# DO BIG MUSCLES ATTRACT WOMEN?



## The Rave

*What is most attractive to women?*​
Massive and Lean i.e. Ronnie Colman types753.88%Big and not lean i.e. Andy Bolton693.57%Bigger than average and also lean i.e. the guys on the cover of M&F magazine162484.10%Small and lean i.e. lightweight boxers, runners, etc.1266.53%Average joe i.e. no training371.92%


----------



## The Rave

Just thought id put a post about big muscles and your experiences with women.

My understanding is that to be prime totty to the ladies, you need to be a bit bigger than your average joe plus have a six pack.

Anyone got any comments? I know this is a very general question and some women like them big and some don't, so lets take an 'on the whole' approach.

:lift:

Cheers, The Rave


----------



## Stone

IMO, only a minority do.

then again, it depends what big muscles mean? big muscles for me is your usual huge fellah who people would look at and say under their breath, steroids.

big muscles for non trainers could mean someone like errrrrrr that tennis player dude with big bi's.

i think that big steroid looking muscles lol, you know what i mean are a turn off for the majority, but then again, once they get to know you and stuff, all of that goes out the window since like who you are rather than big muscles.

to whoever is trying to attract girls by getting into bodybuilding and wanted to get huge, youve done the wrong.

if you really want to get girls, simply take up a comedy class and learn how to be funny.


----------



## The Rave

Stone said:


> IMO, only a minority do.
> 
> then again, it depends what big muscles mean? big muscles for me is your usual huge fellah who people would look at and say under their breath, steroids.
> 
> big muscles for non trainers could mean someone like errrrrrr that tennis player dude with big bi's.
> 
> i think that big steroid looking muscles lol, you know what i mean are a turn off for the majority, but then again, once they get to know you and stuff, all of that goes out the window since like who you are rather than big muscles.
> 
> to whoever is trying to attract girls by getting into bodybuilding and wanted to get huge, youve done the wrong.
> 
> if you really want to get girls, simply take up a comedy class and learn how to be funny.


Slow down mate, you posted a reply before the poll was complete! now do you see what i mean?

I know your personality and the cut of your jib i.e. boat race will come into play. But im after peoples general comments and experiences.


----------



## Stone

hahaha will vote accordingly bud!

p.s. the mens health dudes are still pretty big, well, a few of them are, well, the ones that do dl's and squats anyway lol.


----------



## DB

mmmm yes and no... many think we are vain and love ourselves.. if u are a normal bloke then in my opinion it helps!

girls will be like errr its horrible but deep down they like it.. especially when u cuddle them etc


----------



## miami797

But we are vain, and do love ourselves.

I find it hard not to sleep with myself sometimes.

About the poll..All girls love that muscle fitness look.

DB- Any vacation photos?


----------



## The Rave

Also a good point to add, is that if you are happy with your body (however big or small), then your confidence will be apparant and girls are attracted to confidence.


----------



## Patch

my MUSCLE attracts my wife...no other women though... and im glad about that... i can just about keep up with one woman let alone two+!!!!


----------



## The Rave

Stone said:


> hahaha will vote accordingly bud!
> 
> p.s. the mens health dudes are still pretty big, well, a few of them are, well, the ones that do dl's and squats anyway lol.


Thats true, you know what i mean though. like the mens health magazine type guys, they are not usually that big, but just very lean.


----------



## Stone

yeah i do mate.......

i guess probably any average height (5'9-10, im 5'7  ) guy whos at least in general 12 stone and has abs will be 'muscular' to the ladies.


----------



## Robsta

can't speak for anyone else but i get chatted up most times i venture out


----------



## The Rave

I have now changed my goal..."Goal - to look like a M&F magazine model"....LOL


----------



## Delhi

The Rave said:


> I have now changed my goal..."Goal - to look like a M&F magazine model"....LOL


If you cant attract women without muscle there is little chance you will attract with muscle.

Seriously I think anyone lifting to attract females has got it all wrong............................................I think someone mentioned a comedy class? well I agree with them or a social class or something......if you dont have the charm now then it wont majically appear if / when you are muscular.

Sure females do find a certian amount of muscle attractive, but if you cant approach or talk to them IMO you are not gonna score anyway.


----------



## Stone

Yeah it was me, not to meet women at the class, but to learn how to be stupidly funny.

Girls like funny guys, Id bet your hand and foot that if you were the 'average' bloke, even slighty fat too but are really funny, a girl in most cases IMO would choose to go on a date with you than a sexy muscle dude who you can have ok conversations with.

Actually, now come to think of it, maybe girls might not the mens health look as much? They are still considered vain and Im sure ladies would feel like the dude was cheating on her because he looks so good, just like if some of you were to date a FHM honey or page 3 girl.

Interesting, would like to hear a ladies view though from different backgrounds i.e. non gym goer, regular cardio goer, bodybuilding lass............


----------



## Tinytom

I get chatted up more when I show a bit of muscle or wear a tight top.

However Im not Ronnie COleman and Im not Andy Bolton and Im not A M&F model so dont know where I fit in.

My GF doesnt like the show bber look i.e. in the mags pics. But she likes the muscles for sure.


----------



## 3752

i am with Tom on this, my missus likes the muscle but not within the last 6 weeks of a comp diet mind you saying this my missus says i am getting to big now and she does not like it...


----------



## andye

i think women want too much from a bloke! they want them to be pretty and muscular but they also want them to go for nights out on the drink and for meals at pizza hut.

cant have both im afraid.

my missus always whinged about me hanging woth my mates and drinking alot, now i dont go out drinking and i rarely eat crap she whinges again calling me boring.

cant win


----------



## Stanco

I think women find muscular, lean men most attractive. But it doesn't really matter. I body build for myself and so do other body builders. I don't think Ronnie got that big because he wants to get the ladies! lol. Naa, he did it for himself, some women like guys that big and some don't.


----------



## mickus

Its a very small breed of women that are attracted by the ronnie coleman look, though I would love to have it myself 

I got with my girl when I was a little runt  and as the other lads said it was all through gift of the gab and some charm, you can be fabio but if you dont have the charm or a good sense of humour and make your girl laugh you aint got a hope in hell in attracting them or keeping one long term...

My girl is now under the opion that she dont want me any bigger and if I get bigger it turns her off but we will see LOL, all girls love muscles to some extent....


----------



## chrisj22

I've said it before & I'll say it again; there is no way on this earth that a girl would like to see an 8 stone ribby guy getting into bed with them as opposed to a guy with muscle.

They may deny it, but their talking bull.


----------



## RAIKEY

the whole, drug ravaged, skinny, rockstar look seems to be doing very well at the moment tho dont it?...

like Russel Brand and Pete Doherty,....

they never go short of a supermodel or two,...


----------



## Lorian

The middle option.

A guy that is in good shape and obviously works out is an attractive prospect because he is more likely to be in good health (good genes for fathering children), can afford gym membership/has disposable income, is going to be better at killing bears for food etc.

Also magazines & media push the cover model image as attractive and girls (and guys for that matter) are impressionable.

Obviously there will alays be exceptions though!



L


----------



## jw007

isnt it obvious women hate muscles, i mean thats why the chippendales and male strip acts like that are so unpopular lol

When i go out wearing a tight top (yeah i know stereo type ha ha) all my none training mates get pi55ed off because they run round like headless chickens trying to talk to women, but i just stand there and they come to me (admittedly i am pretty good looking lol).

Sometimes tho they make a bee line for me just to tell me how disgusting muscles look whilst feeling my biceps and chest at same time.. weird

How would a fat bird like it if i went over started groping her boobs telling her how disgusting she is lol









Generally i would say if you are big you do need some definition in your abs else they do think you just look fat


----------



## RAIKEY

jw007 said:


> isnt it obvious women hate muscles, i mean thats why the chippendales and male strip acts like that are so unpopular lol
> 
> When i go out wearing a tight top (yeah i know stereo type ha ha) all my none training mates get pi55ed off because they run round like headless chickens trying to talk to women, but i just stand there and they come to me (admittedly i am pretty good looking lol).
> 
> Sometimes tho they make a bee line for me just to tell me how disgusting muscles look whilst feeling my biceps and chest at same time.. weird
> 
> How would a fat bird like it if i went over started groping her boobs telling her how disgusting she is lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Generally i would say if you are big you do need some definition in your abs else they do think you just look fat*


definatly ! if you cant back up the size with at least an outline of some Abs then you aint playin.....ha ha ha

and always stand directly under some nice down lights ...just in case all your cloths fall off,....

which strangley enough,...seems to happen to me whenever i go out on the p1ss,...


----------



## Stone

andye said:


> i think women want too much from a bloke! they want them to be pretty and muscular but they also want them to go for nights out on the drink and for meals at pizza hut.
> 
> cant have both im afraid.
> 
> my missus always whinged about me hanging woth my mates and drinking alot, now i dont go out drinking and i rarely eat crap she whinges again calling me boring.
> 
> cant win


your not the only one.

its pretty harsh as well when she can eat so much crap, hardly exercise yet still looks so sexy.


----------



## The Rave

Did anyone ever see that tv program 'average joe'? where that beauty queen (who was obviously super good looking and fit) was given a choice of men. She had something like 10 'average joes' who were all either skinney or fat and 10 M&F model types. All I know is that most of the average joes were sent home pretty fast, the guy who won it was a very lean and muscley!


----------



## Meadowcroft

That show was pure brilliance, who ever came up with that idea has one hell of a nasty streak in him. The best bit is when the girl meets the geeks for the first time shes like what the Fook


----------



## DaPs

The men who look closest to perfection get the ladies attention. Which are the men who are bigger than average and lean, but not massive!

Because massive men are abit of a minority and not realistic, but men who everyone here has voted for, look fit and healthy, not too big, just right!

That is exactly how i want to be, maybe a bit bigger


----------



## Stone

Lets be honest here too, if you have a big w1lly, youll get the ladies a majority of the time, fat, skinny, muscle bound, if they know what gun your packing (hopefully not a 9 milli lol), then you will definitely get thought about, you know, since girls are pretty curious.

Mine is, she so curious, she seems to go through my phone to see what texts ive stored, or calls me up to find out where i am, who im with, bla bla


----------



## The Rave

Stone said:


> Lets be honest here too, if you have a big w1lly, youll get the ladies a majority of the time, fat, skinny, muscle bound, if they know what gun your packing (hopefully not a 9 milli lol), then you will definitely get thought about, you know, since girls are pretty curious.
> 
> Mine is, she so curious, she seems to go through my phone to see what texts ive stored, or calls me up to find out where i am, who im with, bla bla


That is a myth mate, did you see that program called 'perfect pen1s', women do not like more than 7 inchs as it is painfull. Also, how would they know your nob was big unless you were in with a chance anyway? Guys with nobs 8" an over actually get less girls and sex because women find it uncomfortable and cannot have sex often due to soreness in the newly formed grand canyon!


----------



## leveret

The Rave said:


> That is a myth mate, did you see that program called 'perfect pen1s', women do not like more than 7 inchs as it is painfull. Also, how would they know your nob was big unless you were in with a chance anyway? Guys with nobs 8" an over actually get less girls and sex because women find it uncomfortable and cannot have sex often due to soreness in the newly formed grand canyon!


True.

Women are all different, some like fat men some like thin men.

In my opinion i would say the majority of women like men who look fit and healthy and have nicely toned muscles.


----------



## TypeR

alot of girls i no, dont seem to care about what body type the bloke has, just as long as thay have a personallity and make them laugh!

Ben


----------



## kevo

The Rave said:


> women do not like more than 7 inchs as it is painfull. Guys with nobs 8" an over actually get less girls and sex because women find it uncomfortable


Ahh dammit!!! That'll be why then!!! 

When I was fat, I got girls, albeit less attractive ones. Then I realised I was a fat **** and lost all the weight so went skinny, got girls, reasonable lookers (unless it was pull the pig night)!

Now, Im no where near MF cover model, but Im not fat and not thin and seem to do better with women.


----------



## squat_this

kevo said:


> Ahh dammit!!! That'll be why then!!!
> 
> When I was fat, I got girls, albeit less attractive ones. Then I realised I was a fat **** and lost all the weight so went skinny, got girls, reasonable lookers (unless it was pull the pig night)!
> 
> Now, Im no where near MF cover model, but Im not fat and not thin and seem to do better with women.


Thats cos u got the moves...as shown in your avatar!


----------



## ethos

I think it can intimidate some girls... but once you get talking they normally love it.

Just don't go around posing, hitting double bicep / side chest shots with you buddies in the club thinking it's awesome. Who would do that?!?!?!


----------



## Captain Hero

ethos said:


> Just don't go around posing, hitting double bicep / side chest shots with you buddies in the club thinking it's awesome. Who would do that?!?!?!


uuuuuuuuuhhhh


----------



## Nytol

DB said:


> mmmm yes and no... *many think we are vain and love ourselves.. *if u are a normal bloke then in my opinion it helps!


Are you denying that then DB, 

This is a funny thread, and I have to disagree about the cock size thing, the only men who want to believe that bigger than 7" is a turn off is those with 7" or less,


----------



## leveret

Nytol said:


> Are you denying that then DB,
> 
> This is a funny thread, and I have to disagree about the cock size thing, the only men who want to believe that bigger than 7" is a turn off is those with 7" or less,


I'm going with what women say on the size issue,

I can't argue with you as i know nothing about the gay community.


----------



## The Rave

Liam said:


> I'm going with what women say on the size issue,
> 
> I can't argue with you as i know nothing about the gay community.


HA HA HA. great post Liam, i could not stop laughing after reading that!

On a serious note, the poll results speak for themselves!


----------



## DB

Liam said:


> I'm going with what women say on the size issue,
> 
> I can't argue with you as i know nothing about the gay community.


PMSL....

Nytol is silenced with that one.. reps lmfao


----------



## Stone

Thing is, some girls usually havent had over 8" so they would be very curious either way so your in with a chance, just say, hey, look at what Ive found, then take it out lol.

Anyway, back on topic.


----------



## dodged

i think pulling power has little to do with muscles i honestly think it impresses other males more than women i got a mate who is huge every time we go on a night out a stupid amount of blokes walk up to him and ask stupid questions like do you work out. or just comment on how great he looks or say wouldnt want to get on the wrong side of you mate but hardly gets a word from women ok their is the occasional bird who gets obsessed but not alot.its me that gets the birds over him he ends up with whoever i can fix him up with normally the ugly mate of the bird i just pulled lol and my partner(hope she dont see this)has one good thing to say about me going from a 10stone weed to 14stone and thats my face looks better as im not drawn in the face oh and my hip bones dont dig into her anymore


----------



## adamb84

from my experience.. most of women i know prefer the "beach body" look... a bit bigger than average but not mahoosive


----------



## Tinytom

Well all I know is that when I was single I smashed in loads of women who said they didnt like muscles. Until they met me. 

Oh and I dont sh*g munters or fat birds either no matter how good their personality is. LMAO


----------



## Stone

.


----------



## Stone

Tinytom said:


> Well all I know is that when I was single I smashed in loads of women who said they didnt like muscles. Until they met me.
> 
> Oh and I dont sh*g munters or fat birds either no matter how good their personality is. LMAO


LOL thats pretty fair.


----------



## Nytol

Liam said:


> *I'm going with what women say on the size issue,*
> 
> I can't argue with you as i know nothing about the gay community.


Well I imagine anyone in the sub 7" category would


----------



## jdan

It's a tough call, but first impressions, probably does make a difference!?(Proven fact, most people make up their mind about someone in the first couple of seconds of seeing them. Nicely toned, look after themselves, great body - WOULD be a turn-on for the women!

Something that hasn't been mentioned, at the same time, you can be seen as a 'threat' to other males! So getting some kn0b trying to start a fight or just giving you the evil-eye isn't uncommon!

Was in a bar/club with someone recently, he was wearing a sortof muscle-top - looked smart but didnt fully cover his shoulders/arms.The bouncers approached him and told him to either cover up or leave... hardly because they thought he'd attract too many girls! (more like, they know he might attract the wrong type of attention - as mentioned above).

So actually looking TOO muscular/toned might even be seen as 'an outsider' in society - well it did in this bar/club anyway!!!


----------



## miami797

Nytol, was looking for a woman's point of view on this one. Can you feel the really feel the difference between 5" and 7" when you're being penetrated?


----------



## jjb1

from what i hear not many like really big muscles ie ronnie colman is groce to most women i know.....they tell me not to get any bigger but i will  i think it depends on your overal look if yer 6 foot tall and muscley then yer just a big bloke but the shorter you are you make it look a bit freaky,but a freak in bodybuilding is good right??? women will neve understand us. i do belive a man should be manly and muscles are manly i hate pretty boys.


----------



## NikiE

YES, YES, YES!!!!!!!!!!!!

Of course they do...nothing nicer than big strong arms and chest to cwtch into...however...not too big....

Found this on Mens Health....id say this size is about right....My oersonal preference of course..Simon is perfect for me but i dont have any pics on this pc...


----------



## Stone

NikiE said:


> YES, YES, YES!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Of course they do...nothing nicer than big strong arms and chest to cwtch into...however...not too big....
> 
> Found this on Mens Health....id say this size is about right....My oersonal preference of course..Simon is perfect for me but i dont have any pics on this pc...


Looks good but its too easy to achieve.


----------



## DaPs

We are also talking about what women SEE. In a club or on the street they cannot see your cock hanging out. lol.


----------



## Magic Torch

I dunno there is a club in Shoreditch where you HAVE to be naked, there are like lockers by the door when you get in there.....


----------



## DaPs

Lmao.


----------



## Nytol

NikiE said:


> YES, YES, YES!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Of course they do...nothing nicer than big strong arms and chest to cwtch into...however...not too big....
> 
> Found this on Mens Health....id say this size is about right....My oersonal preference of course..Simon is perfect for me but i dont have any pics on this pc...


He looks malnourished, could do with a decent feed,


----------



## Magic Torch

LOL his delts could do with a little mass to


----------



## leveret

Magic Torch said:


> LOL his delts could do with a little mass to


Maybe from a bodybuilders point of view but i don't think thats what a women would think!


----------



## DaPs

Yeah, this is what women want. Someone who is lean and muscular, who can look after himself and her!


----------



## NikiE

Simon si bulkier than that pic...he has a nice V thing going on which i love..mmmmmm....think i am going to g back to Wales tonight hehehe...xxx


----------



## Stone

NikiE said:


> Simon si bulkier than that pic...he has a nice V thing going on which i love..mmmmmm....think i am going to g back to Wales tonight hehehe...xxx


To those who want me to translate her words........

I want me some nookie toniiiiiight, nookie nookie.


----------



## TaintedSoul

Stone said:


> Looks good but its too easy to achieve.


Woman cream their panties for this kind of build.... The bug hulky stuff is only enjoyed by a select few, most are scared of big men.


----------



## Robsta

My mrs used to say she didn't want me to get too big, until I got there and now she loves it....especially when we're out and people start pointing etc..


----------



## squat_this

robsta9 said:


> My mrs used to say she didn't want me to get too big, until I got there and now she loves it....especially when we're out and people start pointing etc..


It's rude to point...I hope u growl at them so they crap themsleves!


----------



## Stone

TaintedSoul said:


> Woman cream their panties for this kind of build.... The bug hulky stuff is only enjoyed by a select few, most are scared of big men.


Well yeah, because its harder to achieve, takes longer but even though, we still enjoy the process.

I had a similar bod as that guy in the pic after about 9 months of training and gear free. I was smaller, weighed like 11.4 ish stone @ 5'7 with say 9-10% bf but I the abs were out without tensing, striations in delts, but thing was, no one even know I reallly train when I had clothes on, plus I felt skinny too.

Now I just want to be big and chunky, about 15 stone at 5'7 and be about 16%bf max, will take a while but I enjoy making my way there.


----------



## leveret

robsta9 said:


> My mrs used to say she didn't want me to get too big, until I got there and now she loves it....especially when we're out and people start pointing etc..


They're not pointing because your big, but your bigger than me so i'm saying no more

:beer1:


----------



## leveret

Stone said:


> Well yeah, because its harder to achieve, takes longer but even though, we still enjoy the process.
> 
> I had a similar bod as that guy in the pic after about 9 months of training and gear free. I was smaller, weighed like 11.4 ish stone @ 5'7 with say 9-10% bf but I the abs were out without tensing, striations in delts, but thing was, no one even know I reallly train when I had clothes on, plus I felt skinny too.
> 
> Now I just want to be big and chunky, about 15 stone at 5'7 and be about 16%bf max, will take a while but I enjoy making my way there.


This is a good point, alot of men train hard and have great bodies but in cloths its not noticeable and its rare that you meet women topless lol


----------



## The Rave

lets not forget that those M&F magazine/mens health guys are probably about 12-13ish stones, but very lean also so they look are bigger than they are.


----------



## DaPs

I want to be about 13/13 and a half stone.

When i tell people that they are like 'woowww' lol.

Funny really.


----------



## leveret

DaPs said:


> I want to be about 13/13 and a half stone.
> 
> When i tell people that they are like 'woowww' lol.
> 
> Funny really.


why are they like 'woowww'?


----------



## Nytol

DaPs said:


> Yeah, this is what women want. Someone who is lean and muscular, *who can look after himself and her!*


A strong gust of wind would break him.


----------



## DaPs

Because they sem to think 13 stone is fat or something.


----------



## leveret

DaPs said:


> Because they sem to think 13 stone is fat or something.


idiots


----------



## DaPs

They are indeed.


----------



## The Rave

DaPs said:


> They are indeed.


Its because if you are say 10 stone and you say you want to be 13 stone, people think that 3 stone is alot (especially women). What they don't realise is that muscle is heavyer than fat and that your body will not look that massive or fat (depending on your height i.e if you are very short it will have a bigger impact to someone who is very tall).

I am just over 13 stone and about 15% bf, but I don't think I a massive or fat. Or maybe I have Bigorexia? :lol:


----------



## Nytol

The Rave said:


> Its because if you are say 10 stone and you say you want to be 13 stone, people think that 3 stone is alot (especially women). What they don't realise is that muscle is heavyer than fat and that your body will not look that massive or fat (depending on your height i.e if you are very short it will have a bigger impact to someone who is very tall).
> 
> I am just over 13 stone and about 15% bf, but I don't think I a massive or fat. *Or maybe I have Bigorexia?* :lol:


Don't we all?


----------



## Nytol

http://www.reuters.com/article/oddlyEnoughNews/idUSEIC04599320070710?feedType=RSS&rpc=22&sp=true


----------



## jjb1

did that guy in that black and white picture actually train ??? or is he a marathon runner.........


----------



## medusa

Womens tastes vary the same as mens do..also it's not just the look that you need to consider it's the 'attitude' that goes with the look that may or may not appeal.

Personaly I'd not find a man physicaly attractive unless he looked as if he could bench press @ least twice as much as me and keep up with me on squats.

I dont like very low body fat, it looks a bit 'starved'


----------



## NikiE

medusa said:


> Womens tastes vary the same as mens do..also it's not just the look that you need to consider it's the 'attitude' that goes with the look that may or may not appeal.
> 
> Personaly I'd not find a man physicaly attractive unless he looked as if he could bench press @ least twice as much as me and keep up with me on squats.
> 
> I dont like very low body fat, it looks a bit 'starved'


I agree...you obviously train so you wouldnt want a guy who is skinnier etc than you...

I am slim and therefore like someone who is quite slim but muscular.....

Mind you, my taste has changed since i have got older...i used to like blokes REALLY big...now im happy with man i have...


----------



## Tinytom

NikiE said:


> Mind you, my taste has changed since i have got older...i used to like blokes REALLY big...now im happy with man i have...


Is this still the 7 inch debate?

LMAO


----------



## chrisj22

Tinytom said:


> Is this still the 7 inch debate?
> 
> LMAO


LMFAO!!! Class!!!


----------



## NikiE

Tinytom said:


> Is this still the 7 inch debate?
> 
> LMAO


There is no debate...i would have thought the answer to that is obvious haha!!


----------



## Nytol

Tinytom said:


> Is this still the 7 inch debate?
> 
> LMAO


PMSL,


----------



## megatron

NikiE said:


> There is no debate...i would have thought the answer to that is obvious haha!!


Thank God for that, the smaller the better.


----------



## robdog

I seem to itimidate most people when i first meet them men and women which does my head.

As the women get to know me though they end up throwing themselves at me so i have to tell them im already married lol.

Joking aside i agree with some of the lads who have said that women say they dont like muscles but they always want to feel them and never stop going on about them.


----------



## Lauren

I think big muscles are very nice.

I like the lean look though, not into the whole powerlifter look really.

But hey its whats inside that counts!!!!!


----------



## lisa1436114506

I LOVE THEM BIG i love it when i walk down the street with DB and people say how big he is. i love the feel of a mans massive chest, i always like to give tom a little squeez when i see him lol


----------



## DB

lisa said:


> I LOVE THEM BIG i love it when i walk down the street with DB and people say how big he is.


well u know.. i dont like to brag...


----------



## Lauren

DB said:


> well u know.. i dont like to brag...


Yeah you do!

And we all know it LOL!!!!


----------



## lisa1436114506

but then they ask why does he have such a small head lol

xx


----------



## Tinytom

frustrated lisa said:


> I LOVE THEM BIG i would love it when i walk down the street with DB for people say how big he is. i love the feel of a mans massive chest, i always like to give tom a little squeez when i see him to remind me what Im missing. And DB has a small willy as well.


 

Yeah so how come I dont get a squeeze of your babylons back then?

So bloody sexist.


----------



## Delhi

Tinytom said:


> Yeah so how come I dont get a squeeze of your babylons back then?
> 
> So bloody sexist.


Tis cause you never try?????????????


----------



## Tinytom

believe me I've tried.


----------



## DB

Tinytom said:


> Yeah so how come I dont get a squeeze of your babylons back then?
> 
> So bloody sexist.


coz u cant reach that high 

mate next time she does it grab them back i would... bloody sexism is not fair! but then u have seen her gash in the male animal so its not all bad


----------



## lisa1436114506

thanks guys lol

i did think u would want to grab mine as yours are so much bigger lol


----------



## Lauren

DB said:


> but then u have seen her gash in the male animal so its not all bad


Ah..............how sweet and romantic!!!!

Oh My God!!!!!


----------



## NikiE

Nice....


----------



## RAIKEY

NikiE said:


> Nice....


yeah it is!,...

lmao,...


----------



## NikiE

RAIKEY said:


> yeah it is!,...
> 
> lmao,...


Do you guys have no respect for your mates missus??

Then again, if he doesnt respect her then i dont see why you lot should....


----------



## Tinytom

NikiE said:


> Do you guys have no respect for your mates missus??
> 
> Then again, if he doesnt respect her then i dont see why you lot should....


I've got loads of respect for her allowing DB to post those pics.

If you want to earn my respect Nikie..........

LMAO


----------



## NikiE

Id like to keep my dignity thanks!! haha!


----------



## offo

I read in a swedish news paper that girls love big muscles but....Men with bigger muscle seem to get less sex and only have one sexual partner accrodung to research. But when asking a woman what they prefere they say big muscles and bodybuilders are hot...appaerntly


----------



## RAIKEY

NikiE said:


> Id like to keep my dignity thanks!! haha!


lmao....

you can !!

we dont want it!,...just a photo of it!!!

ha ha ha,..this thread has took a bad turn,...!!

i,m a contribuitary factor i know!....but still,........

back on topic,....

girls like muscles?.....does the fact that they rub your shoulders and arms and grab hand fulls of you when your smashing them,. tell you anything....


----------



## The Rave

:Thats called intimacy mate! Girls like to touch you when your "smashing them" :laugh:


----------



## RAIKEY

The Rave said:


> :Thats called intimacy mate! Girls like to touch you when your "smashing them" :laugh:


ermmm ooookaaay then,....

anymore tips ?.....lmao,....

i,m always open to new techniques,....

this "intimacy"???... idea sounds like a new one but hey,....

i,ll try owt once!.....

twice if i like it!


----------



## Patch

RAIKEY said:


> ermmm ooookaaay then,....
> 
> anymore tips ?.....lmao,....
> 
> i,m always open to new techniques,....
> 
> this "intimacy"???... idea sounds like a new one but hey,....
> 
> i,ll try owt once!.....
> 
> twice if i like it!


intimacy is when you are alone with a young lady, whispering sweet nothings and touching her gently in your car, then crapping your pants, to see if she really likes you!


----------



## mybestway

atracting wemen is an art, with muscle or not you have to be atractive but if you are attractive with muscle is better

:gun:

:lift::lift::lift:


----------



## The Rave

Two people have voted for "big and not lean i.e. Andy Bolton". Come on guys, I doubt if he as ever even had sex before!


----------



## Patch

The Rave said:


> Two people have voted for "big and not lean i.e. Andy Bolton". Come on guys, I doubt if he as ever even had sex before!


two words ron jeremy!

hes big...FAT...and...

i know he gets paid but think of a better job!!!!


----------



## Keyser Soze

Big wallets attract women.

Nothing like a flash of the gold card to get the panties dropping!!!!!!!!

mg:



Keyser.


----------



## bigdaftjoe

and i thought it was your six pack and devastating good looks that got you all the blert


----------



## Stone

Keyser Soze said:


> Big wallets attract women.
> 
> Nothing like a flash of the gold card to get the panties dropping!!!!!!!!
> 
> mg:
> 
> 
> 
> Keyser.


Very true but its what comes with it. Hard working, has goals and is obviously a high achiever. Still though, that or theyve just won the lotto and theyre gold diggers lol


----------



## chrisj22

Patch said:


> two words ron jeremy!
> 
> hes big...FAT...and...
> 
> i know he gets paid but think of a better job!!!!


There's a guy at my work who looks the spit of Ron. Needless to say, after I brought it up his tash & hair have gone :biggrin:


----------



## muscle_ave

so... i need a flash car,big wallet,6 pack,big belly,be good looking,love myself-but not too much,moustash,strong arms,learn to be intimate AND funny,get it cut down to 8inches,weigh 10-13st,be big but not too big...

and THEN women will like me???

might take a few days...


----------



## DaPs

You need to be an all-round winner


----------



## muscle_ave

wot about a loser with an optimistic attitude??


----------



## The Rave

Lets not kid ourselves guys, looks are the initial thing that people will see and are attracted to. If I see a fat and ugly girl in a bar, I will not give her a second glance (unless im smashed off my face!). If she looks nice and gives me the eye, then I might go and have a chat, then I will get to know her personality and if she is rich etc.


----------



## hackskii

There is a woman for every man.

It doesnt matter how you look, how much money you have, all that can go away quick.


----------



## muscle_ave

hackskii said:


> There is a woman for every man.
> 
> It doesnt matter how you look, how much money you have, all that can go away quick.


uke:


----------



## JohnOvManc

> DO BIG MUSCLES ATTRACT WOMEN?


yes, I never got as much attention before

(I'm not that big though)


----------



## pauly7582

Depends if you mean a woman you already know or when you're out. Since developing some muscle I've had some reactions from women that I would never have before or not as extreme anyway.

There's the grabbing, the 'oooing', the ice breaker 'oooh you're big' etc.

There's no art to attracting women lol. Lean, muscles, good looking, not too pasty, nicely dressed- all women will like you!

I've been in a club and there was a girl there with her bf and she was touching me up right in front of him! Hen party's have asked me to strip, the hen has wanted to take me home etc etc. All without opening my mouth and revealing I'm an a$$ hole lol jst kidding. And if you're a down to earth guy as well as being all of the above then you're onto a winner!


----------



## Tinytom

Well

Women want their pasty smashed proper so a rake isnt gonna do the job of a monster truck now is it?



Ducks for cover from feminists.


----------



## The Rave

Tinytom said:


> Well
> 
> Women want their pasty smashed proper so a rake isnt gonna do the job of a monster truck now is it?
> 
> 
> 
> LMFAO
> 
> Ducks for cover from feminists.


----------



## Patch

Tinytom said:


> *Ducks* for cover from feminists.


there's a joke that i'm not willing to make in there somewhere!


----------



## pauly7582

I've never seen birds swarm round a bloke as much as they do around this bloke who's head doorman at a nearby bar to me (not giving his name in case he thinks I'm a botty basher). He's 20 stone, always in good nick, and (cringes for saying it) a good looking fella. I mean, stunning quality women much younger than him too.

He's also sponsored by Extreme like Pscarb.


----------



## Tinytom

pauly7582 said:


> I've never seen birds swarm round a bloke as much as they do around this bloke who's head doorman at a nearby bar to me (not giving his name in case he thinks I'm a botty basher). He's 20 stone, always in good nick, and (cringes for saying it) a good looking fella. I mean, stunning quality women much younger than him too.
> 
> He's also sponsored by Extreme like Pscarb.


LMAO but thats the only similarity between the 2. Is that what you're saying.


----------



## The Rave

Well anyway, there you have it 92% of people think women are attracted to Bigger than average and also lean i.e. the guys on the cover of M&F magazine!!!!!!!!!!

I better keep pumping the iron and cutting up so i can smash some pasty proper LMAO, hey tinytom!!!!


----------



## Jane Bond

ok - from a female point of view, it really doesn't matter if a guy has huge muscles. what matters is whether or not they are a poser and think that they don't need to try because they are big. That really gets me. There are guys in my gym that even take their tops off when a hot girl walks in. Its just embarrasing!!!!!

personally, i need a guy that is fit - not fit looking - but actually fit. They gotta be into the guym scene coz I seem to live there, but thats just personal preference. I hav a few girly friends and they don't like muscles at all and tehy think that good looking guys are going cheat on them so i think it all comes down to just clicking with someone and feeling secure about yourself.

On the another note, do guys like girls with muscles????? some guys get really weird when I can lift more than them ( and i don't lift that much) and my mother thinks i will never find a man if i gain any more muscle?????? so whats the verdict there?


----------



## leveret

Jane Bond said:


> There are guys in my gym that even take their tops off when a hot girl walks in. Its just embarrasing!!!!!


:rage: . It works!!


----------



## The Rave

Jane Bond said:


> ok - from a female point of view, it really doesn't matter if a guy has huge muscles. what matters is whether or not they are a poser and think that they don't need to try because they are big. That really gets me. There are guys in my gym that even take their tops off when a hot girl walks in. Its just embarrasing!!!!!
> 
> personally, i need a guy that is fit - not fit looking - but actually fit. They gotta be into the guym scene coz I seem to live there, but thats just personal preference. I hav a few girly friends and they don't like muscles at all and tehy think that good looking guys are going cheat on them so i think it all comes down to just clicking with someone and feeling secure about yourself.
> 
> On the another note, do guys like girls with muscles????? some guys get really weird when I can lift more than them ( and i don't lift that much) and my mother thinks i will never find a man if i gain any more muscle?????? so whats the verdict there?


Unless you are taking steroids it is quite hard for women to gain large muscles.

I prefer the fitness look personally, like the models you see touching the abbs of the bodybuilders (just slim and toned).......although I have never been out with a girl that looks quite like that. My last girlfriend was a size 8 who had a great body but not at all muscular, I do not find the BB women on steroids at all attractive.


----------



## leveret

Jane Bond said:


> On the another note, do guys like girls with muscles????? some guys get really weird when I can lift more than them ( and i don't lift that much) and my mother thinks i will never find a man if i gain any more muscle?????? so whats the verdict there?


All men are different and want different things in there women.

Personally i don't like muscular women, but i don't like fat or thin women either. Every man has his perception of ' beautiful '


----------



## Jane Bond

Liam said:


> All men are different and want different things in there women.
> 
> Personally i don't like muscular women, but i don't like fat or thin women either. Every man has his perception of ' beautiful '


as are women to men!


----------



## leveret

Jane Bond said:


> as are women to men!


Stop trying to cyber flirt i'm taken


----------



## hackskii

Jane Bond said:


> There are guys in my gym that even take their tops off when a hot girl walks in. Its just embarrasing!!!!!


Taking your shirt off in any of the gyms I go to is totally not acceptable, of course it happens from time to time but not very often.

That is not fair to the other members in the gym nor the girl walking in to the gym.


----------



## Robsta

Jane Bond said:


> On the another note, do guys like girls with muscles????? some guys get really weird when I can lift more than them ( and i don't lift that much) and my mother thinks i will never find a man if i gain any more muscle?????? so whats the verdict there?


I quite like the muscly look on women, then again I like the fit look and the curvy look and the slim look also...pretty much any look except the fat look


----------



## Stanco

Ronnie coleman gets more ass then all of you put together!


----------



## Patch

Stanco said:


> Ronnie coleman gets more ass then all of you put together!


cant satisfy them though if he aint got nuttin but a peanut!


----------



## bigdaftjoe

the mighty oak is small in comparison to the ocean


----------



## ShawkatSboul

My gf hates my muscles! she wants me to stop. i get alot of attention when im out, from girls and very worryingly from guys too....the common line is mate im not gay but u look really good!


----------



## bow chika wow

RAIKEY said:


> the whole, drug ravaged, skinny, rockstar look seems to be doing very well at the moment tho dont it?...
> 
> like Russel Brand and Pete Doherty,......


Damm that look is so wrong

Humour comes first in my list, and cracking personality makes some one more attractive to me, but obviously there has to be some form of attraction there.

I like plenty of muscle, and fairly lean.


----------



## Poison Ivy

I would personally want a female to admire / respect my physique more than to just purely be attracted ?! but then again maybe its part of the package. A week or so ago I was standing in a queue in Boots and heard these two girls whispering about me as I was standing just in front of them ! They said " arghhh look ewww that guy has to be on steroids " I heard this quite clearly, and thought to myself ... I will take that as a compliment as im not even using any gear anyway LOL ! I think 50% or more girls see a guy who is very athletic as too much of a challenge ! Isnt this why you see hotties with really ugly skinny guys ?? LOL


----------



## bow chika wow

Poison Ivy said:


> I would personally want a female to admire / respect my physique more than to just purely be attracted ?! but then again maybe its part of the package. A week or so ago I was standing in a queue in Boots and heard these two girls whispering about me as I was standing just in front of them ! They said " arghhh look ewww that guy has to be on steroids " I heard this quite clearly, and thought to myself ... I will take that as a compliment as im not even using any gear anyway LOL ! I think 50% or more girls see a guy who is very athletic as too much of a challenge ! Isnt this why you see hotties with really ugly skinny guys ?? LOL


LOL I personaly like a challenge, makes it that little bit more fun. I tend to notice more well sculptured, hot males with 'not so hot' females rather than the other way round lol.:crazy:


----------



## Poison Ivy

bow chika wow said:


> LOL I personaly like a challenge, makes it that little bit more fun. I tend to notice more well sculptured, hot males with 'not so hot' females rather than the other way round lol.:crazy:


LOL but then again do the hot males pick the " not so hot " females to get noticed that errrm ALOT more ?? That way you get the " oh why is he with her " chitchat in a club or somewhere lol ! And fingers crossed the HOT girl comes to try her chances !  lol

I must say i was fortunate enough to get a selection of " hotter " females few years back  and did not try the above !!!


----------



## bow chika wow

lol well wasnt u the lucky one, there was me thinking you was speaking from experience hehe. Must admit not much knowledge in this department as im 'one of the lads' type of chick


----------



## Robsta

Poison Ivy said:


> I must say i was fortunate enough to get a selection of " hotter " females few years back  !!!


I still do mate....


----------



## Spangle1187

Girls imo like defined M&F cover style, they don't like the thick to no neck look. Mine is always asking me not to get to much bigger and I don't consider myself to be big. I think I look someone who likes to workout, not serious bb. But people have different tastes so I am sure there are a whole bunch that crave even the funny looking nerds with big glasses, its what floats your boat but going back to the question yes as a whole big muscles attract the majority of women.


----------



## hackskii

Not sure the whole looks thing is all that important.

We all get older, our good looks and bodies as youngsters will fade over time.

I think once this happens one can develop his or her personality as this is now what you have to work with.

I love a women with a sense of humor, and not many here in the States have one. some yes but man oh man I find if a woman can make me laugh I am happy.

I am willing to trade looks for personality (humor is a part of personality), anyday.

I love to laugh, and I do love Brit humor too.

Id be willing to be there are funnier women in the UK than in the States.

Sure I appreciate a good looking body, but that wont give me happiness and to think that you have to have a hot chick to me seems shallow.

Many hot chicks are so stuck on themselves it is a real turnoff.


----------



## bow chika wow

hackskii said:


> Not sure the whole looks thing is all that important.
> 
> We all get older, our good looks and bodies as youngsters will fade over time.
> 
> I think once this happens one can develop his or her personality as this is now what you have to work with.
> 
> I love a women with a sense of humor, and not many here in the States have one. some yes but man oh man I find if a woman can make me laugh I am happy.
> 
> I am willing to trade looks for personality (humor is a part of personality), anyday.
> 
> I love to laugh, and I do love Brit humor too.
> 
> Id be willing to be there are funnier women in the UK than in the States.
> 
> Sure I appreciate a good looking body, but that wont give me happiness and to think that you have to have a hot chick to me seems shallow.
> 
> Many hot chicks are so stuck on themselves it is a real turnoff.


''High Five''

A man that talks sence....hehe damn im impressed.


----------



## hackskii

bow chika wow said:


> ''High Five''
> 
> A man that talks sence....hehe damn im impressed.


Thanks but I am one of those older people I was refrencing about.

I will be 48 next month.


----------



## leveret

hackskii said:


> Thanks but I am one of those older people I was refrencing about.
> 
> I will be 48 next month.


Thats not old


----------



## Poison Ivy

Liam said:


> Thats not old


Hackskii I definately agree with that statement regarding how much of a turn off it is when a female loves herself too much ! Funny thing is you can pick that type of girl out in the street from her Eura < ( spelling )

and her body language .. overdone make-up ... or dressing like Victoria beckham pffft lol ! Anyway .. get my point ?

I agree .. what a complete " fake " oops sorry .. turn-off !


----------



## hackskii

When women get a bit older they look more for security and the man's ability to take care of her.

Remember our traditional roll's are to provide and protect. Their rolls are to comfort and nurture, both fit like a hand in glove.

I think problems happen when the roll's are either reversed or compromised.


----------



## bow chika wow

hackskii said:


> Thanks but I am one of those older people I was refrencing about.
> 
> I will be 48 next month.


where the hell did you get the idea that 48 was old!!!:crazy:


----------



## SCJP

bow chika wow said:


> where the hell did you get the idea that 48 was old!!!:crazy:


She's right, 48 isn't old, it's fcuking ancient.


----------



## Tinytom

Hot guys with less than hot chicks?

Yeah I see that a lot but the other way around.

Personally I never go out with anyone who I consider less 'hot' than me. Otherwise you never respect the person as you subconsciously consider them a 'safe bet' cos they cant find anyone better than you. This sint sexist both men and women feel this.

I know the thing about personality etc but TBH there are plenty of hot chicks/guys who also have a wicked personality you just have to look.

Personally I've taken the time to develop myself both mentally and physically, and thats what I look for in a partner.

I think some people feel less worth than they actually are and thats why they aim lower than they should. Even the prettiset girl has self esteem issues, sometimes just a little attention returns a unequal amount of affection. If you dont beleive me just come down my club one night and you'll see numerous case in points.


----------



## Magic Torch

Tinytom said:


> Hot guys with less than hot chicks?
> 
> Yeah I see that a lot but the other way around.
> 
> Personally I never go out with anyone who I consider less 'hot' than me. Otherwise you never respect the person as you subconsciously consider them a 'safe bet' cos they cant find anyone better than you. This sint sexist both men and women feel this.
> 
> I know the thing about personality etc but TBH there are plenty of hot chicks/guys who also have a wicked personality you just have to look.
> 
> Personally I've taken the time to develop myself both mentally and physically, and thats what I look for in a partner.
> 
> I think some people feel less worth than they actually are and thats why they aim lower than they should. Even the prettiset girl has self esteem issues, sometimes just a little attention returns a unequal amount of affection. If you dont beleive me just come down my club one night and you'll see numerous case in points.


FFS Tom its a bit deep I was expecting



Tinytom said:


> Do big muscles attract women? Sure, but not as much as big c0ck.......now smash the fookin pastey!


LOL


----------



## Tinytom

Jamie I'm more than just a big muscley sexy guy with immense pasty destruction power. 

I also read books you know.

Ones with lots of pictures.

And big typing.


----------



## hackskii

That is a funny thing about attraction, It just happens.

If I am attracted to a person for some reason I am attracted.

I think there is a woman for every man and a man for every women.

Remember many women dont look at appearance, they may look for security, someone that can provide and aside from looks they will take this out of necessity.


----------



## The Rave

hackskii said:


> That is a funny thing about attraction, It just happens.
> 
> If I am attracted to a person for some reason I am attracted.
> 
> I think there is a woman for every man and a man for every women.
> 
> Remember many women dont look at appearance, they may look for security, someone that can provide and aside from looks they will take this out of necessity.


What, even if you looked like this?


----------



## Poison Ivy

The Rave said:


> What, even if you looked like this?


Damn " the rave " did you have a bad hair day mg:  LMAO

nah seriously you see guys who look like this with gorgeous girls by their side ! Twisted but true ! PFFFT lo l:crazy:


----------



## TaintedSoul

Poison Ivy said:


> Damn " the rave " did you have a bad hair day mg:  LMAO
> 
> nah seriously you see guys who look like this with gorgeous girls by their side ! Twisted but true ! PFFFT lo l:crazy:


Because everyone goes WTF is that.. then see's the babe.. then she's gets the attention she was looking. They like to be seen at no matter what cost.


----------



## Poison Ivy

TaintedSoul said:


> Because everyone goes WTF is that.. then see's the babe.. then she's gets the attention she was looking. They like to be seen at no matter what cost.


My point exactly


----------



## SCJP

The Rave said:


> What, even if you looked like this?


Ha, look where the light switch is! He must be a bodybuilder!


----------



## Poison Ivy

SCJP said:


> Ha, look where the light switch is! He must be a bodybuilder!


Hey I think ive seen that guy in my gym !!! Now I remember what " LA Norateen does to ya lolol !!! I knew that *hit was harsh !


----------



## The Rave

poor cnut, looks like he was on fire and put out with a cricket bat


----------



## Poison Ivy

Hey I hardly think woman are going to be drawn to his looks / image, over his overall persona LOL !! 

Infact ... what would they want ?  :blowme:


----------



## Patch

Im trying to explain this as politely as i possible can...*deep breath*...here goes...fcuk me that is one ugly cnut!


----------



## SARGE

christ makes you think what wud it be like to look like that, fancy tellin us tom lol only joking


----------



## The Rave

BUMP


----------



## AussieMarc

hackskii said:


> That is a funny thing about attraction, It just happens.
> 
> If I am attracted to a person for some reason I am attracted.
> 
> I think there is a woman for every man and a man for every women.
> 
> Remember many women dont look at appearance, they may look for security, someone that can provide and aside from looks they will take this out of necessity.


i have an article you should read.. i wrote it from boredom..

just a myspace blog.



> rules of attraction
> 
> wrote this ages ago in my emotional days.. its quite amusing really. have a read
> 
> The Rules of Attraction
> 
> What makes you attractive? What makes her attractive? You walk down the street and turn your head to these types of people, but what are the characteristics that force you to take a look? The answer is simple.
> 
> Dating back to the dinosaurs then to the modern world today, reptiles have two things in their inferior brains - Food and sex. Over the years of evolution, a new type of animal was born. Along with these new animals, known as mammals, a new way of thinking was created. Emotions are the responses that your brain equates after a certain event happens. These emotions alter the way you feel toward different things, even people. However their emotions can be either good or bad, depending on the case.
> 
> If a relative passes away you feel an emotion of sadness. Your friend, who comforts you will also feel sad as you are passing on the message to your friend subconsciously forcing them to copy your state of emotion. When two people connect in this way and feel the same, we most commonly call this chemistry. You meet eyes with someone on the street. Your eyes send a subconscious message to the other person forcing them to mimic the emotion you are currently holding. Once these emotions are both in a happy state of mind, it feels comfortable and this is when people are said to have chemistry.
> 
> As we all know, certain things make people attractive. What are they? From the scent of their perfume, the sharpness of their eyes, the softness of their skin, the taste of their lips, the sound of their voice, all the way down to a single microscopic molecule that makes up our body's contents. All these factors create a unique chemistry between two people, one that cannot be identical to the next. Your next question would have been "so how do we know what the other side thinks of us and what is attractive about it?" the answer to the question is simple... read on.
> 
> There was a man walking down the street. His eyes met a stunning woman. Her eyes met his. A connection was made subconsciously between the two. A hint of a smile appears on the man's lips, showing a feeling of happiness and security. Her body language follows, without her intention of sending a physical message to him. Excuses to talk to her rattle through his mind. He begins to believe that he has no chance. They brush shoulders, as they pass. Both feel a sense of connectivity for the millisecond that their physical bodies touch. His smile fades as they both keep walking in opposite directions. What could have he done to keep this subconscious connection with her? He spends the next few hours thinking about this woman he knows he will never see again. Again, thoughts jumble through his mind thinking of what he could have said to her. He looks down at his watch. It reads 4:00pm.
> 
> Lets rewind. There was a man walking down the street. His eyes met a stunning woman. Her eyes met his. A connection was made subconsciously between the two. A hint of a smile appears on the man's lips, showing a feeling of happiness and security. Her body language follows, without her intention of sending a physical message to him. He begins approaching her, without thinking he asks for the time. Her reply was anything but the time. "Lunch time" she says, as she looks at a table for two at the café they are both standing outside. He asks her to join him, without thinking she agrees. What made her say yes? The answer to that question is the connection, the rule of attraction. They spend the hour talking about what they do, what they like, what they don't like. She leaves him, leaving a napkin and a ten-digit number. He gets on the train, eventually finding himself at home. This whole time a smile was on his face.


----------



## toxictoffee

this is a dbeate i have had time and time again

first lets establish what a woman is

is it a female over 16, is it a middle aged woman?

thats the first thing to acertain

then look at society and appreciate that not one culutre is the same

the bottom line is that it boils down to *currency*

currency is what gets the girl

this may be:

physiue

brain

social status

wealth

intelligence

loyalty

humour

to most females in the UK physique ranks lowly and the physique of a 'real Bber' even less so. the majority of women in the UK are driven by other factors such as social stauts, wealth and humour. that is a broad statement but an observation of my peer group

the the thought of dating a BBer for most women in their early 20s in the UK is foul

now go to eastern europe and women love this physique but 99 out of a 100 time they are driven by loyalty

not money, they want a man who will stand by them

this is the currency for them and the hierachy of needs is different to that of those in the UK, US and many other countries

so:

look at country

look at age range

look at currency

define muscles

you therefore have an answer

muscle mean jack in the whole scale of things, there are simply pockets of some societys that find it attractive, these really are in the minority though


----------



## Stanco

The Rave said:


> What, even if you looked like this?


Lol! Brian Peppers!

He's a registered sex offender too you know.


----------



## Poison Ivy

toxictoffee said:


> this is a dbeate i have had time and time again
> 
> first lets establish what a woman is
> 
> is it a female over 16, is it a middle aged woman?
> 
> thats the first thing to acertain
> 
> then look at society and appreciate that not one culutre is the same
> 
> the bottom line is that it boils down to *currency*
> 
> currency is what gets the girl
> 
> this may be:
> 
> physiue
> 
> brain
> 
> social status
> 
> wealth
> 
> intelligence
> 
> loyalty
> 
> humour
> 
> to most females in the UK physique ranks lowly and the physique of a 'real Bber' even less so. the majority of women in the UK are driven by other factors such as social stauts, wealth and humour. that is a broad statement but an observation of my peer group
> 
> the the thought of dating a BBer for most women in their early 20s in the UK is foul
> 
> now go to eastern europe and women love this physique but 99 out of a 100 time they are driven by loyalty
> 
> not money, they want a man who will stand by them
> 
> this is the currency for them and the hierachy of needs is different to that of those in the UK, US and many other countries
> 
> so:
> 
> look at country
> 
> look at age range
> 
> look at currency
> 
> define muscles
> 
> you therefore have an answer
> 
> muscle mean jack in the whole scale of things, there are simply pockets of some societys that find it attractive, these really are in the minority though


hey talking of 16 year olds .. that girl in your avatar looks about that ??? lol


----------



## danimal

ok this is in my experience, since ive got more muscular, its much harder to atract a girl my own agre or younger, they tend to be at least 27 plus (im 22) dont know why this is probably because training and gear have aged my face or something **** nos lol


----------



## gym rat

i get the same thing danimal, my girlfriend hates it when were out, im also 22 and get attention from 30 onwards, the old woman seem to love the muscles and when iv asked them if they wanted to see my biggest muscle, iv had no objections yet lolololol


----------



## bow chika wow

danimal said:


> ok this is in my experience, since ive got more muscular, its much harder to atract a girl my own agre or younger, they tend to be at least 27 plus (im 22) dont know why this is probably because training and gear have aged my face or something **** nos lol


I dont think people should be so stereotypical with regards to age....I think it is however dependant upon other factors. For example a female that goes to the gym herself, is more likely in my opinion to prefer muscular men then a female that doesnt attend the gym and train. I say this because all of my famale friends who do not train find muscular men unattractive, and those that do train, very attractive indeed.


----------



## Bulldozer

toxictoffee said:


> this is a dbeate i have had time and time again
> 
> first lets establish what a woman is
> 
> is it a female over 16, is it a middle aged woman?
> 
> thats the first thing to acertain
> 
> then look at society and appreciate that not one culutre is the same
> 
> the bottom line is that it boils down to *currency*
> 
> currency is what gets the girl
> 
> this may be:
> 
> physiue
> 
> brain
> 
> social status
> 
> wealth
> 
> intelligence
> 
> loyalty
> 
> humour
> 
> to most females in the UK physique ranks lowly and the physique of a 'real Bber' even less so. the majority of women in the UK are driven by other factors such as social stauts, wealth and humour. that is a broad statement but an observation of my peer group
> 
> the the thought of dating a BBer for most women in their early 20s in the UK is foul
> 
> now go to eastern europe and women love this physique but 99 out of a 100 time they are driven by loyalty
> 
> not money, they want a man who will stand by them
> 
> this is the currency for them and the hierachy of needs is different to that of those in the UK, US and many other countries
> 
> so:
> 
> look at country
> 
> look at age range
> 
> look at currency
> 
> define muscles
> 
> you therefore have an answer
> 
> muscle mean jack in the whole scale of things, there are simply pockets of some societys that find it attractive, these really are in the minority though


Oh good lord!! You even work out how to find a chick scientifically lol.

Just pulling ya leg bud


----------



## hackskii

I love humor in a woman.

I surround myself around funny people, I am attracted to them this way.

We have a table that we sit at during our breaks at work.

1:00 break started out as only about 3 people, Me, bro, and a big guy named Steve.

Steve is or was over 300lbs of fat, but he has the quickest humor and the stuff that rolls off of his tongue are priceless.

Now almost 2 years later if you get to the table late you wont be able to sit down.

Seems it has drawn more people to the table than it can sit (8 people).

When break is over I feel refreshed and the worries of the world are of no bother to me.

When I see a woman that is funny, I really make it a point to try to communicate with her as I myself have a great sense of humor.

In the States (unlike the UK) there seems to be very uptight people and funny women are quite scarce.

i will trade humor for looks any day, I love to laugh.


----------



## SARGE

hackskii said:


> I love humor in a woman.
> 
> I surround myself around funny people, I am attracted to them this way.
> 
> We have a table that we sit at during our breaks at work.
> 
> 1:00 break started out as only about 3 people, Me, bro, and a big guy named Steve.
> 
> Steve is or was over 300lbs of fat, but he has the quickest humor and the stuff that rolls off of his tongue are priceless.
> 
> Now almost 2 years later if you get to the table late you wont be able to sit down.
> 
> Seems it has drawn more people to the table than it can sit (8 people).
> 
> When break is over I feel refreshed and the worries of the world are of no bother to me.
> 
> When I see a woman that is funny, I really make it a point to try to communicate with her as I myself have a great sense of humor.
> 
> In the States (unlike the UK) there seems to be very uptight people and funny women are quite scarce.
> 
> i will trade humor for looks any day, I love to laugh.


so hacks you wud rather shag jo brand (fat british comedian)then angelina jolie mg:


----------



## hackskii

SARGE said:


> so hacks you wud rather shag jo brand (fat british comedian)then angelina jolie mg:


No, I said I would trade humor for looks, not toss all the looks aside and trade for humor, a trade, that is give and take.

It would fall in the normal average looks department.

Cute girls are just cute, I dont find many with personality.

A funny women will keep you young and happy.


----------



## andr0lic

hackskii said:


> No, I said I would trade humor for looks, not toss all the looks aside and trade for humor, a trade, that is give and take.
> 
> It would fall in the normal average looks department.
> 
> Cute girls are just cute, I dont find many with personality.
> 
> A funny women will keep you young and happy.


 Amen. Women nowadays(ESP. hot ass barbies) usually have zero personality and are less interesting to talk to than a rock. i think thats why we see more and more women dressing promiscuously at a young age..they are programmed by society to prioritize glamor and glitz over substance and depth.

So IMO, yes women will sweat you if your big and tight. but there is a gradient decline in genuine attractiveness that corresponds with bigger and bigger muscles I think. Unless you have spectacular proportions the likes of Sergio.


----------



## Tinytom

andr0lic said:


> Amen. Women nowadays(ESP. hot ass barbies) usually have zero personality and are less interesting to talk to than a rock. .


I feel lucky then to have landed a fit as fcuk bird who also I can talk to.

I know what you mean though, nothing worse than chatting to a fit bird only to be met with a candidate for a frontal lobe transplant.


----------



## Nytol

Tinytom said:


> I feel lucky then to have landed a fit as fcuk bird who also I can talk to.
> 
> * I know what you mean though, nothing worse than chatting to a fit bird only to be met with a candidate for a frontal lobe transplant.*


PMSL :lol:


----------



## andr0lic

The fact is, if youre looking for a relationship that is going to have substance and other redeeming qualities besides a fit bod and nice face, it most likely isnt going to happen based on the pretense of your muscles. Of course exceptions are out there(see Toms post^), but truth is most fascinating or interesting women couldn't give 2 shyts about your physique because they are not so shallow as to be salivating at the site of you in a tight shirt.

Ive been called a misogynist a few times before in my life, but its really not the truth. Look at the way the majority of women act these days. Do you honestly think we would be able to have such civilized(nyuk nyuk) and productive discussions in here if it were crawling with loud-mouthed confrontational argumentative birds(no offenses to the good lasses we have among us, you are not included)? Now I know thats a generalization, but how many women do you know of that arent a handful just to hang out with let alone date? I suppose thats why I've taken a shine to the hot, ditzy, bimbo, slutty type. It's all that I see around anymore. or perhaps the only ones who take a notice of me.  Shame is, if only the decent long-term women wouldnt judge me on appearance and actually give me a chance to talk to them, they'd see I had a few gears workin upstairs. Alas, the cynicism of stereotyping goes both ways..

Truth is, I've been very disillusioned towards women over the years. I suppose to be fair I am a bit of a critical person, but call a spade a spade. If you see a beautiful women across the way, there is an excellent chance she is a superficial self-absorbed selfish narcissist. I've never met a 10 in the looks department who was ever more than a 6 in the personality department. Sure they're nice to take to bed, as thats what they know best and the capacity in society that they have learned to function at optimally for the best advantage, but theres not much more of anything to them than that. I've learned this over a period of time, and would never date one of them. I'll take just a somewhat cute girl who makes me laugh and makes me question things I believe and my perspective on life over a little barbie anyday.

Unless it's saturday night, then you can disregard that last sentence:biggrin1:


----------



## hackskii

You write well andro.

Are you in the States?

I saw jersey.


----------



## andr0lic

Hey thanks Ski. You seem to have decent posts yourself. Glad about that actually, otherwise I'd have to deal with 18,000+ posts of little redeeming quality. 

I actually do a bit of writing on the side.

Yes I"m in the States, on the Jersey Shore(resort town) ..lol..which is maybe why it seems like "everywhere I go, I seeem the saaame Hoooooo's"

-Andy


----------



## offo

Mate a girl told me once. Looks captures the attention....Personality captures the heart. Remember that!


----------



## hackskii

andr0lic said:


> Hey thanks Ski. You seem to have decent posts yourself. Glad about that actually, otherwise I'd have to deal with 18,000+ posts of little redeeming quality.
> 
> I actually do a bit of writing on the side.
> 
> Yes I"m in the States, on the Jersey Shore(resort town) ..lol..which is maybe why it seems like "everywhere I go, I seeem the saaame Hoooooo's"
> 
> -Andy


Well, I had to ask as you talked about not offending the Lasses here and I thought what the hell is he talking like that for if he was from Jersey.

Usually Jersey like New York they seem a bit more in your face and not very subtle.

That was another reason I had to ask.

I suspect that you are probaly from the UK and migrated here?

If not I bet you have a heavy accent.

But you just dont seem like you are from Jersey.

Most of the American boards the guys do alot of flamming and I hate that.

I dont see any of those un-redemming qualities here at all


----------



## Kyusho

The answer to the question comes in two parts. No BIG muscles do not attract the majority of women.

To re-iterate what has already been said by some, to appeal to the majority of women from a bodily perspective, one would have the build of a middlewight boxer or mens health model.

But as already said, muscular size is not usually what causes initial attraction for the most part. Personality and looks (face) do.

I think if you have excessively big muscle, like ronnie coleman or any pro for that matter, than that is most probably a big turn off for the majority of women. However, there are a small select few who would be attracted to this look. But your audience is limited.

And as already said, if you are in this game to attract women your in it for the wrong reasons. I am in this game for myself, and myself only.

I couldnt give a monkeys what other people think.

I also find it is older women who are more attracted to a muscular guy, age being relative as i am only 21.


----------



## bow chika wow

Kyusho said:


> The answer to the question comes in two parts. No BIG muscles do not attract the majority of women.
> 
> To re-iterate what has already been said by some, to appeal to the majority of women from a bodily perspective, one would have the build of a middlewight boxer or mens health model.
> 
> But as already said, muscular size is not usually what causes initial attraction for the most part. Personality and looks (face) do.
> 
> I think if you have excessively big muscle, like ronnie coleman or any pro for that matter, than that is most probably a big turn off for the majority of women. However, there are a small select few who would be attracted to this look. But your audience is limited.
> 
> And as already said, if you are in this game to attract women your in it for the wrong reasons. I am in this game for myself, and myself only.
> 
> I couldnt give a monkeys what other people think.
> 
> I also find it is older women who are more attracted to a muscular guy, age being relative as i am only 21.


have to disagree with your last comment..... IMO age has nothing to do with it.....its down to personal prefences, im 21 and prefer muscular men and so do some of my girly friends of the same age. I think older women just want a toy boy or something to ocupy them through a mid life crisis.


----------



## Kyusho

I'm speaking from personal experiences. It is true to say that girls our own age are attracted to more muscular guys, but for the most part I feel the attraction seems stronger from older woman anyway- older being relative, i.e 25-50 for me! lol

My theory behind this is that most middle aged guys are out of shape, hence the more mature woman looks at a muscular guy with low bodyfat in admiration as she is probably used to someone with a little ''middle aged spread''.

I feel that although you are right in what you say regarding personal preferences, this changes with age.. in effect becoming more in our (muscular guys) favour.



bow chika wow said:


> have to disagree with your last comment..... IMO age has nothing to do with it.....its down to personal prefences, im 21 and prefer muscular men and so do some of my girly friends of the same age. I think older women just want a toy boy or something to ocupy them through a mid life crisis.


----------



## bow chika wow

Kyusho said:


> I'm speaking from personal experiences. It is true to say that girls our own age are attracted to more muscular guys, but for the most part I feel the attraction seems stronger from older woman anyway- older being relative, i.e 25-50 for me! lol
> 
> My theory behind this is that most middle aged guys are out of shape, hence the more mature woman looks at a muscular guy with low bodyfat in admiration as she is probably used to someone with a little ''middle aged spread''.
> 
> I feel that although you are right in what you say regarding personal preferences, this changes with age.. in effect becoming more in our (muscular guys) favour.


Can see you point of view, as i said before I guess ones environment and life style effects ones personal preferences. Ie - poeple that work in a gym environment who take care of their own bodies prefer parteners who do the same, i mean i couldnt date a man who didnt take care of his appearance and and consumed sh!t food. I guess having a partener with the same interests makes life easier especially in terms of training as they can usually relate to their parteners reasons for training and their dedication and hard work to the sport .


----------



## Kyusho

I guess it also depends on your definition of muscular, ie.. most girls seem to think that muscular is, to quote stone at the start of this thread ''5'9'' and 12 stone, ie middleweight boxer.

Thats defiantely not muscular IMO, just in good admirable shape. What is your perceived definition of muscular? Ronnie coleman kind of size? Is there a stage where you think too much muscle is a turn off?

For me personally, I do not think ronnie coleman looks good and I do not believe many people would actually want to be that large. My ideal size would be the size of sagi kalev, or there abouts.



bow chika wow said:


> Can see you point of view, as i said before I guess ones environment and life style effects ones personal preferences. Ie - poeple that work in a gym environment who take care of their own bodies prefer parteners who do the same, i mean i couldnt date a man who didnt take care of his appearance and and consumed sh!t food. I guess having a partener with the same interests makes life easier especially in terms of training as they can usually relate to their parteners reasons for training and their dedication and hard work to the sport .


----------



## bow chika wow

Kyusho said:


> I guess it also depends on your definition of muscular, ie.. most girls seem to think that muscular is, to quote stone at the start of this thread ''5'9'' and 12 stone, ie middleweight boxer.
> 
> Thats defiantely not muscular IMO, just in good admirable shape. What is your perceived definition of muscular? Ronnie coleman kind of size? Is there a stage where you think too much muscle is a turn off?
> 
> For me personally, I do not think ronnie coleman looks good and I do not believe many people would actually want to be that large. My ideal size would be the size of sagi kalev, or there abouts.


totaly agree, every ones perception of muscular varies enourmously.just googled sagi kalev (as didnt have a clue who he was). Yer thats quiet a respectable nice shape and size. Ronnie coleman as i mentioned in your last post is way, way, way to much IMO, it jut doesnt appeal to me or many other women for that matter i think. I think the more musclar you are the narrower the range of ppl you appeal to. I think sagi kavel is about as lrge as i would like.


----------



## Kyusho

I agree, infact I think you have basically summed up the point i have been trying to make (i'm rubbish at expressing myself)- the larger you get, the more you limit your audience in terms of female attention.

For example, I feel a middleweight boxer- nigel benn for example, would appeal to the majority of women.

Anything larger than that, although you may appeal more to a certain niche category of female, I feel you are limiting your options in terms of female attention.

But then again, I train for myself, not for female attention :thumb:


----------



## bow chika wow

Kyusho said:


> I agrre, infact I think that basically sums up the point i have been trying to make- the larger you get, the more you limit your audience in terms of female attention.
> 
> For example, I feel a middleweight boxer- nigel benn for example, would appeal to the majority of women.
> 
> Anything larger than that, although you may appeal more to a certain niche category of female, I feel you are limiting your options in terms of female attention.
> 
> But then again, I train for myself, not for female attention


im quiet sure you do, but im also quiet sure u love the femle attention you body brings :thumb:


----------



## toxictoffee

in the UK

girls like christiano ronaldo

women like johnny wilkinson

men like both

women cant be ****d to get in good shape yet demand one of the above, still expecting to attract men wearing clothes that dont fit them and looking like they have just been locked in the cadburys factory prison for a 12 year stretch

welcome to the UK

not always the case but very frequent these days

for the rest of my thoughts see my first post a way back in this thread


----------



## bow chika wow

toxictoffee said:


> in the UK
> 
> girls like christiano ronaldo
> 
> women like johnny wilkinson
> 
> men like both
> 
> women cant be ****d to get in good shape yet demand one of the above, still expecting to attract men wearing clothes that dont fit them and looking like they have just been locked in the cadburys factory prison for a 12 year stretch
> 
> welcome to the UK
> 
> not always the case but very frequent these days
> 
> for the rest of my thoughts see my first post a way back in this thread


define the age of a 'girl' and 'women' IYO pls


----------



## toxictoffee

from experience

girls 15-20

females of quality between the ages of 20-30 dont exist where i live due to a lack of universirty or quality employment

women 30+ and usually rough as dogs ar5es

thats from a local point of view

but refer back to my points made a couple of days ago and you will realise it boils down to currency and culture as to what is deemed attractive

what i have stated today is merely an observation of the environment we are subjected to instead of a cross section of society as the majority of conversation that arise RE muscles are as a result of a drunken evening and the quality females who do not air their views are somewhat excluded from the debate as its a rare situation to find yourself in (talking about muscles) away from the nightclub environment


----------



## bow chika wow

toxictoffee said:


> from experience
> 
> girls 15-20
> 
> females of quality between the ages of 20-30 dont exist where i live due to a lack of universirty or quality employment
> 
> women 30+ and usually rough as dogs ar5es
> 
> thats from a local point of view
> 
> but refer back to my points made a couple of days ago and you will realise it boils down to currency and culture as to what is deemed attractive
> 
> what i have stated today is merely an observation of the environment we are subjected to instead of a cross section of society as the majority of conversation that arise RE muscles are as a result of a drunken evening and the quality females who do not air their views are somewhat excluded from the debate as its a rare situation to find yourself in (talking about muscles) away from the nightclub environment


Yes I have already read over your post in regard to currency and culture. with reference to your comment regarding the non existance of quality females aged between 20 - 30.....have you ever thought that the social circles you assossiate with may not be the same as a 'quality female' might in your area, thus you have not come across any.....just a passing thought TT


----------



## toxictoffee

yes hence y first post

after travelling the world i have realised different things mean different things to women hence my currency

i have no interest in making new friends with local 'burds'...happy alone


----------



## bow chika wow

toxictoffee said:


> yes hence y first post
> 
> after travelling the world i have realised different things mean different things to women hence my currency
> 
> i have no interest in making new friends with local 'burds'...happy alone


well there isnt much i can comment on from what u just wrote. Just out of curiosity, what age band are you currently within?


----------



## toxictoffee

chronologically? 28-28

mentally? depemds on my mindset

i have found the majoruty of women i attract ranges from early 20s and beyond and a few homosexuals

before i was hench/tonk/buff (innit) this age range was lower and the % of homosexuals was higher

when i go abroad again the picture changes

i abhor the lifestyle and outlook of many females in the UK as it revolves around a sedentry lifestyle, binge drinking and the connstant desire to lamd themselves a pro footballer as a boyfriend

i prefer to keep company of those with higher standards and who are able to converse, have a passion and a sense of reality, regardless of looks. looks only matter if i wish to sleep with them. i dont wish to sleep with women so the company is more important

again i struggle to find this in a society riddled with oxygen theifs and those who believe they are something they are not

there are some great girls/ladies out there in the UK but they tend to hide away, are married or simply dont cross my path wnough for a relationship to evolve

as a result i stay single by choice


----------



## Bulldozer

toxictoffee said:


> as a result i stay single by choice


Im sure with your personality you have them lining up mate


----------



## toxictoffee

Bulldozer said:


> Im sure with your personality you have them lining up mate


yes lining up to leave after initially being attracted by the fact that im mildly pleasing on the eye to either gender according to most


----------



## bow chika wow

toxictoffee said:


> chronologically? 28-28
> 
> mentally? depemds on my mindset
> 
> i have found the majoruty of women i attract ranges from early 20s and beyond and a few homosexuals
> 
> before i was hench/tonk/buff (innit) this age range was lower and the % of homosexuals was higher
> 
> when i go abroad again the picture changes
> 
> i abhor the lifestyle and outlook of many females in the UK as it revolves around a sedentry lifestyle, binge drinking and the connstant desire to lamd themselves a pro footballer as a boyfriend
> 
> i prefer to keep company of those with higher standards and who are able to converse, have a passion and a sense of reality, regardless of looks. looks only matter if i wish to sleep with them. i dont wish to sleep with women so the company is more important
> 
> again i struggle to find this in a society riddled with oxygen theifs and those who believe they are something they are not
> 
> there are some great girls/ladies out there in the UK but they tend to hide away, are married or simply dont cross my path wnough for a relationship to evolve
> 
> as a result i stay single by choice


hmmmmm, I did not have you down as being 28, suprised. I feel women who seek a 'pro footballer' as a partener, tend not to have their feet on the ground. I see them as living in their own 'little bubble' with no real concept to what may be happening around them. IMO they do not seek a career, or seek to better them selves with education or live experience, such as traveling, but are driven my the superficial things in life.


----------



## toxictoffee

bow chika wow

agree and its only when years own the line reality bites and these numpties realise the dream of a footballer is long gone and they end up being lumbered with fruit packers who were going to be 'the next big thing' but are now playing for tossers united sunday reserves

more fool them

i am more into the higher echelons of the female race

those with:

a brain

passions

goals

logic

a firm sense of reality

looks are optional as sex does not bother me per se


----------



## andr0lic

Everyones driven by certain superficial desires though. Some are just more flagrant about it.

For instance, you said earlier in the post how you couldnt date a man who didnt take care of his appearance(save the arguement that its only about his lifestyle and healthy habits as thats only a part of it love - the other side is the shallowness in all of us). And of course at least a partial reason you stay fit is to look the part to that certain type of guy you fancy. So in effect that is being someon with a superficial desire. Replace wanting a footballer with a bodybuilder, and its the same thing.


----------



## bow chika wow

andr0lic said:


> Everyones driven by certain superficial desires though. Some are just more flagrant about it.
> 
> For instance, you said earlier in the post how you couldnt date a man who didnt take care of his appearance(save the arguement that its only about his lifestyle and healthy habits as thats only a part of it love - the other side is the shallowness in all of us). And of course at least a partial reason you stay fit is to look the part to that certain type of guy you fancy. So in effect that is being someon with a superficial desire. Replace wanting a footballer with a bodybuilder, and its the same thing.


Now I am going to have to disagree with you there, (love, hehe). I see the superficial desire of females, who want a footballer as a partener, as fame/media. I think this varies greatly to an female who wants a body builder/some one who trains. In my case I feel a body builder or an individual who trains; respects themself, knows all to well about hard work and disipln, and to me is appealing to, aswell as the superficial body image desire.


----------



## bow chika wow

bow chika wow said:


> Now I am going to have to disagree with you there, (love, hehe). I see the superficial desire of females, who want a footballer as a partener, as fame/media. I think this varies greatly to an female who wants a body builder/some one who trains. In my case I feel a body builder or an individual who trains; respects themself, knows all to well about hard work and disipln, and to me is appealing to, aswell as the superficial body image desire.


just re-read what u wrote....apologies lol highlights have gone straight to my head. I do agree with what u say but u cant compare a footballer and bodybuilder 2gether for the reasons i stated in my last comment


----------



## andr0lic

I wont argue this further having read your last sentence of the post...as long as you admit as much..


----------



## bow chika wow

andr0lic said:


> I wont argue this further having read your last sentence of the post...as long as you admit as much..


dam...i love a good debate! lol was messing about the highlights ist not the reason, im over tired-spent the wkend kitesurfing and wakeboarding so very tired indeed.


----------



## toxictoffee

andr0lic said:


> Everyones driven by certain superficial desires though. Some are just more flagrant about it.
> 
> For instance, you said earlier in the post how you couldnt date a man who didnt take care of his appearance(save the arguement that its only about his lifestyle and healthy habits as thats only a part of it love - the other side is the shallowness in all of us). And of course at least a partial reason you stay fit is to look the part to that certain type of guy you fancy. So in effect that is being someon with a superficial desire. Replace wanting a footballer with a bodybuilder, and its the same thing.


only in the cultures we are subjected to...this is far from universal

go to many third world countries and none of this ranks on the hierachy of needs


----------



## bow chika wow

toxictoffee said:


> only in the cultures we are subjected to...this is far from universal
> 
> go to many third world countries and none of this ranks on the hierachy of needs


fair comment but stating the obvious there TT. The demands of individuals in the third world are obviously going to be different. As their main objective/goal is the survival of them selves and their familiy, or to ease their hardship, or for the children to have some form of education. They seek to find some one who can provide for them (so a bit same as some women over hear who just look for a provider so they dont have to work) but on a more extreme level. As i have no experience of third world lifstyles I think thats about all i can comment on.


----------



## steve.t

clearly all women are atracted to differant things in men, otherwise skinny runts and ginger guys would all be single, so you cannot genaralise at all. there will be the same amount of women like the muscled look as like the toned look and nearly as many like the runts too. first impressions are important and its usually the face we see 1st. im lucky as my wife is pretty as hell and with a fit body too, but i would rather go out with a girl with a very pretty face and an 8/10 body than a munter with a 10/10 body, therefore the debate on body attraction becomes fairly erelevant when so many things such as personality and looks(face) are added into the equation. i think there are just lots of guys who think that building up the body will getthem a higher grade of women, tough luck guys, your either born a looker or a munter, learn to accept it!!!


----------



## Kyusho

I disagree with that. In my opinion a lesser percentage of woman are attracted to a bodytype which is overly muscular. You cannot say that the same amount of women will be attracted to a different look, because it is quite simply not true.

I bet if you asked women to pic a bodytype they were most attracted to, the majority would choose someone who is built like a dmiddlewight boxer or light menshealth look.

A minority would select a ''runt'' or a ''muscle bound'' big ronnie coleman. The distribtuion is most defintaley not even.

I do, conversely, agree with what you have said regarding other factors of attraction.



steve.t said:


> there will be the same amount of women like the muscled look as like the toned look and nearly as many like the runts too.


----------



## hackskii

I will take humor over looks.

Women have needs too, like security, the ability to feel safe, be cared for, made to feel like a queen or someone special.

The big muscular body only fills the protection aspect, but I dont think women look for great looks over the mans ability for her to feel secure.

My girlfriend suggests she is fat, but I ask her how much she needs to lose she says 10 lbs.

I find that ironic as she likes the way I look and I need to lose probably 40 lbs to look killer.

She says it is diffrent for a man to have a bit of a belly other than a women which in her mind is totaly gross.

That and she says saggy tits are gross too.

Hell I tell her saggy is ok as long as I get to play with them once and a while or check them out.

Fact of the matter men and women see things diffrent, men are more visual, after all we can look at a magazine and get aroused.

Women are not really like that, but if you talk to them on the phone a little permiscious then they do feel some arousal.

the later I am not into really but I guess I could. 

I dont expect a women to understand me or think like me and on the other foot, I dont expect to understand women or even want to think like them.

I hear women talk and it is the sound of chickens clucking, basicly all drama.

Men talk of issues and interests, it is way diffrent talking.

But neither one is right or wrong, just for clarification.


----------



## steve.t

That and she says saggy tits are gross too.

Hell I tell her saggy is ok as long as I get to play with them once and a while or check them out.

scott you make me smile lots!!!!

what you say is so true though, wonen as oposed to young girls are gona have sagging boobs to some degree, its natural and called gravity.

nothing worse in my opinion than fake boobs as they have no sag whatsoever and that horible flat bit of chest in the middle, gross.

small naturals over plastic anyday!


----------



## hackskii

steve.t said:


> That and she says saggy tits are gross too.
> 
> Hell I tell her saggy is ok as long as I get to play with them once and a while or check them out.
> 
> scott you make me smile lots!!!!
> 
> what you say is so true though, wonen as oposed to young girls are gona have sagging boobs to some degree, its natural and called gravity.
> 
> nothing worse in my opinion than fake boobs as they have no sag whatsoever and that horible flat bit of chest in the middle, gross.
> 
> small naturals over plastic anyday!


Thanks

I have had several women with boob job's and to be honest one was a 34DD at 4'11 and 105 lbs.

She kept asking me how come men dont take her seriously.

Sex was killer but to be honest they felt very hard and zero fat on them, I found that more of a turnoff more than a turn on.

She was far to vain for me, she had her face done, tummy tuck, lyposuction, boob job, bleached hair, sun tanning booth.

One of her complaints was that men she dated were control freaks.

I didnt have the patience to tell her that she is just a trophy, and relying on looking stunning was all that important to the guy that was looking for quality.

She told me many stories about the men she was with and I didnt fit into that at all.

I dont put women on pedistals, I freaking hate it when men do that.

But on the same token, I dont chop them down either.

I treat them how I like to be treated.


----------



## steve.t

hackskii said:


> Thanks
> 
> I have had several women with boob job's and to be honest one was a 34DD at 4'11 and 105 lbs.
> 
> She kept asking me how come men dont take her seriously.
> 
> wow!!! she must have been taller when lying down! scott you are going up in my estimations every day what with the river pics as well!!!


----------



## hackskii

steve.t said:


> I have an oppertunity to go to the river for Labor day and I just might. But I will lose some money.
> 
> The novalty has subsided some but I just may go.
> 
> Now that my girlfriend and daughter are with me I dont want to go without them. Its complicated but they cant go.
> 
> My twin brother (winger) is going. It will be fun, but I kind of am not in the mood. I do need a vacation tho but money is bothering me as of late.


----------



## steve.t

your twin brother WINGER, is that the same one that is onthis site??? forgive me if im being slow scott, just trying to work out if its the one i saw in the river photos!!


----------



## hackskii

steve.t said:


> your twin brother WINGER, is that the same one that is onthis site??? forgive me if im being slow scott, just trying to work out if its the one i saw in the river photos!!


We are identical twins and yes it is the same winger on this board.

We went to the gym today and trained chest and biceps.

We work in the same factory.

We both have places at the river.

Both have one dog.

Both have one daughter.

Both ride jetskii's.

Both hired in this company together on the same day.

Both have the same pin numbers for our ATM cards just a diffrent order (bank assigns pins).

Both have the same taste in music.

Both have had one broken bone in our bodies and that was in the same week.

Both had chicken pock's twice.

I might be a few pounds heavier than him.


----------



## Bulldozer

hackskii said:


> We are identical twins and yes it is the same winger on this board.
> 
> We went to the gym today and trained chest and biceps.
> 
> We work in the same factory.
> 
> We both have places at the river.
> 
> Both have one dog.
> 
> Both have one daughter.
> 
> Both ride jetskii's.
> 
> Both hired in this company together on the same day.
> 
> Both have the same pin numbers for our ATM cards just a diffrent order (bank assigns pins).
> 
> Both have the same taste in music.
> 
> Both have had one broken bone in our bodies and that was in the same week.
> 
> Both had chicken pock's twice.
> 
> I might be a few pounds heavier than him.


You and steve are like me and my brother, although we are not twins like u guys we have so much in common its crazy lol.


----------



## SARGE

hackskii said:


> We are identical twins and yes it is the same winger on this board.
> 
> We went to the gym today and trained chest and biceps.
> 
> We work in the same factory.
> 
> We both have places at the river.
> 
> Both have one dog.
> 
> Both have one daughter.
> 
> Both ride jetskii's.
> 
> Both hired in this company together on the same day.
> 
> Both have the same pin numbers for our ATM cards just a diffrent order (bank assigns pins).
> 
> Both have the same taste in music.
> 
> Both have had one broken bone in our bodies and that was in the same week.
> 
> Both had chicken pock's twice.
> 
> I might be a few pounds heavier than him.


thought you could only get chicken pox's once show's what i know. twins are a strange breed unreal connection in some do you have a psychic connection hacs i have read about such things in twins ?


----------



## andr0lic

Excellent posting Scott, and yes I do agree it is like chickens clucking when most women speak. Funny you mention she was a trophy, women can be so oblivious of such apparent things like that. Blows my mind really. i was watching this commerical yesrerday for some weight loss program, and the lady from the after photo was proudly proclaiming with a colgate grin how now "My husband tells me I'm a trophy wife!!" Way to go! you made it top o' the world! you are now viewed as lesser a person and more as an aesthetically pleasing possesion. Even if she says it in a joking manner..there is a kernal of truth to that statement. But thats what women need. To be sought after and accepted by the male standard. To be shown off with pride, even if the trade-off is to be regarded as more of a "thing" than a person. Its amusing to me how I always hear women complaining about how they just want to find a DECENT(oh the drama) guy for once in their lives. Someone who doesnt cheat. Who cherishes them, and cares for them as a person..but ..wait..whats that she says? oh of course..he MUST also be dashing and handsome and athletic with great teeth and perfectly coiffed hair. Get real. They want a perfect guy. Doesnt exist. Only ill-fated contrived imitations. Newsflash..the better looking a guy, more often than not he is an asshole who sees you as a notch on his belt and will try to bed all of your so-called friends as soon as you turn your back. And he'll have them all too because he can. Because your friends are just like you. Women think they deserve a prince. just because they are themselves and they are so great and such a good catch.....such a good fcuk maybe.They dont deserve **** most times. They deserve the screwjob their vain heart sets them up for. Show me a girl who will honestly sacrifice looks for substance..and be ok with that..and theres your girl who deserves substance and loyalty.

I agree with chika up there that speaking about third world tribes and the like is stating the obvious a bit as the society on a whole functions on different guidelines. I didnt mean that every person in the world in every culture thinks this way obviously(or not), so toffee's correction was misplaced. Funny how some people will correct for the sake of correcting. 

I saw the funniest thing a ways back, that this made me think of. It was about a tribe in San Salvador(or El - dont remember) who preferred the fatter women over the skinnier ones - to marry! Im sure one of you must have heard about this tribe as I read about them in a few places. They were indigenous to their land and lived in the rainforests and the stigma of shallowness was still to be found among their society, only it was inverse to our current preferences. I believe they preferred harder faced females to softer as well. These big slobby women were sedentary all day and night, stuffing their faces and sleeping..meanwhile they have 5 or 6 little runts outside their hut serenanding them or proposing to them. Unreal. Just shows you everything is relative to the eye of the beholder.

The stanza(not by my pen) in my sig attempts to impress one very important thought... beauty and youth are fleeting, and you should enjoy them both,(but on your own terms, not the worlds) as much as you can, while you are still able to enjoy the fruits, because before you know it, you're growing old...shriveling up, much like a grape into a raisin..and then being sealed in a pine box for the remainder of all eternity.

Car pe' Diem mates.


----------



## bow chika wow

andr0lic said:


> Excellent posting Scott, and yes I do agree it is like chickens clucking when most women speak. Funny you mention she was a trophy, women can be so oblivious of such apparent things like that. Blows my mind really. i was watching this commerical yesrerday for some weight loss program, and the lady from the after photo was proudly proclaiming with a colgate grin how now "My husband tells me I'm a trophy wife!!" Way to go! you made it top o' the world! you are now viewed as lesser a person and more as an aesthetically pleasing possesion. Even if she says it in a joking manner..there is a kernal of truth to that statement. But thats what women need. To be sought after and accepted by the male standard. To be shown off with pride, even if the trade-off is to be regarded as more of a "thing" than a person. Its amusing to me how I always hear women complaining about how they just want to find a DECENT(oh the drama) guy for once in their lives. Someone who doesnt cheat. Who cherishes them, and cares for them as a person..but ..wait..whats that she says? oh of course..he MUST also be dashing and handsome and athletic with great teeth and perfectly coiffed hair. Get real. They want a perfect guy. Doesnt exist. Only ill-fated contrived imitations. Newsflash..the better looking a guy, more often than not he is an asshole who sees you as a notch on his belt and will try to bed all of your so-called friends as soon as you turn your back. And he'll have them all too because he can. Because your friends are just like you. Women think they deserve a prince. just because they are themselves and they are so great and such a good catch.....such a good fcuk maybe.They dont deserve **** most times. They deserve the screwjob their vain heart sets them up for. Show me a girl who will honestly sacrifice looks for substance..and be ok with that..and theres your girl who deserves substance and loyalty.


----------



## SCJP

bow chika wow said:


> Lol, says it all really.


----------



## bow chika wow

SCJP said:


> lol see i do sometimes have some quality input into a covo hehe


----------



## hackskii

SCJP said:


> mg:


----------



## andr0lic

whoa whoa now SC...get who your quoting straight there...


----------



## SCJP

andr0lic said:


> whoa whoa now SC...get who your quoting straight there...


Apologies old chap, it's just the way the computer presents it (see BCW's quote of me).

Hackskii, were you OMG'ing at me or BCW?


----------



## bow chika wow

SCJP said:


> Apologies old chap, it's just the way the computer presents it (see BCW's quote of me).
> 
> Hackskii, were you OMG'ing at me or BCW?


Hopefully he was OMG'ing you :tongue10::tongue10:


----------



## jw007

"DO BIG MUSCLES ATTRACT WOMEN?"

Yep, mine do


----------



## jw007

Women are sooooooooo shallow lol!


----------



## SCJP

bow chika wow said:


> Hopefully he was OMG'ing you :tongue10::tongue10:


I thought he might be, but that doesn't make much sense....


----------



## bow chika wow

SCJP said:


> I thought he might be, but that doesn't make much sense....


Lol i dont know who he was OMG'ing either , lol was just hoping it was you


----------



## hackskii

SCJP said:


> Hackskii, were you OMG'ing at me or BCW?


BCW for miss-spelling

For you finding it first....heeee heeeeee


----------



## bow chika wow

hackskii said:


> BCW for miss-spelling
> 
> For you finding it first....heeee heeeeee


Lol im such a friggin window licker !!!

Lol only just noticed the spelling mistake PMSL - i do make my self laugh sumtimes hehe


----------



## SCJP

I thought you called yourself a 'widow licker' for a second.:crazy:


----------



## bow chika wow

SCJP said:


> I thought you called yourself a 'widow licker' for a second.:crazy:


Nope definatly a window licker lol. Cant believe it took me so long to notice my spelling mistake, oppps hehe.


----------



## andr0lic

jw007 said:


> Women are sooooooooo shallow lol!


 exxxxxxactly. 

And all shallow women everywhere deserve to be used and discarded like the empty vessels they truly are.


----------



## bow chika wow

andr0lic said:


> exxxxxxactly.
> 
> And all shallow women everywhere deserve to be used and discarded like the empty vessels they truly are.


Lol i can see women are in your good books at the mo hehe


----------



## shauno

in my experience, 'girls' like six packs 'women' like bulk


----------



## Pip1436114538

steve.t said:


> tough luck guys, your either born a looker or a munter, learn to accept it!!!


Exacto mundo


----------



## Da Goon

Used to train with an ex British strong man, mentioning no names here..He was 23st and damn he was a strong guy!! But I could not get him fixed up for love nor money. Comments from chicks were 'him?? He will break me' ha ha. He did attract lots of fights though and people in pubs wanting to arm wrestle him though - but I guess not quite the same eh.

Been told that women prefer men more like the boxer short dudes i.e paper thin skin fold and half decent size muscles...Women eh? ;-)


----------



## Kezz

who gives a fuk what they like, just give em a good slap on the **** and drag em back to the cave LOL


----------



## DB707

The Rave said:


> Just thought id put a post about big muscles and your experiences with women.
> 
> My understanding is that to be prime totty to the ladies, you need to be a bit bigger than your average joe plus have a six pack.
> 
> Anyone got any comments? I know this is a very general question and some women like them big and some don't, so lets take an 'on the whole' approach.
> 
> :lift:
> 
> Cheers, The Rave


Depends on the definition of "muscular". Many start lifting get misguided enough to believe anything under 18 arms and 50 chest is not big. A muscular pair of 16-17 inch upper arms, a 44-46 inch chest, proportional shoulders, back, waist and legs, those are impressive dimensions and would attract any Female,


----------



## Golden Man

Da goon im in the same position I get people wanting to arm wrestle me pointless.It should be are women attracted to the stage appearance when Im bigger/fatter and smooth missus loves it leaner viener etc hates it especially my 27inch waist(cheap plug for ed)
​


----------



## Pip1436114538

DB707 said:


> Depends on the definition of "muscular". Many start lifting get misguided enough to believe anything under 18 arms and 50 chest is not big. A muscular pair of 16-17 inch upper arms, a 44-46 inch chest, proportional shoulders, back, waist and legs, those are impressive dimensions and would attract any Female,


Bloody hell do they hit mandatories as well with that description lol!!


----------



## steve.t

^^^LOL^^^

if your biceps are only 16 inches they are gonna look pretty thin though!


----------



## shauno

16'' inch aint that thin is it?


----------



## shauno

DB707 said:


> Depends on the definition of "muscular". Many start lifting get misguided enough to believe anything under 18 arms and 50 chest is not big. A muscular pair of 16-17 inch upper arms, a 44-46 inch chest, proportional shoulders, back, waist and legs, those are impressive dimensions and would attract any Female,


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ agree with this

all perfecdtly achievable naturally too IMO


----------



## Kezz

natural training is good, but supernatural training is better he he


----------



## Paulsy

bow chika wow said:


> Nope definatly a window licker lol. Cant believe it took me so long to notice my spelling mistake, oppps hehe.


:caked: LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bow chika wow

Paulsy said:


> :caked: LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


LOL god i feel a fool! Glad i made u chuckle with my window licker moment


----------



## Compos Sui

Well I reckon they attract a certain type of woman, whatever that may be though I don't have a clue


----------



## Guest

I have noticed black women like the big muscles more well in my case any way lol


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538

To be honest i think all women are different some may like it some may not its just personal preference, i know my current GF dont like the idea of me getting to big as i have always been the sporty type but never to big in muscles if you know what i mean!

She prefers the mens health type of guy but like i keep saying i am doing this for me and no one else and if i like training like i do then she can either support me or she can go but thats just me!

I also think that it does not matter how big or small fat or lean or even if your good lucking or even a fcuking dog if your confident with the ladies and they can see that you are (not over confident so that your cocky as they dont tend to like that) then they will be attracted to you that and also if you can make them


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538

Sorry guys i know i am posting a lot on here but have not long got back from leamington spa contest and from what i saw HELL YEAH women like guys with muscles there was some of the fittest women i had seen in ages there and suprise suprise they was with the guys with the muscle lol


----------



## CraigE18

The Rave said:


> Guys with nobs 8" an over actually get less girls and sex because women find it uncomfortable and cannot have sex often due to soreness in the newly formed grand canyon!


HaHAHAHAHAHHAHA

That made me chuckle.......


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Well im 6 foot 3, and was 24 stone. Most girls were like **** off! But once they started chatting to me they loved it. Now down to 20 stone I look a bit better still fat but getting more initial interest, again once they talk they love it. I just need that initial interest and im away. Take after my dad who was a fat muscley guy who really did have the gift of the gab, and he was a body guard for a rock band and the groupies loved it! I know mates who have good bodys but do terrible with the girls, they get the initial attraction but they cant close for ****.


----------



## Nathrakh

My experience generally no. However, when I'm not as lean most assume I play rugby which is alright in their eyes apparently (not complaining though :-D )


----------



## Julio1436114543

Just read this thread from front to back(bored at work).

Very entertaining.


----------



## webby

90% of women are definately into muscles whether they admit it or not. I used to find it really difficult to talk to women and get them to talk to me but now ive bulked up I get passing comments and girls actually approach me:crazy:


----------



## BEEF CAKE

this will be my first post so first things first Hi,

and hell yea women love muscles and woman love big bear hugs from big guys.

I have only just started back at the gym about 3 months back after a years absence wich has made me fat but im working hard and doing well i got modest 17 1/2 inch arms and 51 inch chest not amazing but better than the average Joe.

3 months ago i would not get much interest and had to turn the charm on full power

3 months later my muscle memory has kicked in im a fair amount bigger and broader lost some weight and BANG ladies are interested even girls that i have known for years are getting really touchy feely and flirty :dance:

now if only i could get rid of the lard around my bellie


----------



## Kezz

PIERCEDNIP said:


> being a woman and on this site im going to say bigger muscles and not because im a perv  but because i understand the dedication that goes into being a bb and i find that trait attractive.


Amen


----------



## gym rat

PIERCEDNIP said:


> being a woman and on this site im going to say bigger muscles and not because im a perv  but because i understand the dedication that goes into being a bb and i find that trait attractive.


if only every woman had that view


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

gym rat said:


> if only every woman had that view


trust me they prefer muscles than the type of body I got! But my gift of the gab helps me along the way


----------



## Paulieb

good thread took an age to read but a very good read


----------



## Britbb

I would say that the bigger and more muscular i have become, the more girls i have attracted.

What happens is, i find it is a talking point. Lets say ive just dieted and looking ripped like in my avatar at 17 and half stone, then i can go to a bar wearing a muscletop/stylish vest etc and will get girls approaching me (ussually quite hesitantly though) and trying to touch my arm or pinch my bum.

When i was smaller this type of thing didnt really happen, not as much anyway, as ive got bigger and more ripped, the more it happens. It is also a talking point, the girl will initially ask a question about it and then i can start up a question, or if she pinches my bum or wants to touch me then i can start a conversation.

I find that it is a great indicator. It indicates whether or not a girl is interested sexually in you (generally, though maybe not all cases), but they will only approach you in a complimentary and flirty way if they have some attraction, in which case they just need to be sweet talked (lyrics are always the most important thing with anyone no matter what you look like). I can use my physique to determine what girls are interested (gues by looking at their bodylanguage and the way they respond to me or approach me) then i know that as long as i put together a decent conversation i can end up ussually getting their number.

Although some girls will be more reluctant as they are slightly more intimidated but also might see a big ripped guy as a player, so it really all depends on how one speaks to them. Flirty but not intimidating, definately not pushy (why be pushy when theres a whole club full of other women lol) but confident aswell.

The main women that will approach are ussually women with more confidence or women who have less inhabitions, i tend to get more mature women (30-40) approach, black women (i think because they just have a tendancy to like big buff guys, maybe something to do with african american culture) and chavvy women (ok the chavvy bit is not that good lol, but there are some fit chavs, you just have to check that their teeth are well kept and not rotten or rotting lol).

The middle class young girls with their vuiton bags and gucci glasses will stare but not tend to approach, generally i find this is because they expect me to approach them, some of them are also very judgemental, some of them have terrible attitudes (which in a way just turns me off the whole lot of them). These type of girls are slightly intimidated but also they want a guy to chase them, i think that if they see a guy who is obviously looking really big/buff/ripped, then they feel like it almost takes away their 'power' of attraction, ie the upper hand that women seem to love to want to have...that it makes them the prey rather than being the 'take your pick of the guys giving you their numbers' type of girl. Whilst these girls are harder to pull, as long as one comes across friendly and confident BUT ALSO as a regular person (and they can see that, so they look past their judgemental stereotype of you that theyve made) they can be pulled, just take more effort.

Sometimes those type of girls arent worth the effort though, ive learned. You just get to go on a date with a good looking empty shell with (not a nasty person) but just someone who is very money orientated and materialistic, this isnt the type of girl that i like or would want to be with.

If one is in good condition (bodyfat) and looking big and lean, then it will attract more girls...id say all the way upto pro bodybuilder size really...but when you get to beyond that size ie ruhl, cutler, coleman etc etc then i think its more of a niche really.

In the end, all that matters is meeting a nice mannered, girl that one gets on with, attraction is only in the eyes of the beholder...a lot of the rich girls (that hang around the wealthy london club scene) that get dolled up and have all their plastic t*ts, designer clothes, nice car that their dad will have bought or they got their millionaire ex to buy them. expect to get taken to stupidly expensive clubs (cristal, movida, chinawhite etc etc) in london are not worth my time (or anyones time) infact i think they are a fukin JOKE AND SHOULD GROW UP. There are starving children in the world, there are burns/accident victims/crime victims/homeless etc etc and all this girls can think of is that they 'MUST' be taken out to one of these rip off places (when they arent even that nice, but its just the name that counts) to even take them on a date. Fuk that, not the type of girls i want to mix with.


----------



## fifibobo

^^^^^^ Lookin' good in your avatar britt. What height are you out of interest?


----------



## Gridlock1436114498

Excellent post Britbb,



Britbb said:


> I would say that the bigger and more muscular i have become, the more girls i have attracted.


No doubt true. Trouble is, it is impossible to separate the physcial changes you have undergone from the mental changes that has also caused.

No doubt walking around looking as good as you do has given you more confidence in yourself than you had before.

If for arguments sake said that looks have nothing to do with female attraction and self confidence is the ONLY factor (obviously I don't believe this but bare with me),

Then if we also assume that getting bigger & leaner physically gives you more self confidence,

It stands to reason that in the above situation building your body will cause more women to be attracted to you - even if the way you look has nothing to do with it.

Moving on a little bit, you could say "Well show a girl a photo of a Menshealth cover model and she will find him attractive without knowing anything about him so how could his confidence be a factor?"

Well, what if she made prejudiced opinions on everyone we saw immediately based on how they look - but we were using their looks as an indicator of what their personality was like and no more. So seeing a MH cover model she knows from previous experience that most people she has met with 6packs, great teeth, good hair, chistled jaw and a big smiles were usually very confident. And if confidence was the only factor, she would assume that the guy in the picture was confident and therefore she would find him attractive.

Now the above is hypothetical, I personally don't beleive it (at least not to that extreme) but hopefully it's a bit of food for thought.

Attraction is just a mental representation of a decision your mind has already made.

You like big tits becasue?

Well, just becasue you like big tits.

In actual fact you like big tits because your subconcious mind knows that big tits indicate fertilty - your subconcious wants you to impregnate women and have kids to extend your DNA, so it is going to make you attracted to girls who display fertility ie: girls with big **** off tits.

Your mental representation of this subconcious calculation/judgement? - I just like big tits.


----------



## gym rat

i like big tits too.lol


----------



## Britbb

Fif, in the avatar pic im 17 stone 8 at 5ft 10.

Gridlock, the amount of confidence i have now compared to say before i started training is as large as the difference in my physique aswell lol.

Basically i started training at 17, im 25 now. I wouldnt go upto a girl at age 17, would only talk if they came to me. Even then id be shy. Was like this really all the way till i was around 22, then i did my first diet lol and got down to single digit bodyfat at 16 stone, all of a sudden i thought 'ok then, fuk it, lets just have a laugh on the doors and try work these women out, just treat them all the same no matter how they look, theyre all p*ssed anyway so who cares'...lo and behold lol i started to get 4/5 numbers and at least a date or two every week. It definately os a confidence thing...but you also have to have the look etc to back the confidence up.

About 2 years after doing this, fukin about with strippers etc, working the doors and getting bigger and more muscle, i started to read women better. I think the biggest thing is trying to read womens bodylanguage and then having the confidence to act on it.

The hardest ones to read are the middle class/wealthy wannabe 'it' girls with all the designer clothes/hair and nails done/new cars etc, because they try their hardest not to give anything away...i think they see it as a weakness if they show that they fancy you (society for you and what the media has told them), that you should chase them and they should accept you. But...HAHAHAHAHAHAHA why chase them when its easier to just get with a nice mannered friendly working class girl...in the end i have found out that the nicest girls and ones i am most likely to have a relationship with are generally from working class backgrounds but well brought up, not necessarily university educated but who work quite hard, can look very fit and are friendly to be with, without all the hassle of trying to impress by spending (wasting) stupid money on fuk all.

For instance: I can spend a good 30 mins tryin to wear down the shields and barriers of a 'princess' type girl, then get her number. So then we arrange a date later in the week. I pick her up (shes 30 mins late) and we drive 15 miles into west end london. I park (10 quid parking for the night). We go get something to eat (i pay 30 quid for this) then go to mo*vida, costs me 20 quid entrance fee (she agrees to pay her own way in, how kind) I buy her a few drinks (at 10 quid each!!!) and im there drinking diet coke myself (at 6 quid for a diet coke), we leave after 2 hours (my choice because i want at least to connect or try to connect with her) so we go for a nice romantic walk besides the river thames at night and around the nice cobble streets of convernt garden (this is probably the nicest part of the date, its the best way to get to know her and in a nice romantic setting) so we are talking (or, im trying to talk) but she isnt opening up and there are things shes doing that are annoying me aswell, basically shes pretty fukin boring tbh. Then i just think 'fuk it, ;ets just get a kiss in here' and we share a snog (finally!!!) just besides the river thames, which is very nice...but leaves me thinking what the hell is the point because i cant afford to keep going on dates like this that cost me 150 quid for one night. 150 quid to get to have a nice kiss with some little princess??? Wtf??? At this point i realise i cant be asked so i want to go home and i take her home and we have a nice chat in the car and another nice kiss...then when i get home i txt her that i had a nice time and fancy her and wanna meet again (ok im lying here, this isnt what i really think, but its what i write in the txt to see if i can get any further with her, but next time we go to a LOCAL PLACE like cinema AND A LOCAL BAR.

On the other hand, an equally attractive girl but this time not from a wealthy family, but with good morals...we go out to a few local bars, we go to the cinema, we end up in a club, i drop her home and get invited inside, we chat, we share nice kisses and cuddles, I DECIDE not to take it further cos i dont wanna ruin a nice relationship by immeadiately trying to get her in bed (not my style) but we just chill, holding each other on the sofa for a while and then i go back home (then eat lol) then go to bed. All in all i spend around 40 quid and have a really nice time, enjoy my company, feel relaxed and share romance.

The second example is a nice date, a worthwhile date.

So for me. i have learned that id say 75% of all girls like buff guys (in person anyway), but its really not worth my time trying to set up a date with a 'princess' type girl, i have a much nicer time with a good looking girl from an average background rather than trying to impress the rich snobs and get into that circle of people...it just isnt me, feels awkward and i dont enjoy it.

So most of these magazine models or their friends etc that guys fantasize about, who frequent the top london clubs regularly, i just ignore them when i see them, completely ignore them...there are just as nice girls going out locally (always maybe 3-4 real stunners on a sat night locally, out of them maybe 2 are single and then maybe one gives you her number)...but that 1 really nice looking girl from a normal background is worth 10 times what the stupid glamour 'princesses' are worth because you can actually share a nice time with her without any stupid games or pretenciousness.

Nowdays, i dont even bother trying to chat up some girls because i know how theyll act even if i do get the chance of taking them out (its not their fault, they are just a product of what the media has told them to be like, genuinely deep down they can be very nice girls).

Just my 2p.


----------



## Britbb

> Well, what if she made prejudiced opinions on everyone we saw immediately based on how they look - but we were using their looks as an indicator of what their personality was like and no more.


Gridlocked...you have just hit the nail on the head with regards to women.

A lot of women (and this is particularly true with the 'princess' types) will instantly judge a bodybuilder (when i say this i dont mean coleman size), i mean from say all the way from a big muscle n fitness model size, to say newly turned pro bodybuilder size (say someone quite big like evan centopani)...so from around 200 lbs ripped to 240 lbs ripped (at say 5ft 10, so obviously allowing extra or less weight for height differences). At this stage its not so freaky...anything that goes beyond say evan centopani then starts getting freaky. But a girl will judge these guys immensely before she talks to them.

Ive once had a girl come upto me for no reason at all, i was minding my own business in a bar with a friend and she told me to stop trying to be someone im not, that im an arrogant t*sser (i hadnt even looked at this girl in a the bar when she came up out of the blue and said this)...then the bitch followed me into a club and i had an argument with her, ended up making her cry because i said 'listen, i dont want an apology, i dont want a drink from you (she offered to buy me a drink), i just want you to go away and completely ignore me, never ever talk to me again and i will ignore you.

About a month later she came with her friends to the front door of my bar, they wanted to come in so i stopped her on the door and asked if she rememberd me. She apologised. She said the reason she said that to me in the bar was because she thought i would be like some women are, ie...woman who takes good care of her body and appearance tend to be totally up their own ****s (this is what she said lol) so she presumed that i was aswell because i was 'all pumped up' (her words again).

I think that a lot of girls just think that bodybuilders are arrogant, they have a preconception of this...the more judgemental (snobby) a girl is then the more of a preconception of this she will have...they dont realise bodybuilding is a sport and a hobby...who can blame them though seeing as this is what the media tell them everyday.


----------



## Britbb

An example of the type of guy i mean:

Sagi kalev, ex bodybuilder and top fitness/muscle model, I think hes around 195 bs at 5ft 8, he was bigger when he competed:


----------



## Captain Hero

Gents, awesome posting I have to say  Reps away

Britbb I have to say I do enjoy reading your posts mate, very good reading.

Grid, I dont need to say anything


----------



## hackskii

Wow, he is an inch taller than me and 20 pounds lighter than me.

He looks much heavier than that.

He looks great, fantastic symetry.


----------



## leveret

Great posts Britbb and that guy looks great!


----------



## Britbb

Heres another of sagi, this was when he was competing i think, you can see he had a very nicely shaped physique...would have done well on the british stage (dont think he would have won though).

Had a v nice shape:


----------



## brasco

i have had more attention as i have got bigger, women coming up squeezing my arms and that, like britt bb says you can use it as a talking point!

the ones that make me laugh are girls that i had known a few years earlier they see me and say how big and strong im lookin then go on and tell me about how weedy there fellas are lol!


----------



## Five-O

brittbb - some great posts mate


----------



## colt24

IMO i think most girls, when they picture the ideal male body type is the stereotypical calvin klein model shape ;o

I doubt many ladies want Ronnie Colman

could be wrong


----------



## GSleigh

Well i voted and my missus says toned to high haven but gotta have a good weight. Not to skinny.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538

My mrs hates the way all the pro BB's look like coleman, cutler, badell etc but yet she undertands thats the physique i want and thats what i want to de eventually is compete so she is supportive but she likes the type of guy on muscle and fitness or menshealth and occasionally the one on m&f mag!


----------



## MrBigorexia

I voted small lean, as I think that's what most women prefer. My current is one of the rare exceptions: has never dated anyone who wasn't a larger bodybuilder, and would be very upset if I stopped juicing for too long and lost any size. She likes the contest condition most, especially when more veins start showing etc


----------



## Five-O

MrBigorexia said:


> I voted small lean, as I think that's what most women prefer. My current is one of the rare exceptions: has never dated anyone who wasn't a larger bodybuilder, *and would be very upset if I stopped juicing for too long and lost any size*. She likes the contest condition most, especially when more veins start showing etc.


lol....good luck with her then mate  ....fvck me, you'll be juicing til your drawing your pension then if its for real and you stay together....lmao


----------



## MrBigorexia

Lol.. yeah, she's a bit unrealistic... but I think most guys are when it comes to women's looks too tbh.


----------



## adzk469

I was having this debate with a couple of girls at my work last night and they tried to defend their corner by saying looks do not matter it is the personality. But how can you spot a personality across the room in a nightclub or is it the one who catches your eye? Out of the skinny dude and the built one 9 times out of 10 I know who they would prefer.

Although not massive at 6ft 3 and nearly 16 stone I do get a lot more attention than when I was just under 14 stone and do find as Brit said it is the older women  . Anyway Brit has said most of what I would have said so I wont repeat!!


----------



## ARNIE

women are liars! good body big cock and lots 'o' money attract the dirty sluts.


----------



## Five-O

ARNIE said:


> women are liars! good body big cock and lots 'o' money attract the dirty sluts.


lol....I believe that to be true, and that is why I don't get any  ...pmsl


----------



## shauno

adzk469 said:


> I was having this debate with a couple of girls at my work last night and they tried to defend their corner by saying looks do not matter it is the personality. *But how can you spot a personality across the room in a nightclub or is it the one who catches your eye?* Out of the skinny dude and the built one 9 times out of 10 I know who they would prefer.
> 
> Although not massive at 6ft 3 and nearly 16 stone I do get a lot more attention than when I was just under 14 stone and do find as Brit said it is the older women  . Anyway Brit has said most of what I would have said so I wont repeat!!


Its the personalities that will go over and chirps to them


----------



## Nytol

ARNIE said:


> women are liars! good body big cock and lots 'o' money attract the dirty sluts.


Sweet! The line forms to the left,


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

The more weight I loose, the bigger im looking the more attention I am getting. Kinda cool  Although im not single any more :gun:


----------



## Squill

M&F types out of those selections for alot of women, though I notice the trend these days is for very skinny men! mg:


----------



## MrBigorexia

Squill said:


> M&F types out of those selections for alot of women, though I notice the trend these days is for very skinny men! mg:


Yeah, and those horrible drainpipes to really show off those twiglet legs! Lol. I can't imagine how a woman would find that attractive. A man like that wouldn't be able to protect her or her children from a domestic cat let alone a bigger predator or other male (in an evolutionary sense).

I would have thought the ideal type for a woman should be a big bber type and/or man with good fight potential and strength, who also happens to be sensitive to her needs and intelligent.


----------



## genan

fight potential? you serious?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

genan said:


> fight potential? you serious?


Its a primative thing I think, I read about it once. A bit strong man who can get the food - go out and bang out a t rex or some ****.


----------



## warren

depends on the girl, my gf thinks it looks weird whan a bloke is bb size and always tells me not to get too big even tho im only 165lbs at 5'11'' but then i know a few bb who's gf think they look awesome. but id say in general a wman would love the menshealth model looking guy.

but its like me saying what do men like more skinny women? fat? curvey?

i personally love my lass with shape smallish stomach but nice ass n boobs lol in the end to if they judge solely off the looks then they arnt woth te effort lol


----------



## genan

YetiMan said:


> Its a primative thing I think, I read about it once. A bit strong man who can get the food - go out and bang out a t rex or some ****.


I`m not a big strong man (just a very sexy one) but I can get the food - with the help of a magic device called wallet. Which is exactly what women are most interested in. Just like Arnie said lol


----------



## MrBigorexia

genan said:


> I`m not a big strong man (just a very sexy one) but I can get the food - with the help of a magic device called wallet. Which is exactly what women are most interested in. Just like Arnie said lol


I agree that money has to a degree taken the place of physical prowess when it comes to being a provider (though not really protection). But money is a fairly recent innovation (evolutionarily), so I would have thought that basic primal physical qualities like size/strength should still be important to a woman.


----------



## adzk469

YetiMan said:


> The more weight I loose, the bigger im looking the more attention I am getting. Kinda cool  Although im not single any more :gun:


...so what is stopping you now then 

Anyway back to the topic..anyone who is in this just to attract women is in it for all the wrong reasons imo.


----------



## Five-O

adzk469 said:


> ...so what is stopping you now then
> 
> Anyway back to the topic..anyone who is in this just to attract women is in it for all the wrong reasons imo.


Well I don't know about you but I do it in the hope of looking better so I feel its a double edged sword tbh, The fact is, unless your a powerlifter or something, many DO start out going to the gym to ultimately pull more fanny....why do we want to look better? Its to make ourselves look better and be percieved better.

What many end up doing is end up taking it seriosuly then the goals and reasons for training change, but id bet a lot of these young 16-18 yr olds trian solely to go oput pulling on a friday or saturday nit. JMO.


----------



## beequeth

Five-O said:


> Well I don't know about you but I do it in the hope of looking better so I feel its a double edged sword tbh, The fact is, unless your a powerlifter or something, many DO start out going to the gym to ultimately pull more fanny....why do we want to look better? Its to make ourselves look better and be percieved better.
> 
> What many end up doing is end up taking it seriosuly then the goals and reasons for training change, *but id bet a lot of these young 16-18 yr olds trian solely to go oput pulling on a friday or saturday nit.* JMO.


Its VERY true in my Gym.

They arrive in herds and the only excersie they do is bicep curls :crazy:


----------



## adzk469

Five-O said:


> Well I don't know about you but I do it in the hope of looking better so I feel its a double edged sword tbh, The fact is, unless your a powerlifter or something, many DO start out going to the gym to ultimately pull more fanny....why do we want to look better? Its to make ourselves look better and be percieved better.
> 
> What many end up doing is end up taking it seriosuly then the goals and reasons for training change, but id bet a lot of these young 16-18 yr olds trian solely to go oput pulling on a friday or saturday nit. JMO.


True yes most do start purely to look better and that is one of the reasons I started! The thought of pulling a shallow girl at the weekend would not make me want to reach a 200kg dead anymore though!

Bee I have the benching boys in my gym lol. I was doing bent over rows and over heard them saying what girl likes a big back? :crazy: bell ends


----------



## roguetrainer00

Big, but not huge muscles I'd guess help with most women But the main things are the chat plus being a MAN. If you've got those, even if you're ugly you're gonna get some.


----------



## the_illuminati

havin abit of muscle deffinately helps, walkin through town other day in a tight t-shirt i got a few compliments of sum lasses  gives ya more confidence too which cant be a bad thing


----------



## Big_Dan

another question that could have been added to the pole could have ben , brains or brawn ?


----------



## bow chika wow

Big_Dan said:


> another question that could have been added to the pole could have ben , brains or brawn ?


think you should add 'sense of humour' to that


----------



## shauno

i think at say 5'11' 14-15 stone cut to bits is going to pull you mainstream females.

but tbh if you have spending money, a nice car, a nice house and are willing to do abit of running around you can get a burd.

i cant be bothered though in all honesty with most burds round my way there all little asbo gob sh1tes


----------



## shauno

adzk469 said:


> True yes most do start purely to look better and that is one of the reasons I started! The thought of pulling a shallow girl at the weekend would not make me want to reach a 200kg dead anymore though!
> 
> Bee I have the benching boys in my gym lol. *I was doing bent over rows and over heard them saying what girl likes a big back?* :crazy: bell ends


girls love a big defined back mate, ignore them


----------



## kas1436114505

WOMEN ONLY WANT MONEY! NOT MUSCLEs LOL


----------



## dooby

I have already been told " I'll tell you when to stop! " who does she think she is??? She hates muscle..arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr didum's lol

anybody would think she was the boss...... oh yeah she is.!:lalala:


----------



## beequeth

kas said:


> WOMEN ONLY WANT MONEY! NOT MUSCLEs LOL


Very true, only without the "LOL"


----------



## tony1401

MOST WOMEN DONT CARE ABOUT MUSCLE..

LOOK AT RUSSELL BRAND...THEY THINK HES A SEX GOD

AND THAT TURD OFF EASTENDERS WASS HIS NAME ... SEAN...SHOULDERS LIKE A WOMAN...BUT THEY LUV HIS SCRUFFY GINGER FACE......


----------



## more muscle

tony1401 said:


> MOST WOMEN DONT CARE ABOUT MUSCLE..
> 
> LOOK AT RUSSELL BRAND...THEY THINK HES A SEX GOD
> 
> AND THAT TURD OFF EASTENDERS WASS HIS NAME ... SEAN...SHOULDERS LIKE A WOMAN...BUT THEY LUV HIS SCRUFFY GINGER FACE......


With guys like that women are attracted by the fame. They think it will help them become famous. They can become a part of the glitzy socialite scene. And the money of course.

From my experience girls are attracted to muscles.

Apparently on a purely darwinian side of things big muscles show a male with high testosterone and testosterone supresses the immune system. So if a male is strong and healthy even with high testosterone he's a prime candidate for fathering strong healthy offspring.

On my own thoughts I have to admit the typical male physique untrained is a pretty poor sight. Big muscles and a trained toned physique looks so much better. Take greek and roman sculptures. They are always of muscular blokes. Not skinny guys


----------



## tony1401

more muscle said:


> With guys like that women are attracted by the fame. They think it will help them become famous. They can become a part of the glitzy socialite scene. And the money of course.
> 
> From my experience girls are attracted to muscles.
> 
> Apparently on a purely darwinian side of things big muscles show a male with high testosterone and testosterone supresses the immune system. So if a male is strong and healthy even with high testosterone he's a prime candidate for fathering strong healthy offspring.
> 
> On my own thoughts I have to admit the typical male physique untrained is a pretty poor sight. Big muscles and a trained toned physique looks so much better. Take greek and roman sculptures. They are always of muscular blokes. Not skinny guys  [/quot
> 
> YEAH , GOOD POINTS , I AGREE WIV YOU ....:beer1:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

tony1401 said:


> YEAH , GOOD POINTS , I AGREE WIV YOU ....:beer1:


Shift button or caps lock button broke mate?lol


----------



## warren

i think it depends on the woman and her scene, most girls i know are all into pretty boys with tight jeans and same size as them lol

my lass is easy going, i ask her what is too big and she says she doesnt want me to get ripped as she likes soft and cuddly lol i explain it muscle wont feel like brick relaxed lol.

ses the best tho lol she seen a guy on the net who was around 200lbs at my height and said he was starting to look big ( ithink tat was the hint) but i have hit 185 with 20%bf before so dont tink she ****d.


----------



## tony1401

YetiMan said:


> Shift button or caps lock button broke mate?lol


oh yeah, lol , sorry, i wasnt shouting mate


----------



## Trinity

more muscle said:


> On my own thoughts I have to admit the typical male physique untrained is a pretty poor sight. Big muscles and a trained toned physique looks so much better. Take greek and roman sculptures. They are always of muscular blokes. Not skinny guys


well said & my sentiments to


----------



## Ironhorse

Being huge your likely to get about 30% of women really into that, thats what ive always found.

good thing is 30% is plenty.


----------



## Robbyg

lol great reply


----------



## _Eight_

Aye, I read that men on average over estimate by about a third how much muscle women like.

Still though - we wanna get huge for more than just getting laid!

I think...


----------



## stoggs27

I guess its every womans preferance to like what they want in a man some like the rough look some the chav look some big and musscle look. most men want a stunning top heavey woman but most dont acheive this big musscles or not think it goes same for the woman too IMO


----------



## Artemis

having muscle makes me..i do okay without it, but when im not in shape i really notice the looks get less and less.


----------



## taylzo

It may be risky getting involved here.... IMO girls don't like weedy blokes. Men should not be skinny! Russell Brand - get a haircut, a good feed and a new pair of well fitting jeans! But that doesn't mean they only like huge BB muscles, just a decent build and a bit of fitness is generally grand. Rugby playing sort of size (not some tubby prop whose ass doesnt fit in his shorts, or a scrum half with short man syndrome), but nice and chunky, a bit of definition, a decent level of fitness and a bit of commitment to training & a team. Although the sort of dedication to BB is quite impressive! I think big muscles can be stereotyped - the orange pumped bloke strutting round a club always looks like he'll never love anyone as much as himself, and may well be compensating for something lol. He's the one that gives the rest of you a bad name!!


----------



## fozyspilgrims

taylzo said:


> It may be risky getting involved here.... IMO girls don't like weedy blokes. Men should not be skinny! Russell Brand - get a haircut, a good feed and a new pair of well fitting jeans! But that doesn't mean they only like huge BB muscles, just a decent build and a bit of fitness is generally grand. Rugby playing sort of size (not some tubby prop whose ass doesnt fit in his shorts, or a scrum half with short man syndrome), but nice and chunky, a bit of definition, a decent level of fitness and a bit of commitment to training & a team. Although the sort of dedication to BB is quite impressive! I think big muscles can be stereotyped - the orange pumped bloke strutting round a club always looks like he'll never love anyone as much as himself, and may well be compensating for something lol. He's the one that gives the rest of you a bad name!!


Good post as always taylzo


----------



## Artemis

*taylzo, i agree when i dont train i dont feel as confident and i think that affects how im percieved as well. its all ab out how u carry urself and yer muscle helps. xx*

*
*


----------



## taylzo

Cheers lads.

Artemis - kisses n everything on there, you big softie!


----------



## Artemis

softie? maybe, but dont tell the missus, she thinks im the brooding manly type. If people get wind im all sensitive and ****, i may have to do things like the washing up or buy flowers.

Im joking, i do buy flowers!


----------



## warren

thought id add this as i found it amusing and shows a veiw of a few women that i know. around ten of them ad left message veiws on facebook on a guys pic, saying they love big muscles, and this guy has thm so i remembered this thread and thought '' wel i thoght they loike the more atletic look rather than big muscles, so i clicked on the pic . expecting to see a guy in decent shape who has ate lol but what i found was a skinny guy with a reasonable low bf, in ok shape but by no strech of the imagionation big lol. id post the pic but id feel a wee bit **** lol


----------



## Damo j

My wife hates it. Thats why im bulking up lol


----------



## Guest

Ok well i have lately had girls screaming at me and running up tell me i am gorgeous and its due to dieting and the face looking leaner so i recon yeah they deffo do but you have to have a lean not marshmellow face


----------



## Five-O

Con said:


> Ok well i have lately had girls screaming at me and running up tell me i am gorgeous and its due to dieting and the face looking leaner so i recon yeah they deffo do but you have to have a lean not marshmellow face


b0llocks...women love my moon face...lol...I actually feel better with some "weight" on my face, so to speak, I also look healthier, one thing that got me back into training after an absense was when I saw a pic of myself on holiday with no top on, I looked like Mr fukin muscle, somethign had to be done.


----------



## leveret

I get alot more attention now i've put some decent size on. I think its partly the fact i look abit bigger / leaner but also the increased confidence i have which women are attracted to.


----------



## Beklet

I've gone for the skinny tall blokes and never again! Makes you feel like a proper heifer when his thighs are thinner than yours (and your arms lol!)

Definitely prefer some muscles there - not too fussed about him being less lean (I'm hardly svelte, after all  ), just as long as he's stronger than me!!

Current bloke is strong and muscular, but still a bit 'cuddly'


----------



## Geo

Some girls like it, some dont??

But since i started bodybuilding i do get alot more girls coming upto me, saves me the hassle of making the first move, ha ha.

But as always, the girls who you do want to come upto you are always seeing some Prat of a guy. Who treat them like crap, but still come back for more.

Geo


----------



## chronic-2001

I think a good body is useful on a night out,

doesnt mean a lass will ike you tho if you got a bad personality or act like your massive,

personally find i get more women if i wear a jumper or baggy t-shirt than a muscle top,

deffinately mens health look most attractive, biggers impressive but intimidating!


----------



## danbon

Take up rugby.

Iv never had trouble with woman. To my understanding woman like a bigger than average guy who is powerful looking. well put together big and reasonably cut.


----------



## geeby112

I know they prefer athletic look, when i was skinny i wasnt even looked at but i changed my hair style the messy look and started getting alot more attention and now with a good build and abs i get hassled especially if im abroad on hol with the lads

it also depends on what you wearing, i haaaaaaaaaaate the type who wher extra small t shirts, it dont look right?

In summer i wear loose vests that still shows you work out, oh dont get me wrong you gots have a decent looking face also as i see alot of big ugly bast$$ds i see trying to pull girls or mythering them. You have to have the whole package looks, body, humour etc etc


----------



## am1ev1l

In clubs at 18 I would get no women at all trying to talk to me. Now at 27 and over 80lbs of muscle heavier I can't go out without at least 2 or 3 girls asking to feel my arms or chest. So yes it does attract women as long as you're lean, not absolutely huge and look like you don't love yourself. Its not the be all and end all but for me it has help greatly with my confidence.


----------



## am1ev1l

danbon said:


> Take up rugby.
> 
> Iv never had trouble with woman. To my understanding woman like a bigger than average guy who is powerful looking. well put together big and reasonably cut.


weights will do this better than rugby!


----------



## shauno

being in good shape is another form of 'currency' isnt it


----------



## carly

DB said:


> mmmm yes and no... many think we are vain and love ourselves.. if u are a normal bloke then in my opinion it helps!
> 
> girls will be like errr its horrible but deep down they like it.. especially when u cuddle them etc


esp when u cuddle them hey haha!! that made me chuckle!! well my opinion yes some do BUT needs also to have a personality to go with it:thumb: alot of my friends prefer the atheletic look rather than bodybuilder everyones different you cannot really generalise on this subject


----------



## Girl4

My personal opinion is that a lot of women like men to be just right.....think most women would agree that David Beckham is perfect as he isn't small but neither is he too big.

Personally I like rugby players...not necessarily muscly but just 'big built'....so you feel safe with him 

But either way it doesn't matter if they are big or small...if they have a face like a bulldog chewing a wasp, they gotta go


----------



## carly

Girl4 said:


> My personal opinion is that a lot of women like men to be just right.....think most women would agree that David Beckham is perfect as he isn't small but neither is he too big.
> 
> Personally I like rugby players...not necessarily muscly but just 'big built'....so you feel safe with him
> 
> But either way it doesn't matter if they are big or small...if they have a face like a bulldog chewing a wasp, they gotta go


well i must just be weird coz i think david beckham isnt attractive at all and has a terrible body!!

haha love the last bit!!

i want a man to be a man cannot be with someone who has smaller arms than me lol!!!


----------



## midi

no


----------



## Guest

Give me a big man anyday....looking at a bodybuilder is like a looking at a work of art, one hell of a turn on for me :devil2:

Lin


----------



## gym rat

lin marry me


----------



## carly

Lin said:


> Give me a big man anyday....looking at a bodybuilder is like a looking at a work of art, one hell of a turn on for me :devil2:
> 
> Lin


A women after my own heart!! :thumb:


----------



## Guest

carly said:


> A women after my own heart!! :thumb:


Do you know the strangest thing though......I become very shy when near let alone speak to a BB :whistling: and have never been out with a huge guy, must be a closet testosterone sniffer :lol: :lol: :thumb:

I was in my element at the comp yesterday......like a kiddie in a sweet shop :bounce:

Lin


----------



## Welshy_Pete

Bigger than average and also lean i.e. the guys on the cover of M&F magazine :thumb:


----------



## Britbb

Girl4 said:


> My personal opinion is that a lot of women like men to be just right.....think most women would agree that* David Beckham is perfect as he isn't small but neither is he too big.*
> 
> Personally I like rugby players...not necessarily muscly but just 'big built'....so you feel safe with him
> 
> But either way it doesn't matter if they are big or small...if they have a face like a bulldog chewing a wasp, they gotta go


The bit in bold...what is this crap ive just read?

He is tiny.

Heres how it goes:

Tiny = beckham

Not small and not big = johny wilkinson/josh lewsey

Big and ripped = sagi kalev/stan mcquay

Massive and shredded = jay cutler/dennis wolf

This isnt muscletalk, this is ukmuscle! Its a place for bodybuilders (big and small or whatever level, still...bodybuilders). I WANT TO BE MASSIVE AND SHREDDED therefore when i am massive and shredded, if the women in the uk have problems with that...I wanna move to the usa anyway where the women over there love big buff guys...ive spoken to us girls and they think that bekham isnt manly enough and hes too small, kind of sums up our culture when it comes to the body beautiful! In the uk you get football players advertising nutrition yet in america its ifbb pro bodybuilders and top muscle models who are advertising nutrition...the uk is lightyears behind and its all to do with how stupid magazines like 'ok magazine', 'heat magazine' or 'womens own' garbage etc etc portray men.

It goes exactly back to what my original post i wrote in this thread was in the first place.


----------



## ba baracuss

Britbb said:


> The bit in bold...what is this crap ive just read?
> 
> He is tiny.
> 
> Heres how it goes:
> 
> Tiny = beckham
> 
> Not small and not big = johny wilkinson/josh lewsey
> 
> Big and ripped = sagi kalev/stan mcquay
> 
> Massive and shredded = jay cutler/dennis wolf
> 
> This isnt muscletalk, this is ukmuscle! Its a place for bodybuilders (big and small or whatever level, still...bodybuilders). I WANT TO BE MASSIVE AND SHREDDED therefore when i am massive and shredded, if the women in the uk have problems with that...I wanna move to the usa anyway where the women over there love big buff guys...ive spoken to us girls and they think that bekham isnt manly enough and hes too small, kind of sums up our culture when it comes to the body beautiful! In the uk you get football players advertising nutrition yet in america its ifbb pro bodybuilders and top muscle models who are advertising nutrition...the uk is lightyears behind and its all to do with how stupid magazines like 'ok magazine', 'heat magazine' or 'womens own' garbage etc etc portray men.
> 
> It goes exactly back to what my original post i wrote in this thread was in the first place.


Beckham and footballers in general are most British women's ideal man; athletic and rich.

Being lean gives an impression of being bigger than you are too of course like the m&f models.


----------



## Britbb

ba baracuss said:


> Beckham and footballers in general are most British women's ideal man; athletic and rich.
> 
> Being lean gives an impression of being bigger than you are too of course like the m&f models.


Exactly... heat magazine, ok magazine etc etc.

Some m and f models are/have been great bodybuilders, hence why i wrote sagi kalev and stan mcquay...both have had fantastic physiques in their prime! Sagi was the face of m and f for years. Or check out bob paris. People are entitled to their own opinion, i respect that, but compare bekham to sagi kalev and bob paris...the latter two have the total package.

BUT... not celebrities in the stupid mainstream uk media (as it happens bob and sagi are pretty famous in the usa though).


----------



## carly

Britbb said:


> The bit in bold...what is this crap ive just read?
> 
> He is tiny.
> 
> Heres how it goes:
> 
> Tiny = beckham
> 
> Not small and not big = johny wilkinson/josh lewsey
> 
> Big and ripped = sagi kalev/stan mcquay
> 
> Massive and shredded = jay cutler/dennis wolf
> 
> This isnt muscletalk, this is ukmuscle! Its a place for bodybuilders (big and small or whatever level, still...bodybuilders). I WANT TO BE MASSIVE AND SHREDDED therefore when i am massive and shredded, if the women in the uk have problems with that...I wanna move to the usa anyway where the women over there love big buff guys...ive spoken to us girls and they think that bekham isnt manly enough and hes too small, kind of sums up our culture when it comes to the body beautiful! In the uk you get football players advertising nutrition yet in america its ifbb pro bodybuilders and top muscle models who are advertising nutrition...the uk is lightyears behind and its all to do with how stupid magazines like 'ok magazine', 'heat magazine' or 'womens own' garbage etc etc portray men.
> 
> It goes exactly back to what my original post i wrote in this thread was in the first place.


agreed!!!! and its actly harder for fitness women in this country!! :thumbdown: :nono: :no:

BIGGER the better haha!! x (men I mean lol!!)


----------



## Guest

ba baracuss said:


> Beckham and footballers in general are most British women's ideal man; athletic and rich.


It's each to their own, most women I know can't stand no mans bodies, and money doesn't come into for most level headed women.

Look at this pic :lol: :lol: what a joke, thats no man, it's a pretty boy :laugh:


----------



## carly

HAHAHAHA now how can any1 find that attractive hahahaha!! :ban:men in skinny jeans LOL:lol:


----------



## Guest

carly said:


> HAHAHAHA now how can any1 find that attractive hahahaha!! :ban:men in skinny jeans LOL:lol:


Carly why would you NOT wanna cuddle up to this in bed :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb: Give me just *1* reason


----------



## carly

Lin said:


> Carly why would you NOT wanna cuddle up to this in bed :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb: Give me just *1* reason


HAHHAHAHA!! I really dont see what women like about him, I dont even think he's attractive in the slightest!!


----------



## SOUTH

women are strange bro, they can like some strange ****. In the long haul they go on personality. But for a one nighter id say the most u look like christian ronaldo the better! I dont think the majority of women care about muscle mass as they do your face!


----------



## warren

i think if you ask 100 women wat type of body do you like for your man you would probly get a different awnser by each one. all my gf mates think athletic is best i have a few who arnt bothered about how ripped or cut some one is but must be big. im not that fussed wat other women think lol my gf preferes me at fighting condition,

so around 12%bf at 170lbs and 5'10


----------



## Guest

I think it's the way you are from your teenage years.

I idolised Arnie from being 14yrs old, I had pictures all over my bedroom. When I was 15 my mum n me did something like a 4 -5 mile round trip, walking, to pick up a set of dumbells for me. It was a long walk home, they were bloody heavy :laugh:

I still have them now, but I can remember being stood in this back street gym in Ashton with all these giants, waiting for my dumbells, and I was smitten, and that's the way it's stayed.

Mum used to pick up books about weight lifting from the carboot and library, they were more than happy me doing that than being stood on street corners glue sniffin :cool2:

Lin


----------



## Girl4

SOUTH said:


> women are strange bro, they can like some strange ****. In the long haul they go on personality. But for a one nighter id say the most u look like christian ronaldo the better! I dont think the majority of women care about muscle mass as they do your face!


I agree with that.....the thing with Becks is the whole package...maybe he isn't as big as some guys but he is incredibly beautiful in his face and his eyes are hypnotic to look at!...also his tats are really interesting. The guy out of Prison Break had the same effect...maybe they aren't the biggest guys in the world but they have something a lot of guys don't have...don't know what exactly it is but when you look at them your heart skips a beat.


----------



## LaurenMarie___x

In all honesty more muscle does attract me ! But thats just my 'taste', different women have different taste !


----------



## Captain Hero

carly said:


> BIGGER the better haha!! x (men I mean lol!!)


 :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

:tongue:


----------



## Captain Hero

SOUTH said:


> women are strange bro, they can like some strange ****. In the long haul they go on personality. But for a one nighter id say the most u look like *christian ronaldo* the better! I dont think the majority of women care about muscle mass as they do your face!


Christiano Ronaldo is a Wiener....


----------



## tony1401

Lin said:


> Carly why would you NOT wanna cuddle up to this in bed :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb: Give me just *1* reason





Lin said:


> It's each to their own, most women I know can't stand no mans bodies, and money doesn't come into for most level headed women.
> 
> Look at this pic :lol: :lol: what a joke, thats no man, it's a pretty boy :laugh:


i was often told i look like beckham, :confused1: people used to stare at me ,until he grew his hair, cant stand him personally,and hes got peg arms..


----------



## LaurenMarie___x

I'd prefer a rugby player all day :laugh:


----------



## tony1401

LaurenMarie___x said:


> I'd prefer a rugby player all day :laugh:


so would graham norton


----------



## LaurenMarie___x

Haha


----------



## crazy_daisy

For me, it's the bigger and darker the better. David Beckham will neeeeeeeever do it for me (sorry Lin) He's just too 'girly'. A man's gotta look manly. :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest

crazy_daisy said:


> For me, it's the bigger and darker the better. David Beckham will neeeeeeeever do it for me *(sorry Lin)* He's just too 'girly'. A man's gotta look manly. :001_tt2:


You got me mixed up with Girl 4, I wouldn't touch becks with yours let alone mine :laugh::laugh:

He looks like an horrice bandit to me :lol:

Lin x


----------



## crazy_daisy

Sorry Lin! :laugh:


----------



## warren

listen too you girls '' i wouldnt beckham'' hahaha lol i bet you would just for the sake of saying yeah beckham rode me like a blackpool pony, and then cash in to some mag for 200grand lol hell id be tempted hahaha


----------



## shauno

girls love muscle.

its in there head.

muscles = masculinity = provider

natural instincts, just like how man tends to go for the pretty faces, big boobs, child bearing hips etc etc

i personally dont like big boobs, just not my thing but look at page 3, daily sport and theres big t1ts everywhere


----------



## Tinytom

LOL all the girls that say they dont like muscle are normally the ones baying for cock at the front of a stripper night like an ethiopian at an all you can eat chinese restaurant.

Dont deny it lol


----------



## Guest

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## richardrahl

Tinytom said:


> LOL all the girls that say they dont like muscle are normally the ones baying for cock at the front of a stripper night like an ethiopian at an all you can eat chinese restaurant.
> 
> Dont deny it lol


PMSL. This is what I was saying to my mate while we were reading this thread.

One of my best mate's sisters had a right go at me once, in front of everybody, saying "you don't fcuking impress me, with all your muscle". I simply told her that I was in no way trying to, and that I trained for my benefit, not anybody elses.

A group of us went out the following night and when she got drunk she was all over me like a rash, telling me how sexy I was etc! Haha. I couldn't stop laughing at the change in her.

It's amazing what a pack of wine gums can do!! :laugh:


----------



## The Rave

Since starting this thread almost 1 year ago, I have come to the conclusion that muscles can help if your toned like the M&F models (as the poll results confirm)! But only when all other factors remain equal!

TBH Im not in the best shape at the moment (compared with last year pushing 4 times per week and cardio 1 time per week) and have an increased body fat from this time last year but I was struggling to attract women then and now I have too many to deal with and by that I am not saying Im a player now because I have never cheated but only overlapped dating!

I put my increased attractiveness down to confidence and the fact that women can 'smell' despiration and its a definite turn-off!!!!!

One other thing is that if your confident your more likely to make a woman laugh because you will have the confidence in the first place to tell the joke/ make a funny comment etc.

I would appreciate it very much if you guys could contribute to my other thread about my first injectable cycle:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/33340-first-injectable-cycle.html

Cheers


----------



## Nytol

Tinytom said:


> LOL all the girls that say they dont like muscle are normally the ones baying for cock at the front of a stripper night like an ethiopian at an all you can eat chinese restaurant.
> 
> Dont deny it lol


That is one of the funniest things I ever read, :lol:

And I totally agree,


----------



## richardrahl

The Rave said:


> I* was struggling to attract women then and now I have too many to deal with* and by that I am not saying Im a player now because I have never cheated but only overlapped dating!


That's got to be a pretty close second though...? :tongue:


----------



## steve_bbuk

Personality beats muscles but why not try for both.


----------



## Opera14

I think we should get some more female opinions on here!


----------



## Guest

Opera14 said:


> I think we should get some more female opinions on here!


Just come back from the NAC open in Middleton, the atmosphere was very calm until the big guys came on.............the women went beserk, screaming, whistling it was mental behind where I was sat, almost deafened me 

Lin x


----------



## dmcc

Opera14 said:


> I think we should get some more female opinions on here!


Well, I can't speak for the ladies, but muscles seem to do plenty for a lot of gay blokes...


----------



## wogihao

dmcc said:


> Well, I can't speak for the ladies, but muscles seem to do plenty for a lot of gay blokes...


see thats the thing if the question was "do big muscles attract men" it would probably be a resounding yes. (if your that way inclined ofcourse). I meen I can only speak for myself but 99% of the requests i get for webcams/pictures/meetings are from guys. So there must be somthing to it.


----------



## TaintedSoul

wogihao said:


> see thats the thing if the question was "do big muscles attract men" it would probably be a resounding yes. (if your that way inclined ofcourse). I meen I can only speak for myself but 99% of the requests i get for webcams/pictures/meetings are from guys. So there must be somthing to it.


SOOoooooo..... on a average week how much do you make from these guys?


----------



## hackskii

wogihao said:


> I can only speak for myself but 99% of the requests i get for webcams/pictures/meetings are from guys.


What can we say wogihao, you are a dude magnet........ :bounce: :thumbup1: :beer: :thumb:


----------



## chrismac

From youtube/MT Wogi?

Thats where I get some strange messages!


----------



## Dave123

IMO most girls don't like freaky big huge men, they are intimidated by mega huge ripped guys, i think they prefere the Muscle & Fitness type look, along with a nice 6 pack, fake tan, and nice barnett.. you know the guys that really act like women... lol

strange but women always openly chat/talk/befriend gay men?? I think its something to do with the fact that they do not want to Fcuk them..


----------



## Dawn

As long as a guy looks after himself and has a great personality to boot then that's fine by me. Physical appearance is the least important once I get to know someone but granted it can attract you in the first place, but a sweet smile works better for me than any physicality


----------



## wogihao

TaintedSoul said:


> SOOoooooo..... on a average week how much do you make from these guys?


lol i dont take them up on there offers.

but yea, its mostly from youtube. you get the odd weird PM from forums/facebook.


----------



## dmcc

wogihao said:


> you get the odd weird PM from forums/facebook.


I swear I didn't know it was you.  :laugh:


----------



## TaintedSoul

dmcc said:


> I swear I didn't know it was you.  :laugh:


LOL


----------



## evad

this may have been said but i find that having muscles attracts big women :confused1:


----------



## pecman

I would say yes but the wrong type of woman i have found it is most of the goby ones that want to come and grab ya and all the decent ones will just stand there and slag you off about how much you love your self when they are exactly the same,

I would say they def prefer M&F looks better, But in all the years i have been doing this i have had very little complaints.

Although the last time i went out some fat bird outside a pub smoking just shouted out eeeerrrr thats gross he has bigger tits than me,WTF?

If a bloke said that kind of thing to a woman you would get a slap in the face..

And yes you def get more compliments of blokes,When i go on holiday i feel like a celeb the locals go mad over it..

But you do need the whole package i feel,If you look like a pitbull i really dont think they will see past that.

And my wife loves it(not the attention i get)she says she feels safe with me and loves the respect i get of people with it.


----------



## Arlisees

Awesome stuff, hi guys I am really new to this forum and this was one of the first threads I stumbled across, the entire 27 pages have actually had me glued to my computer till the twilight hours. I must say in regards to physique it is most definitely the case that muscle is a factor when looking at the physical aspects of the male species that appeal to women.

As sophisticated as we may seem when looking at our advancements in culture and technology I still firmly believe that we still rely on very basic instincts. Women are all in all (unless they are homosexual) attracted to masculinity and arguably the most identifiable presence of this can be ascertained from ones muscle mass. Women (on a very basic level) desire a man who can protect and provide healthy offspring and a clear and visible example of a man most capable of doing this can be seen in those with a couple extra pounds of muscle.

Though of course this is often only ones initial attraction, there are other elements that are very important. In any relationship we yearn for our minds to be stimulated therefore ones personality also plays a part in interaction.

I have to say though I felt kinda ridiculous when people say "If you're in it for the ladies you should seriously think whether this is right for you", it was the reason I started hitting the gym in the first place LOL.


----------



## dudeson

Ya, my girlfriend hates that huge Ronnie Coleman look. She especailly hates how veiny they are. Not to sound gay or anything, but I can tell when a fellow dude is attractive, and most often I find that very lean, athletic looking guys, like in mens health, seem to attract the most girls. Often it seems the case that when guys are really muscular they almost look fat in regular close. So unless they are pretty cut like10%, or so, then they look kind of chubby because of the bulk. I would like to be more massive than most of those fitness models, I think it would be very empowering.

It seems like the bigger guys seek more respect and approval from men and empowerment, and the more fit and lean guys are seeking attention from women and to just be healthy.

I have always been the biggest and stronges out of my friends, and I had quite a few injuries over the years, and have still managed to pack on some good muscle, but have gotten much softer round the mid section. My best friend started to get pretty big and I felt this obligation to surpass him. Even though when I look around , I think slightly muscular lean guys look better, I have plenty of muscle, and all I would have to do is lose fat(which I am working on...keto...) and I would look like them, but I was so focused on getting stronger and bigger. Doesn't make much sense.


----------



## beequeth

Greekgoddess said:


> I think it depends on the person who is looking, some like big muscles on men and some prefer a more athletic build. Speaking as a woman I like a man to look fit, muscle size is irrelevant as long as he has quality muscle definition.
> 
> * Speaking as a female bodybuilder, I find that both men and women can find muscle attractive on a woman as well......*.


Very True :thumb:


----------



## nannyjojo

Speaking for all 'more mature' women (well me anyway) I think we like 'big' men as we feel protected and safe........not your huge great lumps that are on steroids as I have found them to be vain. My son is a body builder as I used to do the mum thing and over feed him, he was 21 stone of blubber but now he is around 15 stone and at 6'4" he looks lovely and gets load of girls after him - especially when he is at work on the door of clubs. Men should perfect the art of good conversation to keep a girl interested.....dont talk about yourself all night about how much you work out at the gym etc cos thats just a big YAWN. We also need to feel that you are interested in what WE have to say too, so learn to listen also. Try and have a smile on your face, tell us we look/smell nice (but dont go overboard). DONT DONT DONT look at other women when you are on a date and defo dont make a point of telling the lady you are with how much girls love you.........BIG turn off. Oh and always wear clean shoes and clean your teeth lol. :laugh:


----------



## dmcc

nannyjojo said:


> Oh and always wear clean shoes and clean your teeth lol. :laugh:


Yes Mum, and I have clean undies on too in case I get hit by a bus.


----------



## nannyjojo

lol what a good boy you are DMCC...............and I hope you are eating all your greens too! I always wanted another son so perhaps I will adopt you lol


----------



## hackskii

Nice advice nanny.

Are you listening lads?

Women like a man that can listen, they dont want you to fix their problems, they dont want comments from you, they want you to listen when they are venting.

So, just smile and pretend you are interested, this will take you a long way, you might even hit a home run.......lol


----------



## Five-O

nannyjojo said:


> Speaking for all 'more mature' women (well me anyway) I think we like 'big' men as we feel protected and safe........not your huge great lumps that are on steroids as I have found them to be vain. My son is a body builder as I used to do the mum thing and over feed him, he was 21 stone of blubber but now he is around 15 stone and at 6'4" he looks lovely and gets load of girls after him - especially when he is at work on the door of clubs. Men should perfect the art of good conversation to keep a girl interested.....dont talk about yourself all night about how much you work out at the gym etc cos thats just a big YAWN. We also need to feel that you are interested in what WE have to say too, so learn to listen also. Try and have a smile on your face, tell us we look/smell nice (but dont go overboard). DONT DONT DONT look at other women when you are on a date and defo dont make a point of telling the lady you are with how much girls love you.........BIG turn off. Oh and always wear clean shoes and clean your teeth lol. :laugh:


Men don't tend to talk about themselves all that much on a date IMO, because we normally have trouble getting a fukin word in....lol :tongue:


----------



## hackskii

Five-O said:


> Men don't tend to talk about themselves all that much on a date IMO, because we normally have trouble getting a fukin word in....lol :tongue:


lol


----------



## Beklet

Definitely liking the muscular look more as I get older.....maybe because skinny blokes remind me of teenagers then I feel old lol!!! :laugh:


----------



## Britbb

nannyjojo said:


> Speaking for all 'more mature' women (well me anyway) I think we like 'big' men as we feel protected and safe........*not your huge great lumps that are on steroids as I have found them to be vain.* My son is a body builder as I used to do the mum thing and over feed him, he was 21 stone of blubber but now he is around 15 stone and at 6'4" he looks lovely and gets load of girls after him - especially when he is at work on the door of clubs. Men should perfect the art of good conversation to keep a girl interested.....dont talk about yourself all night about how much you work out at the gym etc cos thats just a big YAWN. We also need to feel that you are interested in what WE have to say too, so learn to listen also. Try and have a smile on your face, tell us we look/smell nice (but dont go overboard). DONT DONT DONT look at other women when you are on a date and defo dont make a point of telling the lady you are with how much girls love you.........BIG turn off. Oh and always wear clean shoes and clean your teeth lol. :laugh:


...and with that passing comment (the bit in bold) youve singularly managed to stereotype the guys with the best physiques on the board, infact the guys with best physiques in the world (ifbb pros) and top muscle models etc etc.

We must all be 'vain' because we are 'lumps on steroids'...NEVER MIND the decades of determination, grueling workouts, extreme diets, massive amounts of scientific knowledge of biology and bodysculpture that we have and that goes into our SPORT AS A TOP ATHLETE!

We arent 'athletes', we are 'those lumps on steroids'. 

Fortunately there are billions of people in the world who disagree with such a stupid comment and can see the beauty and art in the sculpting and proportions of an extremely well developed muscular physique.

But alas...what was written in bold is the 'mis-informed' view of what society thinks...'those lumps on steroids.'

Because as we all know...you only have to take a few tablets and the next day youll wake up like ronnie coleman. NOT...MORE LIKE YOU CAN TAKE ALL THE TABLETS AND INJECTIONS YOU WANT FOR 10 YEARS AND YOULL STILL LOOK FUKIN CRAP...THERE ARE MILLIONS OF PEOPLE ON STEROIDS YET BODYBUILDERS ARE THE ONLY ONES WHO GET PICKED UP ON IT?  WHY IS THAT? ITS BECAUSE ALMOST EVERY LIL P*SSY GYM GOER DABBLES IN STEROIDS AT ONE TIME OR ANOTHER YET THEY CANT BE A BODYBUILDER BECAUSE:

1. THERE GENETICS ARE SH1T

2. THEY DONT WORK HARD ENOUGH

3. THEY CANT DIET

4. THEY DONT HAVE THE DETERMINATION TO STICK WITH IT

But they all take steroids aswell.

Funny though, its only the guys who work the hardest and look the best who get accused of taking steroids...again, pure jealousy:rolleyes:

When will people realise that steroids do nothing, IT TAKES 10-15 YEARS OF PURE HARD WORK, DEDICATION, DIETING, TRAINING TILL YOU PUKE, 24 HRS A DAY FOR 10-15 YEARS THEN YOU MIGHT HAVE A TOP DRAW PHYSIQUE AND EVEN THEN IT DEPENDS ON GENETICS.

Everyone takes steroids, EVERYONE. But why is it that bodybuilders get the wrap for it?

...

...

...

...

JEALOUSY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BECAUSE PEOPLE WHO CANT LOOK LIKE A BODYBUILDER (WITH ALL THE STEROIDS THEY TAKE) WANT TO HATE ON THE PEOPLE WHO CAN!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

People should just appreciate the beauty and the art and then SHUT THE FUK UP!


----------



## Guest

Superb post as always^! :beer:


----------



## Nytol

Nice post BritBB,


----------



## Carlos901

wow, nice post


----------



## Britbb

Ronnie coleman says (in cost of redemption) something very interesting just before he squats 800 lbs for 2 reps:

'Everyone wants to be a bodybuilder, but no one wants to lift any heavy ass weight! No sir, NOT ME! NOT ME! NOT ME! IM GONNA LIFT THIS WEIGHT!!!'

Then he proceeds to complete his 800 lbs set on squats!

The point is that everyone uses steroids, everyone uses protein powders and believes the stupid adverts in magazines etc BUT STILL, VERY FEW HAVE TRULY WICKED PHYSIQUES!

The fact that ronnie (best bodybuiler ever) said it is significant because it shows that he got his physique by (genetics aswell) doing what the others could not do. RONNIE DID NOT STOP! For ronnie there is one only one option and that is to complete the set and lift the heavy weight! The same goes for our man from the uk, dorian yates...you do the heavy set and you dont miss a workout or cheat etc, you set your target and like a missile you reach target and smash it down.

This is what seperates the people with the great physiques from those who dont have great physiques, they are the ones willing to put in the EFFORT OVER YEARS AND DECADES!

Everyone else will still use the steroids and take shakes etc but they wont push themselves, they wont train as hard or as long or stick with it BECAUSE ITS TOO DIFFICULT FOR THEM SO THEY GIVE UP!

Yet the people who do go through the hard work...well, they are labelled 'those lumps on steroids'. 

Pure jealousy and hatred!

Anyway...im not sure if he made up this phrase, probably not, but i hadnt heard it before, its very fitting...Scott horton (bodybuilding promoter) said 'Everyone wants to go to heaven, but no one wants to die!'...that sums it up perfectly.

Everyone wants the finak product but no one wants to go through the pain to get it. Yet (particularly in our missinformed and misseducated ignorant uk society) it is those who have managed to go through the pain and achieve what they wanted who get labelled 'those lumps on steroids'.

Forget the masculine beauty or the size/proportion/shape/cuts/definition/musculature. Forget the intense decades of training. Forget the dieting. Forget how hard it is...forget the fact that so many are on steroids yet 1% or less will ever get a great physique...because it is all 'those lumps on steroids'. 

Yeah...thats exactly what i think when i see photos of steve reeves, reg patk, arnold schwarzenegger, bob paris, serge nubret, flex wheeler, DENNIS NEWMAN...they look like 'lumps on steroids' dont they? 

These idiots should look at dennis newman, how the fuk can anyone say 'that lump on steroids', total hate, jealousy and pure ignorance!


----------



## Guest

^^^^^^ :thumbup1: reps....

as I've said before ignorance is not bliss it's a hindrance, I happen to be a middle age woman who thinks BB's bodies are a work of art, years of hard work and dedication, my hat goes off to each and every one of you who have strived and sacrificed to get there. Hopefully one day I may get a glimpse of being able to achieve the same.

Lin


----------



## tree frog

Britbb said:


> Ronnie coleman says (in cost of redemption) something very interesting just before he squats 800 lbs for 2 reps:
> 
> 'Everyone wants to be a bodybuilder, but no one wants to lift any heavy ass weight! No sir, NOT ME! NOT ME! NOT ME! IM GONNA LIFT THIS WEIGHT!!!'
> 
> Then he proceeds to complete his 800 lbs set on squats!
> 
> The point is that everyone uses steroids, everyone uses protein powders and believes the stupid adverts in magazines etc BUT STILL, VERY FEW HAVE TRULY WICKED PHYSIQUES!
> 
> The fact that ronnie (best bodybuiler ever) said it is significant because it shows that he got his physique by (genetics aswell) doing what the others could not do. RONNIE DID NOT STOP! For ronnie there is one only one option and that is to complete the set and lift the heavy weight! The same goes for our man from the uk, dorian yates...you do the heavy set and you dont miss a workout or cheat etc, you set your target and like a missile you reach target and smash it down.
> 
> This is what seperates the people with the great physiques from those who dont have great physiques, they are the ones willing to put in the EFFORT OVER YEARS AND DECADES!
> 
> Everyone else will still use the steroids and take shakes etc but they wont push themselves, they wont train as hard or as long or stick with it BECAUSE ITS TOO DIFFICULT FOR THEM SO THEY GIVE UP!
> 
> Yet the people who do go through the hard work...well, they are labelled 'those lumps on steroids'.
> 
> Pure jealousy and hatred!
> 
> Anyway...im not sure if he made up this phrase, probably not, but i hadnt heard it before, its very fitting...Scott horton (bodybuilding promoter) said 'Everyone wants to go to heaven, but no one wants to die!'...that sums it up perfectly.
> 
> Everyone wants the finak product but no one wants to go through the pain to get it. Yet (particularly in our missinformed and misseducated ignorant uk society) it is those who have managed to go through the pain and achieve what they wanted who get labelled 'those lumps on steroids'.
> 
> Forget the masculine beauty or the size/proportion/shape/cuts/definition/musculature. Forget the intense decades of training. Forget the dieting. Forget how hard it is...forget the fact that so many are on steroids yet 1% or less will ever get a great physique...because it is all 'those lumps on steroids'.
> 
> Yeah...thats exactly what i think when i see photos of steve reeves, reg patk, arnold schwarzenegger, bob paris, serge nubret, flex wheeler, DENNIS NEWMAN...they look like 'lumps on steroids' dont they?
> 
> These idiots should look at dennis newman, how the fuk can anyone say 'that lump on steroids', total hate, jealousy and pure ignorance!


BrittBB perfectly put as always..... :thumb:


----------



## carly

fab post britbb!! its ignorant people like that who give people a bad name!! if they stepped in our shoes and trained, dieted as hard as we do then they may look half as good!!

steriods arent a bad thing if you take the time to read up on them and I have many male friends who take them!!

I just want to say a HUGE well done to all of you who have competed and those who are trianing their ass off for their next one you have dedicated your life to such a hard sport which isnt given enough positive acknowledgement/praise for all they accomplish!! YOUR ALL STARS!!! don't ever forget that!!! xx


----------



## Britbb

carly said:


> I just want to say a HUGE well done to all of you who have competed and those who are trianing their ass off for their next one you have dedicated your life to such a hard sport which isnt given enough positive acknowledgement/praise for all they accomplish!! YOUR ALL STARS!!! don't ever forget that!!! xx


Very well said!

If some people on this site had taken up football from an early age by now and had passion for football/soccer then they would probably be multi millionaires by now...bodybuilding is a sport, probably one of the hardest sports/lifestyles to follow and has to put up with so many ignorant fools trying to put it down.

But guess what...the ones who try put it down...THEY ALL LOOK SH1T! Suprise suprise eh?


----------



## carly

But guess what...the ones who try put it down...THEY ALL LOOK SH1T! Suprise suprise eh?


----------



## chrismac

Good post there Carly!

My missus says that she loves the big muscular cut look, but not the bloated off-season look.


----------



## carly

EXACTLY chris!! why does anyone want to have a huge beer belly and wobbly bits haha!! i've been there and let me tell u i prefer me now hahaha!! alot harder work but I love it, and I wouldnt ever change!!

I admire all the hard work you guys put into your training and lifestyle, its fun, we're fit and DAMMMM we're all sexy hahaha!!! KISSES 2 ALL hehehe!!!


----------



## itraininthedark

i think it depends on the woman. My mate is 23stone and quite lean (off season but no big belly) he's 6ft 2. im 5'10 and 14 stone lean. a lot of women are intrigued by his size and he does pull a few.. but he's also very good at talking to women.. i get quite a lot of attention too but when i open my mouth to birds i say the wrong things.... like fancy a shag, do you swallow etc.. so its to broad a question ithink


----------



## nowatchamacalit

Responding to the original question I think yes some do but some women prefer the Brad Pitt from Fight Club look!

I suppose it depends on the woman!

:thumb:

A good sense of humour goes along way I think.


----------



## CBennett

The Rave said:


> Just thought id put a post about big muscles and your experiences with women.
> 
> My understanding is that to be prime totty to the ladies, you need to be a bit bigger than your average joe plus have a six pack.
> 
> Anyone got any comments? I know this is a very general question and some women like them big and some don't, so lets take an 'on the whole' approach.
> 
> :lift:
> 
> Cheers, The Rave


Yeah i would say the same aswell. Most woman from my experiences like someone with muscle but not over the top. Someone bigger and more toned than Mr Average. Ive known alot of woman look at huge built men and say 'arggghhhhhh that is awful'' where as i also know woman who like the look


----------



## frostman

i think women, well infact im sure women go for looks first and they would prefer the average size guy, muscle or not. I guess the BP from Fight Club look would be their choice.


----------



## shauno

to a decent female a physique should be largely irrelevant i think.

a good build will help you with the less sophisticated shall we say though, no doubt.


----------



## ares1

frostman said:


> i think women, well infact im sure women go for looks first and they would prefer the average size guy, muscle or not. I guess the BP from Fight Club look would be their choice.


I disagree, in general woman seem less interested in the looks of the opposite sex than men.

Threads like these make me laugh:lol:.


----------



## shauno

i believe it was zaraleoni from MTwho said:

'men fall in love through the eyes, women fall in love through the ears.'

shes hot so ill take her word for it


----------



## CBennett

CarbWhore said:


> I disagree, in general woman seem less interested in the looks of the opposite sex than men.
> 
> Threads like these make me laugh:lol:.


Yeah you're kind of right, it just depends on the woman i suppose. Some woman just go for men if they have a fat wallet. Sad but true.


----------



## Guest

i think our perception of muscly is a bit warped really, to most average joes the mens health look is muscly, and our idea of muscly is more freaky to them!

the bigger i get the less my fiance fancies me as she says my neck and head are getting fat LOL

but then again other women pay me compliments

I really dont care if women like me for looking like i do, as i know that if they got with me my ways would wind them right up.... i.e. always eating, training etc then when i meant to be relaxing... i spend my time talking on internet to other men who do the same LOL


----------



## frostman

CBennett said:


> Yeah you're kind of right, it just depends on the woman i suppose. Some woman just go for men if they have a fat wallet. Sad but true.





CarbWhore said:


> I disagree, in general woman seem less interested in the looks of the opposite sex than men.
> 
> Threads like these make me laugh:lol:.


Find me some of these creatures...


----------



## hackskii

Women check out women more then they do men, and will comment on the same sex with critique.


----------



## Karen

As far back as I can remember I have always liked the very large bodybuilder physique on a man. Same as I prefer dark hair to blonde (heaven knows why), but like with everything its a case of we all have things we like and things we aren't so keen on.

I do seem to be apart from my mates though when I say I like men with lots of vascularity going on ... they call me freaky for some reason !! Not sure where that stems from but gimme big muscles with lots of veins to look at and I am very happy


----------



## MXD

lol all women find big men attractive.

bigger = more dominant = more alpha male characteristics = more attractive partner


----------



## Guest

MXD said:


> lol all women find big men attractive.
> 
> bigger = more dominant = more alpha male characteristics = more attractive partner


Very true :thumb: nothing better than being dominated, did I say that out loud, oops :laugh::laugh:


----------



## villalad1436114567

Definately think being muscular helps, i know when i was very skinny my personailty got me to pull but would have to get to know people first (perhaps better) but now find it a lot easier to pull, still not as big as i want to be but reasonable for my age. Think it depends on the Woman


----------



## MXD

Lin - haha

V- Yeah man damb right, I have a mate who's **** ugly but 220lb's at about 8%, wears a tight t shirt and women literally walk up2 him and ask him for a ****.. sluts for shizzle but its still funny.


----------



## Guest

MXD said:


> Lin - haha
> 
> V- Yeah man damb right, I have a mate who's **** ugly but 220lb's at about 8%, wears a tight t shirt and women literally walk up2 him and ask him for a ****.. sluts for *shizzle *but its still funny.


whats shizzle lol


----------



## Guest

Lin said:


> whats shizzle lol


 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shizzle

It's black ganster talk or ****** white boy wannabe talk, one is slightly less pathetic/annoying than the otherl. :lol:


----------



## Guest

Con said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shizzle
> 
> It's black ganster talk or ****** white boy wannabe talk, one is slightly less pathetic/annoying than the otherl. :lol:


haha :laugh: showin my age now, should have asked my D, she thinks shes a ****** at times 

Lin xx


----------



## MXD

lmao - cons obviously jelous of my mad stylz  :lol:


----------



## Guest

MXD said:


> lmao - cons obviously jelous of my mad stylz  :lol:


 :laugh: :lol: :thumb: I must say i have embraced black culture here in the states seeing that i only seem to get positive comments and feedback from black people. The only thing i get from white people is various steriod comments.BUT i drew the line at dressing in baggy jeans tight tank tops and chunky gold chains i leave the mad ghetto speak skills to genuinely black folk


----------



## Captain Hero

MXD said:


> lol all women find big men attractive.
> 
> bigger = more dominant = more alpha male characteristics = more attractive partner


hell, even the lesbian I work with is down with hench guys!! oddly enough!

it is an attractive quality that crosses genders it would seem


----------



## colt24

:bounce:


----------



## chrismac

IME....

My missus wasnt too keen when I went quite heavy on a bulk, although I thought I looked good big and had some positive comments [from guys! lol].

As soon as I stopped the big bulking, and opted for a leaner way of BBing, the missus cannot get her hands off me! Plus I have had positive comments.

So in answer to the question, muscular but lean. I want to be HUGE, muscular and lean though! [dont we all! lol]


----------



## ShaunMc

i always seem to get a varied response but one thing that annoys me is the assumption of many women (and men) is that my soul reason to train is to become more attractive to them ....... i like the hypermesomorphic look that you get with Bodybuilding and i like being part of the sub culture... but when faced with the comment "why do you train as most women dont find it attractive " i usually say " i train for me not you or to look good for you"

Obviously its a bonus if a women finds it attractive but most sportsmen dont take up their sport to look attractive..


----------



## cardio sux

MXD said:


> lol all women find big men attractive.
> 
> bigger = more dominant = more alpha male characteristics = more attractive partner


defo ... may it be power lifter or bber.

its the big strong cuddles and the feeling of being totally weak around them.

but if he has his head up his own ass or soft hands he can forget it! :tongue:


----------



## mearl

In all fairness my gf love it, we were out on saturday and a group of lads turned around and said fcuk me look at the size of him (me) she heard them i didnt .. she went bright red cuddled into my arm and dragged me back to the car lol needless to say she showed me some appreciation. :thumbup1:


----------



## muscle head

Sorry, 'Muscles don't make'th Man'

Personallity does.

R.


----------



## strongasanox

muscle head said:


> Sorry, 'Muscles don't make'th Man'
> 
> Personallity does.
> 
> R.


thats what woman say to skinny blokes, whilst gently givin them the no no

another example is, im not bothered that im a fat b**l**ks, its whats in side that counts


----------



## Gemz_man

Tinytom said:


> My GF doesnt like the show bber look i.e. in the mags pics. But she likes the muscles for sure.


same as my mrs 

you get more looks from fems that i do know :cool2: ( not all gud mind :lol: )


----------



## T_Woody

I don't think many women would like the extreme sized people like Ronnie, the only ones who would are probably fans of the sport. I voted for the Over average men, i think women like a toned body and they tend to love Sixpacks


----------



## pyrowill

In my opinion women don't like extremes, extremely thin, extremely big etc


----------



## Jonferimonic

As a huge generalisation, yes. Women are animals and need dominating. Big muscles will scare a lot off but those that are in touch with their deep inner wild side will recognise a strong muscular man as a token of security and will subsequently kill all in their path in order to claim him. Those that dont follow this path will be clubbed and dragged by the hair back to the strong muscular mans cave for a lesson in evolution.


----------



## MartialArtMan

My missus likes this blokes bod 




Luckily I don't work out to please her! I tried to tell her that he was just skinny but she insisted "he has a good body!"


----------



## Kezz

well he does have a good body, he's good looking lean long legs etc..... i should imagine women would find him attractive, if he had another 2 stone of muscle on him they may find him even more attractive, lol


----------



## geeby112

Lol i totally understand

these days if you look thin and toned girls say u have a good body, just look at random mags where they will have a thin celebrity on a beach and quote he has a good bod??? but if you was to go thin your missus be like you look skinny:confused1:


----------



## cardio sux

MartialArtMan said:


> My missus likes this blokes bod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily I don't work out to please her! I tried to tell her that he was just skinny but she insisted "he has a good body!"


does nothing for me what ever!! he looks like a total slime ball.


----------



## Kezz

cardio sux said:


> does nothing for me what ever!! he looks like a total slime ball.


 Good girl, we only like real men on here  :thumbup1:


----------



## Kezz

I wish i was in Greece now instead of work!!!!!!!! i think i will go next year


----------



## geeby112

That guy in the advert is David Gandy a british model born in essex.

Do girls get attracted to muscle - yes! been programmed in females brains since beginning of time, the stronger you look you will be chosen:thumb:

Hey before me entering a gym i had no luck what so ever but since i got bigger and leaner i have enough attention and with my height it suits me well.

I wouldnt say your going to score with more girls just gets them interested in you and then its down to your charm, humour to keep win them over:thumbup1:


----------



## dawse

MartialArtMan said:


> My missus likes this blokes bod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily I don't work out to please her! I tried to tell her that he was just skinny but she insisted "he has a good body!"


Ew no! Admittedly he is not fat...but he is far too small & skinny for my tastes! Give me big hulk of a man any day! I love big muscles and always have - when I was in my teens (many years ago! :whistling: ) I used to have posters of arnie on my wall when all my mates had Bros.....

How is a skinny poser gonna make you feel protected and safe? No bear hugs from a guy like that...probably more likely to hide behind you than protect you. :tongue:

Dont know what is worse...skinny or obese men??? Ew to both!!! Muscles just 'do it' for me!

:thumb:


----------



## Jonferimonic

cardio sux said:


> does nothing for me what ever!! he looks like a total slime ball.


Yeah I cringe whenever I see that advert, that guy definately masturbates in front of the mirror.


----------



## cardio sux

6ft.. 240lb+ of pure muscle, covered in tats.. bulldog looks . but has total respect towards his women.. wins me over everytime.


----------



## jw007

Mine do.

Its a curse i tell you, a curse


----------



## jw007

cardio sux said:


> 6ft.. 240lb+ of pure muscle, covered in tats.. bulldog looks . *but has total respect towards his women*.. wins me over everytime.


PMSL

dont want much :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ironangel

cardio sux said:


> 6ft.. 240lb+ of pure muscle, covered in tats.. bulldog looks . but has total respect towards his women.. wins me over everytime.


Ahhh... the perfect man :thumb:


----------



## cardio sux

oi i can dream pmsl


----------



## adesign

I think standing 5ft5/6 it is tough to judge whats the most appealing build for the opposite sex. Luckily I couldnt care less. Although I have gotten a lot more attention than before after just ~3 months of training so :beer:


----------



## carly

cardio sux said:


> does nothing for me what ever!! he looks like a total slime ball.


David is a lovely bloke def not a slime ball sweeti!! people see the out layer and take judgement..us bodybuilders get it everyday, dont just judge by the cover becoz the inside maybe really great :thumb:


----------



## Jux

1.Clothes

2.Face

3.Body type

4.smile

Think it kinda goes in this order when in a club.... unless one of those orgy ones then its just

1.AIDS?


----------



## jw007

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> *1.Clothes*
> 
> 2.Face
> 
> 3.Body type
> 
> 4.smile
> 
> Think it kinda goes in this order when in a club.... unless one of those orgy ones then its just
> 
> 1.AIDS?


disagree with 1st comment

I go out a lot of the time with a tight white 90 pence tshirt got from thailand in the 7-11 stores

I get far more attention than my mates wearing their poncy moschino shirts with their skinny fat bodys lol


----------



## hilly

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> 1.Clothes
> 
> 2.Face
> 
> 3.Body type
> 
> 4.smile
> 
> i wouldnt say in that order id say the key is to have a little of everything. if you are wearing good clothes, are well groomed and not ugly are reasonably well built and smile you have a good chance. Then if you excel in any 1 of these areas you will pick the specific type of women who look for these. I.E - women who like big blokes, or women who like trendy lads etc etc. But if you have a baseline of them all you have as much chance if not more than alot of lads i see out.
> 
> then you have obviously got to know chat to the ladies as well. now this i think is much harder than the above.


----------



## Jux

jw007 said:


> disagree with 1st comment
> 
> *I go out a lot of the time with a tight white 90 pence tshirt got from thailand in the 7-11 stores*
> 
> I get far more attention than my mates wearing their poncy moschino shirts with their skinny fat bodys lol


Didn't mean label wise..... can't beat a tight white t-shirt ... or maybe a tightish polo shirt with elasticated cuffs so they hug the guns:laugh:


----------



## jw007

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> Didn't mean label wise..... can't beat a tight white t-shirt ... or maybe a tightish polo shirt with elasticated cuffs so they hug the *guns*:laugh:


its all about the guns...

To bag a classy lady..give her 2 tickets to the gun show..and see if she likes the goods:lol:


----------



## Jux

LMAO!

My bio prof said to me "Aye Lloyd, you want two tickets to my gun show. You'll see Des and Troy" and then he let out a great yell ...

"DESTROY!" ... I was in hysterics...

He's probably my hero....


----------



## Beklet

MartialArtMan said:


> My missus likes this blokes bod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily I don't work out to please her! I tried to tell her that he was just skinny but she insisted "he has a good body!"


Oh dear no he looks quite feminine in that ad 



Jonferimonic said:


> Yeah I cringe whenever I see that advert, that guy definately masturbates in front of the mirror.


LOL!!!

As I've got older I definitely prefer more muscle. There's nothing that makes me feel less feminine than a boyfriend who weighs less than me!

I'd rather a bloke carry a bit extra bodyfat than be really really thin (as sweet as my ex is, 6' 1" and less than 10 stone is not my thing anymore lol!)

I'm with cardio sux on the big tattooed bit of rough that knows how to treat women with respect. Height not so much of an issue though :lol:


----------



## Pritch30099

what a great thread lol! Some chicks do love muscle some are disgusted! But i dont care either way as long as im happy they can lump it lol!


----------



## dmcc

cardio sux said:


> 6ft.. 240lb+ of pure muscle, covered in tats.. bulldog looks . but has total respect towards his women.. wins me over everytime.


Sounds like Robsta if he wasn't a shortärse (love you Rob :innocent: )


----------



## dawse

A big *somethin* defo attracts women!!! :innocent:


----------



## MartialArtMan

dawse said:


> A big *somethin* defo attracts women!!! :innocent:


Personality :thumbup1:


----------



## Nytol

cardio sux said:


> 6ft.. 240lb+ of pure muscle, covered in tats.. bulldog looks . but has total respect towards his women.. wins me over everytime.


Sounds like me, (minus the tattoos, I only have one)


----------



## MartialArtMan

Sounds like me too apart from not being 6ft.. 240lb+ of pure muscle, covered in tats.. & having bulldog looks, otherwise I fit the bill perfect like :thumb:


----------



## warren

i tink age will play a part aswell, it seems most girls my age like the model body but aint many lads around with a decent body anyway lol, at the risk of sounding gay i would say the average girls i know would think geeby112 has a spot on body in his avvy pic


----------



## Suprakill4

My missus has said that if i ever get really big and ripped then she will finish me as she doesnt like it :lol: :lol:

I would say like the guys on cover of m&f magazine would be best for the ladies.


----------



## shauno

kieren1234 said:


> My missus has said that if i ever get really big and ripped then she will finish me as she doesnt like it :lol: :lol:
> 
> I would say like the guys on cover of m&f magazine would be best for the ladies.


yeah but when you overhear lads talking behind your back saying your big etc she'll love it :whistling: :beer:


----------



## manaja

my girlfriend loves the muscled tattooed hunks, like me, she's always astride my back squeezing my traps, I think those and my pecs are her favorites. She says ive got it all , hairy chest , shaved head, muscles tatts... I think weve all got an ideal we want.


----------



## Guest

> can't speak for anyone else but i get chatted up most times i venture out


I dont belive you ! ;o)


----------



## Guest

or even believe you


----------



## Bulldog88

yer girls love a bit of meat and if ur handsome aswell then your sorted lol, my look goes well for me i'm about 5,10 and 14 stone nd pretty lean at the minute and naturally tanned 2 so thats a bonus lol


----------



## Five-O

Bulldog88 said:


> yer girls love a bit of meat and if ur handsome aswell then your sorted lol, my look goes well for me i'm about 5,10 and 14 stone nd pretty lean at the minute and naturally tanned 2 so thats a bonus lol


I have a trumpet if you want to use it? :whistling:


----------



## dmcc

A rusty one?


----------



## Five-O

dmcc said:


> A rusty one?


lmao...yes Darren, its been a long time since ive been able to blow on mine :laugh:


----------



## Bulldog88

Five-O said:


> I have a trumpet if you want to use it? :whistling:


haha :thumb:


----------



## Five-O

Bulldog88 said:


> haha :thumb:


----------



## ShaunMc

i noticed 440 people have voted on this poll but most muscle uk users are men ..... ? are men voting on what they think is attractive to women or are women voting on what they find attractive

just wondered ...... not that it makes the slightest differences


----------



## Guest

ShaunMc said:


> i noticed 440 people have voted on this poll but most muscle uk users are men ..... ? are men voting on what they think is attractive to women or are women voting on what they find attractive
> 
> just wondered ...... not that it makes the slightest differences


I voted on what attracts me.....the bigger the better :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Lin said:


> I voted on what attracts me.....the bigger the better :thumb:


 In all ways i am sure:lol:

Have to laugh at Shauns comment, its very true would any built guy vote that women dont like how he looks:confused1: if so they have pretty low self esteem.


----------



## musc

yeah wish more women had that view! sadly that is not a trend i have found!


----------



## Guest

Con said:


> In all ways i am sure:lol:


It's how you use it Con, make the most of what you have :tongue:



ShaunMc said:


> get your coat luv , youve pulled ha ha :thumbup1:


It's on :laugh:



musc said:


> yeah wish more women had that view! sadly that is not a trend i have found!


You haven't met the right woman then....there are millions of people on this earth, only 1 will be your soul mate.....I'm still lookin :laugh:

Lin x


----------



## Guest

Lin said:


> It's how you use it Con, make the most of what you have :tongue:


 :lol: Oh Lin if only you knew.


----------



## Guest

Con said:


> :lol: Oh Lin if only you knew.


Now i'm intrigued


----------



## Guest

Lin said:


> Now i'm intrigued


 Send me some pictures and the mystery shall reviel it self:lol:


----------



## Guest

Con said:


> Send me some pictures and the mystery shall reviel it self:lol:


:laugh:


----------



## Nytol

Con said:


> Send me some pictures and the mystery shall reviel it self:lol:


Your Irish charm is overwhelming, :tongue:


----------



## Beklet

Lin said:


> Now i'm intrigued


So am I


----------



## Nytol

Lin said:


> .there are millions of people on this earth, only 1 will be your soul mate....


What a great quote


----------



## hackskii

Lin said:


> It's how you use it Con, make the most of what you have :tongue:
> 
> It's on :laugh:
> 
> You haven't met the right woman then....there are millions of people on this earth, only 1 will be your soul mate.....I'm still lookin :laugh:
> 
> Lin x


I think there is more than one soul mate.

You can satisify a woman without even touching her, and in the same breath, feel awesome too.

Connections are not earned, they are connections...........

Depends on what the connection is..........................


----------



## Beklet

hackskii said:


> I think there is more than one soul mate.
> 
> You can satisify a woman without even touching her, and in the same breath, feel awesome too.
> 
> Connections are not earned, they are connections...........
> 
> Depends on what the connection is..........................


So true!

Good job there isn't only one soulmate for everyone - would be gutted if mine was on the other side of the world! :thumb:


----------



## Guest

hackskii said:


> I think there is more than one soul mate.
> 
> You can satisify a woman without even touching her, and in the same breath, feel awesome too.
> 
> Connections are not earned, they are connections...........
> 
> Depends on what the connection is..........................


True chuckle so true..I found a soul mate years ago we married then parted, still very good friends.............so I've had my turn and fked it up :cool2:

Stumpy x


----------



## Guest

Nytol said:


> What a great quote


Thanks 

Stumpy x


----------



## liberator

> Massive and Lean i.e. Ronnie Coleman types;
> 
> Big and not lean i.e. Andy Bolton;
> 
> Bigger than average and also lean i.e. the M&F guys;
> 
> Small and lean i.e. lightweight boxers/runner etc;
> 
> Average joe i.e. no training;


Depends on the girl/woman her generation and background/upbringing doesn't it..... I know women who'd only go for quite overweight (chubby) men, other women who prefer men with beards, lol, and some women who love skinny men with no muscle.....

Bit of a poor pole really, cus everyones preference is different. I prefer women who are on the larger side, whether it be muscular, or a bit chubby (but not loads).... and then other times I like the more petite women...

Guess it depends on everything including personality and looks.

I prefer myself to be bigger than average and lean, but then think that the massive and lean guys look aesthetically awesome too..

On a personal note, in the past I have noted that being big, particularly with having a shaved head that I tend to attract the wrong type of women. The women I attract are looking for a bit of rough, which Im not...


----------



## Beklet

liberator said:


> Bit of a poor pole really, cus everyones preference is different. I prefer women who are on the larger side, whether it be muscular, or a bit chubby (but not loads).... and then other times I like the more petite women...


Ha ha I'm all three..... :thumb: :whistling:



liberator said:


> On a personal note, in the past I have noted that being big, particularly with having a shaved head that I tend to attract the wrong type of women. The women I attract are looking for a bit of rough, which Im not...


Damn, sorry mate - my bad  :lol:


----------



## liberator

Beklet said:


> Ha ha I'm all three..... :thumb: :whistling:
> 
> Damn, sorry mate - my bad  :lol:


lol, can always make an exception.. :cool2:


----------



## itraininthedark

seems to be the other way around, women with big muscles attract men??

KG4h9te43O4[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Guest

Trust you to find that :lol: :lol: :lol:

Stumpina x


----------



## spoiledali

hi,

A guy that is in good shape and obviously works out is an attractive prospect because he is more likely to be in good health (good genes for fathering children), can afford gym membership/has disposable income, is going to be better at killing bears for food etc

I was wearing a sortof muscle-top - looked smart but didnt fully cover his shoulders/arms.The bouncers approached him and told him to either cover up or leave... hardly because they thought he'd attract too many girls! (more like, they know he might attract the wrong type of attention - as mentioned above).

tnkx.


----------



## Guest

scientifically, women prefer bigger muscular men as this is a sign of being healthy and the guy being free of illness and disease, or more immune to it.

Also the children are more likely to be healthy too.


----------



## ba baracuss

want2getstrong said:


> scientifically, women prefer bigger muscular men as this is a sign of being healthy and the guy being free of illness and disease, or more immune to it.
> 
> Also the children are more likely to be healthy too.


While I see where you are coming from, how come so many women go for ill looking types, like Pete Doherty and Amy Skaghouse's bloke?

My ex has one of these - I swear he has more tattoo ink than plain skin and he looks ill.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ba baracuss said:


> While I see where you are coming from, how come so many women go for ill looking types, like Pete Doherty and Amy Skaghouse's bloke?
> 
> My ex has one of these - I swear he has more tattoo ink than plain skin and he looks ill.


I have a theory...

the world is over populated, so the genetically weak women are attracted to the genetically weak men, its gner continue on in a cycle and they'll start dying off.....

meanwhile the fit and active will continue to be attracted to each other and eventually rule the world


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> I have a theory...
> 
> the world is over populated, so the genetically weak women are attracted to the genetically weak men, its gner continue on in a cycle and they'll start dying off.....
> 
> meanwhile the fit and active will continue to be attracted to each other and eventually rule the world


 Couldnt agree more, damn ugly people...... :cursing:


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> I have a theory...
> 
> the world is over populated, so the genetically weak women are attracted to the genetically weak men, its gner continue on in a cycle and they'll start dying off.....
> 
> meanwhile the fit and active will continue to be attracted to each other and eventually rule the world


I like that Zara 

Lill x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Its the only possible sense I can make of it lol

everything science tells us about survival of the fittest dnt apply otherwise

i seriously think in a few hundred yrs there will be a bigger divide than there is now... and who knows, maybe one day some natural (or man made) disaster will occur on a global scale and only the strong will survive....

funny coz was jst having this exact same discussion with my friend in SA about being attracted to tough or strong men as he had noticed a trend in my exes haha.


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> funny coz was jst having this exact same discussion with my friend in SA about being attracted to tough or strong men as he had noticed a trend in my exes haha.


mine have gone from bad to worse lol, the last one was sunken into the depths........should have gone with what I fancied from the start "big ens from Wigan" :thumb: :thumb :

Lill x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

haha do what i do lin - stick to alpha males they're more appealing :whistling: :thumb:

men should be men at the end of the day........


----------



## hackskii

I find people short themselves when they have low self esteem.

If one is confident in one's self, then they would not compromise their selection of a mate.

Not sure the situations, but life's trials can skew ones objective.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hackskii said:


> I find people short themselves when they have low self esteem.
> 
> If one is confident in one's self, then they would not compromise their selection of a mate.
> 
> Not sure the situations, but life's trials can skew ones objective.


thats actually a very interesting theory......

given me some thinking there - i am interested in things like this


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> haha do what i do lin - stick to alpha males they're more appealing :whistling: :thumb:
> 
> men should be men at the end of the day........


I will be doin in the future, no more runt boys for me :thumb: just need to stop bein so bloody shy :laugh:

Lill x


----------



## ba baracuss

hackskii said:


> I find people short themselves when they have low self esteem.
> 
> If one is confident in one's self, then they would not compromise their selection of a mate.
> 
> Not sure the situations, but life's trials can skew ones objective.


That actually sums her up very well.

She's also had an alcoholic and a married bloke, and basically ruined things with me in an almost self destructive fashion. She drinks and smokes too much too.

I also know another girl who was with an alcoholic and she said she had self esteem issues at the time.

Hacks the female psychologist :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ba baracuss said:


> That actually sums her up very well.
> 
> She's also had an alcoholic and a married bloke, and basically ruined things with me in an almost self destructive fashion. She drinks and smokes too much too.
> 
> I also know another girl who was with an alcoholic and she said she had self esteem issues at the time.
> 
> Hacks the female psychologist :thumbup1:


I believe men do the same...

how many bodybuilders have you seen who used to be either the fat or the skinny/runty kid at school, who go out with minging birds who are either fat/skanky/common/give them dogs abuse/treat them like sh*t/cheat on them/use them like a cashpoint or all of the above......????

When I was young i used to wonder what the hell was going on but since i've always trained and worked on doors for 14yrs (ended up as ops manager) i have gotten to be "one of the lads" and most of my friends are lads. through chats and discussions over the yrs I've found they still see themselves as that fat/skinny boy and dont think they can do any better, even though what we see when we look at them is something entirely different.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Lin said:


> I will be doin in the future, no more runt boys for me :thumb: just need to stop bein so bloody shy :laugh:
> 
> Lill x


shy?

whats that then????????

haha :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Zara-Leoni said:


> shy?
> 
> whats that then????????
> 
> haha :laugh:


Like you said the alpha male, more dominent, more manly etc etc :laugh:

Lill x


----------



## Beklet

hackskii said:


> I find people short themselves when they have low self esteem.
> 
> If one is confident in one's self, then they would not compromise their selection of a mate.
> 
> Not sure the situations, but life's trials can skew ones objective.


You're probably right. I may not be perfect but I still think I've been selling myself short all these years. :blush:

I know I can do much better than I have in the past, but I'm getting better, honest!!! :laugh:

I've been banned from chubby-chasing (and I mean chubbies that drink gallons of cider, eat crap and don't look after themselves, NOT tubbies who are working on not being chubby lol :thumbup1: )

Oh yeah and I need to work on being less shy too :whistling:


----------



## Guest

Beklet said:


> You're probably right. I may not be perfect but I still think I've been selling myself short all these years. :blush:
> 
> Oh yeah and I need to work on being less shy too :whistling:


You and me both Becks, but no longer.I too am shy, behind a pc I'm ok coz I can't see anyway so dont really give a toss what I say to a certain degree, but face to face I turn into a dithering wreck until I've got over the initial meet  Maybe we should both go out for a night out and see what happens 

x


----------



## Beklet

Lin said:


> You and me both Becks, but no longer.I too am shy, behind a pc I'm ok coz I can't see anyway so dont really give a toss what I say to a certain degree, but face to face I turn into a dithering wreck until I've got over the initial meet  Maybe we should both go out for a night out and see what happens
> 
> x


Oh aye??? Lol!!! :lol: :whistling:

I'm just as gobby in real life as I am on here, BUT only if I know someone well...meeting new people turns me into a blathering idiot too- either that or I'm unintentionally rude because I feel such a prat and daren't approach anyone...... :tongue:

x


----------



## dmcc

Beklet said:


> I still think I've been selling myself short all these years.


No... so many puns... :lol:


----------



## shauno

Confidence, social status, money, and then looks are everything imo for women

It makes sense when you think about it. funny guy, hard man, rich guy, good looking guy all get the women.

take notes lads


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> No... so many puns... :lol:


Oi!!!! You know what I mean!!!



shauno said:


> Confidence, social status, money, and then looks are everything imo for women
> 
> It makes sense when you think about it. funny guy, hard man, rich guy, good looking guy all get the women.
> 
> take notes lads


Oh no not the money thing lol! Money doesn't interest me. I've never had any so I don't know what it's like to have any - you don't miss what you've never had lol!

Looks depend on the person. I've gone off the whole pretty boy thing - must be my age!! That's not to say I don't appreciate a good looking man but it's not all that I;m interested in.

Confidence is a winner though, but not too much. Arrogance is bad 

But back to the subject of the thread, I admit to getting far more picky about physique....(yes I know I have little room to talk but I'm trying!!!) Definitely into the muscles :thumb: :bounce:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Looks depend on the person. I've gone off the whole pretty boy thing - must be my age!! That's not to say I don't appreciate a good looking man but it's not all that I;m interested in.
> 
> Confidence is a winner though, but not too much. Arrogance is bad


Looks doesnt mean pretty boy though - thats just what some people find good looking.

All my exes are very handsome - obviously so in fact. The looks have to be there along with a decent shape/physique or I'm just not attracted.

I like a certain amount of arrogance too so long as its not over the top lol



shauno said:


> Confidence, social status, money, and then looks are everything imo for women


Not in that order for me - everyone is different. And moneys not an issue. So long as they are getting by I dont care. I've dated guys from gym instructors or armed forces (low paid) to a world cup winning pro-rugby player and highly successful businessmen.... the money makes no difference to how attractive they are... It can however affect how confident they are.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

shauno said:


> Confidence, social status, money, and then looks are everything imo for women
> 
> It makes sense when you think about it. funny guy, hard man, rich guy, good looking guy all get the women.
> 
> take notes lads


Oh so thats why I find it so easy:tongue:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Looks doesnt mean pretty boy though - thats just what some people find good looking.


True - I'm off to a music festival next month and it's full of goths....I used to be really into the whole look for blokes (my ex is a typical tall skinny pale goth) but I've really gone off it in the last couple of years.....

My idea of really goopd looking doesn't seem to match anyone elses though... :lol:


----------



## ShaunMc

Interesting theory regarding women going for the fit alpha male as they will provide healthy genes for their off spring and protect them and their children. However there was research a while ago which suggests their is a point in the male muscular development which turns women off , i think the basic premise of the research was that a hypermesomorphic physique (a bodybuilder) suggests a man is overly concerned about himself and would not represent a good father or role model and be less interested in protecting the female and her off spring ..... im not saying i agree with this but it explains why women are attracted to a muscular toned body but fewer are attracted to an overly developed body


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ShaunMc said:


> Interesting theory regarding women going for the fit alpha male as they will provide healthy genes for their off spring and protect them and their children. However there was research a while ago which suggests their is a point in the male muscular development which turns women off , i think the basic premise of the research was that a hypermesomorphic physique (a bodybuilder) suggests a man is overly concerned about himself and would not represent a good father or role model and be less interested in protecting the female and her off spring ..... im not saying i agree with this but it explains why women are attracted to a muscular toned body but fewer are attracted to an overly developed body


I had a conversation with a mate today who was getting a bit disilusioned with men... she asked me if i knew of any couples who were rock solid and who's relationships i looked up to for inspiration that there are good relationships out there that work....

I came up with about a dozen.... every single one, one or both is or was a competitive bodybuilder.

I wondered when i told her whether it was the dieting/comps.... sorts out the ones who are seriously committed to each other through thick and thin?


----------



## ShaunMc

Zara-Leoni said:


> I had a conversation with a mate today who was getting a bit disilusioned with men... she asked me if i knew of any couples who were rock solid and who's relationships i looked up to for inspiration that there are good relationships out there that work....
> 
> I came up with about a dozen.... every single one, one or both is or was a competitive bodybuilder.
> 
> I wondered when i told her whether it was the dieting/comps.... sorts out the ones who are seriously committed to each other through thick and thin?


the missus and me both compete now and i think having a common interest helps the relationship then again maybe its because people who are actively involved in bodybuilding have a certain set of personality traits that help a relationship ... focus , drive determination , the will to succeed

altho i know of quite a few bodybuilding relationships that have died because of the sport and i would be lying if i said it doesnt come with huge problems at times


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ShaunMc said:


> the missus and me both compete now and i think having a common interest helps the relationship then again maybe its because people who are actively involved in bodybuilding have a certain set of personality traits that help a relationship ... focus , drive determination , the will to succeed
> 
> * altho i know of quite a few bodybuilding relationships that have died because of the sport and i would be lying if i said it doesnt come with huge problems at times*


thats true and same here... but what i wondered is, once its apparent its going to work, it seems to be more stable and solid than most.

I wondered if perhaps once a bb'er finds someone prepared to put up with diets and all that goes with it, and the lifestyle generally, they dont just appreciate them that little bit more and try a bit harder?

plus in the couples i know, the fact that one is so fit, inspires/motivates the other to stay in shape too, and so the physical side stays good many yrs down the line.


----------



## ShaunMc

Zara-Leoni said:


> thats true and same here... but what i wondered is, once its apparent its going to work, it seems to be more stable and solid than most.
> 
> I wondered if perhaps once a bb'er finds someone prepared to put up with diets and all that goes with it, and the lifestyle generally, they dont just appreciate them that little bit more and try a bit harder?
> 
> * plus in the couples i know, the fact that one is so fit, inspires/motivates the other to stay in shape too, *and so the physical side stays good many yrs down the line.


yes i def think thats true


----------



## ElfinTan

O don't think it's a case of 'putting up' but more an understanding for what makes the other one tick and if that is competative BB'ing then so be it. I have to say Paul's body didn't attract me to him but more the fact that he was outside the box...the body was a bloody nice bonus though ;-) Kerching!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ha ha Brucie Bonus Tan


----------



## ElfinTan

Isn't it just! :whistling:


----------



## glesga-geezer

i was always pretty averagely built but once i started taking weightlifting seriously and startin building some muscle i defo got more attention from the ladies! i also noticed a lot of admiring glances whenever i wore tighter t-shirts like wot tinytom said!


----------



## kamal

I just get silver haired ladies checking me out these days...


----------



## MaKaVeLi

kamal said:


> I just get silver haired ladies checking me out these days...


Nowt wrong with an older woman mate! especially peggy mitchell:whistling:


----------



## Kezz

and paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat


----------



## ladorie

I find that most woman think my big muscles are gross. However when I am in the States woman seem to like it more than in Europe. Think Europe is all about looking like the football players and the States is all about looking like the American football players.


----------



## Beklet

ShaunMc said:


> Interesting theory regarding women going for the fit alpha male as they will provide healthy genes for their off spring and protect them and their children. However there was research a while ago which suggests their is a point in the male muscular development which turns women off , i think the basic premise of the research was that a hypermesomorphic physique (a bodybuilder) suggests a man is overly concerned about himself and would not represent a good father or role model and be less interested in protecting the female and her off spring ..... im not saying i agree with this but it explains why women are attracted to a muscular toned body but fewer are attracted to an overly developed body


Ah that'll be it then - I have no interest in a man providing healthy genes for offspring or protection so the muscles can be pretty overdeveloped as far as I'm concerned :lol:


----------



## anabolic ant

i think the thread should of been pretty boy slim noofter...or old style real man...erm,like geoff capes,hahahahaha

you know what i mean...fairies crying on x-factor,looking at their hair all the time like beckham,dressed in b*tch clothes...or rough as fcuk,few knocks on the head,risk taking,dont give a toss...ready for action...and wants to be massive,bigger than ronnie types!!!!

then again,what would women prefer a tiny weeny slap n tickle sex off a well hung stallion of a pretty boy...or a hard as hell,rampant fire in the hole beaten like a drum ragging off a massively cut bodybuilder with a 2 incher...hahahahaha

blimey imagine if that were the only types of men...and women had to choose one or the other!!!!

women would be cheating all day long...(not saying women would,but they'd have to,to get variety)

bloody cheating women...saying this...imagine women,became the new men....they are on the over-take as it is...imagine(laughing now)....your woman comes in...saying she's started training...then 2 years later,she's bigger n harder than you...and tries to anally rape you at night cos she now has a todger....oooh i say...no serious,damn scary thoughts getting aired here and i've gone right off the issue...erm...what was the issue...oh yes...big muscles n women...

always works...the bigger the better....!!!!


----------



## Beklet

Lin said:


> that is not what you said las week at the comp ............. :drool: :drool: :drool: i had to follow you around with a mop n bucket xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Only cos you kept chundering all day, lol :lol: :lol:



anabolic ant said:


> i think the thread should of been pretty boy slim noofter...or old style real man...erm,like geoff capes,hahahahaha
> 
> you know what i mean...fairies crying on x-factor,looking at their hair all the time like beckham,dressed in b*tch clothes...or rough as fcuk,few knocks on the head,risk taking,dont give a toss...ready for action...and wants to be massive,bigger than ronnie types!!!!
> 
> blimey imagine if that were the only types of men...and women had to choose one or the other!!!!
> 
> women would be cheating all day long...(not saying women would,but they'd have to,to get variety)
> 
> bloody cheating women...saying this...imagine women,became the new men....they are on the over-take as it is...imagine(laughing now)....your woman comes in...saying she's started training...then 2 years later,she's bigger n harder than you...and tries to anally rape you at night cos she now has a todger....oooh i say...no serious,damn scary thoughts getting aired here and i've gone right off the issue...erm...what was the issue...oh yes...big muscles n women...
> 
> always works...the bigger the better....!!!!


Ha ha have you been on the pop? And there'll be no fairy Beckhamesque metrosexual pretty boys on here thanks! :cursing:


----------



## Beklet

Lin said:


> whats chundering?? :laugh:


gipping.....lol :lol:


----------



## MXMAD

Lin said:


> whats chundering?? :laugh:


Being sick


----------



## Beklet

Lin said:


> argh you mean barfin, gippin, stretchin my ring :thumb: that was your fault, you ate all my biccies so I had nothin to soak up the alcohol....xx


Was helping you with your diet...... :whistling: :laugh:

So was nothing to do with the two pints of wifebeater at lunchtime then?


----------



## Beklet

Vince said:


> Ladies...what did i miss?


Lin walking around the Finals with her face matching my hair lol :lol:


----------



## anabolic ant

Beklet said:


> Only cos you kept chundering all day, lol :lol: :lol:
> 
> Ha ha have you been on the pop? And there'll be no fairy Beckhamesque metrosexual pretty boys on here thanks! :cursing:


good news...beklet...so its just the roughnecks for you then?

as for the pop...aint touched a drop...saving myself for tomorrow night....cant wait,aint had a overdose of alcohol for months!!!!

Mmmmm cant wait!!!!


----------



## anabolic ant

Lin said:


> argh you mean barfin, gippin, *stretchin my ring* :thumb: that was your fault, you ate all my biccies so I had nothin to soak up the alcohol....xx


thats killing me...i just fell off me chair laughing...bloody neighbours are banging now!!!!


----------



## Slamdog

Lin said:


> buggerbum :laugh::laugh:


yep, thats about it.....


----------



## Beklet

anabolic ant said:


> good news...beklet...so its just the roughnecks for you then?


Yep! :thumb:

They're allowed to be a bit pretty, but only if they're much wider and stronger than me :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

anabolic ant said:


> i think the thread should of been pretty boy slim noofter...or old style real man...erm,like geoff capes,hahahahaha
> 
> you know what i mean...fairies crying on x-factor,looking at their hair all the time like beckham,dressed in b*tch clothes...or rough as fcuk,few knocks on the head,risk taking,dont give a toss...ready for action...and wants to be massive,bigger than ronnie types!!!!
> 
> then again,what would women prefer a tiny weeny slap n tickle sex off a well hung stallion of a pretty boy...or a hard as hell,rampant fire in the hole beaten like a drum ragging off a massively cut bodybuilder with a 2 incher...hahahahaha
> 
> blimey imagine if that were the only types of men...and women had to choose one or the other!!!!
> 
> women would be cheating all day long...(not saying women would,but they'd have to,to get variety)
> 
> bloody cheating women...saying this...imagine women,became the new men....they are on the over-take as it is...imagine(laughing now)....your woman comes in...saying she's started training...then 2 years later,she's bigger n harder than you...and tries to anally rape you at night cos she now has a todger....oooh i say...no serious,damn scary thoughts getting aired here and i've gone right off the issue...erm...what was the issue...oh yes...big muscles n women...
> 
> always works...the bigger the better....!!!!


somewhere in the middle....

handsome (would possibly be considered pretty if they were skinny i guess) bodybuilder/rugby types are a nice comprimise haha


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Yep! :thumb:
> 
> They're allowed to be a bit pretty, but only if they're much wider and stronger than me :laugh:


Yep - thats the one :thumb:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

I fvking hate pretty boys who spend more time at the mirror than their girlfriends almost as much as chavs


----------



## anabolic ant

Lin said:


> I am a counties in-breed ashton/rochdale stretchin ur ring is your throat , why what were you assumin.......... buggerbum :laugh::laugh:


you'll have to exscuse me lin...just where i'm from it means getting your back doors blown off....or taking it up the deaf n dumb,hence 'stretching the ring'....but i stand corrected,it must mean different things in different area's!!!

buggerbum...hahaha i love it...


----------



## anabolic ant

Beklet said:


> Yep! :thumb:
> 
> They're allowed to be a bit pretty, but only if they're much wider and stronger than me :laugh:


what if they spend more time than you doing their hair than you and cry because cos you used the last bit of face cream....

saying this do ladies who bodbuild or train....date likewise chaps or the normal type physique chaps?

say,that would be a good thread,think i'll go type it!!!!


----------



## anabolic ant

Zara-Leoni said:


> somewhere in the middle....
> 
> handsome (would possibly be considered pretty if they were skinny i guess) bodybuilder/rugby types are a nice comprimise haha


when you say somewhere in the midle...does that mean you are getting big and growing a todger....no,i'm joking!!!

i know what you mean...just pulling your p*sser...i'm joking again,sorry....in a good mood today!!!

i reckon you can maintain a good face up until you hit the AAS's hard and get into competition,then us blokes seem to get more lines and creases on our faces than a screwed up piece of newspaper...well i aint suffered yet!!!

then again...i have been called a bit of rough...rough as council houses...i love being council(my next thread)


----------



## Zara-Leoni

how come this thread says last post by lin at 9.26pm tonight yet i dont see said post????


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Vince said:


> Cos is a poll...everytime someone votes it comes back up


AH HA!!!

Vincenzo you are a genius!

(either that or I'm blonde..........

...........oh yeah...... :laugh


----------



## muscle01

I'm sure the ladies would like an individual who can make them laugh aswell. Muscles without brains-what's the point


----------



## Zara-Leoni

muscle01 said:


> I'm sure the ladies would like an individual who can make them laugh aswell. Muscles without brains-what's the point


Humour is a MASSIVE factor without a doubt :thumbup1:


----------



## iron head case

My wife married me because ive a big cock,

ask her [dawse]

she admits to being shallow.

When i met dawse i asked her "why did you choose me"

and she replied "you was best of a bad bunch" and look good on my arm:lol:


----------



## Beklet

muscle01 said:


> I'm sure the ladies would like an individual who can make them laugh aswell. Muscles without brains-what's the point


None at all!!!

But Lin is right - doesn't have to look so pretty on the outside as long as what's inside is good :thumb:


----------



## iron head case

Cheeky,

I will remember that comment young lady,

and save my revenge for when you get complacent


----------



## Zara-Leoni

iron head case said:


> My wife married me because ive a big cock,
> 
> ask her [dawse]
> 
> she admits to being shallow.
> 
> When i met dawse i asked her "why did you choose me"
> 
> and she replied "you was best of a bad bunch" and look good on my arm:lol:


OMG A girl after my own heart!!!!!!!!!!! :thumb:



Beklet said:


> None at all!!!
> 
> But Lin is right - doesn't have to look so pretty on the outside as long as what's inside is good :thumb:


Ah..... but even if they dont look "pretty" we like how they look so.... :thumbup1:


----------



## dawse

iron head case said:


> My wife married me because ive a big cock,
> 
> ask her [dawse]
> 
> she admits to being shallow.
> 
> When i met dawse i asked her "why did you choose me"
> 
> and she replied "you was best of a bad bunch" and look good on my arm:lol:


LMAO!! s'all true! :lol:

Exactly what I said.....to the word! LOL!

He's remembered it cos to this day he doesn't know if I was joking or not!!! :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

dawse said:


> LMAO!! s'all true! :lol:
> 
> Exactly what I said.....to the word! LOL!
> 
> He's remembered it cos to this day he doesn't know if I was joking or not!!! :lol:


Thats my girl :thumbup1: hehe....


----------



## Dezmyster

Most woman iv met dont like big muscles.


----------



## shauno

looking athletic is better than looking huge i think. because when your real big and in long sleeves you can look a bit fat when your not.


----------



## NickM

It varies on the women tbh


----------



## Govinda's Mate

My other half says no, Im not big, but trying, maybe thats why lol, Il bet when she goes to see big strippers she stays at the back and doesnt look either, like fcuk.............


----------



## standardflexer

Govinda said:


> My other half says no' date=' Im not big, but trying, maybe thats why lol, Il bet when she goes to see big strippers she stays at the back and doesnt look either, like fcuk.............[/quote']
> 
> LMAO thats funny! havent met many girls that dont like muscle on men the only ones that dont seem to be more scared and have skinny boyfreinds lol but I reckon they would love it in bed :lol:


----------



## laurie g

hmmm yeah i reckon- muscles and size give guys more confidence which women like

( i reckon)

yep in my experiance even hardened "yuk i dont like big muscles" women once having a few drinks are all over you once drunk

-women like attention so how better to get attention then a muscly guy on theyre arm to show off

thats what i think anyway but you never know what goes through the'yre minds ( no offence ladies bet you think the same about men)


----------



## Uriel

Personally I got more fanny when I was 12 1/2 stone, toned and a bit gay looking


----------



## oggy1992

confidents gets woman over anythin


----------



## Zara-Leoni

oggy1992 said:


> confidents gets woman over anythin


No danger.... I'd rather a shy muscular bloke than a confident skinny one.

Yuk :blink:


----------



## Bradz

Zara-Leoni said:


> No danger.... I'd rather a shy muscular bloke than a confident skinny one.
> 
> Yuk :blink:


I think to get yourself to a decent size in the first place you need to be Fairly confident.

You find most people that have Bads words to say about Bodybuilders etc are skinny and most likely Jealous.

I have a Few "Skinny" Freinds that think like above.

Im ok, im probably Too Confident lol :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Bradz said:


> I think to get yourself to a decent size in the first place you need to be Fairly confident.
> 
> You find most people that have Bads words to say about Bodybuilders etc are skinny and most likely Jealous.
> 
> I have a Few "Skinny" Freinds that think like above.
> 
> Im ok, im probably Too Confident lol :whistling:


I dunno, mostly agree with that, but I've known one or two guys who were pretty huge but very shy and low self-esteem which is why they trained in the first place probably. Is funny cos to the uneducated public, everyone thinks a guy that size, especially if they are good looking, will be an arrogant tw*t, but often the opposite is true.


----------



## kitten30

I'm with you on that one Zara! :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## cardio sux

Zara-Leoni said:


> I dunno, mostly agree with that, but I've known one or two guys who were pretty huge but very shy and low self-esteem which is why they trained in the first place probably. Is funny cos to the uneducated public, *everyone thinks a guy that size, especially if they are good looking, will be an arrogant tw*t, but often the opposite is true.*


joe public don't take the time to look past the looks/body ... far to quick to judge same goes for people with disabilitys.


----------



## laurie g

yep agree with the ladies here confidence on a big bloke is commonely interpreted as arrogance and i can see why it can be a turn off. most of my mates are normal, not cocky or anything and they are big guys.

Personally cos i dont drink on a night out i come across as really quite and serious, and women wont leave me alone-im not joking oh and men they seem to love me aswell hmmmmmm!


----------



## Prodiver

cardio sux said:


> joe public don't take the time to look past the looks/body ... far to quick to judge same goes for people with disabilitys.


Yes, true - but that's the true nature of Nature! All animals assess each other by display.

Course, humans are different to a degree and can converse, but they still go hugely on initial impressions. Effectively to others we are what we appear to be...

Apart from body language and facial symmetry, big child-feeding breasts are very important to blokes watching women, and women fixate on men's ****s - they need to be powerful runners to carry their offspring to safety...

And speaking as a disabled person, I find that people are actually very kind and concerned, but are embarrassed coz they usually don't know how people with particular disabilities would like to be helped without being patronized.


----------



## Prodiver

laurie g said:


> yep agree with the ladies here confidence on a big bloke is commonely interpreted as arrogance and i can see why it can be a turn off. most of my mates are normal, not cocky or anything and they are big guys.
> 
> Personally cos i dont drink on a night out i come across as really quite and serious, and women wont leave me alone-im not joking oh and men they seem to love me aswell hmmmmmm!


Serious question laurie - and this is NOT a cheap come-on! - what do you think about other men loving you as well!?


----------



## laurie g

yeah well theyre only human- nah doesnt bother me im safe with my sexuality so if gay guys come up to me i take it as a compliment as opposed to an offense and to be honest they are not out to try and rape you some are just interseted by the phisique


----------



## Guest

I personally think it does attract women yh, i don't build up due to it, but i get loads of comments/compliments/attention, due to my size. Basically i was a skinny bastard that got no fanny lol, soon as i started getting mainly arms on me, birds was coming to me by the flock! I get a few girls like errr steroids, but i think to myself what a trollop, little **** that thinks roids make you big overnight! I jst wish women would realise that even with roids, dieting, rest etc it still takes ****ing ages!


----------



## gymbunny

I find big muscles attractive but not too fussed about six packs...in fact, I prefer a slight tummy!


----------



## englishman78

Of course women love muscles.

A mate of mine used to be a model and he said now after being on Roids he pulls far more women than when he was just a skinny model.

I myself pulled a lot of women at 10 and half stone but now get far more at 17 stone and they are better quality.


----------



## Magic Torch

Is this thread still going on? LMAO YES women prefer big muscles, fact. Since I changed my profile pic on Facebook to a comp pic I have been added by more women, and had some v interesting FB chats too PMSL


----------



## MissBC

Magic Torch said:


> Is this thread still going on? LMAO YES women prefer big muscles, fact. Since I changed my profile pic on Facebook to a comp pic I have been added by more women, and had some v interesting FB chats too PMSL


SLUT.............................

:innocent: love you, please still buy me makeup xx


----------



## Moscos

i have the looks.confidence and body.

the complete package.

women are all over me like wasps over spilt icecream.


----------



## Guest

Moscos said:


> i have the looks.confidence and body.
> 
> the complete package.
> 
> women are all over me like wasps over spilt icecream.


 :thumbup1:

Yesterday i was walking to class and i walked past my house mate/training partner he was walking with this bird he fancies and normally i would say some thing very loud to make him feel embarassed but this time the **** beat me to it and said i looked like a thug which got lots of giggles from the girl and left me speechless for once.

So later i asked him how did he manage to see me before i saw him because he always looks at the floor while he walks plus he has only one functioning eye. So he said the girl he was with gave out a little gasp as she saw me walking towards them which prompted him to look up (yes that was quite the ego boost:thumbup1. However, afterwards she asked him "why would he or any one want to be that big??" to which he could not say a lot because he has told her a few times he does bb and what he didnt tell her is he spends all his life consumed with bb and spending all his cash on drugs so he can look like con. :lol:

Moral of the story is not all girls like big guys. If you are a big guy or wish to be a big guy you want a girl that is into that. I also had a gf for one year that thought i should weigh 180lb and look "normal":laugh:. And finally the biggest point is my training partner can not choose girls for the life of him( the last one he liked asked me to take her home when we were all at a bar, in front of him even:lol.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy

RAIKEY said:


> the whole, drug ravaged, skinny, rockstar look seems to be doing very well at the moment tho dont it?...
> 
> like Russel Brand and Pete Doherty,....
> 
> they never go short of a supermodel or two,...


Exactly mate,

Especially amongst the student crowd where a guy thats spent time working on his body will come second to some 9 stone clown in 26in waist jeans that make his legs look like pipe cleaners.

Madness lol.


----------



## andreww60

yeah me to..


----------



## andreww60

would stiil like to be bigger...


----------



## andreww60

I think woman like you big, its a protection thing, they think you will be able to look after them...


----------



## andreww60

Moscos said:


> i have the looks.confidence and body.
> 
> the complete package.
> 
> women are all over me like wasps over spilt icecream.


----------



## Ollie B

Magic Torch said:


> Is this thread still going on? LMAO YES women prefer big muscles, fact. Since I changed my profile pic on Facebook to a comp pic I have been added by more women, and had some v interesting FB chats too PMSL


Ive had the same but i have a girlfriend. She told me to post it up. Now I get swole comments and snide comments like "Roids!" etc :lol:


----------



## clelland

i think big muscles do attract women i get more attention now that im a bit bigger usualy girls that already knew me when i was a skinny but also size attracts daft drunk guys askin if your on gear


----------



## supermancss

pretty unanimous ^^


----------



## clelland

Zara-Leoni said:


> I dunno, mostly agree with that, but I've known one or two guys who were pretty huge but very shy and low self-esteem which is why they trained in the first place probably. Is funny cos to the uneducated public, everyone thinks a guy that size, especially if they are good looking, will be an arrogant tw*t, but often the opposite is true.


i totaly agree..... its the reason i train as im pretty shy and have no confidence


----------



## Andypandy999

I think this is a hard one to explain,,,as it all depends on the womans type...

BUT having said that i feel that a man with a bit of shape does attract more woman than average...............

Andy


----------



## W33BAM

clelland said:


> i totaly agree..... its the reason i train as im pretty shy and have no confidence


WOW!!! Are you the same Clelland that I met down Bobbys gym the other week???

Me and my fiance Johnny were down for the night....


----------



## niemiec78

its true what they say once a women has a bodybuilder they always want a bodybuilder lol


----------



## W33BAM

niemiec78 said:


> its true what they say once a women has a bodybuilder they always want a bodybuilder lol


Errr, well I wouldn't trade mine for a twigglet-Russell Brand-alike-with jeans so tight you can count the change in his pockets-dire straits stylee!!

No thank you! :nono: 

I'd break a skinny boy now!! Swing the poor lad aboot like an empty trackie!! pmsl!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ShaunMc

W33BAM said:


> Errr, well I wouldn't trade mine for a twigglet-Russell Brand-alike-with jeans so tight you can count the change in his pockets-dire straits stylee!!
> 
> No thank you! :nono:
> 
> I'd break a skinny boy now!! Swing the poor lad aboot like an empty trackie!! pmsl!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


thats almost a good enough reason for anyman to get to the gym and get big W33BAM

:tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

W33BAM said:


> Errr, well I wouldn't trade mine for a twigglet-Russell Brand-alike-with jeans so tight you can count the change in his pockets-dire straits stylee!!
> 
> No thank you! :nono:
> 
> I'd break a skinny boy now!! Swing the poor lad aboot like an empty trackie!! pmsl!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


....weet shammy anyone..... :whistling: :lol:

Agree though. Not a hope in hell of dating any metrosexual skinny boy in tight jeans with their pants showing and wearing bangles etc.... urgh.

In fact.... I might start putting a weight limit (or perhaps a lean weight limit pmsl) for any potential applicants :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Zara-Leoni said:


> ....weet shammy anyone..... :whistling: :lol:
> 
> Agree though. Not a hope in hell of dating any metrosexual skinny boy in tight jeans with their pants showing and wearing bangles etc.... urgh.
> 
> In fact.... I might start putting a weight limit (or perhaps a lean weight limit pmsl) for any potential applicants :lol:


lmao, i can see blind date now....

'our graham' is asking contestant number 3 to please jump on the weighing scales


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Incredible Bulk said:


> lmao, i can see blind date now....
> 
> 'our graham' is asking contestant number 3 to please jump on the weighing scales


Damm fine idea :cool2:

"Our Graham" will also need to invest in some bf calipers pmsl.... 

I may start requesting that bars and nightclubs install them as a feature too so I can double check :laugh:


----------



## adesign

Gerry_bhoy said:


> Exactly mate,
> 
> Especially amongst the student crowd where a guy thats spent time working on his body will come second to some 9 stone clown in 26in waist jeans that make his legs look like pipe cleaners.
> 
> Madness lol.


I find that all too often.

As a side note, at 5ft5(.5), I'm undecided at whether going for the mass bulk or M-H cover build would look best. Though, its still all down to my own preference which coincindentally, is still undecided.


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Damm fine idea :cool2:
> 
> "Our Graham" will also need to invest in some bf calipers pmsl....
> 
> I may start requesting that bars and nightclubs install them as a feature too so I can double check :laugh:


 :lol:


----------



## Dandy-uk

i think if your a big lad woman like tht ....feeling of security for most ..as long as ur not showing off ur body too much to the point u look a complete self lover ..


----------



## MissBC

W33BAM said:


> Errr, well I wouldn't trade mine for a twigglet-Russell Brand-alike-with jeans so tight you can count the change in his pockets-dire straits stylee!!





Zara-Leoni said:


> Agree though. Not a hope in hell of dating any metrosexual skinny boy in tight jeans with their pants showing and wearing bangles etc.... urgh.
> 
> In fact.... I might start putting a weight limit (or perhaps a lean weight limit pmsl) for any potential applicants :lol:


SOOOOOOOO true, i was looking at pics of a few guys i dated the other day (pre bber type) and i was like WTF WAS I THINKING!! hahahahahahaha

NEVER again will a skinny, metro, 'TONED' guy get my attention hahahahaha oh any loving :whistling:


----------



## liamhutch

All bodybuilding has done for me with women is they all think of me as a 'roid head', 'aggressive', 'self obsessed', 'meat head', 'cheater' etc...

None even like the look at all, it disgusts them. A lot even think mens healths physiques are 'disgusting and muscley' and instead they go for either the rockstar look, or pretty boy look, both skinny.

I don't know if this is just my area and age group (im 19), but it almost puts me off it! Then i realise the iron is far more important than women


----------



## HGH

i suppose its also down to the accessories you wear e.g. style of bumbag


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> In fact.... I might start putting a weight limit (or perhaps a lean weight limit pmsl) for any potential applicants :lol:


Yep...they have to weigh more than me, for a start...don't want someone I can just throw around lol :laugh:



liamhutch said:


> All bodybuilding has done for me with women is they all think of me as a 'roid head', 'aggressive', 'self obsessed', 'meat head', 'cheater' etc...
> 
> None even like the look at all, it disgusts them. A lot even think mens healths physiques are 'disgusting and muscley' and instead they go for either the rockstar look, or pretty boy look, both skinny.
> 
> I don't know if this is just my area and age group (im 19), but it almost puts me off it! Then i realise the iron is far more important than women


It's your age group. Your options are to go and find a real woman now, or stick it out till the little girls have grown up.... :thumb:


----------



## YoungGun

All women blatently like it, The ones that don't either:

Have B/F's who are skinny as fcuk and own multiple pairs of black skinny jeans.

OR

They are clearly jelous as they know you are not going to pork thier minge, so attack is the best form of defence.

IMO The usual option is the skinny B/F.


----------



## scottacho

liamhutch said:


> All bodybuilding has done for me with women is they all think of me as a 'roid head', 'aggressive', 'self obsessed', 'meat head', 'cheater' etc...
> 
> None even like the look at all, it disgusts them. A lot even think mens healths physiques are 'disgusting and muscley' and instead they go for either the rockstar look, or pretty boy look, both skinny.
> 
> I don't know if this is just my area and age group (im 19), but it almost puts me off it! Then i realise the iron is far more important than women


same mate everyone are age says im just a stead head or im a rat who cheats on birds just because i want to be bigger there jokes tbh especially when you see the stunning birds with propa muppets


----------



## liamhutch

I suppose if it were the other way round, the pretty boys would just say,

'look at them ****in roid heads gettin all the birds when i put all this effort into style and makin my hair look nice and all they do is pop some steds and lift weights!!!'

:lol:

Different strokes for different folks init, but there must be someone out there that likes us lol?


----------



## solidcecil

every girl is different but, i find most girls dont like massive muscles just like toned arms etc and a nice 6pack :thumb:

<--- not showing off or anything :whistling: haha


----------



## Zara-Leoni

solidcecil said:


> every girl is different but, i find most girls dont like massive muscles just like toned arms etc and a nice 6pack :thumb:
> 
> <--- not showing off or anything :whistling: haha


lol.....

suits me fine if thats what most girls like.... leaves the bigger ones free


----------



## nobody

In my experience its a bigger wallet than bigger muscles


----------



## Jojo 007

nobody said:


> In my experience its a bigger wallet than bigger muscles


I TAKE IT U BEEN OUT WITH SOME GOLD DIGGERS THEN :lol:


----------



## nobody

Jojo 007 said:


> I TAKE IT U BEEN OUT WITH SOME GOLD DIGGERS THEN :lol:


yep unfortunatly i have. When i was younger i went for the 'tarted up' type (big mistake)

Manicure £30

Hair £50

not to mention shoes, bags, clothes etc

To be honest i found them the most selfish, miserable, unconsiderate trolls

I now much prefer the 'natural beauty' with good sence of humor and personality. Dont care if they are fat or thin i just want someone thats nice to be around. (found her about 3 years ago


----------



## Fox x x

seriously - if you're truly in love what would it matter lol

you're definitely not going to end up with something you don't like or are intuitive enough to work out that the person you're thinking could be the one has potential to not live up to the standards they show when you're in to them initially.

Having a fit guy on your arm is what every woman wants I truly believe - but she should also be happy to dig you what ever style you try...fit or not so phat 

in a nutshell though...muscles definitely work for me


----------



## Gym Bunny

At the end of the day if a guy/gal can't turn me on mentally it doesn't matter how hawt they are....

But....I'm much more likely to look favourably on a guy with +17in arms than one with less quad definition than me. As for women...well, this thread ain't about that. :innocent:

Seriously though, I couldn't date anyone who wasn't active in some sport.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy

All in all of course they do - more chance of them actually taking notice of you or approaching you.

But for alot of women it isnt necessarily a case of the bigger the better in terms of muscle.

You just have to look like you put in the effort an take care of your body - grooming comes into play here to.

Obviously Woman and girls are totally different, 18-19 year old student girls will go for you if you have the Pete Docherty style about you, whereas slightly older ones are more likely to appreciate a body you've worked hard for.

Good chat and confidence are up there to.


----------



## flatout.com

all i would like to say is when i was lean and 10st7 i had more attention from men(especially in Ibiza)


----------



## LittleChris

flatout.com said:


> all i would like to say is when i was lean and 10st7 i had more attention from men(especially in Ibiza)


Ah, is that why are you dieting again? :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

nobody said:


> yep unfortunatly i have. When i was younger i went for the 'tarted up' type (big mistake)
> 
> Manicure £30
> 
> Hair £50
> 
> *Bargain - could I please have the name of the place in Leamington Spa that does such cheap hair and nails - we are in the midst of a credit crunch ......:laugh:*
> 
> not to mention shoes, bags, clothes etc
> 
> To be honest i found them the most selfish, miserable, unconsiderate trolls
> 
> I now much prefer the 'natural beauty' with good sence of humor and personality. Dont care if they are fat or thin i just want someone thats nice to be around. (found her about 3 years ago


----------



## stavmangr

NO!!!

A lean body YES!!


----------



## megatron

If know anything about women (and I don't), I know that looks play much less of a part then for men.


----------



## vandangos

im not that big yet. 6ft"2, 15 stone, 12% bf ish And when i go out i get alot more attention of guys than gals.


----------



## Dezw

Some women like it and some don't.

IMO more like guys with a decent bit of muscle, makes them feel a bit safer.


----------



## geeby112

dutch_scott said:


> flame away but this is how it is
> 
> I cleaned up at high school,
> 
> then uni student
> 
> then 22-27, thats being lean with 20" arms from 18 till now (ok am biigger)
> 
> why?
> 
> cos im educated, i understand saying "oi babes, lets **** or ow big ya jugs?" wont work and when bbuilders try it any woman bolts,
> 
> some guy said students wud prefer 9st in jeans, WRONG WRONG...
> 
> I dated 18-20 year olds few years back, they were models, stunning, they loved i was bigger, a man, but i also know how to treat one, take care of my dress sense,
> 
> most big guys i know act like [email protected], so all these storied come up
> 
> thing is most r
> 
> a. dilusioned how they look, bloat, rubbish symetry, bad dress sense, attitude,
> 
> try usa. big big guys, well dressed, successful and have sexual confidence.-will pull any woman cos its total package...
> 
> flame but i used to go out with 3 guys all big, dressed well, good looking, cleaned up,
> 
> ugly **** holes who only want a quick fcuk get muscles then use excuses why they dont pull , "ah women/students/fish dont like big guys"
> 
> WAKE UP
> 
> they dnt like d!ck heads who r full of ****.i bet if i spend 5 mins with most 19 year olds who train i can spot qwhy 9st guys out pull them!!!


I agree with you mate :thumbup1:


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat

geeby112 said:


> I agree with you mate :thumbup1:


 x2


----------



## Big Dawg

geeby112 said:


> I agree with you mate :thumbup1:


As do I. Muscles won't get you anywhere. Confidence, politeness, an understanding of what women actually respond to etc is what's gonna be a deciding factor - IE good game lol. If a woman falls for you then it's not gonna be due to how much or how little muscle you hold IMO.


----------



## davidsw8

I dunno about with women, but they certainly attract men! You can't move in most gay clubs these days for all the shirtless guys with their 6 packs etc. Not that I'm complaining ;-)


----------



## Was_Eric

AlasTTTair said:


> As do I. Muscles won't get you anywhere. Confidence, politeness, an understanding of what women actually respond to etc is what's gonna be a deciding factor - IE good game lol. If a woman falls for you then it's not gonna be due to how much or how little muscle you hold IMO.


aye but there has to be some initial attraction dude

there are probably some cases of people falling for people on personality attraction alone but it wont be a very high percentage


----------



## stavmangr

Lean body-Money-Politeness-Humor-Education-Job the more you have of them the more likely to suceed.FORGET THE BIG MUSCLES most women find them inattractive


----------



## treb92

They get you more attention yes. if i see a girl with big baps or in good shape I cant help but look even if they have an ugly boat.


----------



## Big Dawg

erics44 said:


> aye but there has to be some initial attraction dude
> 
> there are probably some cases of people falling for people on personality attraction alone but it wont be a very high percentage


Yeah of course, but we're not talking about out of shape fat guys. We're talking about average guys vs guys with muscle, both in good/ acceptable shape. Seeing as the man usually approaches the woman, he'd be able to convey his personality straight away, and the woman would hopefully base her opinion on this. I think if the guy is supremely confident and friendly the woman would dig his muscles as it shows a dedication to his physique that a lot of guys don't have. I can't see a woman being repulsed as they may be if the guy was a slob.


----------



## Was_Eric

AlasTTTair said:


> Yeah of course, but we're not talking about out of shape fat guys. We're talking about average guys vs guys with muscle, both in good/ acceptable shape. Seeing as the man usually approaches the woman, he'd be able to convey his personality straight away, and the woman would hopefully base her opinion on this. I think if the guy is supremely confident and friendly the woman would dig his muscles as it shows a dedication to his physique that a lot of guys don't have. I can't see a woman being repulsed as they may be if the guy was a slob.


yep im with you on that

do you think that the same dude with the same confidence and the same lines would have a better chance of pulling if his muscles were bigger?


----------



## Big Dawg

erics44 said:


> yep im with you on that
> 
> do you think that the same dude with the same confidence and the same lines would have a better chance of pulling if his muscles were bigger?


I don't think so. I reckon it'd be equal at best tbh. Women probs would respond better to an average guy, though I'm not convinced they'd discriminate a guy for being muscular; having a good physique is something to be respected and you'd think most people would get that if the guy had the right attitude.

I think it would evoke more of a "Wow! Can I touch them?" response as opposed to "You're too big, go away".


----------



## Was_Eric

AlasTTTair said:


> I don't think so. I reckon it'd be equal at best tbh. Women probs would respond better to an average guy, though I'm not convinced they'd discriminate a guy for being muscular; having a good physique is something to be respected and you'd think most people would get that if the guy had the right attitude.
> 
> I think it would evoke more of a "Wow! Can I touch them?" response as opposed to "You're too big, go away".


look at it in another way, if you approached this burd would it be fair to say (regardless of how her head looked or what her personality was like) the better her physique was the more you would want to shag her?


----------



## Big Dawg

erics44 said:


> look at it in another way, if you approached this burd would it be fair to say (regardless of how her head looked or what her personality was like) the better her physique was the more you would want to shag her?


Yeah, but seeing as you're the one approaching, you have to base your decision to approach solely on looks as you have nothing else to go on. If her personality's rubbish you can just walk away once you find out. Looks are much more important to men, honestly. The woman, once you've approached would listen to your grade-A game and if you get it right she should feel attracted to you for various reasons besides looks. Through evolution we are attracted to certain characteristics in a woman, most of them physical. However, women are more attracted to social status, ability to provide, guys who won't leave them after they get pregnant etc, with things like physique, sense of humour etc being secondary I would imagine.


----------



## toxo

women are nuts, dont try to work out what someone who complains her tits are not big enough then goes on a diet wants.


----------



## Big Dawg

[email protected] said:


> women are nuts, dont try to work out what someone who complains her tits are not big enough then goes on a diet wants.


Bit of an odd statement mate.


----------



## anabolic ant

ladies,do this attract you?


----------



## tjwilkie

i think grils like the muscle and fitnes look somthing they can show off with on there arm wen there out


----------



## Gym Bunny

anabolic ant said:


> ladies,do this attract you?


Good god no! I could never data a man that would be seen in public with a sparkly purple/pink posing pouch on. :ban:A more sedate blue would be much better. :lol:

In answer to your question: forearms. :bounce:


----------



## hoggatt

I'm 14 and when I show girls st school bodybuilders they think it is horrid but they love the mens health style they dig abs lol


----------



## Gym Bunny

hoggatt said:


> I'm 14 and when I show girls st school bodybuilders they think it is horrid but they love the mens health style they dig abs lol


Yeah teenage girls may dig abs....and at your age your metabolism is on fire so building up mass will be difficult. Women, however, do prefer muscles on the rest of the body than a skinny wee runt with abs. Just work on building up a good base for now and including compounds rather than focusing on bicep curls and you'll be sorted. :thumb:


----------



## UKWolverine

In the bar and club scene I think it's the added sexual confidence that having a good physique gives you which is attractive to women, a typical skinny/fat man will be as attractive as a mens health model if he has the same level of sexual confidence.

In my experience the only added benefit of having a good body, beyond confidence is the fact you will get more women inviting you to approach them, more eye contact etc.


----------



## nobody

my misses must have hooked up with me through pity :sad:


----------



## mick_the_brick

Girls like ab's... ladies like muscles

IME


----------



## MaKaVeLi

anabolic ant said:


> ladies,do this attract you?


Is that you Ant? It turns me on you sexy fvcker



mick_the_brick said:


> Girls like ab's... ladies like muscles
> 
> IME


Agreed with this! Although I get my brothers 16 year old chav slut mates trying to come in my bedroom PMSL.


----------



## Beklet

anabolic ant said:


> ladies,do this attract you?


No - those posing trunks are minging - at least make them spangly red and I'll think about it....:laugh:

Seriously though - he does look as if all that muscle would be cumbersome, personally I'd prefer a little less


----------



## Guest

Beklet said:


> No - those posing trunks are minging - at least make them spangly red and I'll think about it....:laugh:
> 
> Seriously though - he does look as if all that muscle would be cumbersome, personally I'd prefer a little less


 Well luckly for you there are not many guys Colemans size on this planet:lol:

Any one who thinks that big muscles do not attract women simply do not have big muscles. The bigger i get the more the women love me its fvcking ridiculas.

Plus muscles make you look older. Yesterday i gave my 18 year old brother my card id while i used my passport and he got into every club/bar with out a problem (you have to be over 21 here and my id says age 23) :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Con said:


> Well luckly for you there are not many guys Colemans size on this planet:lol:
> 
> Any one who thinks that big muscles do not attract women simply do not have big muscles. The bigger i get the more the women love me its fvcking ridiculas.
> 
> Plus muscles make you look older. Yesterday i gave my 18 year old brother my card id while i used my passport and he got into every club/bar with out a problem (you have to be over 21 here and my id says age 23) :lol:


Bingo! Muscles on men and women = :drool:


----------



## boodika

mick_the_brick said:


> Girls like ab's... ladies like muscles
> 
> IME


....and women like both!


----------



## defdaz

My main discovery is that women prefer me lean and muscular to fat and flabby. Go figure! :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Gym Bunny said:


> Good god no! I could never data a man that would be seen in public with a sparkly purple/pink posing pouch on. :ban:A more sedate blue would be much better. :lol:
> 
> In answer to your question: forearms. :bounce:


Don;t make me have to route through all my pics of Paul to find pink, blue AND red (just for Beks) posing trunks lol

Ant - once at the point of being comp ready it's no longer a case of finding someone attractive. Once the latter stages of getting that lean the focus shifts for me personally and I become more critical because there is a goal to be acheived and set criteria.....saying that it's rather pleasant on the eye! :whistling:


----------



## welshflame

the way i see it is i do it for myself and no one else. if women find me attractive then great. weight training for me gives me goals and self disciplin and i do enjoy it and i love seeing me transform, the results and the way i look. hence why i do it.


----------



## funguswarrior

I think that alot of the women say in public that they dont like big muscles, maybe because they assoiciate it with steroids. But as many of you have pointed out when they cuddle you or touch you they seem to change there minds quite quickly.


----------



## Will101

Neil Strauss, (AKA Style) and Mystery (from Mystery Method) prove beyond all reasonable doubt that you do not need muscles or good looks to pick up women. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

<o></o>

These guys have picked up more women that most of us could ever dream of and they are not exactly good looking, muscular or fit!<o></o>

<o></o>

Based on their theory muscles would be a form or "peacocking" - they probably help with initial attention grabbing but from there on in it's all about personality. <o></o>


----------



## Mandy 12

Yep!! Defo, it's an alpha male thing for us women anyway. We love strong, confident men and muscles are representative of that, that's all.


----------



## Nitrolen

I find women prefer humour and confidence over muscles any day.


----------



## ManOnAMission

Nitrolen said:


> I find women prefer humour and confidence over muscles any day.


Spot on, you only need to look at the classic "hunks" & "studs", they aren't bodybuilders, they are generally lean good looking guys, or skinny guys with a pretty face that have a great sense of humour.

However, having big muscles will always get you a shag, and attention from a certain group of women if you walk into a club, or bar........im not body builder status yet, but look muscular and you can see that it does get you attention, no doubt about that......but it also works agaisnt you sometimes, as even if a hot chick thinks your hot, she plays extra hard to get.


----------



## Irish Beast

Speaking from experience in Liverpool if you weigh more than 10 stone you don't have a chance! Some really attractive girls go out with skinny little weasels with bum fluff moustaches!


----------



## Irish Beast

At times in my life when I have had the muscular look I got more blokes coming up to me then women! Asking me 'How do you get the big?' and all that nonsense!


----------



## Milky

Irish Beast said:


> Speaking from experience in Liverpool if you weigh more than 10 stone you don't have a chance! Some really attractive girls go out with skinny little weasels with bum fluff moustaches!


They proably go for the bad boy theiving scum shell suit wearing look mate !

Ive seen some stunners ( all with tans by the way Liverpool must be the Barbados of the north west ) all with some right bell ends !

:beer:


----------



## Irish Beast

gemilky69 said:


> They proably go for the bad boy theiving scum shell suit wearing look mate !
> 
> Ive seen some stunners ( all with tans by the way Liverpool must be the Barbados of the north west ) all with some right bell ends !
> 
> :beer:


Its one of lifes many mysteries!

Melanotan is the worst thing ever to happen to Liverpool! They've gone from being orange to black! I spoke to a girl on holiday a few weeks back who took it upon herself to double the recommeded dosage of MT2. I have never seen anything like it!


----------



## Milky

Irish Beast said:


> Its one of lifes many mysteries!
> 
> Melanotan is the worst thing ever to happen to Liverpool! They've gone from being orange to black! I spoke to a girl on holiday a few weeks back who took it upon herself to double the recommeded dosage of MT2. I have never seen anything like it!


Yep seen it myself it's not even a good look ! Dont get me wrong l use the stuff myself but not to that extent !

:beer:


----------



## Bazooka Tooth

kevo said:


> Ahh dammit!!! That'll be why then!!!
> 
> (unless it was pull the pig night)!
> 
> .


PMSL


----------



## shauno

just dont do it for the wrong reasons.

i used to train purely for vanity and one of the girls i was trying to impress recently told me that she used to like the way i looked and doesnt like what i look like now. go figure.....

enjoy training but dont rely on that to pull women. get funny and confident and use you physique as a nice novelty cos when it goes so will she.


----------



## Nathrakh

Kind of funny today, got two reactions - couple of girls (teens or early 20s I think) took one look at me and muttered yuk, while about an hour later was in coffee shop and this girl (mid-20s) asked if I worked out and in the end swapped numbers (will see if she's free tomorrow  ) - like the Marmite comparison, women tend to either love it or hate it.


----------



## Britbb

Mike remember when you were going through poses with me in the studio at the gym infront of the mirrors.

There were those two girls who were staff at the gym staring at you (they had been drinking and just come back into the gym as it was about 9.30 pm or something)...

I said they could come in and one said to me 'omg your mate is so fit' hahaha.

I told you that.

They were early 20's...BUT (BIG BUT)...

One was australian and one was american.

And that leads me onto the real crux of the debate, it is different in each country! Australian beach babes, and american sexy beach hotties will go for bodybuilders because its more part of their culture.

Some women in britain will go for the bodybuilder look but far less than a californian beach babe who also takes pride in her body, goes to the gym and eats healthy.

In this country the majority of women go out binge drinking and arent even in control of their minds halfway through the night. If you were to ask the women on this site (who are generally as a whole a lot better looking than your average british woman) if they prefer bodybuilders or regular joe, they will choose the bodybuilder that is because they understand the lifestyle and they also participate in it as well.

The same goes in america, people are much more 'wowed' by bodybuilders as it is seen as 'body beautiful' over there. That is how their culture looks at it.

Whereas here, the classic fat british pear shaped sl4g who has already drunk 5 pints of stout and walking around in her bare feet around town with blisters all over them might start screaming out 'steroids steroids' as she splutters and falls over the curb. Yet the super hot american stripper that has just walked out of the strip club pocketing a cool 1500 dollars for one nights work would eagerly want to have a conversation with a bodybuilder and give him her digits.

Thats the difference


----------



## Uriel

Jeezus,

There are some nice women in the UK, they're not all lager slags


----------



## Nathrakh

Yeah have definitely noticed the difference. Working in central London the reaction's 50/50 positive/negative with people from every part of the world but living in Essex its generally negative so tend to get both types you described.


----------



## small.traps

i dont look like none of the above or any of the avvaters iv seen so far..

but muscle deffo does seem to make an impression on gurlz..iv had moor comments these last 12 months than the last 10 yrs,,


----------



## ManOnAMission

Britbb - slightly over reaction there, but I see your point, however I have been to Australia and this may sound a little harsh but the women are very easy in general, not sure what they put in the water there but they all seem to be highly sexed......also you need to remember the climate makes a big difference, sun, the beach, beach bodies, superficial world.

Maybe over here there are a large number of overweight, drunk women, that just want to get drunk, laid and drop their knickers for the first guy to buy them a glass of wine, but for every one of them, they are many beautiful british women that have some standards.


----------



## Britbb

Pectoral said:


> Britbb - slightly over reaction there, but I see your point, however I have been to Australia and this may sound a little harsh but the women are very easy in general, not sure what they put in the water there but they all seem to be highly sexed......also you need to remember the climate makes a big difference, sun, the beach, beach bodies, superficial world.
> 
> Maybe over here there are a large number of overweight, drunk women, that just want to get drunk, laid and drop their knickers for the first guy to buy them a glass of wine, but for every one of them, they are many beautiful british women that have some standards.


There are plenty of nice women and ussually the nice ones are the ones that fancy bodybuilders or more muscular men.

But the degenerates are also everywhere. You only have to look on an episode of booze britain or ibiza uncovered to see all the mingers sluggishly hobbling around p1ssed as hell bumping into things on the street barefeet with heels in hand and shouting abuse at people walking by. Yipppeeee 'girl power' they shout through their yellow teeth and beer stinking breath with *** in hand....mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm how sexy!


----------



## Nitrolen

Britbb said:


> Mike remember when you were going through poses with me in the studio at the gym infront of the mirrors.
> 
> There were those two girls who were staff at the gym staring at you (they had been drinking and just come back into the gym as it was about 9.30 pm or something)...
> 
> I said they could come in and one said to me 'omg your mate is so fit' hahaha.
> 
> I told you that.
> 
> They were early 20's...BUT (BIG BUT)...
> 
> One was australian and one was american.
> 
> And that leads me onto the real crux of the debate, it is different in each country! Australian beach babes, and american sexy beach hotties will go for bodybuilders because its more part of their culture.
> 
> Some women in britain will go for the bodybuilder look but far less than a californian beach babe who also takes pride in her body, goes to the gym and eats healthy.
> 
> In this country the majority of women go out binge drinking and arent even in control of their minds halfway through the night. If you were to ask the women on this site (who are generally as a whole a lot better looking than your average british woman) if they prefer bodybuilders or regular joe, they will choose the bodybuilder that is because they understand the lifestyle and they also participate in it as well.
> 
> The same goes in america, people are much more 'wowed' by bodybuilders as it is seen as 'body beautiful' over there. That is how their culture looks at it.
> 
> Whereas here, the *classic fat british pear shaped sl4g* who has already drunk 5 pints of stout and walking around in her bare feet around town with blisters all over them might start screaming out 'steroids steroids' as she splutters and falls over the curb. Yet the super hot american stripper that has just walked out of the strip club pocketing a cool 1500 dollars for one nights work would eagerly want to have a conversation with a bodybuilder and give him her digits.
> 
> Thats the difference


Harsh but true


----------



## Tommy10

Britbb said:


> Mike remember when you were going through poses with me in the studio at the gym infront of the mirrors.
> 
> There were those two girls who were staff at the gym staring at you (they had been drinking and just come back into the gym as it was about 9.30 pm or something)...
> 
> I said they could come in and one said to me 'omg your mate is so fit' hahaha.
> 
> I told you that.
> 
> They were early 20's...BUT (BIG BUT)...
> 
> One was australian and one was american.
> 
> And that leads me onto the real crux of the debate, it is different in each country! Australian beach babes, and american sexy beach hotties will go for bodybuilders because its more part of their culture.
> 
> Some women in britain will go for the bodybuilder look but far less than a californian beach babe who also takes pride in her body, goes to the gym and eats healthy.
> 
> In this country the majority of women go out binge drinking and arent even in control of their minds halfway through the night. If you were to ask the women on this site (who are generally as a whole a lot better looking than your average british woman) if they prefer bodybuilders or regular joe, they will choose the bodybuilder that is because they understand the lifestyle and they also participate in it as well.
> 
> The same goes in america, people are much more 'wowed' by bodybuilders as it is seen as 'body beautiful' over there. That is how their culture looks at it.
> 
> Whereas here, the classic fat british pear shaped sl4g who has already drunk 5 pints of stout and walking around in her bare feet around town with blisters all over them might start screaming out 'steroids steroids' as she splutters and falls over the curb. Yet the super hot american stripper that has just walked out of the strip club pocketing a cool 1500 dollars for one nights work would eagerly want to have a conversation with a bodybuilder and give him her digits.
> 
> Thats the difference


If the women are that bad here, you should move to California, 

it stands to reason that British people- not just women- don't have bodies like California people- the sun doesn't shine as much- we don't have muscle beach, Hollywood and every Global icon living on our doorsteps, if you put all this on UK shores, UK people would be those California Babes u talk about. Ofcourse the women on here are going to admire BB's, why else would they be on this site if they didn't have a genuine interest in their and other like minded peoples bodies? I think you are generalising way too much... you only need to watch Jerry Springer for 5 mins to see it aint all a bed of beach babes in America, also there are a lot of stunning, beautiful, sexy, non- body building women in the UK, be it Strippers, mothers, teachers or just plain British.  ...not sure where u socialise or hang out...but it aint all that bad.


----------



## LittleChris

Have you been to Califorinia Brit?


----------



## anadrol_mole

i dont see many women posting here!....lol, maybe you should just let birds answer who they think looks best


----------



## Round-2

I will pit my Guitar against muscle anyday

Break out a guitar, look them in the eye and show them how they make you feel by singing the song they inspired in you.


----------



## marts_uk

its usualy all the [email protected] that fancy muscle men, usualy woman with no brains aswell.


----------



## Nelson

marts_uk said:


> its usualy all the [email protected] that fancy muscle men, usualy woman with no brains aswell.


Perfect... :thumb:


----------



## HJL

*everything you change about youself makes diferent types of women atracted to you. shave your head and some girls would like you. had you had long hair, the girl may not have like you. wear a denim jacket, have your ears pierced, get a tattoo, get muscles. If i went out with some clothes on, i may pul difrent girls to if i had other clothes on. but im stil me on the inside!!*

*same with muscle, you have an image that people see as soon as they see you. they may instantly turn away or they may instantly be atracted.*

*if you atract a woman with big muscles, then its because she is atracted to big muscles.*

*Do women with big boobs atract men? well yeh, but only the men who like big boobs.*


----------



## YoungGun

marts_uk said:


> its usualy all the [email protected] that fancy muscle men, usualy woman with no brains aswell.


 What a load of bollox:ban:


----------



## synthasize

to be honest, its so ambiguous what women are attracted to, just like men like women different, ie. skinny, curvy etc. but if i had to say one physique that attracts most women it would be the men's health 'bigger than average but really cut up' look

big arms might be a key part to attract women cos thats the part they see most often if you're just out and about


----------



## Kyl3cook

To be honest, the majority of my female friends, if asked, have said that they don't like absurdly muscular men. In fact, I have never in my life been told by a woman that she prefers the much more muscular man. It stands to reason though that a woman will be attracted more to a man that takes car of himself, which is why I believe that the middle ground is the most desirable, i.e., a well toned, athletic body.

Of course there are exceptions to every rule, and undoubtedly some women prefer the skinnier men, and some prefer the bigger man - I just expect that the majority prefer the 'middle' man.

I suppose it's the same for men in view to women also.


----------



## Hunter84

I don't think it matters if you big/small fat/thin if there's something about ya, you'll attract women.


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

A 9 inch muscle between the legs normally get a woman interested.

P.S so i have been told.


----------



## Jem

Muscles, intelligence, a sense of humour & I am sold..... dont care what the face is like unless tis particularly gross


----------



## Jux

Jem said:


> Muscles, intelligence, a sense of humour & I am sold..... dont care what the face is like unless tis particularly gross


I like girls like you, attracted to things that a man can improve on .... not things like his face which he cannot, unless surgery is involved.... reps


----------



## Rachie

im quite fussy (just ask DC55!!) i dont like skinny guys.....but i dont like guys with too much muscle!! i have to find him attractive but he also needs to have a good personality and be able to have a laugh and joke around with!! he also needs to have some potential about him.....i dont wanna be with someone that is in a dead end job and no prospects!!


----------



## adesign

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> I like girls like you, attracted to things that a man can improve on .... not things like his face which he cannot, unless surgery is involved.... reps


x2


----------



## Ironclad

Most women.. no. All women i've spoken to say big muscles are a turn off, yet they still get drawn in like a magnet.


----------



## Propper Joss

MrsDC55 said:


> im quite fussy (just ask DC55!!) i dont like skinny guys.....but i dont like guys with too much muscle!! i have to find him attractive but he also needs to have a good personality and be able to have a laugh and joke around with!! he also needs to have some potential about him.....i dont wanna be with someone that is in a dead end job and no prospects!!


You see. It's all about money:cursing: :lol:

LOL


----------



## Jake1436114563

Stupid thread. Every woman is different.

Most women like the Men's health look, or the footballer body.


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

I like women. :thumb:


----------



## cecil_sensation

well when i had had lost my belly fat and was lloking rather good i used to get loads of attention

but when i put on a bit of belly fat after bulking i didnt get as much attention i can tell ya


----------



## cecil_sensation

Lousy_Bastard said:


> A 9 inch muscle between the legs normally get a woman interested.
> 
> P.S so i have been told.


haha that made me chuckle reps on :thumb:


----------



## Smitch

You'd be amazed at how many birds like the skinny little weed look. That kind of rock star 'heroin chic'

Nonsense if you ask me.


----------



## big_jim_87

it all comes down to the size of your cock and what you got in the bank (in moste cases. im sure the women on er are different)


----------



## Jem

big_jim_87 said:


> it all comes down to the size of your cock and what you got in the bank (in moste cases. im sure the women on er are different)


erm nope - men need to get over this obsession with their winkies ffs - as long as it's a decent size [10 inches] then we won't complain :whistling:

...as for the money part ...I prefer men that work hard for an honest living and pay their bills ...I like being the higher earner if I am being completely honest :thumb:


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> erm nope - men need to get over this obsession with their winkies ffs - as long as it's a decent size *[10 inches]* then we won't complain :whistling:
> 
> ...as for the money part ...I prefer men that work hard for an honest living and pay their bills ...I like being the higher earner if I am being completely honest :thumb:


Only 9 inches off then! Yes I love my 19" cock! :lol:


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> Only 9 inches off then! Yes I love my 19" cock! :lol:


Tom that's a bit too much for me to handle :laugh: and no I dont wanna see the pics ....


----------



## big_jim_87

Jem said:


> erm nope - men need to get over this obsession with their winkies ffs - as long as it's a decent size [10 inches] then we won't complain :whistling:
> 
> ...as for the money part ...I prefer men that work hard for an honest living and pay their bills ...*I like being the higher earner if I am being completely honest* :thumb:


power trip?


----------



## big_jim_87

WRT said:


> Only 9 inches off then! Yes I love my 19" cock! :lol:


lol fuk having a cock that big id get hard and pass out! i like my 3inch cock lol


----------



## Olympus

I would have thought that poll was pretty meaningless - unless the only respondents were women, and even when women in the wider populas, rather than a muscle building forum.

Self indulgent waste of space if you ask me - sorry.

Olympus :bounce:


----------



## BigMutha

I know lots of women who love big mussels,especially in a White wine and cream sauceyum:thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Smitch said:


> You'd be amazed at how many birds like the skinny little weed look. That kind of rock star 'heroin chic'
> 
> Nonsense if you ask me.


Revolting, if you ask me :nono:

Gies me the boak.... dunno how the hell girls can be attracted to that but hey... takes all sorts to make a world eh? I've had guys say they hate how I look and think I'm too muscular and I'm not even big - some prefer chubby or fat girls, others prefer minging stringy things. Each to their own


----------



## Unit_69

Zara-Leoni said:


> Revolting, if you ask me :nono:
> 
> Gies me the boak.... dunno how the hell girls can be attracted to that but hey... takes all sorts to make a world eh? I've had guys say they hate how I look and think I'm too muscular and I'm not even big - some prefer chubby or fat girls, others prefer minging stringy things. Each to their own


Exactly - last time I bumped into an ex she hated the way I looked now I was a bit more muscular - and I aint anything compared to most of the folk on here. Much preferred me when I was a skinny runt at school


----------



## Jem

big_jim_87 said:


> power trip?


 :lol: Quite the opposite really - I like to feel equal to a partner & because I am quite career minded, it makes me feel inferior if someone earns a lot more than me. I never want money to be an issue in a relationship again. Messed up eh ?

Bit off topic - sorry!


----------



## RedKola

I'm attracted to all sorts TBH - Muscular, skinny, even a bit of chub is nice! 

Muscular - RS007 - Yum!

Skinny - Rob Pattinson - Ooooooh yeaaaah!

Chub - Justin Lee Collins - Love him!


----------



## slimcut

Apparently this is hot or model standard



















But so is this



















BUT then again so is this










I used to be like 1st two images, more like effron now and could prob get as 'big'as leto but Whalberg is too big for my genes....


----------



## Barker

That calvin klein guy is what i rekon is perfect for the ladies, id like to be bigger than that, but still a natty.

most women find Ronnie Coleman types disgusting with all the veins and stuff


----------



## turtletoes

Well, I love big guys, bigger the better...mmmmm

I'm attracted to the alpha male, greek god type though.

For me it's a very primal instinct to want the biggest & strongest out the pack!


----------



## e8_pack

turtletoes said:


> Well, I love big guys, bigger the better...mmmmm
> 
> I'm attracted to the alpha male, greek god type though.
> 
> For me it's a very primal instinct to want the biggest & strongest out the pack!


and a big willy.


----------



## ironalex

so many women so many taste.majority i think would be option c


----------



## turtletoes

e8_pack said:


> and a big willy.


Ian, my 'massive' ex;

Whilst I appeciate you're a guy who is in need of constant reasurance regarding your size (see massive comment above)

Let's not bring up the subject of penis size preferences; because you will only get all upset ! ..haha


----------



## Jem

turtletoes said:


> Ian, my 'massive' ex;
> 
> Whilst I appeciate you're a guy who is in need of constant reasurance regarding your size (see massive comment above)
> 
> Let's not bring up the subject of penis size preferences; because you will only get all upset ! ..haha


 :whistling: ey up what have we got here ...very funny turtletoes :lol: :lol: :lol: oh dear E8 ...a woman scorned ?


----------



## Jojo 007

I cant believe this thread is still going :lol:


----------



## Jem

Jojo 007 said:


> I cant believe this thread is still going :lol:


pmsl - well do they ? :lol: :lol: :lol:

How are you chick x


----------



## ManOnAMission

My big muscles would make jem go weak at the kness


----------



## W33BAM

Jojo 007 said:


> I cant believe this thread is still going :lol:


JoJo, you have actually just stolen them words right from the tip of my tongue!!! :thumb:


----------



## Jojo 007

Hi girlies!! Its been a while, im cool thanks Jem....good to see u girls are still on the board :thumb:

I just checked the date this thread started and it was like 2 years ago pmsl!!!! I wonder why this thread is so popular  :lol: xxx


----------



## merve500

Stone said:


> IMO, only a minority do.
> 
> then again, it depends what big muscles mean? big muscles for me is your usual huge fellah who people would look at and say under their breath, steroids.
> 
> big muscles for non trainers could mean someone like errrrrrr that tennis player dude with big bi's.
> 
> i think that big steroid looking muscles lol, you know what i mean are a turn off for the majority, but then again, once they get to know you and stuff, all of that goes out the window since like who you are rather than big muscles.
> 
> to whoever is trying to attract girls by getting into bodybuilding and wanted to get huge, youve done the wrong.
> 
> if you really want to get girls, simply take up a comedy class and learn how to be funny.


defo true its weird how people see big,for example i wouldnt call a tennis player big my oppinion of big is a bodybuilder my opinion of massive is marcus rhul.

some people class some football players as big


----------



## big silver back

In my experience women just think your a freak if your 21st with 21in arms, a girl told me once the only people who like really big muscles are other men!!!


----------



## jw007

big silver back said:


> In my experience women just think your a freak if your 21st with 21in arms, a* girl told me once the only people* *who like really big muscles are other men*!!!


Yeah, cause birds are well known for knowing what goes on in the male mind:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## big silver back

jw007 said:


> Yeah, cause birds are well known for knowing what goes on in the male mind:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 Too true :thumb:


----------



## turtletoes

Jem said:


> :whistling: ey up what have we got here ...very funny turtletoes :lol: :lol: :lol: oh dear E8 ...a woman scorned ?


Ha, he's the one who brought penis sizes into this?????


----------



## Uriel

Late change of mind....proven.

You slags love a big buff pumped up bloke knocking fuk out of your wet throbbing quims. End of!


----------



## Chris1

Not so sure it's true Uriel.

Since I got bigger I have never had less action. Which is probably a good thing considering the grade A lunatics I normally end up with.


----------



## Uriel

Chris1 said:


> Not so sure it's true Uriel.
> 
> Since I got bigger I have never had less action. Which is probably a good thing considering the grade A lunatics I normally end up with.


Wait til you get even bigger mate and lean out a bit....that's when the majic started happenning:laugh:


----------



## pea head

Yes,they do attract.....Even big Black/puple guys with carrier bags as well.


----------



## Guest

Chris1 said:


> Not so sure it's true Uriel.
> 
> Since I got bigger I have never had less action. Which is probably a good thing considering the grade A lunatics I normally end up with.


Ah your going through that awkward stage like when you grow long hair where its just constantly hitting your eyes and looks odd. Once you become a total unit the women will just be throwing them selves at you FACT!


----------



## Al.Strong

UKWolverine said:


> In the bar and club scene I think it's the added sexual confidence that having a good physique gives you which is attractive to women, a typical skinny/fat man will be as attractive as a mens health model if he has the same level of sexual confidence.
> 
> In my experience the only added benefit of having a good body, beyond confidence is the fact you will get more women inviting you to approach them, more eye contact etc.


here here... Having a great bod is all about confinence, ive read all these coments and i dont think anyone has actualy said that a man with muscles, gives the man confidence, so the man with muscles who is confident in him self will come across to woman as sexy in every situation.

What ever reason you guys strive to get the perfect bod, it should be for your own personal reasons. i mean I am 6ft 1. 182 lb very lean and look great, women love me, when i was 150lb i didnt get half the atention i do now, mind i think being good looking in the face is always a very good start.

since being my weight and happy im a hell of alot more confident, and tbh that brings me to some of you guys saying women find confinence more atractive. i agree. but they also find muscles very attractive ( and we all know you can only look at someone if your not talking to them) but musclues also bring confidence to the individual, so what does that say!!??!?!!?

my verdict guys!!!

women love muscles, just not masive - - they dont like guys who love them selves - confidence (which youl get when you feel good with your body) - A guy whose clean and dresses well and someone who is a sound guy!!


----------



## peach924

from a womans point of view. it goes back to human instincts!

so yeah muscle does attract woman. I love big arms, broad shoulders and firm pecs. all strong upper body mostly. not bothered so much about the six pack! i like to be protected even though i am very independent. most of my friends would agree with me.

Being built like that shows you respect yourself, take care about your health and appearance. but yeah not too big. Fine line between being confident and cocky and arrogant!


----------



## -Jack-

most birds will go for the male model look

but it's all a matter of choice on there part.


----------



## peach924

when you say male model you mean the pretty boy types?my usual type is the rough and ready, skin heads lol military boys lol not good! but yeah each to our own


----------



## Al.Strong

peach924 said:


> from a womans point of view. it goes back to human instincts!
> 
> so yeah muscle does attract woman. I love big arms, broad shoulders and firm pecs. all strong upper body mostly. not bothered so much about the six pack! i like to be protected even though i am very independent. most of my friends would agree with me.
> 
> Being built like that shows you respect yourself, take care about your health and appearance. but yeah not too big. Fine line between being confident and cocky and arrogant!


very good answer - maily beacause was like reading about my self lol


----------



## peach924

thanks. which part; love yourself or just confident? i love being healthy and looking nice and exercising makes you feel good.


----------



## peach924

Confidence is everything it shows you are happy and strong, which is important and attractive traits and yes along with looks!

its all about physical attraction and chemistry.


----------



## Al.Strong

peach924 said:


> thanks. which part; love yourself or just confident? i love being healthy and looking nice and exercising makes you feel good.


You mentioned how a woman likes a man with good shape, broad shoulders big arms and a strong upper body 

im all that baby lol

Ive always been confinent but since ive got my self in to the shape im happy at, Ive been so confident towards anything thrown my way.

I dont love my self though, Im slightly vain but only when no ones looking.

:thumb:

working out and eating healthy is a part of my life and i love it! :rockon:


----------



## Al.Strong

peach924 said:


> Confidence is everything it shows you are happy and strong, which is important and attractive traits and yes along with looks!
> 
> its all about physical attraction and chemistry.


Absoloutley spot on!!


----------



## peach924

you flirting? :tongue:

Thats great and such a good thing! i feel sexier so it works both ways - for men and women.


----------



## Al.Strong

peach924 said:


> you flirting? :tongue:
> 
> Thats great and such a good thing! i feel sexier so it works both ways - for men and women.[/QUO
> 
> Me !!? lol im always flirting


----------



## peach924

Al.Strong said:


> Absoloutley spot on!!


yeah cheers. oh and MONEY!!! just joking.

i think majority of women perfer bigger blokes to skinny ones under average as it no definition. bigger also means cuddlier like big teddy bears, but i like muscles! lol


----------



## WRT

Al.Strong said:


> What ever reason you guys strive to get the perfect bod, it should be for your own personal reasons. i mean I am 6ft 1. 182 lb very lean and look great, women love me, when i was 150lb i didnt get half the atention i do now, mind i think being good looking in the face is always a very good start.


Wow dude you are super awesome:thumbup1:

All you need is loads of money and a massive cock - unfortunately I have the complete opposite of both.


----------



## Al.Strong

WRT said:


> Wow dude you are super awesome:thumbup1:
> 
> All you need is loads of money and a massive cock - unfortunately I have the complete opposite of both.


hu???


----------



## Al.Strong

peach924 said:


> yeah cheers. oh and MONEY!!! just joking.
> 
> i think majority of women perfer bigger blokes to skinny ones under average as it no definition. bigger also means cuddlier like big teddy bears, but i like muscles! lol


I think were on he same page here!! 

id buy you a drink if it were possible lol :beer:


----------



## peach924

OMG page! quality i always say people who understand you and care for you most are in your storybook. some people on the same page, others same chapter, others are in the same book and other people just in the libary.

nice you're a born welshman? i bet your a rugger fan and support 6 nations. but we wont go down that road.

hmm.... rugby men are hot, better than footballers!


----------



## peach924

susposed to say watch six nations and support the welsh!


----------



## WRT

Al.Strong said:


> hu???


Just meant you sound like the type of guy who would suck his own cock if you could.


----------



## Al.Strong

peach924 said:


> OMG page! quality i always say people who understand you and care for you most are in your storybook. some people on the same page, others same chapter, others are in the same book and other people just in the libary.
> 
> nice you're a born welshman? i bet your a rugger fan and support 6 nations. but we wont go down that road.
> 
> hmm.... rugby men are hot, better than footballers!


  good stuff.. i think we are on the same page, lets see if it develops to a chapter or even a story lol

I do follow my rugby and play some, i dont mind football but rugbys my cce of sport...

so do you play any sport?

I most definitely will be following the lads on the 6 nations, i think we will be bringing the cup home this year!!

We love our rugby in wales, nothing like a match day in cardiff. You ever been?

where you from?


----------



## Al.Strong

WRT said:


> Just meant you sound like the type of guy who would suck his own cock if you could.


nice man lol no not me!! i just say it how it is fella, with all due respect. :beer:


----------



## peach924

Al.Strong said:


> good stuff.. i think we are on the same page, lets see if it develops to a chapter or even a story lol
> 
> I do follow my rugby and play some, i dont mind football but rugbys my cce of sport...
> 
> so do you play any sport?
> 
> I most definitely will be following the lads on the 6 nations, i think we will be bringing the cup home this year!!
> 
> We love our rugby in wales, nothing like a match day in cardiff. You ever been?
> 
> where you from?


you never know. can you send private messages? im still new to this site!

i love watching 6 nations and world cup! England all the way, even though i do have welsh blood in me lol Im from the southwest not far from cardiff - Somerset!

no always wanted to go to a live match especially 6 nations it would be amazing. the staduim is incredible ive been told.


----------



## Al.Strong

peach924 said:


> you never know. can you send private messages? im still new to this site!
> 
> i love watching 6 nations and world cup! England all the way, even though i do have welsh blood in me lol Im from the southwest not far from cardiff - Somerset!
> 
> no always wanted to go to a live match especially 6 nations it would be amazing. the staduim is incredible ive been told.


im newer than you i think, i only signed up yesterday! If you have to pay a subscription to do that, i havent so im not sure..

Engalnd all the way lol you wanna be in Wales in the millenium stadium when we whip your ****... Im not sure where we are playing you this year though!?

The atmosphear in a 6 nations Rugby match is a 1000 times better than any football match!!

what you doing in uni!? wheres your beautiful welsh blood come from then? :thumbup1:


----------



## peach924

i think we need to make a new post. something along the lines of rugby. oh ok i might just show me email addie on here thats it.

not a hope. were you in the finals at world cup??? i dont think so lol losers.

i bet it is. i definately will go at some stage been saying that for years,

mothers side of the family. she supports the welsh when we watch 6 nations - traiter!!!

guess what course thatll be fun game but make a new post!!!


----------



## peach924

made new thread in this part of the forum. called rugby fan and university student start using that one


----------



## Al.Strong

o!! we were unlucky there, try, in the final seconds by the fijians - bad times!!

Ye we could do that lol ill let you come up with something 

Lets just wait an see who walks away with the granslam this year k ...

your mama knows what part of the river shes from  shes a good un!! lol

you can see my email addy on my profile cant you??


----------



## BlitzAcez

This is not a dateing site  and WRT I've told you before about posting gay comments, everything you post is about a cock or bumming someone, i assume you aren't 12.


----------



## SK-XO

Im going to put a wee input here. Maybe it's only Scotland but the amount of girls who just don't like muscles up here is ridiculous. In my experience, which is a lot before anyone asks. Women 25+ like a muscular physique. However in my findings under that they (vast majority) don't seem to like it or not be interested in it. They seem to like skinny guys, very skinny. Basically lloyd daniels off the x-factor.


----------



## WRT

BlitzAcez said:


> This is not a dateing site  and WRT I've told you before about posting gay comments, everything you post is about a cock or bumming someone, i assume you aren't 12.


You've TOLD me? You don't TELL me anything mate. Not everything I post is about that actually if you look through my posts. :thumbup1:


----------



## bowey

WRT said:


> Just meant you sound like the type of guy who would suck his own cock if you could.


lmfao i actually cried with laughter :thumb:


----------



## WRT

bowey said:


> lmfao i actually cried with laughter :thumb:


At least my sense of humour isn't wasted on everyone:lol:


----------



## LittleChris

I find it drivel and make an effort to avoid your posts


----------



## WRT

Likewise, your posts mainly insult other members whilst hiding behind a pic other than yourself


----------



## pickle21

Personally, i must admit i love a guy with a few muscles


----------



## LittleChris

WRT said:


> Likewise, your posts mainly insult other members whilst hiding behind a pic other than yourself


 :lol: How is your incestuous cousin these days? :whistling:


----------



## WRT

Probably crying himself to sleep every day:lol:


----------



## Jux

I think women like muscles. But more to the point, "toned" or defined muscles. You can be 9st at 6 ft but as long as you have a six pack you're apparently well muscular.


----------



## 1237matt

this is ridiculous. Of course its mh cover model


----------



## Gerry_bhoy

Lloyd DA said:


> I think women like muscles. But more to the point, "toned" or defined muscles. You can be 9st at 6 ft but as long as you have a six pack you're apparently well muscular.


 :lol: So true.

To be honest, posting on this site you forget what the rest of the population consider "big or muscular".

To the general population, ignorant of BBing (especially women) 15-16 inch lean arms would make you stand out.


----------



## SALKev

pickle21 said:


> Personally, i must admit i love a guy with a few muscles


you're in the right place then :laugh:


----------



## pickle21

SALKev said:


> you're in the right place then :laugh:


I certainly am! :drool:


----------



## -Taleb-

Nice generalisation. Some hot women do, some don't. Although the general social trend in the uk seems to be against hulking muscles at the moments. Although generally looking masculine and being storng always provided an evolutionary advantage, however evolutino never envisoned a future where guys would be praised wearing skinny jeans, using hair straightners, having piercings and talking about their feeling every 5 goddamn minutes.

It's like asking are all guys attracted to muscly women. Personally most guys who don't have any issue should be repulsed by the idea of strong, muscly women. Quite simply it just aint right.

Most guys should prefer their women feminie, with some nice curvage which would be a pleasure to slap around. But again, unnatural social influences seem to be making a mockery of evolution.

Different storkes for different folk guys.


----------



## Falcone

-Taleb- said:


> Nice generalisation. Some hot women do, some don't. Although the general social trend in the uk seems to be against hulking muscles at the moments. Although generally looking masculine and being storng always provided an evolutionary advantage, however evolutino never envisoned a future where guys would be praised wearing skinny jeans, using hair straightners, having piercings and talking about their feeling every 5 goddamn minutes.
> 
> It's like asking are all guys attracted to muscly women. Personally most guys who don't have any issue should be repulsed by the idea of strong, muscly women. Quite simply it just aint right.
> 
> Most guys should prefer their women feminie, with some nice curvage which would be a pleasure to slap around. But again, unnatural social influences seem to be making a mockery of evolution.
> 
> *
> Different storkes for different folk guys.*


Sums it up. But its alot about how you carry yourself to. Some of these skinny jean fellows are confident etc, play guitar and what not - all desirable traits. But it does seem to be an age group thing, pretty and skinny over masculine. But its nothing a personality can't solve.


----------



## Guest

Unfortunately we need a poll of "ordinary" women to find out the answer to this one, which we will not get on here as most of the replies are from blokes.

My feeling is there is a social class element as well. I don't want to make horrible generalisations, but I think women from lower socio/economic/educational backgrounds go for muscular men more, its more in their upbringing/culture. Women in higher socio/economic/educational groups still do go for muscular men to a certain extent, but they balance it more with a wider slate of desirable attributes.

Statistically, taller men succeed better at almost everything, except comedy.

The competition bodybuilder look isn't attractive to anyone outside the narrow "peculiar" circle of bodybuilding, but muscles generally are attractive, which is why you wouldn't find a forum equivalent to this one of people deliberately trying to get fat.


----------



## flynnie11

Davesky said:


> Unfortunately we need a poll of "ordinary" women to find out the answer to this one, which we will not get on here as most of the replies are from blokes.
> 
> My feeling is there is a social class element as well. I don't want to make horrible generalisations, but I think women from lower socio/economic/educational backgrounds go for muscular men more, its more in their upbringing/culture. Women in higher socio/economic/educational groups still do go for muscular men to a certain extent, but they balance it more with a wider slate of desirable attributes.
> 
> Statistically, taller men succeed better at almost everything, except comedy.
> 
> The competition bodybuilder look isn't attractive to anyone outside the narrow "peculiar" circle of bodybuilding, but muscles generally are attractive, *which is why you wouldn't find a forum equivalent to this one of people **deliberately trying** to get fat*.


i think there actually is.. i remember someone posted it up here ages ago, cany remember what the name of the site was. i was basically a forum like this boasting about how much weight they were putting on


----------



## Guest

peach924 said:


> you never know. can you send private messages? im still new to this site!
> 
> i love watching 6 nations and world cup! England all the way, even though i do have welsh blood in me lol Im from the southwest not far from cardiff - Somerset!
> 
> no always wanted to go to a live match especially 6 nations it would be amazing. the staduim is incredible ive been told.


hey where abouts in somerset are you? are you at university? you can send private messages but you have to send I think 50 messages before you can do so,and I think you;ve sent like 35 looking at your stats!


----------



## Miike

Davesky said:


> Unfortunately we need a poll of "ordinary" women to find out the answer to this one, which we will not get on here as most of the replies are from blokes.


Some interesting opinions here http://www.answerology.com/index.aspx/question/1540036_Which-type-of-male-body-do-women-prefer-.html


----------



## AngiBear

Personally, being a woman I do like a man who likes to look after his body, diet and fitness as I do too. I wouldn't say big muscles attract me, although I do like a man with a good body but loads of things count more for me like being able to chat to a like-minded man, having a laugh and the same personality and I am not materialistic in that, money and cars do not attract me either. If the man is good company then that in itself will attract me more.


----------



## solidcecil

Miike said:


> Some interesting opinions here http://www.answerology.com/index.aspx/question/1540036_Which-type-of-male-body-do-women-prefer-.html


a quote from the OP on the site above^

*['I have been working out for nearly 20 years. I am trying to get an idea of what body type a women likes the best. I am 6ft 185 pds with a 6 pack']*

*
*

*
*im sorry but how can you be working out for 20 years and still only be 185lbs at 6ft?!?

:confused1:


----------



## dazsmith69

to look at yes, a lot of women will be more attracted to a guy with a good physique. i.e. if they saw him down town with a tightish top on, delts blazin, pecs prominent and flash of 6 pack through the top, they'd druel  then personality, charm etc then comes into play. But having a good muscular physique is a great start.


----------



## BIG BAD WILL

i no most guys on here are older than me, but at school being quite buff helps lol :tongue: , not bulky like Huge chest and big thighs. i play rugby twice a week, IMO girls feel more attracted to a muscly rugby player rather than an athletic build. thats just school girls like 15 or 16, ( im 16) , women may feel differently?










This type of build works for me, then again some girls prefer a slimmer more athletic build, footballers seem to do well on the girl front 

again, my mate in my class, hes a fellow rugby player, his body is like this, coz hes 16 its a smaller scale obviously lol :laugh:










unfortunately it dosent seem to work well for him, if your nice and act mateur, girls seem to like that around my age, so thats my opinion, every girls different so :beer:

big will


----------



## GHS

BIG BAD WILL said:


> i no most guys on here are older than me, but at school being quite buff helps lol :tongue: , not bulky like Huge chest and big thighs. i play rugby twice a week, IMO girls feel more attracted to a muscly rugby player rather than an athletic build. thats just school girls like 15 or 16, ( im 16) , women may feel differently?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unfortunately it dosent seem to work well for him, if your nice and act mateur, girls seem to like that around my age, so thats my opinion, every girls different so :beer:
> 
> big will


 I'm sure your fighting them off with a stick with that BIG BUFF Rugby playing physique you've got there. :whistling:

Big Bad Will must have a way with the ladies


----------



## BIG BAD WILL

lol i wish, i pull f*ck all lol! seriuously, dont understand lol 

BTW its a joke name coz i aint big or bad lol, just will :laugh:

BW


----------



## T.F.

GHS said:


> I'm sure your fighting them off with a stick with that BIG BUFF Rugby playing physique you've got there. :whistling:
> 
> Big Bad Will must have a way with the ladies


Come on man, the kid is 16, i doubt many 15/16 year old girls wanna go out with Kevin Levrone/Jay Cutler, more likely to be interested in someone like that Lloyd fella from X Factor.


----------



## GHS

T.F. said:


> Come on man, the kid is 16, i doubt many 15/16 year old girls wanna go out with Kevin Levrone/Jay Cutler, more likely to be interested in someone like that Lloyd fella from X Factor.


 :lol: I know mate I was only having a laugh with the lad.


----------



## T.F.

GHS said:


> :lol: I know mate I was only having a laugh with the lad.


No bother big man, thought you were ripping him out.

All good


----------



## ba baracuss

Davesky said:


> Unfortunately we need a poll of "ordinary" women to find out the answer to this one, which we will not get on here as most of the replies are from blokes.
> 
> My feeling is there is a social class element as well. I don't want to make horrible generalisations, but I think women from lower socio/economic/educational backgrounds go for muscular men more, its more in their upbringing/culture. Women in higher socio/economic/educational groups still do go for muscular men to a certain extent, but they balance it more with a wider slate of desirable attributes.
> 
> Statistically, taller men succeed better at almost everything, except comedy.
> 
> The competition bodybuilder look isn't attractive to anyone outside the narrow "peculiar" circle of bodybuilding, but muscles generally are attractive, which is why* you wouldn't find a forum equivalent to this one of people **deliberately trying** to get fat*.


 :whistling:

http://www.bigguts.com/forum/index.php?

:thumb:


----------



## anabolic ant

nope big muscles dont really attract women altogether,its 8 inches or more that does the job normally,helps if you goodlooking,have a good sense of humour,and have sh*tloads of doe!!!!!


----------



## newhope

fcuk i just clicked that big gut link...theres a 12 year old wanting tips to gain so he/she can become obese...but first wants to get chubbier...wtf??!!


----------



## johnboy1981

anabolic ant said:


> nope big muscles dont really attract women altogether,its 8 inches or more that does the job normally,helps if you goodlooking,have a good sense of humour,and have sh*tloads of doe!!!!!


Hahaha, what I tell my work buddies, The reason i've been with my girlfriend for so many years is because that extra 5mm makes all the difference!

To answer the original question, Yes a good body helps, I certainly would talk to a very attractive girl before I would talk to a less attractive girl. However if I had to spend a night with one of them, and the hotty was difficult to get on with, I would go with the less attractive one. Personality wins all the way, sometimes girls who are gorgeous get treated like crap and just need guidance or a decent guy who can talk to them about anything.

I know from experience about a beautiful girl I knew who had a reputation as a bit of a disrespectful cow, we *chatted all night and I really got to her feelings and found out what really made her tick, turned out she was actually really sensible and a genuinely nice girl, albeit with a couple of small problems.

*I nailed her too.


----------



## jack09

i dont give a crap what women thinks attractive. I WANT TO BE LIKE COLEMAN


----------



## SamG

newhope said:


> fcuk i just clicked that big gut link...theres a 12 year old wanting tips to gain so he/she can become obese...but first wants to get chubbier...wtf??!!


I just read that and can't believe the irresponsibility of it all!


----------



## SALKev

BIG BAD WILL said:


> unfortunately it dosent seem to work well for him, if your nice and act mateur, girls seem to like that around my age,


Where on earth did you get that impression from? :laugh:


----------



## anabolic ant

jack09 said:


> i dont give a crap what women thinks attractive. I WANT TO BE LIKE COLEMAN


now thats the attitude:thumb:!!!

i think nearly all birds like a good fit body,but as i said,more than 8inches,fat wallet,goodlooking with fitbod...and funny...its a wrap!!!!

but i dont care TBH,if i can get to coleman size and status,or whatever dream i follow,that counts!!!!

personality is a big one for me,cos after the looks fade,which is pretty quick if you got a dimwit underneath it,then its a:nono:


----------



## Thierry

not really a hardcore trainer so I'm not even going to bother putting myself in colemans cat. i'd say i was 2nd to bottom, shape/cuts are there, it just needs to be built up. as for attracting women, get a semi and wear some bicycle shorts... you'll have grannies admiring too.


----------



## Jem

yes they do ...


----------



## El Ricardinho

i cant believe this threads still going strong....

as this is a muscle site you would expect people on here to say they do. what about a chubby chaser site?


----------



## Jsb

personnally i dont give a toss what they like i'm going as big as unhumanly possible.

im 15 stone now and get comments all the time and turn heads which is good to know, but i am a poser who will take any opportunity to take his clothes off.


----------



## Jsb

as long as my wife his still attracted to me, and i have her support all the way


----------



## Guest

Thierry said:


> not really a hardcore trainer so I'm not even going to bother putting myself in colemans cat. i'd say i was 2nd to bottom, shape/cuts are there, it just needs to be built up. as for attracting women, get a semi and wear some bicycle shorts... you'll have grannies admiring too.


What's the type of house you live in to do with it?


----------



## Thierry

it was a joke


----------



## Linny

Yes :thumbup1:


----------



## MissBC

Jem said:


> yes they do ...


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## SK-XO

To the females on this site, like Jem, MissBC etc your on a muscle building site so tbh your most likely going to like guys with huge muscles. Girls who aren't interested in the sport in general don't seem to like it all, which is sad.

Im not even that big, yet im getting the, your far to big, your getting to big, it's horrible etc. Yeah it's horrible to have a nice muscular body? They all seem to want skinny bags of bones now, the whole russel brand look is the inn now for the vast majority anyway. Annoys me tbh.


----------



## Hera

Kyusho said:


> I bet if you asked women to pic a bodytype they were most attracted to, the majority would choose someone who is built like a dmiddlewight boxer or light menshealth look..


To be honest, I would probably prefer someone less than menshealth look...there's an element for me about wanting to be more attractive than the guy...I think to help me feel more secure of keeping him!


----------



## mal

who cares i was to obsessed with myself to notice lol


----------



## ba baracuss

Katy said:


> To be honest, I would probably prefer someone less than menshealth look...there's an element for me about wanting to be more attractive than the guy...I think to help me feel more secure of keeping him!


I saw a mind bogglingly extreme example of this at my gym at the weekend. Knockout girl with disgustingly overweight bloke, who was also very ugly.

I've read what you've said elsewhere and it's actually very true in many cases it would seem, and shows how most women seem to be such illogical creatures to blokes who are trying to work them out.


----------



## Smitch

My girlfriend doesn't really like me going on about getting bigger, leaner etc cos she seems to think that some girl will come and take me away from her if i get in better shape!

Fvck knows how she's working that one out....


----------



## Hera

ba baracuss said:


> I saw a mind bogglingly extreme example of this at my gym at the weekend. Knockout girl with disgustingly overweight bloke, who was also very ugly.
> 
> I've read what you've said elsewhere and it's actually very true in many cases it would seem, and shows how most women seem to be such illogical creatures to blokes who are trying to work them out.


"illogical creatures" :lol: I'd agree with that in many cases but in this case for me, it's simply down to that fact that I'm quite insecure about my own appearance. I'm not overweight or anything but when the media is flooded with skinny girls with perfect complexions and pert little breasts...I can't help but feel uncomfortable about my own appearance. That actually brings me the question of...

"what female physiques do you guys like"

...but that's for another thread I think...unless there's already one up?

Also, I'm not too fussed about a guys physique anyway...it's definately, personally, more about intelligence, motivation/drive, and empathy. A man making me feeling unconditionally loved is also wonderful.


----------



## Hera

Smitch said:


> My girlfriend doesn't really like me going on about getting bigger, leaner etc cos she seems to think that some girl will come and take me away from her if i get in better shape!
> 
> Fvck knows how she's working that one out....


Well to be fair...evolutionarily...women are apparently always on the hunt (though I don't quite believe that about all women) so she's probably fully aware that other women are the hunt for men like you...more competition for her!

That's how I'd feel anyway!


----------



## BillC

Katy said:


> To be honest, I would probably prefer someone less than menshealth look...there's an element for me about wanting to be more attractive than the guy...*I think to help me feel more secure of keeping him*!


Nah, you'll find that seeing as he's batting above his average, he'll thinks he's the man.

Do muscles attract women, yes, they're lying when they say no. But nothing attracts women better than money.


----------



## Van

SK-XO said:


> To the females on this site, like Jem, MissBC etc your on a muscle building site so tbh your most likely going to like guys with huge muscles. Girls who aren't interested in the sport in general don't seem to like it all, which is sad.
> 
> Im not even that big, yet im getting the, your far to big, your getting to big, it's horrible etc. Yeah it's horrible to have a nice muscular body? They all seem to want skinny bags of bones now, the whole russel brand look is the inn now for the vast majority anyway. Annoys me tbh.


But like any fad im sure a day will come where muscles will be ''in'' within there chic mags etc and then we will RULE !! :laugh:


----------



## ba baracuss

Katy said:


> "illogical creatures" :lol: I'd agree with that in many cases but in this case for me, it's simply down to that fact that I'm quite insecure about my own appearance. I'm not overweight or anything but when the media is flooded with skinny girls with perfect complexions and pert little breasts...I can't help but feel uncomfortable about my own appearance. That actually brings me the question of...
> 
> "what female physiques do you guys like"
> 
> ...but that's for another thread I think...unless there's already one up?
> 
> Also, I'm not too fussed about a guys physique anyway...it's definately, personally, more about intelligence, motivation/drive, and empathy. A man making me feeling unconditionally loved is also wonderful.


Surely you're attracted to someone instinctively rather than deciding logically whether they're too good looking for you or not?

Motivation and drive basically equals money which is common for many women it seems. I personally find that part the most disappointing thing a woman would look for because it's so superficial.

Personally, and following on from the instinct part above, I don't really have a 'type'.

I don't like mega fatties, not only because it's visually unattractive, but also because it suggests gluttony and a lack of self respect, but otherwise, it's either there or it's not without 'deciding'.

A pretty or 'cute' face ranks above body type for me, and I suppose I prefer brunettes in general but I don't have criteria. None of this takes into account personality of course which is important, but not what the thread is about.


----------



## T.F.

> when the media is flooded with skinny girls with perfect complexions and pert little breasts...I can't help but feel uncomfortable about my own appearance. That actually brings me the question of...


While this may be true, the media is also flooded with images of exceptionally handsome men, with good bodies, lean, muscular, styled hair etc. Admittedly not bodybuilders, but i'd say if most on here are honest, the 'men's health' look is probably pretty close to what they aspire to, with only a small percentage actually wanting/being able to get 'massive'.

Women seem to think that this media portrayal is all one way, that couldn't be further from the truth. In fact, in some perfume adverts they now have men absolutely naked in them, from the rear obviously, but the same thing would never happen with a woman.

Sex sells, for both men and women.


----------



## Hera

ba baracuss said:


> Surely you're attracted to someone instinctively rather than deciding logically whether they're too good looking for you or not?
> 
> Motivation and drive basically equals money which is common for many women it seems. I personally find that part the most disappointing thing a woman would look for because it's so superficial.
> 
> A pretty or 'cute' face ranks above body type for me, and I suppose I prefer brunettes in general but I don't have criteria. None of this takes into account personality of course which is important, but not what the thread is about.


I definately have chemistry with some people and not others and yeah looks and charisma are what catch my eye initally. But f I look at my history of ex's, they're people I've been attracted to because I've enjoyed their company...not how they look.

I'll admit, I'm little offended by your comment about motivtion/drive = money. I don't care what so ever about money and never want to rely on mans income...I want to rely on myself. Maybe I should have used the word "passion", someone who is excited and passionate about something rather than being uninterested.

I too find that I rank facial appearance over physique. And I definately prefer brunette.


----------



## Hera

T.F. said:


> While this may be true, the media is also flooded with images of exceptionally handsome men, with good bodies, lean, muscular, styled hair etc. Admittedly not bodybuilders, but i'd say if most on here are honest, the 'men's health' look is probably pretty close to what they aspire to, with only a small percentage actually wanting/being able to get 'massive'.


I totally agree with you. And personally I find it upsetting that the media is now putting pressure on men too...we now have both men and women feeling inadequate about there appearance. Fair enough if it's motivating for people...that's great...I've used picture of lean women to motivate me, just think it's a liitle too rammed down our throats.


----------



## Linny

It's should be totally irrelevant wants in what's not I.e mens boy look LOL

if your bird doesn't like the way you look she's not the right one for you. Bollox to the media be happy with yourself. The ugliest thing in a person is their insecurities

I couldn't give a flying fck if my body repulses a guy. It's not for them it's for me, and it's only gonna get bigger 

YOu guys should be proud of what you've achieved :beer:


----------



## maxiej

Hi there people,

I am max....6ft2 and around 120 kg...so quite a big fella...

my main mission is too loose a considerable amount of weight and gain muscle massa with it. I see and hear people using pills what so ever in order to do so. I have been going gym for a while before stopping and gaining alot of weight therefore my body is familiar with a work out. I want information on what kind of suplements to use and which not to achieve what I want and what would be a good training program to follow in order to lose weight. Who's going to be my savior!! I have joined a gym in Hounslow and I am ready to get my journey kick started! Help me....give me advice on what to do and what not too cause I am tempted to just try everything out but I dont want to go in to the wrong stuff.

I look forward hearing from you all!!!


----------



## SALKev

Linny said:


> It's should be totally irrelevant wants in what's not I.e mens boy look LOL
> 
> if your bird doesn't like the way you look she's not the right one for you. Bollox to the media be happy with yourself. The ugliest thing in a person is their insecurities
> 
> I couldn't give a flying fck if my body repulses a guy. It's not for them it's for me, and it's only gonna get bigger
> 
> YOu guys should be proud of what you've achieved :beer:


Agree with this totally :thumb:


----------



## Linny

SALKev said:


> Agree with this totally :thumb:


  ..........People waste so much of their precious time worrying what others are thinking when they could be doing something more constructive like banging more weights out:thumbup1:


----------



## Markc

They also attract purple black guys as well.


----------



## ba baracuss

Katy said:


> I definately have chemistry with some people and not others and yeah looks and charisma are what catch my eye initally. But f I look at my history of ex's, they're people I've been attracted to because I've enjoyed their company...not how they look.
> 
> I'll admit, I'm little offended by your comment about motivtion/drive = money. I don't care what so ever about money and never want to rely on mans income...I want to rely on myself. Maybe I should have used the word "passion", someone who is excited and passionate about something rather than being uninterested.
> 
> I too find that I rank facial appearance over physique. And I definately prefer brunette.


I didn't mean to suggest that you're only after a bloke's money, but driven people make lots of money in most cases. Money and power is a well known aphrodisiac. Maybe I got the wrong end of the stick there.

I have passion for a number of things, but work isn't one of them. Career driven people are people I struggle to relate to TBH.

Looks like Tim's luck is out with the hair choice then :lol:


----------



## ba baracuss

T.F. said:


> While this may be true, the media is also flooded with images of exceptionally handsome men, with good bodies, lean, muscular, styled hair etc. Admittedly not bodybuilders, but i'd say if most on here are honest, the 'men's health' look is probably pretty close to what they aspire to, with only a small percentage actually wanting/being able to get 'massive'.
> 
> Women seem to think that this media portrayal is all one way, that couldn't be further from the truth. In fact, in some perfume adverts they now have men absolutely naked in them, from the rear obviously, but the same thing would never happen with a woman.
> 
> Sex sells, for both men and women.


Fair points mate. It has a lot to do with the 'get hench on nap 50s init' culture amongst young lads I'm sure.

As for the perfume ads bit, sorry to be a pedant but I can recall an advert with some blonde model walking away from the camera chucking her clothes off and wiggling her @rse.


----------



## spiderpants

i do think that more women like it than admit it.

some people often feel inferior or not good enough to be with ripped to bits folk


----------



## Hera

ba baracuss said:


> I didn't mean to suggest that you're only after a bloke's money, but driven people make lots of money in most cases. Money and power is a well known aphrodisiac. Maybe I got the wrong end of the stick there.
> 
> I have passion for a number of things, but work isn't one of them. Career driven people are people I struggle to relate to TBH.


Fair enough...no longer offended 

I do know some girlies who are certinaly attracted to money and power...

I like passion but not to the point where is drives someone to be totally focussed on whatever they're passionate about and ignore everything else around them (e.g. loved ones and fun)...but that's in the context of a relationship.


----------



## kitten30

Linny said:


> It's should be totally irrelevant wants in what's not I.e mens boy look LOL
> 
> if your bird doesn't like the way you look she's not the right one for you. Bollox to the media be happy with yourself. The ugliest thing in a person is their insecurities
> 
> *I couldn't give a flying fck if my body repulses a guy. It's not for them it's for me*, and it's only gonna get bigger
> 
> YOu guys should be proud of what you've achieved :beer:


 Yeeeeeeey! Well said. I repulse people everyday, but I don't care anymore!! :tongue:


----------



## Phez

Women hate big muscles....

That's why I keep getting laid :whistling:


----------



## Euroboy

I suppose it depends on circles of men/women you know but im content with the fact i may be no arnold but my looks and crap humour (growing biceps) probably make up for it ! Each to their own imo !! :thumb:


----------



## Hera

Phez said:


> Women hate big muscles....
> 
> That's why I keep getting laid :whistling:


Like it :lol:


----------



## Hera

Skeggsy said:


> The best thing about being big is that you stand out from the creowd as the alpha male. Women want the alpha male. No matter if someone is ceverer than you, nunnier, earns more money or whatever, if you've got the better body you are superior in that way.


That reminds me a litle too much of pre-historic thinking! The alpha male for me is the man who treats me right, supports me and loves me. Don't care if he has muscles or not.


----------



## Guest

Katy said:


> That reminds me a litle too much of pre-historic thinking! The alpha male for me is the man who treats me right, supports me and loves me. Don't care if he has muscles or not.


ignore him. he has managed to p1ss everyone off today!


----------



## noel

also its incorrect

money/fame wins every time.....

who pulls more....hugh hefner / peter stringfellow or your local 20st lump.....

tick tock tick tock.....


----------



## noel

do we have an ignore function on here does anyone know ?


----------



## Guest

noel said:


> do we have an ignore function on here does anyone know ?


yeah its called a right hook


----------



## pastanchicken

Yeah you do Noel


----------



## noel

how would i activate it for a certain member so i can avoid pointless posts?


----------



## pastanchicken

user cp - edit ignore list I think.

Not done it for a while!


----------



## noel

lovely thanks mate


----------



## noel

cant hear you mate - did you say something?


----------



## Guest

noel said:


> lovely thanks mate


ah dont desert us


----------



## Hera

Skeggsy said:


> After all, how would you respond to a fat ugly guy who came up to you in a bar and said "hey i really fancy you. I know I 'm fat and ugly but I promise i'll treat you like a princess for the rest of your life"?


I'm well aware of the other posts you made that other members have referred to on this thread...and I'll leave any comments I want to make about them to those threads.

I would like to say that your assumption of how I pick a man is way off. As I said before...muscles don't matter to* me*...maybe they do to you, and maybe they are how you try to get women. Personally though, almost all the guys I've met in my life haven't been based on their looks...I haven't found long term boyfriends/friends in pubs/bars and spotting some guy I think is fit acorss the room. I've met people other ways...where I get to know aspects of their personality. I won't deny that looks affect me...I like good looking guys, facially..but have ex's who haven't been so facially good looking stereotypically...but been attractive to me because of their personalities.

In all honesty, if the scenario you mentioned above happened...I'd give that guy the time of day..for being honest and open (something I respect).

I think your post is making assumptions about women based on how you think...not everyone thinks like you.


----------



## Guest

Katy said:


> I'm well aware of the other posts you made that other members have referred to on this thread...and I'll leave any comments I want to make about them to those threads.
> 
> I would like to say that your assumption of how I pick a man is way off. As I said before...muscles don't matter to* me*...maybe they do to you, and maybe they are how you try to get women. Personally though, almost all the guys I've met in my life haven't been based on their looks...I haven't found long term boyfriends/friends in pubs/bars and spotting some guy I think is fit acorss the room. I've met people other ways...where I get to know aspects of their personality. I won't deny that looks affect me...I like good looking guys, facially..but have ex's who haven't been so facially good looking stereotypically...but been attractive to me because of their personalities.
> 
> In all honesty, if the scenario you mentioned above happened...I'd give that guy the time of day..for being honest and open (something I respect).
> 
> I think your post is making assumptions about women based on how you think...not everyone thinks like you.


your wasting your time, he is only 14


----------



## SK-XO

Katy said:


> I'm well aware of the other posts you made that other members have referred to on this thread...and I'll leave any comments I want to make about them to those threads.
> 
> I would like to say that your assumption of how I pick a man is way off. As I said before...muscles don't matter to* me*...maybe they do to you, and maybe they are how you try to get women. Personally though, almost all the guys I've met in my life haven't been based on their looks...I haven't found long term boyfriends/friends in pubs/bars and spotting some guy I think is fit acorss the room. I've met people other ways...where I get to know aspects of their personality. I won't deny that looks affect me...I like good looking guys, facially..but have ex's who haven't been so facially good looking stereotypically...but been attractive to me because of their personalities.
> 
> In all honesty, if the scenario you mentioned above happened...I'd give that guy the time of day..for being honest and open (something I respect).
> 
> I think your post is making assumptions about women based on how you think...not everyone thinks like you.


Personality should mean nothing to you, nor looks. All that should matter is the GUNS. Not looks... THE GUNS... Not personality... THE GUNS.... Not money or fame... THE GUNS.

k?


----------



## SALKev

SK-XO said:


> Personality should mean nothing to you, nor looks. All that should matter is the GUNS. Not looks... THE GUNS... Not personality... THE GUNS.... Not money or fame... THE GUNS.
> 
> k?


NO...I'm screwed otherwise :lol:

+noel, Skeggsy does have a point, if you don't like someone you don't follow them around. Everyone has an opinion, you may not agree with it but it's no reason to harrass someone. Don't like preaching but you're making yourself look like a d1ck here IMO..


----------



## MissBC

Katy said:


> That reminds me a litle too much of pre-historic thinking! The alpha male for me is the man who treats me right, supports me and loves me.


 :thumb:


----------



## SALKev

"The alpha male for me" doesn't make any sense. An alpha male is - not what you think when you get to know a guy and like him.

A few definitions of the alpha male:



> In social animals, the alpha is the individual in the community whom the others follow. Where one male and one female fulfill this role, they are referred to as the alpha pair (the term varies when several individuals of the same gender fulfill this role). ...





> The dominant male in a group of animals





> First in order of importance. Leader of the pack.


----------



## Tommy10

Skeggsy said:


> You only learn about those things after you've gone out with someone for a while. Nobody just walks up to a woman and treats her like crap instantly (well not many). However, the alpha male thing is the attraction it draws you in. there are lods of really nice guys out there who are ugly as sin or are massively obese, but these guys wouldn't even get the time of day by most women. It's shallow, but to get "the interview" you need to have the looks. The stuff after like treating people right is what you do to maintain the realtionship ... not start it. After all, how would you respond to a fat ugly guy who came up to you in a bar and said "hey i really fancy you. I know I 'm fat and ugly but I promise i'll treat you like a princess for the rest of your life"?


i would say bring it on fatso....spend all ur spondoolies on me....( but still have a big alpha on the side).... :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## SALKev

Nowadays it's also the one with the most successful career, though when it comes down to anything physical it would be biggest and strongest.


----------



## Hera

Skeggsy said:


> Back in cave men times it would be the biggest guy who could throw the spear the furthest or catch the biggest dinosaur.


Someone knows their history then! :lol:


----------



## SK-XO

Pelayo said:


> i would say bring it on fatso....spend all ur spondoolies on me....( but still have a big alpha on the side).... :thumb: :thumb :


You call everyone fat pel, your fatist!. We shall call you skinny :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Skeggsy said:


> In my opinion career guys always end up getting moaned about by their mrs for spending too much time at work. Then there's hell up when she decides to shag the big guy next door who's on the dole.


so true... :lol: :lol: :lol: ...its like businessmen who have the trophy wife but end up shaggin bianca fae the council estate... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WRT

Stop with this "alpha male" bollocks ffs.


----------



## Tommy10

SK-XO said:


> *You call everyone fat pel*, your fatist!. We shall call you skinny :lol:


 :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: ....it wisney me ..it was erm...ehh...the fat bloke in the corner

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

DONT YOU DARE CALL ME SKINNY KATE!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DNC

Skeggsy said:


> In my opinion career guys always end up getting moaned about by their mrs for spending too much time at work. Then there's hell up when she decides to shag the big guy next door who's on the dole.


How does a successful guy live next door to a dole-ite???? :confused1:

Does he want to stay true to his hood???


----------



## SK-XO

Pelayo said:


> :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: ....it wisney me ..it was erm...ehh...the fat bloke in the corner
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> DONT YOU DARE CALL ME SKINNY KATE!!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Pel, I've seen more meat on a vegetarian sanwich :lol:

You look like an x-ray with a jacket on :lol:


----------



## Hera

"I'm basing my assumptions purely on what you posted."

I have no idea what you're talking about...I've never said that muscles are what draw me in.

"However this thread is about ATTRACTION."

Can you define what you think attraction is then? Or do you think it's only about looks?

"I've never knbow a really fit bird be swept off her feet by a guy who is really clever but has the physique of a transit van."

Without trying to sound offensive...you haven't met enough "fit birds" then in my opinion.

"a pub/bar is no worse a place to meet someone than the work place or gym or any social environment."

Personally I disagree...when meeting people at work I get to know them over the course of weeks, months or years...can't quite do that in the club.

Personally I have no desire to respond to any more of your posts because you present your opnion as fact, rather than merely your opinion....an ideal way to antagonise people. You can't speak for other people on here or anywhere else for that matter.


----------



## Tommy10

SK-XO said:


> Pel, I've seen more meat on a vegetarian sanwich :lol:
> 
> You look like an x-ray with a jacket on :lol:


" any thiner and i'll only need 1 eye "

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SALKev

Skeggsy said:


> In my opinion career guys always end up getting moaned about by their mrs for spending too much time at work. Then there's hell up when she decides to shag the big guy next door who's on the dole.


You were on about ATTRACTION not a RELATIONSHIP... :whistling:


----------



## SK-XO

Pelayo said:


> " any thiner and i'll only need 1 eye "
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Lolll I might straighten my hair, but you straighten your biceps :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

SK-XO said:


> Lolll I might straighten my hair, but you straighten your biceps :lol:


aye...wi ur GHD's....


----------



## SALKev




----------



## mal

Guido's atract women,so it must be true


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Answered this before I'm certain but er yes....

They ATTRACT 

Whats beneath the surface determines whether you stick around or not though :thumbup1:


----------



## johng183

Do most women hate huge traps?

Whenever my missus see's a bb'er with huge traps she looks away as she finds it repulsive,


----------



## MillionG

Thierry said:


> not really a hardcore trainer so I'm *not even going to bother putting myself in colemans cat*. i'd say i was 2nd to bottom, shape/cuts are there, it just needs to be built up. as for attracting women, get a semi and wear some bicycle shorts... you'll have grannies admiring too.


Pmsl. :lol:

Now we know what Thierry gets upto on the weekend. :laugh:


----------



## Rotsocks

Over the years i have recieved a lot more attention when i have been in shape apposed to when i have not been training and think women on the whole prefer the well muscled but lean look.

Started training again last Nov and have been putting size and shape back on quite quickly and have had a few women say to me don't get any bigger than you are as we don't like it.


----------



## liang7079

Generally no - Most of the ladies I have talked to like guys to be more boxer/fitness model type than Ronnie Coleman.

That said there are definitely some out there that love BBs with 20" + arms.


----------



## rodrigo

horses for courses it wouldnt be for the first time i have seen joe average with a stunna on his arm, maybe its large love muscles there into


----------



## ollie321

my mrs says if I get too big she'l dump me lol doubt it, but she dont like guys with big muscles


----------



## robc

they don't know what they want half the time and contradict themselves constantly.

My mrs says she doesn't like muscle at all but when I put a bit extra mass on somewhere then thats where her hands are feeling when we are fcking!

scott is right at the end of the day, if your good looking it doesn't matter. If your not, then a better body helps. If your a cnut then hey, no probs, some women seem to be attracted to that as well.


----------



## Kezz

dont believe a word of it, women fukin love it end of!!!


----------



## MillionG

robc said:


> *they don't know what they want half the time and contradict themselves constantly.*
> 
> My mrs says she doesn't like muscle at all but when I put a bit extra mass on somewhere then thats where her hands are feeling when we are fcking!
> 
> scott is right at the end of the day, if your good looking it doesn't matter. If your not, then a better body helps. If your a cnut then hey, no probs, some women seem to be attracted to that as well.


Very true, my ex always said she didn't want me to get any bigger.

But she almost cummed her pants when feeling my arms after we hadn't seen each other for a while 'OMG they've grown' *Orgasm* pmsl.


----------



## robc

MillionG said:


> Very true, my ex always said she didn't want me to get any bigger.
> 
> But she almost cummed her pants when feeling my arms after we hadn't seen each other for a while 'OMG they've grown' *Orgasm* pmsl.


haha exactly


----------



## tinkerbabe

:lol: NO big cheque books do!!!! :lol:

Never wondered why the little ugly runt has got the drooling blonde????


----------



## Lois_Lane

Many types of men on this world and many types of women this makes this topic null.


----------



## Guest

My awesomeness attracts everyone.


----------



## chrismac

Women will tell their man that they do not like muscles because they do not want them to become more sexually attractive to the opposite sex - so that they feel threatened.

Inferiority complex.

Fact.


----------



## BillC

ollie321 said:


> my mrs says if I get too big she'l dump me lol doubt it, but she dont like guys with big muscles


Dump the b1tch, she's just called you small :cursing:

Of course they like muscles else we wouldn't do it. Bit like when women have boob jobs then say it's nothing to do with attracting men :whistling:


----------



## robo029

girls love it even if they say they don't............ lesbians


----------



## sizar

robo029 said:


> girls love it even if they say they don't............ *lesbians*


typical lol calling girls lesbians after getting rejected lol :thumb:


----------



## BennyC

You'll catch eyes but attracting somebody is a different matter.

If your mrs is telling you what not to do with your body then I'd be reconsidering her as my mrs! Whatever makes you happy should make her happy.

Attraction is still important so you don't want to become un-attractive to your partner. Though I think the percent of women that actually, genuinley find muscle unattractive is probaly rather small. There's so many different shapes, cuts, degrees of lean-ness it's a bit of a generalisation.

Hopping back on the bandwagon, if your mrs doesn't like molesting your guns then she's a muff diver.


----------



## Testoholic

chhicks love it...proof...


----------



## w3lly

2nd pic is that sloth with brown hair?


----------



## DanB

chrismac said:


> Women will tell their man that they do not like muscles because they do not want them to become more sexually attractive to the opposite sex - so that they feel threatened.
> 
> Inferiority complex.
> 
> Fact.


I'm intrigued.

Source?


----------



## miketheballer

Lois_Lane said:


> Many types of men on this world and many types of women this makes this topic null.


quote of the day!!! REPS

:thumb:


----------



## miketheballer

tinkerbabe said:


> :lol: NO big cheque books do!!!! :lol:
> 
> Never wondered why the little ugly runt has got the drooling blonde????


2nd best quote of the day 

REPS TOO :bounce:


----------



## Slindog

b1tches def. like big muscles and strong men. Its wired in their DNa and there is nothing you can do about it.


----------



## mal

there are muscleworshipers everywhere,so im told.


----------



## Uriel

tinkerbabe said:


> :lol: NO big cheque books do!!!! :lol:
> 
> Never wondered why the little ugly runt has got the drooling blonde????





dutch_scott said:


> he does till i walk in then its ALPHA RULES! :beer:


What? The blonde gets the boot and you are with the little ugly runt??


----------



## pariah

my muscles has never attracted any females bar the odd girl or bloke asking how did i manage to get such thick arms.

thats it


----------



## cellmore

any one else find this :- i get alot of attentian as well from older pussy when im out, i am 30.


----------



## w3lly

cellmore said:


> any one else find this :- i get alot of attentian as well from older pussy when im out, i am 30.


Older pussy:thumb:


----------



## cellmore

w3lly said:


> Older pussy:thumb:


love it mate :cool2:


----------



## bizzlewood

Testaholic said:


> chhicks love it...proof...


did you shag any of the girls in that pic?


----------



## pariah

cellmore said:


> any one else find this :- i get alot of attentian as well from older pussy when im out, i am 30.


Not really but I got quite a bit of attention lately from 35+ women. :thumb: particularly last night.


----------



## Nathrakh

Going by today's experiences...no!!


----------



## cellmore

Nathrakh said:


> Going by today's experiences...no!!


what happened or didnt happen mate ?:laugh:


----------



## Jem

cellmore said:


> any one else find this :- i get alot of attentian as well from *older pussy* when im out, i am 30.


Until you open your potty mouth maybe :whistling:


----------



## yummymummy79

Depends what else you've got to offer in a lot of circumstances. if you've been hit with the ugly stick then no amount of muscles are going to make you less ugly, but if you're passable then a bit more size might well help matters. i guess given the same face on a skinny/fat bod or a trained/muscular one then the majority of girls/guys (whatever floats your boat) are going to choose the trained/muscular one.

i'd better not mention what i said at the Expo yesterday regarding looks/body ratios considering the audience of the board!


----------



## pea head

yummymummy79 said:


> Depends what else you've got to offer in a lot of circumstances. if you've been hit with the ugly stick then no amount of muscles are going to make you less ugly, but if you're passable then a bit more size might well help matters. i guess given the same face on a skinny/fat bod or a trained/muscular one then the majority of girls/guys (whatever floats your boat) are going to choose the trained/muscular one.
> 
> *i'd better not mention what i said at the Expo yesterday regarding looks/body ratios considering the audience of the board!*


Go on YM spill the beans :whistling:


----------



## RF67

I think most women, would like a toned man - coupled with wit/confidence .. and a great sense of humour - over huge muscles, any day.. imo.

Btw, none of the above applies to I.


----------



## cellmore

Jem said:


> Until you open your potty mouth maybe :whistling:


youre not wrong there Jem


----------



## Nathrakh

cellmore said:


> what happened or didnt happen mate ?:laugh:


Just got the usual "urgh" or "steroids" wispered behind my back about 3 times. Oh well it happens...some days its the exact opposite.


----------



## DS1

Depends on the women !


----------



## brett the heart

i do the doors in liverpool im bigger than the picture seen here as my profile that was twpo years ago now .anyway i seem to attract alot of attention from women when im workin i get women lookin when im not workin .my wife thinks its funny.women love touchin me bicpts chest shoulders and pendin how horny they feel by lookin and touchin elsewhere. dont get me wrong im old and ugly so can u imagine what it would be like for a young guy built up


----------



## Never Injured

brett the heart said:


> i do the doors in liverpool im bigger than the picture seen here as my profile that was twpo years ago now .anyway i seem to attract alot of attention from women when im workin i get women lookin when im not workin .my wife thinks its funny.women love touchin me bicpts chest shoulders and pendin how horny they feel by lookin and touchin elsewhere. dont get me wrong im old and ugly so can u imagine what it would be like for a young guy built up


What doors do you work on?


----------



## skinnyfat

theres an admiration for big muscle with me but attraction would prob be lean sporty. i like 110m hurdle like colin jackson(not facially or personality) or some of the more ripped footballers as far as celebs go steven dorff is looking good just now, mathew mcounaghy has good body and hugh jackman. however peronality is most important


----------



## MissBC

As part of the whole package yes

Obviously if they are dumb and ugly and have NO personality muscles or not wouldn't make a difference they would be avoided.....

But in my case.....I get to have the whole package and my DB is just perfect  xxxxxxx


----------



## BillC

MissBC said:


> As part of the whole package yes
> 
> Obviously if they are dumb and ugly and have NO personality muscles or not wouldn't make a difference they would be avoided.....
> 
> But in my case.....I get to have the whole package and my *DB is just perfect *  * xxxxxxx*


Ow come on, there is one noticable flaw










He has to be big to stop random strangers from coming over and just slapping than heed . :whistling:


----------



## DB

BillC said:


> Ow come on, there is one noticable flaw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has to be big to stop random strangers from coming over and just slapping than heed . :whistling:


LOL ahh damn i should have taken a pic! I let my hair grow the other day! had a full on beard and hair going on! looked like a HIPPY


----------



## MissBC

BillC said:


> Ow come on, there is one noticable flaw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has to be big to stop random strangers from coming over and just slapping than heed . :whistling:


nope no flaws NOW...... there were a fair few before however........


----------



## transformer23

well lets just say my mum saw me watching a ronnie colemn dvd and was absolutely disgusted..thought he looked unhealthy lol


----------



## Little Ron

Always Injured said:


> What doors do you work on?


The local WI and Mecca Bingo!

They can get very rowdy you know!!


----------



## poshbird

I love the men on M & S mags....... why do you think I buy it... def not for the info on training lol


----------



## lolik

big muscles would get you more attention i think, but muscle is not all.


----------



## kac

transformer23 said:


> well lets just say my mum saw me watching a ronnie colemn dvd and was absolutely disgusted..thought he looked unhealthy lol


 hope you never had a sock nearby and the curtains shut when she came in :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rocky666

why do all women wona know what u do for a living. and why when u pull a bird and say would u like a lift home. the say why what car you got?


----------



## steve1234567890

lol, tried asking the mrs and got a ten minute one way conversation about "it's not just the body, it's the face, and can he make me laugh, and shared interests, and .........................................."

i'm guessing she thinks it's one of the groups i don't fit in - so i voted for the obvious MH cover model one!


----------



## RyanClarke

rocky666 said:


> why do all women wona know what u do for a living. and why when u pull a bird and say would u like a lift home. the say why what car you got?


Oh **** shes a gold digger, just thought you should know ******.


----------



## GM-20

clearly you have never watched hogan know's best!

"big pecs = lots of sex"

"do the curls and you get the girls"


----------



## KatBelle

I like big muscley men!! I've voted for the middle one though because I dont like quite as big as Ronnie Coleman and when not looking lean there can be a danger of just looking fat I think. I wouldnt just go for someone just because of muscle though, they would have to have a good personality and a really good sense of humour too.  xxx


----------



## jonnysmith123

i think that getting more muscular does make you more attractive to women and also helps you be more confident and be less reluctant to talk to them. Deep down they love the muscle


----------



## Double J

Yeah I definitely think muscles help. Like most things, not everybodys cup of tea but overall no doubt better off with them than without :thumb:


----------



## Raptor

I had took some time off the gym / diet due to being away for a bit, lost some size i then cut the fat off before my bulk... I started my bulk last saturday and im 7lbs heavier in the right places already (water / muscle memory) Im in a bar on wifi and i can categorically say they the waitresses have noticed. They are being 'extra attentive' if you know what i mean already. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Double J

The Raptor said:


> I had took some time off the gym / diet due to being away for a bit, lost some size i then cut the fat off before my bulk... I started my bulk last saturday and im 7lbs heavier in the right places already (water / muscle memory) Im in a bar on wifi and i can categorically say they the waitresses have noticed. They are being 'extra attentive' if you know what i mean already. Just my 2 cents


Look forward to a full report of your exploits in your journal bud :thumb:


----------



## keano

SON OF FRANK said:


> Look forward to a full report of your exploits in your journal bud :thumb:


*2


----------



## Andrew Jacks

I would suspect a guy with the gift of the gab will get more girls than any bicep, but we change with the weather and like to sample different things at different times; unless you can talk with them looks really are nothing more than a bonus


----------



## Guest

i think what you have to take in to consideration is what is 'classed' as big??


----------



## mal

i think birds get used to muscle very quickly,then they start stripping

back the layers,looks...personality,then most important.....wallet.

whats init for me like!


----------



## peanutbob69

Girls love big muscles...since I started working out 6 years ago I never had problems getting girls. Unfortunately sometimes it attracts the wrong type of girls for some reason. Nothing beats a good sense of humour and confidence.


----------



## bizzlewood

i think it can intimidate them though

when i got the sauna after training and it just me an a random woman i cant tell they're uncomfortable

and im not even big to be honest


----------



## Raptor

bizzlewood said:


> i think it can intimidate them though
> 
> when i got the sauna after training and it just me an a random woman i cant tell they're uncomfortable
> 
> and im not even big to be honest


In a gym sauna they are probably intimidated in more of a sexual nature because your in good shape and its not the norm, same as a lot of fellas would be bricking it if kelly brook sat next to them in a bikini in the sauna. But i know what you mean, i just start talking to them as it breaks the ice.

But it is sad how women are intimidated by size, not sad as in 'they are sad' but i mean as a whole how they can be scared sometimes.. i can remember bumping in to some woman in a dark country lane at like 5am, she was really really scared and all i was doing was walking behind her.. was gonna be like a 15 minute walk and felt really uncomfortable behind her even though i was innocent. I just had to put her at ease and said "hey you don't have to be scared of me lady, im not a bad guy" and she was alright then and we got chatting

But i can imagine how it must of felt for her, in the middle of no where.. pitch black night and some man twice her weight is walking behind her and you hear all these terrible stories etc.. luckily us men don't have to worry about anything like that, can go anywhere and we are at very low risk


----------



## Jim206152

AJ91 said:


> Thats the times we live in though mate.
> 
> I've had similar situations where i feel awkward walking behind a woman, not because i'm big, but if i go for a walk at night in winter i put a thick hoodie on and the hood up or with a hat on with some headphones in, and i tend to walk round the quieter areas, and i've had it where i can physically tell they're intimidated, i've had it with older folk too. Especially when i pass them face on. So i just make sure i smile a bit from a distance so they don't get intimidated when they're walking by.
> 
> Very sad, but true, and i can completely understand their concern, but at the same time think it's disgusting people should have to feel that way.


Try shouting "oy sugart1ts" followed by a flash of the b0llocks, they run off. awkward situation resolved. :lol:


----------



## bizzlewood

The Raptor said:


> In a gym sauna they are probably intimidated in more of a sexual nature because your in good shape and its not the norm, same as a lot of fellas would be bricking it if kelly brook sat next to them in a bikini in the sauna. But i know what you mean, i just start talking to them as it breaks the ice.
> 
> But it is sad how women are intimidated by size, not sad as in 'they are sad' but i mean as a whole how they can be scared sometimes.. i can remember bumping in to some woman in a dark country lane at like 5am, she was really really scared and all i was doing was walking behind her.. was gonna be like a 15 minute walk and felt really uncomfortable behind her even though i was innocent. I just had to put her at ease and said "hey you don't have to be scared of me lady, im not a bad guy" and she was alright then and we got chatting
> 
> But i can imagine how it must of felt for her, in the middle of no where.. pitch black night and some man twice her weight is walking behind her and you hear all these terrible stories etc.. luckily us men don't have to worry about anything like that, can go anywhere and we are at very low risk


i guess you're right i never thought of it like that tbh.. so what they really wanna do is tear my towel off and make sweet love to me

i can work with that   

i get the ladies fear, i guess thats how all the scenes start on crime watch lol

all i do in those situations is overtake them because them feeling uncomfortable makes me uncomfortable


----------



## ba baracuss

bizzlewood said:


> i think it can intimidate them though
> 
> when i got the sauna after training and it just me an a random woman i cant tell they're uncomfortable
> 
> and im not even big to be honest


I heard two birds chatting in the steam room recently, one was saying 'john (her bloke) is getting big now, he's 11 stone' :lol: Then she said something about 'he's going to tone up now' :thumb: :lol: FFS.

They then went on to criticise gavin henson for taking his shirt off on that gay dancing program


----------



## Raptor

bizzlewood said:


> i guess you're right i never thought of it like that tbh.. *so what they really wanna do is tear my towel off and make sweet love to me*
> 
> i can work with that
> 
> i get the ladies fear, i guess thats how all the scenes start on crime watch lol
> 
> all i do in those situations is overtake them because them feeling uncomfortable makes me uncomfortable


bizzle they want your chocolate wand :laugh:


----------



## bizzlewood

This reminds me

A couple of months back I went to the gym as normal then went to the sauna but after being in the sauna for about two minutes all the women from the spinning class came In.

For some reason I decided to get a lob on which meant I had to stay In the sauna for about 20mins..... They must of thought I was some weirdo as I was bent over the whole time lol

I nearly passed out when I got out though


----------



## Papa Lazarou

I personally find it attracts the older (30+) woman - you know the one who has come from bad relationships and wants a protector (eg carrying lots of mental baggage!). And it does attract some younger women, but, not as many IMO.


----------



## Matt 1

CURLS FOR THE GIRLS. BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!! :laugh:


----------



## nc007

Matt 1 said:


> CURLS FOR THE GIRLS. BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!! :laugh:


legend :lol:


----------



## threeiscompany

lmao


----------



## Hard Trainer

I know a lot of women like muscles but there idea of muscles and a body-builders idea are completely different. A lot of women think being ripped is disgusting. (Showing veins sticking out etc)


----------



## scotty-boy

i find that most birds dont like um too big,same as the rave said"you got to look like your out of a m&f mag! and same as delhi said if you cant pull with out the bod you've got probs!you need charm and carisma and a bit of wit,the bod is just an extra weapon in your arsonal!same as the hair or clothes and the other stuff.


----------



## Fatstuff

Hard Trainer said:


> I know a lot of women like muscles but there idea of muscles and a body-builders idea are completely different. A lot of women think being ripped is disgusting. (Showing veins sticking out etc)


This thread is sooooo last year


----------



## Greenspin

fatmanstan! said:


> This thread is sooooo last year


And more.. 2007 if I saw right, LOL.


----------



## bigdaveuk

Its funny women will say to you that you are nice how you are, but dont get any bigger, but when you pack on more mass they say the same thing. I think women do like muscles but not enough to compensate for being a tool. I think muscles say protection, provider, health but too big seems unnatural and freaky in a bad way.


----------



## bizzlewood

bigdaveuk said:


> Its funny women will say to you that you are nice how you are, but dont get any bigger,


LOL heard that loads of times


----------



## Milky

bizzlewood said:


> LOL heard that loads of times


Ditto and they get told to fu*k off !!


----------



## julia.fit

the best physique i have seen in ages is boxer David Haye, yum!


----------



## Milky

julia.fit said:


> the best physique i have seen in ages is boxer David Haye, yum!


Each to there own as they say....


----------



## Ukbeefcake

Think women prefer mens health type bodies, big blokes seem intimidating and vain proberly.

What I get a lot is when I'm being chatted up and a bird goes " I bet you've got a massive cock" to which I think yer I did when I was 18 until I started getting huge legs which in turn gives the annoying illusion that it's not as big!

Shame my dick don't grow with the rest of body

Can you get cock roids???


----------



## julia.fit

i think most women obviously want a man to look nice, take care of themselves, and we want to feel protected, so a guy who trains and has packed on a bit of muscle is definately going to attract your attention.... Personality is so important though, we want funny, we want wit, charm and a bit of romance too  we dont want much do we....


----------



## Uriel

I have probably put a few replies on here as the thread is ancient and long

I'll be honest (I probably fuked around and took the **** before)

I have only been approached by 2 women who wanted me for my muscles and just said so.......I have probably had 20 or 30 men approach me lol

LUCKILY for me - I'm FAF, dress well, smell ace and self assured too BUT - I still get no clunge fpmsl lol


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> I have probably put a few replies on here as the thread is ancient and long
> 
> I'll be honest (I probably fuked around and took the **** before)
> 
> I have only been approached by 2 women who wanted me for my muscles and just said so.......I have probably had 20 or 30 men approach me lol
> 
> LUCKILY for me - I'm FAF, dress well, smell ace and self assured too BUT - I still get no clunge fpmsl lol


And a sneaky cvnt lol x


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> And a sneaky cvnt lol x


sneaky, moi? x


----------



## gemc1981

Big muscles on a bloke arent my thing tbh


----------



## Uriel

gemc1981 said:


> Big muscles on a bloke arent my thing tbh


reallllyyyyyy ?????


----------



## gemc1981

Uriel said:


> reallllyyyyyy ?????


yes. SUCH a turn off.


----------



## Uriel

gemc1981 said:


> yes. SUCH a turn off.


must just be certain......"muscles" that do it..............allegedly lol


----------



## gemc1981

Uriel said:


> must just be certain......"muscles" that do it..............allegedly lol


Cvnt


----------



## Uriel

gemc1981 said:


> Cvnt


yeah that works for me too x


----------



## gemc1981

Uriel said:


> yeah that works for me too x


takes one to know one


----------



## Uriel

gemc1981 said:


> takes one to know one


I am what I eat x


----------



## gemc1981

Uriel said:


> I am what I eat x


In that case a knob then x


----------



## Uriel

gemc1981 said:


> In that case a knob then x


lol cant say I've not had one on my corn on the cob!! Lurepak


----------



## gemc1981

Uriel said:


> lol cant say I've not had one on my corn on the cob!! Lurepak


Im not getting drawn into this.. I dont understand it anyway


----------



## Uriel

gemc1981 said:


> Im not getting drawn into this.. I dont understand it anyway


gay talk can be confusing - i'm not certain myself but hammsternuts was saying it to flinty90 as they ejaculated into each others poo wallets in the forum toilets


----------



## gemc1981

Uriel said:


> gay talk can be confusing - i'm not certain myself but hammsternuts was saying it to flinty90 as they ejaculated into each others poo wallets in the forum toilets


I was just sick in my mouth a tiny bit


----------



## Smitch

He has that effect on most women.


----------



## gemc1981

Smitch said:


> He has that effect on most women.


Ha ha not all of 'em ;-)


----------



## Uriel

Smitch said:


> He has that effect on most women.


all, actually.................its like a gift......only sh1t.........a curse....only wurse lol


----------



## Uriel

gemc1981 said:


> Ha ha not all of 'em ;-)


mum likes me..............sure she calls me a cvnt and a cock - but, thats glasweigan for honesuckle and angel pie lol


----------



## gemc1981

Uriel said:


> mum likes me..............sure she calls me a cvnt and a cock - but, thats glasweigan for honesuckle and angel pie lol


fvcking wet behind the ears mummy's boy


----------



## Uriel

gemc1981 said:


> fvcking wet behind the ears mummy's boy


mum said - that is a sign that that i should kill all prostitutes.......fuk knows why she's calling me "ripper" lol


----------



## gemc1981

Uriel said:


> mum said - that is a sign that that i should kill all prostitutes.......fuk knows why she's calling me "ripper" lol


you are nuttier than squirrel sh1t


----------



## Ninja

Yes they do attract, regardless what women say...It's mother nature...they choose big and strong ...It's survival thing from nature.


----------



## Uriel

Ninja said:


> Yes they do attract, regardless what women say...It's mother nature...they choose big and strong ...It's survival thing from nature.


how did andrew lloyd webber get a ride then??


----------



## Barbell mafia

Uriel said:


> how did andrew lloyd webber get a ride then??


cuz he has money lol


----------



## bizzlewood

if i'm honest the chavs love it but the classier women not as much


----------



## julia.fit

yes to confidence, yes to male ruggedness, no to pretty boy looks like he spent more time in front of the mirror than you, no to someone wh thinks they are good looking and knows it... cocky, yes to mr real man!


----------



## Uriel

julia.fit said:


> yes to confidence, yes to male ruggedness, no to pretty boy looks like he spent more time in front of the mirror than you, no to someone wh thinks they are good looking and knows it... *cocky*, yes to mr real man!


yeah lol, you all love cocky pmsl

i have my hand down there feeling cocky all day


----------



## layla

I like a guy wi muscle but not 2 big .


----------



## _Shaun_

Depends if the guy is lean or not.

A rugby prop forward may have big muscles but if they're covered in a layer of whale blubber then I doubt if women would find that hot.

On the other hand if a guy weighed 17st with the classic narrow waist/wide shouldered look then I reckon he'd do well in the Tesco Friday evening supermarket lottery checkout Q.


----------



## Team1

Ckearly if you are say like me...average in the loos department (at best :lol: ) you are gonna start doing better with women if you grow to a nice lean muscular but not freakish 15st.

If clearly muscular and fit, you will do better than you would if you were skinny or fat. end of story


----------



## gymaddict1986

i belive girls like the fit look.but probably alot of them dont like the bulgin muscle look i would have thought.


----------



## Papa Lazarou

julia.fit said:


> yes to confidence, yes to male ruggedness, no to pretty boy looks like he spent more time in front of the mirror than you, no to someone wh thinks they are good looking and knows it... cocky, yes to mr real man!


So its ok for you to spend hours in front of a mirror but not him?


----------



## IrishRaver

Papa Lazarou said:


> So its ok for you to spend hours in front of a mirror but not him?


Yep


----------



## ConnorLambeth

I think sometimes it can work against you almost as much as being overweight.

I know I've had lots of women take one look at me and do that little thing they do with their noses when they smell something bad.

Everyone has a 'type' or a personality trait that they find attractive in others. It's all about getting to a stage where *you're* happy with the way you look - and then finding that special lady that agrees!


----------



## deep85

All the girls i know have said the body type that is "in" at the minute is the skinny, rocker junkie type look if you get me. Lean. next to no muscle mass etc... However they also say its not like there going to say no to a fit guy with anice body

Im sure theres girls out there that love muscles


----------



## MarkFranco

If youve got a face off crime watch, a penis like your little toe and a complete inability to use it, lack any personality, no matter how big or "toned" you are probably aint going to help at all


----------



## deep85

i dont workout to attract women i do it cause it makes me feel good!


----------



## Big Kris

deep85 said:


> i dont workout to attract women i do it cause it makes me feel good!


Im with you on this one, but i do have to say i have nailed more women since having muscles than i did when i didnt have any.

It may be im more confident than the muscles but im a great all round package if i do say so my self


----------



## Andrew Jacks

Very interesting poll result that, can be read in many different ways


----------



## LutherLee

:lol: :lol::lol:They defo like a big love muscle:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Don-karam

shame most women have more muscles than me


----------



## buster22

Hey, I seen some guys trying to pick up women in clubs. I know one guy who uses lines from this site http://pickuplinesblog.com/ and he looks like a wimp (no muscles, skinny, small)...and he tells me that he can beat me (I look like Stallone in his young days compared to him; plus, I'm taller  )

Well, overall, muscles do work if you don't try to brag about them all the time...just avoid talking about them to women..


----------



## buster22

Btw... I've been reading some books on the "adonis complex", "body dysmorphia", some stuff from amazon, some over-priced ebooks online (john barban etc)... And apparently there's a new thing going on.

Know how girls think they all need to look annorexic? Well, guys actually have the opposite issue these days it seems. Apparently, chicks OVERESTIMATE how skinny they need to be, and guys over-estimate how muscular they need to be.

Several studies have shown that women most get turned on by the men's health/men's fitness look... Yet most men think the Muscle&Fitness look is ideal. Its funny how the human mind works but, if you believe something, you will see "evidence" for it everywhere you go.

Oddly enough, gay men were found to prefer the Muscle&Fitness bodies... So that's kind of ironic. A lot of heterosexual guys are out there working out and trying to meet "gay standards" in order to attract women, haha. Except they don't know that the standard is a gay standard, not a female standard.

I think the number different studies came up with is "20-30 pounds"... That is, men over-estimate how much muscle is attractive by 20-30 pounds. I mean, we're both dumb... Both men and women. Women read women's magazine, see those flat-chested 6'0 tall stick-models and they get the crazy idea that guys are into 6'0 flat-chested, no curve stick models... They never pick up a maxim magazine to see what men are REALLY attracted to - curves.

Same with men... We read men's magazines, and we get the idea that THAT is attractive to women. We never think to pick up women's magazine so that we see what they really get off to. Get some cosmopolitans guys or what not... Your jaw will drop... A lot of women's magazines have half-naked guy centerfolds... and guess what? Most of them have men's fitness level of muscle, and almost NONE are ripped... Like most are 12-14% bodyfat.


----------



## Vibrance

Well in my case women attract big muscles if you know what i, know what, i mean


----------



## Danjal

I don't think you can really ask if big muscles attract women without specifying what type of woman you mean. I mean we don't all have one type and stick to that 100% of the time. My current girlfriend says that I am 'hench' (I don't know! She is a far bit younger than me) and that I don't need to put on any more muscle. My ex loved that I was getting into shape and putting on more muscle and encouraged me to do it.


----------



## layla

they hav 2 hav nice legs n a great bum lol.


----------



## RSHC

I think shows like the Jersey Shore are bringing muscle back in to fashion for us guys, I find myself competing less with the skinny jean wearing hipsters these days and instead women sometimes start contact with me with comments relating me to Ronnie/Mike off the jersey shore (I don't dress or act like them though) but hey, its getting cool to be a juicehead so i won't complain!! :cool2:  

Nothing attracts like money though imo, I know an obese 5'4 millionaire who is constantly hooking up with the finest girls around and he laughs down the fact women always throw themselves at him.....infact i only know him through a female friend (a model) whom he wines and dines, brings to exclusive clubs and fcuks. Have to admit im jealous:cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Cabin.Fever.

^he needs robbing

And my missus hates big muscles she professed to me when drunk but is happy if I'm happy working out


----------



## eddiem

my missus hates big muscles but likes the "Small and lean i.e. lightweight boxers, runners, etc." type


----------



## Geonix

Depends completely on your opinion of what 'big muscles' are, I personally would say people unless they'r about 6'5+ over the weight of 17st aren't going to be attracting more women if they'r packing on more weight / muscle, however achieved.


----------



## Geonix

From my experience with women and myself, someone whose ripped e/g under 10% bodyfat and has at least a good amount of muscle OVERALL is getting far more attention than someone whose those big muscularly but have a large amount of body fat on them...

Myself, if I'm down the gym, fair enough i dont really look at the men there much, if at all but any that i do occasionally see and judge, it's ALWAYS the ones which are low bf % and muscular, looking true dedication through training and nutrition.


----------



## Geonix

That is exactly what about 80% of women I know at university think also.


----------



## eezy1

RSHC said:


> I think shows like the Jersey Shore are bringing muscle back in to fashion for us guys, I find myself competing less with the skinny jean wearing hipsters these days and instead women sometimes start contact with me with comments relating me to Ronnie/Mike off the jersey shore (I don't dress or act like them though) but hey, its getting cool to be a juicehead so i won't complain!! :cool2:
> 
> Nothing attracts like money though imo, I know an obese 5'4 millionaire who is constantly hooking up with the finest girls around and he laughs down the fact women always throw themselves at him.....infact i only know him through a female friend (a model) whom he wines and dines, brings to exclusive clubs and fcuks. Have to admit im jealous:cursing: :cursing:


wouldnt catch me being jealous of some short fat guy thats only getting laid cuz of his bank balance lol come on dude the kinda women gettin it on with him aint no better than pro`s. i get pu$$y for free


----------



## RSHC

eezy1 said:


> wouldnt catch me being jealous of some short fat guy thats only getting laid cuz of his bank balance lol come on dude the kinda women gettin it on with him aint no better than pro`s. i get pu$$y for free


True that, i'm happy being me but i'm going through the biggest dry patch of my life at the moment so thinking of his immense success with women is just annoying...hell i'd even get a pros at this stage if i had the money! :lol: :cool2:


----------



## DiamondDixie

As long as you've got a big russell the love muscle they don't care


----------



## stokey-leroy

My Mum and Dad we're moaning at me the other day as they dont want me to get to big because it looks funny - looked across to my missus for her to agree and she said - I actually really like them! She doesnt want me being skinny though and hates the v which goes into your shorts haha! Once Ive stacked up though, its cutting time so I can get some definition on my abs which Ive been working so hard on lol!


----------



## Mr.Hench

Kezz said:


> dont believe a word of it, women fukin love it end of!!!


this sums it all up.

i hear girls say they dont like muscles etc but when they are staring at your chest and arms etc when your talking to them and constantly placing their hands on your shoulders then theres a huge contradiction going on.

and most of the time your missus will tell you not to get bigger as you'll get more attention from other women.

Muscles sexually attract but many women dont see muscular guys as long term partners due to you getting attention from other women so unlikely to commit.


----------



## Whimsical

DB said:


> mmmm yes and no... many think we are vain and love ourselves.. if u are a normal bloke then in my opinion it helps!
> 
> girls will be like errr its horrible but deep down they like it.. especially when u cuddle them etc


The cuddles are key IMO. I've noticed a distinct trend for smaller girls to want to be hugged and cuddled because they seem to fit so well in big guys arms


----------



## stokey-leroy

I think the main reason my missus likes muscles is cause she likes to be thrown around the bedroom - scrawny guys cant do that haha!


----------



## paul81

muscles attract.. personality seals the deal


----------



## BIG DOM

TO BE HONEST I DONT THINK THAT THEY KNOW THEMSELVES WHAT THEY F~ING LIKE. AS WHATEVER YOU DO ITS STILL NOT GOOD ENOUGH. ALWAYS UNHAPPY


----------



## Barker

BIG DOM said:


> TO BE HONEST I DONT THINK THAT THEY KNOW THEMSELVES WHAT THEY F~ING LIKE. AS WHATEVER YOU DO ITS STILL NOT GOOD ENOUGH. ALWAYS UNHAPPY


Looks for a key on your keyboard labeled 'caps' or 'caps lock'. When you find it, press it. Then never press it ever again.


----------



## rocky666

women love pencil necks end of just so they can boss them about and not fear them when there constantly nagging them all the time!


----------



## 9inchesofheaven

My child's mother is a right nagging biatch. Years ago she liked "rugby built men" who "have a little fat." Now, however, judging by her current boyfriend, she likes skinny-fat men.

Not all women are insane, but most are. My advice, stay solo!


----------



## Big Kris

9inchesofheaven said:


> My child's mother is a right nagging biatch. Years ago she liked "rugby built men" who "have a little fat." Now, however, judging by her current boyfriend, she likes skinny-fat men.
> 
> Not all women are insane, but most are. My advice, stay solo!


Whats a skinny fat man? :lol:


----------



## maverick1888

Woman like what they like at the time of meeting u, but are sure to change to suit at any point,my x hated hairy men now her current is like a silver back Gorilla she loves hairy men,there so full o sh1t, i workout because i want to not for them and if they dont like it fvckem,there like busses there will always be another 1 along in a minute.

I didn't vote as there isn't a who gives a fvck button


----------



## JusNoGood

Big Kris said:


> Whats a skinny fat man? :lol:


Lol I was one of them. Fat gut and skinny arms & legs.

PS I'm not mixing it with your ex


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

every woman is different...some might just find you attractive or some might find your personality attractive..... alot of the women i know prefer bigger than average joe/ some muscle definition but not a 6 pack :S personally i've leart not to give a fcuk or you are always goin to be changing your body for each different girl....


----------



## Helsbels28

Lol big muscles don't make men gods gift to women don't get me wrong it's a bonus but they got to have personality. X


----------



## fitmuscled

I agree my girl friend now my wife was attracted to me, so she said due to stocky muscled built but I think she likes stocky muscled rather than ripped and vainy. Natural as well as gym enhanced (I work outdoors) her and her mates enjoyed watching boxing and she definitely is more into heavyweights! She loves watching me arm wrestle too regarding survival thing. New members in north west pics to follow soon


----------



## huge monguss

Big d*#ks attract women haha


----------



## fitmuscled

She likes that too lol


----------



## paul81

big muscles attract them, big wallets keep them :lol:


----------



## fitmuscled

You probably right there bud better be careful tho cos wife is with me now


----------



## Al n

I think they do, girls that say it doesn't matter have probably got a small man and don't want to hurt his feelings.

I was covertly shagging a bird ages ago who was seeing someone I know, not really a mate so I had no guilt, she was just a tart. He was a pretty skinny guy without much muscle and she used to cuddle up to me all night and kept saying it was really nice to be cuddled by muscles. Now you see my Avi, I aint exactly massive but she bloody loved the feel of me compared to her beanpole feller.


----------



## fitmuscled

Yea bud you are def not small wot weight are you. She's probably having to put up with bean pole now. See your from Oldham we were in Shaw on thursday. Good site but can't work out to pit stats and stuff on yet and keeping us out of gym we just chillin had a lot on this week


----------



## Al n

I think you could put stats in a members journal. Try this

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/

I'm 13 stone at the moment, I want to get to 14 without getting a belly but I'm happy at the moment.


----------



## fitmuscled

Nice one mate I'll have a go good luck with the building keep us posted


----------



## zak1990

I agree with every but for me personaly its had q massive impact on the oppsite sex mainly due to confidence and self worth


----------



## fitmuscled

That's good wot size are you now what were you before it's all good I agree with the confidence thing not just with opp sex but with everything


----------



## fitmuscled

Anyway my wife just voted and pressed stocky but not lean by mistake she meant bigger than average!!


----------



## Jaymond0

I've heard a massive cock helps..


----------



## customfitness

No way an everage woman would go for a Ronnie Coleman type of guy, but even if you do it naturally for years you can get to the point when your gfriend or friends would say: That is too much, you are too big


----------



## fitmuscled

Yeah I suppose I'm lucky mine likes bigger the better


----------



## dbgallery

Some girls prefer a guy with big muscles.....some don't. hope that clears everything up


----------



## Jack3dUP

Magazine cover for most I suspect


----------



## narraboth

yeah, magazine cover look, men's health cover, not Flex! lol

actually quite some female friends told me too big muscle looks weird and makes them scared.

oh, plus, they don't like guys need to go to gym when they want to see a movie, they also don't like their men on a stricter diet than they are on lol


----------



## Tassotti

Let's ask retro-mental


----------



## Barbell mafia

Big Body and an even bigger personality!


----------



## Guest

The bigger the better!!!!


----------



## retro-mental

Tassotti said:


> Let's ask retro-mental


well as you can see from this clip they do, conclusive evidence !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eezy1

i think lean muscle attracts most women


----------



## Greenspin

retro-mental said:


> well as you can see from this clip they do, conclusive evidence !!!!!!!!!!!!


That video is nearly as weird as me


----------



## Tassotti

I'm mad I am


----------



## fitmuscled

this thread still inconclusive married couple in north west be happy to chat meet with anybody interested in gym building strength and general fitness nw Wigan


----------



## Milky

fitmuscled said:


> this thread still inconclusive married couple in north west be happy to chat meet with anybody interested in gym building strength and general fitness nw Wigan


What ????


----------



## Mr.Hench

do big tits attract men? answer to this is as easy to answer as thread title.


----------



## Milky

Mr.Hench said:


> do big tits attract men? answer to this is as easy to answer as thread title.


Not realy mate..

What do you call big ?

Not ALL men like big t*ts.. ( fu*k knows why coz there awesome)


----------



## Tommy10

gemilky69 said:


> Not realy mate..
> 
> What do you call big ?
> 
> Not ALL men like big t*ts.. ( fu*k knows why coz there awesome)


There was this girl in ma shop the day, massive fun bags.. Tight top on... I kept staring at them when she was taking to me...and she was a stunner in tae the bargain...it was pretty hot tbh


----------



## Tommy10

gemilky69 said:


> What ????


Yea ? What ? If it's a threesome u want - just ask ...


----------



## Milky

Pelayo said:


> There was this girl in ma shop the day, massive fun bags.. Tight top on... I kept staring at them when she was taking to me...and she was a stunner in tae the bargain...it was pretty hot tbh


Take pictures next time and send them to my phone or friend or not your getting negged !!


----------



## Raptor

Pelayo said:


> There was this girl in ma shop the day, massive fun bags.. Tight top on... I kept staring at them when she was taking to me...and she was a stunner in tae the bargain...it was pretty hot tbh


You gay guys confuse mee, i have gay mates who say stuff like "fcuk, she is well fit!!"

And then i say "would you fcuk her?" and get the reply "of course not"

Just baffles me lol, also come online facebook


----------



## Tommy10

Raptor said:


> You gay guys confuse mee, i have gay mates who say stuff like "fcuk, she is well fit!!"
> 
> And then i say "would you fcuk her?" and get the reply "of course not"
> 
> Just baffles me lol, also come online facebook


Yea but i still like big baps... I've always liked them.... Can't tell you how many times I've been caught staring... Lol.... I also like big glutes ( but that's another thread  )


----------



## QuadFather94

Depends.... Everyone has different taste.


----------



## big steve

i think big muscles would attract a woman more than a big beer belly would


----------



## infernal0988

money attracts financial security and a safe reliable man attracts a woman, it all comes down to cash and security.


----------



## Mr Incredible

Proportion is the key


----------



## Breda

I got girls when I was marga and I get them now so a little bit of muscle don't put them off


----------



## latblaster

I think they prefer big bank balances, everything else comes second..lol!


----------



## infernal0988

sp very very true


----------



## bighead1985

Different horses for different courses


----------



## Zara-Leoni

I've posted earlier in this thread but I'll say this....

I've dated some absolute ****ing dickheads ranging from well off to utterly loaded. They may try to lure you in with impressive dates etc but you quickly learn there is nothing more to them than that.

Conversely, the people I've felt genuine affection for and still do in a non-romantic sense, have been absolutely the opposite end of the spectrum.

Money is a bit like a peacock with big fancy feathers.... it may attract a mate, but if cant keep a (good) one. Trust me... if a girls more attracted to some bloke with money than a guy who is in great shape and good fun to be with etc, you don't want her!!


----------



## bighead1985

Zara-Leoni said:


> Money is a bit like a peacock with big fancy feathers.... it may attract a mate, but if cant keep a (good) one. Trust me... if a girls more attracted to some bloke with money than a guy who is in great shape and good fun to be with etc, you don't want her!!


What about if you've got neither?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

bighead1985 said:


> What about if you've got neither?


Then you're ****ed


----------



## barsnack

bighead1985 said:


> What about if you've got neither?


http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://blogs.riverfronttimes.com/dailyrft/blow%2520up%2520doll.JPG&imgrefurl=http://blogs.riverfronttimes.com/dailyrft/2010/01/a_granite_city_principal_a_blow_up_doll_student_in_lingerie_sex_shop_brian_harshnay.php&usg=__D5iy0-zGKYaGs5H1RV3jy4epNRo=&h=368&w=300&sz=44&hl=en&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=Lot106wHo05VEM:&tbnh=132&tbnw=101&ei=4acTToDHEIGt8QP4oLD8Bw&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dblowup%2Bdoll%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26biw%3D1366%26bih%3D477%26tbm%3Disch&um=1&itbs=1&iact=rc&dur=222&page=1&ndsp=17&ved=1t:429,r:6,s:0&tx=53&ty=79

sorted


----------



## rocky666

infernal0988 said:


> money attracts financial security and a safe reliable man attracts a woman, it all comes down to cash and security.


Totall agree with that one. Every time you chat a woman up. Its so what do you do for a living? Dont give me the i like a guy who makes me laugh crap.


----------



## quinn85

Too many variables for a definitive answer, i think a big wallet and a big willy will be more likely to grab the attention of the ladies :thumbup1:

This is a seriously old thread


----------



## chris27

all women are diff in my eyes .


----------



## fitmuscled

Pelayo said:


> Yea ? What ? If it's a threesome u want - just ask ...


Hehe your a bit far away mate any more local we d be interested (probably)


----------



## Jay_1986

Add Title


----------



## Milky

Well........

I am bigger than l have ever been and l aint getting no trim throwing themselves at me so l am begining to wonder..

Mind you l am an ugly ku*t in all fairness...


----------



## Milky

fitmuscled said:


> Hehe your a bit far away mate any more local we d be interested (probably)


DO NOT go there.... he will kill you dead with that thing !!


----------



## Uriel

put it this way - if any bird fancied you in any way because of whatever you have going on - then muscles ontop of that wont hurt.......trhey are hardly likely to demad you gain a pigeon chest, pot belly and pubic gair girth arms are they?

whateven your cock is like - its going to be better received being ground in with a rock hard pack of abs and an ass like granite


----------



## Tommy10

Good bod , handsome face , wicked personality ....


----------



## balance

Most women dont like the bodybuilder look, infact most people dont like that look, many women see very large muscles as self obsessed, also some wont be interested because they see a meat head, not an intelligent guy, of course there might be a highly intelligent guy underneath all of that muscle.

Many women subconsciously seek a mate that is healthy looking because they hope to have healthy children, that doesn't mean that a guy with prominent muscles will have the upper hand, a woman might look at healthy skin, hair, overall apprance, if you're red faced from roids, sweating buckets and bloated and farting every five mins then that might have an impact of how attractive you might appear to a woman.

Many women appreciate a toned body, some prefer a guy that is slightly overweight, some prefer thin, skinny jeaned cool geek types.

Depends what type you want to attract too.

Of course even if you pull because of muscles you might not have much else to offer beyond that.


----------



## Tommy10

balance said:


> Most women dont like the bodybuilder look, infact most people dont like that look, many women see very large muscles as self obsessed, also some wont be interested because they see a meat head, not an intelligent guy, of course there might be a highly intelligent guy underneath all of that muscle.
> 
> Many women subconsciously seek a mate that is healthy looking because they hope to have healthy children, that doesn't mean that a guy with prominent muscles will have the upper hand, a woman might look at healthy skin, hair, overall apprance, if you're red faced from roids, sweating buckets and bloated and farting every five mins then that might have an impact of how attractive you might appear to a woman.
> 
> Many women appreciate a toned body, some prefer a guy that is slightly overweight, some prefer thin, skinny jeaned cool geek types.
> 
> Depends what type you want to attract too.
> 
> Of course even if you pull because of muscles you might not have much else to offer beyond that.


Pretty much true ... Healthy lookin.. In shape ... Just not fat beer belly types .... Although u can't beat a good healthy farter !! Lollll


----------



## Readyandwaiting

people are getting confused, depending on the genetics and mind pattern of the female dictates whether or not they will find your big muscles attractive.

The thing with being big and being in shape is that other guys, usually smaller guys flock to you, asking you questions, following you around a bit publicly, maybe you are in a club or pub etc.... They show you interest you appear as a leader, this is an alpha male trait which is attractive in general to women.

Your size can also give you a term known as 'social proof,' basically giving you authority so to speak and credit whilst in a public surrounding, you have more value.

This is attractive to women.

Because attraction from a woman's point of view happens mostly on a sub - concious level, conciously they may say they love how big your arms are etc... because having alpha male traits such as being pre selected by females isn't obvious to a woman on a surface level yet they somehow find you attractive and cannot figure out why so they look at you conciously and say they like something about you physically etc...


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

My sons girlfriend's brother must weigh under 9 stone, really thin looking dude, he is not the most hansom chap in the world, but he is banging loads of quality [email protected] every week, i dont know how he does it, i mean really fit polish, ukrainain, Lithuanian girls, he is not well off he works in a chippy, but fcuk he has something and it aint muscles lol


----------



## balance

Ken Hutchinson said:


> My sons girlfriend's brother must weigh under 9 stone, really thin looking dude, he is not the most hansom chap in the world, but he is banging loads of quality [email protected] every week, i dont know how he does it, *i mean really fit polish, ukrainain, Lithuanian girls*, he is not well off he works in a chippy, but fcuk he has something and it aint muscles lol


That sort of explains it, they are maybe seeking asylum, or they might have a hidden agenda, they could be hiv positive, maybe he is too, they are all eastern european and they will have a reason for doing what they do, maybe he pays for everything, maybe most people can do that if they dont seek anything long term, and although he is apparently getting all of these women theres a possibility that he is deeply insecure, maybe the women are really fit men dressed as fit women.


----------



## cuggster

I work in a bar, im 6'5 and around the 17 stone mark, decent shape on me, and yes i do show it off! why not though? if you got it, FLOG IT!


----------



## JohnEvo

cuggster said:


> I work in a bar, im 6'5 and around the 17 stone mark, decent shape on me, and yes i do show it off! why not though? if you got it, FLOG IT!


And blow your own trumpet apparently...


----------



## cuggster

Well not really, when people constantly come up to you and compliment your size, you aint gonna turn around and say your small and all that, we're all different, aint we


----------



## luther1

I think that if a girl is a gym goer,circuit training, boxercise etc then she will appreciate the time,effort and knowledge that goes into building a decent physique,therefore a bodybuilder type will attract and be attracted to a toned bird. Waynetta Slob wouldn't chat up a bodybuilder,imo,but a fit bird would. Just like a bodybuilder wouldn't chat up a fat bird?! My new bird has to join a gym asap or shes out. I bet she'll be gutted,lol!


----------



## Iluv2b_Free

185 lbs - 200 lbs 5 foot 10 to 6 foot 2 - 6 to 10% BF - you'll get anybody you want if you're not a complete asshole - most people go about doing **** wrong and try to talk themselves up - its all about letting other people do it for you, as for the 9 stone scronny f*ck, if you get into a "circle" of girls - they will ALL like you - when you start with the first she brags to all of her "friends" and then they want in on the action, so you can go all the way around the "circle" and hit them all from behind until you get back to the first girl, time to find a new circle.


----------



## ryda

yeh i seem to get alot more attention now, i'm also 6ft 3 so i dont go unoticed but when i was 6ft 3 n abit chubby i never got looks infact i was single 11 months haha only started gettin girls when i started training again but yeh my gf loves the muscles n even wants some herself now lol


----------



## Rachie

First and foremost its a guys face that gets my attention. If hes got some amazing body but then an ugly mug he would have no chance! however, it also works the other way around and if his face is hot and got my attention, then his body is not up to shape then he's also a no go!!

I dont find myself attracted to guys with huge muscles but I dont like scrawny guys either. A nice amount of muscle is all very good!!


----------



## Readyandwaiting

Rachie said:


> First and foremost its a guys face that gets my attention. If hes got some amazing body but then an ugly mug he would have no chance! however, it also works the other way around and if his face is hot and got my attention, then his body is not up to shape then he's also a no go!!
> 
> I dont find myself attracted to guys with huge muscles but I dont like scrawny guys either. A nice amount of muscle is all very good!!


Yes but you'd pick a millionaire anytime


----------



## ryda

i also think girls feel more protected around not just men with muscle but bigger men in general, all my ex's say they hate weak skinny lookin guys haha


----------



## cuggster

ryda said:


> i also think girls feel more protected around not just men with muscle but bigger men in general, all my ex's say they hate weak skinny lookin guys haha


 my auntie is a good example of this, she is early 30's and goes for the ex-gear heads or naturally big guys, she's also married an ex welsh bodybuilder, John Stockting, not sure if anyones heard of him though, but being big is one of the good perks i suppose! but too big is disgusting, like valentino size!!


----------



## flinty90

Rachie said:


> First and foremost its a guys face that gets my attention. If hes got some amazing body but then an ugly mug he would have no chance! however, it also works the other way around and if his face is hot and got my attention, then his body is not up to shape then he's also a no go!!
> 
> I dont find myself attracted to guys with huge muscles but I dont like scrawny guys either. A nice amount of muscle is all very good!!


Fussy biatch lol X


----------



## keano

Rachie said:


> First and foremost its a guys face that gets my attention. If hes got some amazing body but then an ugly mug he would have no chance! however, it also works the other way around and if his face is hot and got my attention, then his body is not up to shape then he's also a no go!!
> 
> I dont find myself attracted to guys with huge muscles but I dont like scrawny guys either. A nice amount of muscle is all very good!!


Who the hell are you ?


----------



## Readyandwaiting

keano said:


> Who the hell are you ?


Exactly.

You can tell this young lady judging by her picture is a pretty indivdual i.e. got lucky in the gene pool.

But she seems to lack one of the most important traits in a female ..... a personality


----------



## keano

Readyandwaiting said:


> Exactly.
> 
> You can tell this young lady judging by her picture is a pretty indivdual i.e. got lucky in the gene pool.
> 
> But she seems to lack one of the most important traits in a female ..... a personality


Just a typical English bird mate. Nothing special there.

Stick her in Poland, Czech or any other Eastern European country, and she would be deported back home before she even had the time to get her passport out her 5 quid handbag.


----------



## Readyandwaiting

keano said:


> Just a typical English bird mate. Nothing special there.
> 
> Stick her in Poland, Czech or any other Eastern European country, and she would be deported back home before she even had the time to get her passport out her 5 quid handbag.


Yea typical how materialistic and looks orientated people are thats one reason i do not watch television.

It's like junk food for the brain.


----------



## keano

Very true mate its the culture of Britain.

I have lived in Poland and Slovakia and there customs and Traditions are something to be envious of, although to many people here they would find them to be old fasioned and outdated. But that is only because we are led to believe that in a Britsh upbringing, media etc. Things like Religion etc dont matter.

Also the women are beautiful almost all of them and none have a chip on there shoulder because it is ordinary to them, so there personality has to make up for it.

The only Polish women I have found arrogant are the ugly ones who have moved to Britain and became engrained in our culture and stoped believing in there ancestors customs and taken on a more British outlook on life.


----------



## Readyandwaiting

keano said:


> Very true mate its the culture of Britain.
> 
> I have lived in Poland and Slovakia and there customs and Traditions are something to be envious of, although to many people here they would find them to be old fasioned and outdated. But that is only because we are led to believe that in a Britsh upbringing, media etc. Things like Religion etc dont matter.
> 
> Also the women are beautiful almost all of them and none have a chip on there shoulder because it is ordinary to them, so there personality has to make up for it.
> 
> The only Polish women I have found arrogant are the ugly ones who have moved to Britain and became engrained in our culture and stoped believing in there ancestors customs and taken on a more British outlook on life.


I used to love the UK but its really gone down the toilet just like the states


----------



## pumphead

Rachie said:


> First and foremost its a guys face that gets my attention. If hes got some amazing body but then an ugly mug he would have no chance! however, it also works the other way around and if his face is hot and got my attention, then his body is not up to shape then he's also a no go!!
> 
> I dont find myself attracted to guys with huge muscles but I dont like scrawny guys either. A nice amount of muscle is all very good!!


guys guys, who gives a sh*t if chicks like big muscles or not. i only grew bigs guns 'cus it made it easier to hold the biatches down on the bed.


----------



## keano

yea where will we be in 20 years time ? in the sh1tter if we are not already in it. But yea have no time for women like the one above who seem to have little personality or uk girls in genarl for some reason. Have always found foreign girls much more warm and have speacial qualities not found in uk girls.

Have dated Polish, Greek, German. Once dated a Scottish girl who was an embarassing Alcoholic maniac of a women. Never again lol

Foreign girls also seem to like machine guns rather than pistols


----------



## Readyandwaiting

keano said:


> yea where will we be in 20 years time ? in the sh1tter if we are not already in it. But yea have no time for women like the one above who seem to have little personality or uk girls in genarl for some reason. Have always found foreign girls much more warm and have speacial qualities not found in uk girls.
> 
> Have dated Polish, Greek, German. Once dated a Scottish girl who was an embarassing Alcoholic maniac of a women. Never again lol
> 
> Foreign girls also seem to like machine guns rather than pistols


Mate you're a legend, I like your way of thinking


----------



## keano

Its the only way mate


----------



## Readyandwaiting

keano said:


> Its the only way mate


Yea i think people of the eastern europe areas etc... are more in tune with their 'real' self and have less of an ego so understand more about what is really them and what isn't.

The Uk is a slum if you ask me, so much scum, tackky, retarded scatty horrible, ignorant people it amazes me.

It's like half of them haven't been diagnosed with autism in terms of most have NO DISCRETION what so ever.


----------



## flinty90

Readyandwaiting said:


> Yea i think people of the eastern europe areas etc... are more in tune with their 'real' self and have less of an ego so understand more about what is really them and what isn't.
> 
> The Uk is a slum if you ask me, so much scum, tackky, retarded scatty horrible, ignorant people it amazes me.
> 
> It's like half of them haven't been diagnosed with autism in terms of most have NO DISCRETION what so ever.


Wow you two lol... that women has really p1ssed you both off hasnt she lol... or is it cos your both ugly as fook with no muscles heheh, oh hang on thats me pmsl X


----------



## keano

lol not that women inparticular its nothing personal against her, but she is the modern British women. The more I travelled the more I seen what the world has to offer so returning to the UK, women who think there hot sh1t really grit my teeth , because 99% of the time they are not. More than likely they have a body like baywatch and a face like crime watch.


----------



## Readyandwaiting

keano said:


> lol not that women inparticular its nothing personal against her, but she is the modern British women. The more I travelled the more I seen what the world has to offer so returning to the UK, women who think there hot sh1t really grit my teeth , because 99% of the time they are not. More than likely they have a body like baywatch and a face like crime watch.


that's true, they need bringin back down to earth.


----------



## Big-Mac

Simple answer to this question is yes.


----------



## Big-Mac

Big-Mac said:


> Simple answer to this question is yes.


May I just add to this that's if you don't look like a total ugly horses **** faced fcuk.


----------



## 1010AD

The Rave said:


> Just thought id put a post about big muscles and your experiences with women.
> 
> My understanding is that to be prime totty to the ladies, you need to be a bit bigger than your average joe plus have a six pack.
> 
> Anyone got any comments? I know this is a very general question and some women like them big and some don't, so lets take an 'on the whole' approach.
> 
> :lift:
> 
> Cheers, The Rave


Sorry can't answer that coz I'm not a woman


----------



## Guest

i dont know what size my boyfriends arms are but them to me are the perfect size, its all about haveing the big buldgeing arms, he wants his arms bigger, but i think they are nice the way they are.


----------



## JANIKvonD

4.small and lean....ie runners, lighweight boxers. clearly never seen an olympic 100m runner lol


----------



## Rachie

Readyandwaiting said:


> Yes but you'd pick a millionaire anytime


Actually no! A lot of girls maybe would....but I just could not bring myself to go to bed with someone I did not find myself physically attracted too....no matter how much money he had. Looks are far more important than money....i make pretty good money myself so don't need anyone elses!! :tongue:

Also from reading one post that I wrote about what I think about guys with muscles, a few of you think that I have no personality and it seems to have annoyed you some how?? maybe you guys are a little insecure about your looks??!! sorry to offend!! ha! I'm a nice girl really!!! mwah xx


----------



## Readyandwaiting

Rachie said:


> Actually no! A lot of girls maybe would....but I just could not bring myself to go to bed with someone I did not find myself physically attracted too....no matter how much money he had. Looks are far more important than money....i make pretty good money myself so don't need anyone elses!! :tongue:
> 
> Also from reading one post that I wrote about what I think about guys with muscles, a few of you think that I have no personality and it seems to have annoyed you some how?? maybe you guys are a little insecure about your looks??!! sorry to offend!! ha! I'm a nice girl really!!! mwah xx


Next...


----------



## Rachie

Readyandwaiting said:


> Next...


Bit rude....but proved my point so thanks!! :thumb:


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Rachie said:


> maybe you guys are a little insecure about your looks??!! sorry to offend!! ha! I'm a nice girl really!!! mwah xx


A body builder thats insecure about his looks? Never LOL


----------



## Rachie

Papa Lazarou said:


> A body builder thats insecure about his looks? Never LOL


Hot body does not equal hot face, which I think is most important part! Hot body is just added bonus!!


----------



## Papa Lazarou

I meant face and body!

Anyways, aye - wanna have a good good looking mantlepiece when your stoking the fire


----------



## Readyandwaiting

Rachie said:


> Hot body does not equal hot face, which I think is most important part! Hot body is just added bonus!!


Well of course, a beautiful person like yourself can afford to be picky and go out with Brad pitt lookalikes or better who knows? After all a super model hasn't got shiit on you


----------



## Themanabolic

Being injured has really proved that big muscles do attract women !

Beginning of the year 19st in good condition, used to have girls flocking to me,

Now 4stone down, still injured, I have to put the effort in, dress better, have better chat .... pain in the a$$


----------



## Rachie

Readyandwaiting said:


> Well of course, a beautiful person like yourself can afford to be picky and go out with Brad pitt lookalikes or better who knows? After all a super model hasn't got shiit on you


Again....a little sarcastic and again proves my point. Never once have I said that I think I'm amazing and if you knew me you would know I don't think that. However, I think everyone has the right to be picky. I wouldn't recommend anyone settling for anything they don't truely want as it will never work out or they will never be completely happy.

Everyone has their own thoughts on whats hot and whats not. If everyone thought the same then the world would be a very boring and lonely place. I think my boyfriends a complete hottie and I'm a lucky girl to have a good catch but some of my friends dont rate him like I do and I feel the same about some of their boyfriends or guys they like!

Oh and I also don't think Brad Pitt is a hottie so wouldn't be going after any of his lookalikes anytime soon!!! :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Rachie said:


> Again....a little sarcastic and again proves my point. Never once have I said that I think I'm amazing and if you knew me you would know I don't think that. However, I think everyone has the right to be picky. I wouldn't recommend anyone settling for anything they don't truely want as it will never work out or they will never be completely happy.
> 
> Everyone has their own thoughts on whats hot and whats not. If everyone thought the same then the world would be a very boring and lonely place. I think my boyfriends a complete hottie and I'm a lucky girl to have a good catch but some of my friends dont rate him like I do and I feel the same about some of their boyfriends or guys they like!
> 
> Oh and I also don't think Brad Pitt is a hottie so wouldn't be going after any of his lookalikes anytime soon!!! :lol:


Like i said earlier

Picky biatch lol.... said with love by the way X


----------



## Ineisa

YES, YES, YES. women love muscle. If they say no, its because they are unsecure, they think they desire something they cant have, or most unlikely, because, lets face it, how many really muscular men are out there on the street??? Not many, and the few that are out there can choose who they want!


----------



## flinty90

Ineisa said:


> YES, YES, YES. women love muscle. If they say no, its because they are unsecure, they think they desire something they cant have, or most unlikely, because, lets face it, how many really muscular men are out there on the street??? Not many, and the few that are out there can choose who they want!


Thats cheered me up no end ... just off to make my choice :lol: :whistling:

Ineisa you interested ??? x


----------



## barsnack

Ineisa said:


> *YES, YES, YES. women love muscle*. If they say no, its because they are unsecure, they think they desire something they cant have, or most unlikely, because, lets face it, how many really muscular men are out there on the street??? Not many, and the few that are out there can choose who they want!


not true, my ex used to always complained when i had my arms wrapped around her throat


----------



## Hayesy

The roid rage look is and always will get you noticed but IMO

Birds like toned up dudes with muscle def, sum birds also feel intimidated by this look as well because we cant be trusted lol!!


----------



## Marshan

Ya. They do. End of. I've been to a few PL comps and BB comps where the biggest fellas (monsters) had the HOTTEST women and the smallest fellas (who ironically are PFP stronger) are single and tend to be there with their dads.


----------



## lostwars

ye they like the muscle look i find, but fcuk do they nag you about taking steds growth and the other stuff and it gets really bad when your a few wks into pct and you have to fight the bitch off because your no more intrested in a ride as listening to a tory party speech


----------



## Moonbeam

Alot of dudes have answered this one. I reckon some of the ladies should get in on it as it is kind of a question only a women can really answer.


----------



## The messiah

I have been training for years, benching 200kg at one point. And yes I get my fair share of women for sure. See my pics in welcome section.

Mick


----------



## scotchjock

My wife say's no, but I want them anyway.


----------



## Dux

Judging by the thread he started, they certainly attract Fat


----------



## Queenie

Yes they do.

End of discussion x x


----------



## fitrut

yes yes


----------



## Readyandwaiting

chicks that are into bodybuilding/weight lifting are more likely to like big muscles on a guy but then again most women don't train


----------



## Queenie

Readyandwaiting said:


> chicks that are into bodybuilding/weight lifting are more likely to like big muscles on a guy but then again most women don't train


i dont think thats true is it? i know lots of girls that dont train that manage to land themselves hulks of men! x x


----------



## Readyandwaiting

RXQueenie said:


> i dont think thats true is it? i know lots of girls that dont train that manage to land themselves hulks of men! x x


not completely true, i mean different things attract different women but you can bet women that train would prefer a guy with a buff body and others who mostly do not train find it disgusting.

All relative though I mean the chances of women finding a body attractive significantly narrow when you hit a Ronnie Coleman like physique.IFBB pro.

I mean you've got a great body but do you have the personality to back it up...


----------



## paul81

muscles attract them......

now what keeps them.... well, thats up for debate...


----------



## Enjoy1

Readyandwaiting said:


> not completely true, i mean different things attract different women but you can bet women that train would prefer a guy with a buff body and others who mostly do not train find it disgusting.
> 
> All relative though I mean the chances of women finding a body attractive significantly narrow when you hit a Ronnie Coleman like physique.IFBB pro.
> 
> I mean you've got a great body but do you have the personality to back it up...


Have to agree with this to an extent, always liked the 'bigger' man not neccessarily all muscled out, but since starting training myself, i totally appreciate the work that goes in to achieving such chiselledness and find the more muscle on a man the more attractive now... before i woulda said Jay Cutler was over the top muscularly, now.....totally different.... how much do i 'appreciate' that body..


----------



## Readyandwaiting

Enjoy1 said:


> Have to agree with this to an extent, always liked the 'bigger' man not neccessarily all muscled out, but since starting training myself, i totally appreciate the work that goes in to achieving such chiselledness and find the more muscle on a man the more attractive now... before i woulda said Jay Cutler was over the top muscularly, now.....totally different.... how much do i 'appreciate' that body..


YOU GO GIRL!


----------



## weeman

touching on what enjoy said also,i have always prefered slim and petite girls but as the years went by and i got more and more into bbing,especially when i started competing i have found that tho my taste is still the same,a girl that looks like she obviously trains i find a tremendous turn on,partly again because i appreciate the work she is putting in to look that way and partly because girl with a bit of muscle are just simply hot as fuk


----------



## weeman

i actually hand tazers out to the girls when i am back stage getting ready at shows for their own safety,i even sign a waver saying its ok to use them on me,at times i have almost spontaniously combusted :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Mine do


----------



## weeman

fitness said:


> yes yes


i am almost certain i have pics of your class,was it this years ukbff brits you did?


----------



## fitrut

weeman said:


> i am almost certain i have pics of your class,was it this years ukbff brits you did?


yep, bham and brits


----------



## weeman

you got thru to second day didnt you?i'll delve into my pics and see what i can find,if i have any decent pics of you will drop you a pm and send them to you


----------



## weeman

if there is a prolonged delay in the pics getting to you it may be because i am 'staring' at them.

staring being touching myself.

touching myself being lathered up in cant believe its not butter with a pair of bloomers on.


----------



## fitrut

weeman said:


> you got thru to second day didnt you?i'll delve into my pics and see what i can find,if i have any decent pics of you will drop you a pm and send them to you


aaawe nice one,

yeah, was in top 10 on sunday and finished 4th


----------



## Agent David

Big bulging wallets attract women more than big bulging muscles.


----------



## Readyandwaiting

Agent David said:


> Big bulging wallets attract women more than big bulging muscles.


thats true lol


----------



## weeman

no maybe a certain type of girl maybe,but i can honestly say the amount of attention my physique gets me is unreal,a guy drove round our way one summer day in a bright yellow lambo,he was obv thinking he was the business,shades on,i'm the man look on his face,v attractive girlf beside him in the car,thing was as the car came to a stop near me and the mrs his girlf could not stop staring and smiling,was almost cringeing for the guy lol

Thing is once that guy gets out of that car he just blends in with the norms,no one knows what he has unless he gnr wear a tshirt saying i am minted and have a lambo,my 20'' arms and 32'' waist however turn heads everywhere i go 

The mrs is also the same,so many guys say they dont like muscles on girls etc yet when she is out in summer with just bikini top on or revealing t shirt the amount guys hit on her and tell her how hot she looks is almost comical


----------



## HVYDUTY100

In my opinion muscles do attract more women, if women aren't attracted by bigger muscles they certainly do get you the extra attention even if there not attracted by them. Its like some blokes say they dont like big tits whether there real or fake but its guaranteed he'll still have a good look at them.


----------



## Little_Jay

it gets the womens intial attention

even if its something like "im not attracted to bodybuilders"

youve got her attention, make her yours then..


----------



## HVYDUTY100

muscle can symbolise certain traits in a man without her even talking to him, like being able to protect her, they show you are committed and dedicated to something and that you care about your appearance. if your with a group of mates lads seem to respect or look up to the most muscular out of the group kind of like the bigger you are the higher up in the pecking order you are, girls will pick up on things like that. So not only are they physically attracted by them theres the mental aspects of it aswell. I also think they can give a negative impression to women aswell like you have a massive ego and probably couldnt be trusted due to the extra attention. So theres a flip side to the coin


----------



## Rick89

HVYDUTY100 said:


> muscle can symbolise certain traits in a man without her even talking to him, like being able to protect her, they show you are committed and dedicated to something and that you care about your appearance. if your with a group of mates lads seem to respect or look up to the most muscular out of the group kind of like the bigger you are the higher up in the pecking order you are, girls will pick up on things like that. So not only are they physically attracted by them theres the mental aspects of it aswell. I also think they can give a negative impression to women aswell like you have a massive ego and probably couldnt be trusted due to the extra attention.


of course mate its all boils down to ALPHA MALE

bigger, more powerful, better protector for children and woman etc etc

Im sure women can sense high testosterone on a man like the lynx advert but with test400 :lol:


----------



## HVYDUTY100

Rick89 said:


> of course mate its all boils down to ALPHA MALE
> 
> bigger, more powerful, better protector for children and woman etc etc
> 
> Im sure women can sense high testosterone on a man like the lynx advert but with test400 :lol:


 haha defiantely mate thats why i shoot so much of it.


----------



## Rusty_Mann

Does a bear Sh1t in the woods .... is the Pope an Ex Nazi .. Of course !!! It's the King effing Ding a ling syndrome the biggest Nob always wins ... What woman wouldn't want a Rob Riches type with a ten inch tally whacker ???? who know's how to use it and enjoys Moting & is an expert gynocologist and who tell's birds they need a prostate exam ( even though they will never do - unless it's a he/she ! )

To conclude ..... YES


----------



## Riddar

My Mrs and a few other women I know aren't into muscle at all, in fact a couple hate it. Now that I've just started working out, I'm being asked not to get too big, I'm only allowed peter andre big lol, any more and its "ugly" in her opinion. That's life for you, if we were all the same, it would be boring!


----------



## Readyandwaiting

Riddar said:


> My Mrs and a few other women I know aren't into muscle at all, in fact a couple hate it. Now that I've just started working out, I'm being asked not to get too big, I'm only allowed peter andre big lol, any more and its "ugly" in her opinion. That's life for you, if we were all the same, it would be boring!


Tell your missus to lose a few pounds then she can state her fcukin opinion!!!!

:lol:


----------



## Pkant2002

I defo think they have a part to play in the first few initial meetings. Then as said before charm and confidence as well as good manners play a part.

The muscles are the initial thing that makes you stand out. Then the personality seels the deal.

Though I think that you can stand out in a number if ways, especially around 19-26 mark. Walk into a crappy club wearing trousers shirt and a waistcoat almost positive you will get chatted to. It provides the initial ice breaker.


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Its as simple as different strokes, different folks.

My misses loves it. She loves lying on me off season, muscular full and holding more BF, stroking my arms and chest. She HATES it when I cut up for show and I becomes leaner and of course a little smaller and all veiny. I have another female mate who LOVES BBers full stop and loves the feeling of muscle and esp loves the feeling of cut up muscle and veins. Both love the fact people people stop and stare as we train or just walk in the street - they like the attention it gives to them being next to a clearly bigger than normal chap.

My ex however HATES muscle and used to call me pea head and water muscles and roid boy. She utterly hated it as I grew.


----------



## Papa Lazarou

MacUK said:


> Sounds like my Mrs,
> 
> Your better off without her....


Whys that, the misses like me big and off season. As for hate, its probably when i'm a week or two from a show and depleted.

She however loves BBing and loves the look. No reason to leave! Even when we just met she used to watch WWE because she loved the way they look - basically like me now!


----------



## PHMG

Papa Lazarou said:


> Its as simple as different strokes, different folks.
> 
> My misses loves it. She loves lying on me off season, muscular full and holding more BF, stroking my arms and chest. She HATES it when I cut up for show and I becomes leaner and of course a little smaller and all veiny. I have another female mate who LOVES BBers full stop and loves the feeling of muscle and esp loves the feeling of cut up muscle and veins. Both love the fact people people stop and stare as we train or just walk in the street - they like the attention it gives to them being next to a clearly bigger than normal chap.
> 
> My ex however HATES muscle and used to call me pea head and water muscles and roid boy. She utterly hated it as I grew.


yeah my mrs hates it when cut (proper cut...not beach cut)

much preferes when i have a more smooth bulkier look and says the chissled look is "pansy" :lol:


----------



## MattGriff

The poll is fat to extreme to be honest.

In my experience the mid level BB or leaner strongmen get the most attention from the 'big' guys, however in general the mens health things are in fashion at the moment so at the present time they will win (the former two mentioned though will NEVER be out of fashion as it is being a big inshape bloke which women in genrall like)


----------



## golfgttdi

Was said in a post already, if they didnt then the chain gang and stripper troupes would all be russel brand lookin scrawny lads.

But theyre not and what happens whe the strippers come out? they go mad as bat-****!

Ive heard from girlfriend/female friends over the yrs how 'your perfect size now dont get any bigger'

But this is all complimentary and designed to stroke the ego and not make it sound like theyd prefer you different etc, because the bigger ive gotten the more compliments they give.

I still get 'your perfect size now dont get any bigger' but over christmas i bumped into good few old friends (im biggest ive ever been now) and the compliments and arm gropes still keep comin !! ;-)

Of course theres girls that arent into it, but theres guys who are into the death metal chick girls etc I just think the MAJORITY of girls weather they admit it or not do love it.


----------



## Papa Lazarou

MacUK said:


> No mate I meant your ex LOL


Ah makes more sense now LOL


----------



## Papa Lazarou

MacUK said:


> Send her my way because if she don't like big guys,i'm well in! LOL


You wouldn't want that, she turned into a tank (she's 13 stone at 5' 1"!). My misses now however is a blonde size 8 with bigger than 34E's  - win!


----------



## Patsy

Bloody hell this threads still going?!!!!


----------



## icepack

Speaking from a lady's point ov view...

The bigger the better for me,wide back thick chest,broad shoulders and massis biceps ooohh and a bald head thrown in just for good measure grrrrr what's there not to like would turn my head any day lol


----------



## Mingster

icepack said:


> Speaking from a lady's point ov view...
> 
> The bigger the better for me,wide back thick chest,broad shoulders and massis biceps ooohh and a bald head thrown in just for good measure grrrrr what's there not to like would turn my head any day lol


Always said the northern lasses are the best lol....


----------



## muscle40

All about the person really most people(wont say all)when they train gain confidence as they start looking better which in turn attracts people to them. All upstairs really the training opens the door only.


----------



## icepack

Well put mingster


----------



## Patsy

I get more attention now more so before than when i trained, go figure


----------



## lukeee

Not if your also a boring knob!


----------



## Hayesy

No Abs attract ladies!!!


----------



## BodyBuilding101

icepack said:


> Speaking from a lady's point ov view...
> 
> The bigger the better for me,wide back thick chest,broad shoulders and massis biceps ooohh and a bald head thrown in just for good measure grrrrr what's there not to like would turn my head any day lol


Have you been ogling Milky's avi again? :lol: description sounds just like him


----------



## Avena

Big and not too lean - yes! Andy Bolton? No, FFS! :ban:


----------



## Robbie

Avena said:


> Big and not too lean - yes! Andy Bolton? No, FFS! :ban:


Damn theres my chance blown! Someone fetch me some pies!


----------



## icepack

Disagree h..... Abs attract girls...muscles attract ladies lol


----------



## Papa Lazarou

icepack said:


> Disagree h..... Abs attract girls...muscles attract ladies lol


Personally I prefer having both


----------



## Little stu

Not real size I think they probley like them underwear model types


----------



## leeds_01

yeah dam righ they do - even if a girl doesnt like whole BB'er look, or too much muscle at all - its kinda like big boobies on a girl - guys just cant help themselves not too look - same for muscles on a guy - women always have a browse lol!

muscles attract women. end of


----------



## mark44

I guess it depends on other things too, not just muscle...

If you have a face like a bag of spanners, I don't think being like Ronnie Colemans build will do you any favours with the ladies. I think the majority of women like the 'cover model' look rather than big.

I know my girlfriend says she isn't bothered about muscle, but deep down I know she is!


----------



## Papa Lazarou

It a hard one to properly establish. A lot of people base what they want in a woman on what they think they can achieve. I'm certain the same applies to women - a lot won't be attracted to a bigger, more shapely guy because they don't think they can attract that type of person.

Equally, its always different strokes for different folks.


----------



## DanB

icepack said:


> Speaking from a lady's point ov view...
> 
> The bigger the better for me,wide back thick chest,broad shoulders and massis biceps ooohh and a bald head thrown in just for good measure grrrrr what's there not to like would turn my head any day lol


Few women here have said this, but what i don't understand the bald head thing? Nothing wrong with being bald, but surely a full head of hair is better?


----------



## JTgymstuff

my gf isnt fussed weather im as big as ronnie or as skinny as a samali long distance runner. when we watch tv or she reads magazines she doesnt seem to be impressed by big muscles or big guts


----------



## Ts23

do big asses attract men?


----------



## Guest

Yeah, prime shallow totty are going to go for big muscles along with a handsome face. But then lots of guys with big muscles etc are trying to attract prime shallow totty!!

Personally, I like someone who's funny and intelligent. If he looks good, it's a bonus. I'm not attracted to a particular bodytype. I wouldn't say I go for men with a bald head. Current b/f works out and has hair (and bony feet lol)


----------



## vetran

Crystalpippa said:


> Yeah, prime shallow totty are going to go for big muscles along with a handsome face. But then lots of guys with big muscles etc are trying to attract prime shallow totty!!
> 
> *Personally, I like someone who's funny and intelligent.* If he looks good, it's a bonus. I'm not attracted to a particular bodytype. I wouldn't say I go for men with a bald head. Current b/f works out and has hair (and bony feet lol)


looks like i got the full package then and i have no trouble growing hair either lmfao


----------



## Breda

Women love muscle

That is all


----------



## el_sid

most girls love a bit muscle, but ive found alot of girls prefer good abs and ripped look rather than pure size.


----------



## fitrut

Breda said:


> Women love muscle
> 
> That is all


yes

more muscle, more love


----------



## Avena

JTgymstuff said:


> my gf isnt fussed weather im as big as ronnie or as skinny as a samali long distance runner. when we watch tv or she reads magazines she doesnt seem to be impressed by big muscles or big guts


yea, yea - same like my guy "reads" Nuts magazine and doesn't seem impressed by round asses and big tits


----------



## Bish83

All i know is when a girls been dumped or wants to stroke her ego she wont be telling her friends of a fat bastard she just shagged no matter how interesting he is.

You don't need to be funny it might help but its not a requirement you can get girls from just being an ignorant pr**k.

Couldn't give a fook if strongmen or skinny runts would get more action than me il still aim for the Men's Health look as that's what i train for, my own vanity and ego really. Any other reason and your confused.


----------



## Big ape

women love aston from jls that is a skinny mother fuc ker


----------



## Avena

fitness said:


> yes
> 
> more muscle, more love


LOL!


----------



## Avena

Big ape said:


> *women* love aston from jls that is a skinny mother fuc ker


You mean 12 year olds?


----------



## fitrut

Big ape said:


> women love aston from jls that is a skinny mother fuc ker


says who? :whistling:

had to google him lol

hes just skinny boy


----------



## Big ape

Avena said:


> You mean 12 year olds?


nah i mean fully grown women with husbands and children going mad about hes " free abs " ie skinny so no county


----------



## Breda

Avena:2830646 said:


> You mean 12 year olds?


Maybe he's 8 and 12 yr olds are women in his world


----------



## Big ape

Breda said:


> Maybe he's 8 and 12 yr olds are women in his world


women as in 25 plus dont rekon u would get a 8 year old on a bb site


----------



## big_jim_87

No idea lol

I usta think so but not sure....

I get plenty of female attention when the guns are out but I think it's more of a "what the fvck is that" kinda look lol.


----------



## Breda

Big [URL=ape:2830659]ape:2830659[/URL] said:


> women as in 25 plus dont rekon u would get a 8 year old on a bb site


Y not? Kids are computer savvy these days

It was just a joke bro


----------



## Mingster

Girls like a man who looks like a boy.

Women like a man who looks like he won't be blown away by a mild breeze.... :whistling:


----------



## Big ape

Breda said:


> Y not? Kids are computer savvy these days
> 
> It was just a joke bro


low carb day = aggy


----------



## Avena

Big ape said:


> women love aston from jls that is a skinny mother fuc ker


They like aston because they haven't seen Breda and Milky! 

And if we look at the numbers (in the bank account) or fame, even Snoop Dog becomes sexy!:laugh:


----------



## HVYDUTY100

leeds_01 said:


> yeah dam righ they do - even if a girl doesnt like whole BB'er look, or too much muscle at all - its kinda like big boobies on a girl - guys just cant help themselves not too look - same for muscles on a guy - women always have a browse lol!
> 
> muscles attract women. end of


Hmmmm i said them exact words 2-3 pages back :innocent:


----------



## vetran

ive never had a fckin problem lol


----------



## icepack

Yikesssssd should ov gone to spec savers lol


----------



## Guest

Bish83 said:


> All i know is when a girls been dumped or wants to stroke her ego she wont be telling her friends of a fat bastard she just shagged no matter how interesting he is.
> 
> You don't need to be funny it might help but its not a requirement you can get girls from just being an ignorant pr**k.


I was talking about my personal experience: I haven't shagged a fat bastard nor an ignorant pr**k. It's good to know *you *can get girls from being an ignorant pr**k tho


----------



## vetran

icepack said:


> *Yikesssssd should ov gone to spec savers lol[/*QUOTE]
> 
> fck you icepack still love ya was good times lol


----------



## blondebabe

I think a well looked after body is attractive without a doubt... so I would have to say YES :thumb:


----------



## Papa Lazarou

To be fair, I think muscle attracts enough women to be satisfied and enough general attention to say a lot of people like/love it. Never got stopped in the street when I was 12 stone. At between 16 and 19 stone, the attention one gets is many times over. Make of that what you will.


----------



## misshayley

big strong arms and a winner in my book but too big is abit intimating and doesnt do it for me.


----------



## Papa Lazarou

misshayley said:


> big strong arms and a winner in my book but too big is abit intimating and doesnt do it for me.


Question tho - if you got to know them and you realised they weren't anything but friendly and not intimating, would your thoughts change?


----------



## Readyandwaiting

no but big DICKS do


----------



## Readyandwaiting

Papa Lazarou said:


> Question tho - if you got to know them and you realised they weren't anything but friendly and not intimating, would your thoughts change?


You're not big, I wouldn't worry about it fella.

LMAO!


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Readyandwaiting said:


> You're not big, I wouldn't worry about it fella.
> 
> LMAO!


Oi! 

Never said I was 

Genuine question tho!


----------



## Readyandwaiting

Papa Lazarou said:


> Oi!
> 
> Never said I was
> 
> Genuine question tho!


Yeah it's a great question :thumb:


----------



## misshayley

well .. the person out wins over all but in general a massive body doesnt do anything for me.. i know its brave to say on the bodybuilding site but i like nice strong arms thats what makes me giggy the most x


----------



## Hayesy

misshayley said:


> well .. the person out wins over all but in general a massive body doesnt do anything for me.. i know its brave to say on the bodybuilding site but i like nice strong arms thats what makes me giggy the most x


Perv :whistling:


----------



## Readyandwaiting

misshayley said:


> well .. the person out wins over all but in general a massive body doesnt do anything for me.. i know its brave to say on the bodybuilding site but i like nice strong arms thats what makes me giggy the most x


Yeah but if they're rich it don't matter


----------



## rs007

Don't know if I have contributed to this thread at all, prob not but could be wrong.

However, recent experiences have gave me a bit of insight into this muscles/attractiveness thingimy 

My current girlfriends opening line to me was "I'm not into the mega muscle look but....."

All I heard was the "but" :lol:

By that point my physique had served its only purpose - to catch attention. Thats all. And even women who think they aren't attracted to muscle will still notice...

After that, once I switched on the patented rs007 charisma an charm, she had no chance - she was defenceless and I bedded her on first night :lol: - still going good over 3 months later too, and now she says the muscle thing has completely grown on her and she loves it   

So it isn't really about what people find attractive IMO, just simply about getting noticed. We all need that little thing to catch prospective partners eye... but that is literally all it is, eye catcher. If you have the personality of an iron board, or all you are is a physique and nothing else, all you are going to get a quick fumble then nowt at best....


----------



## misshayley

Readyandwaiting said:


> Yeah but if they're rich it don't matter


Money does not interest me at all!


----------



## Papa Lazarou

misshayley said:


> Money does not interest me at all!


But it helps! I know it helps me !


----------



## Readyandwaiting

misshayley said:


> Money does not interest me at all!


AY.

If you were starvin and bollock naked living in a one room shak you'd take any fcker lol


----------



## PHMG

rs007 said:


> Don't know if I have contributed to this thread at all, prob not but could be wrong.
> 
> However, recent experiences have gave me a bit of insight into this muscles/attractiveness thingimy
> 
> My current girlfriends opening line to me was "I'm not into the mega muscle look but....."
> 
> All I heard was the "but" :lol:
> 
> By that point my physique had served its only purpose - to catch attention. Thats all. And even women who think they aren't attracted to muscle will still notice...
> 
> After that, once I switched on the patented rs007 charisma an charm, she had no chance - she was defenceless and I bedded her on first night :lol: - still going good over 3 months later too, and now she says the muscle thing has completely grown on her and she loves it
> 
> So it isn't really about what people find attractive IMO, just simply about getting noticed. We all need that little thing to catch prospective partners eye... but that is literally all it is, eye catcher. If you have the personality of an iron board, or all you are is a physique and nothing else, all you are going to get a quick fumble then nowt at best....


Personally think yoiu could have easily had her if you were a skinny c.unt mate. End of the day, you can talk to people. And talk well, you entertain. I think these things are far more striking and appealing to women. Russell brand had katie perry for a decent streak!!! And have you seen j lo's partner


----------



## Hayesy

You could have nice big arms, jesus's abs a big @ss back and bolder shoulders, but if your one stupid mother fuker who cant hold down a conversation etc, that bitch will leave your @ss quicker than you can down your protein shake!


----------



## Hayesy

Readyandwaiting said:


> AY.
> 
> If you were starvin and bollock naked living in a one room shak you'd take any fcker lol


i second this!!!


----------



## misshayley

Readyandwaiting said:


> AY.
> 
> If you were starvin and bollock naked living in a one room shak you'd take any fcker lol


i wouldnt get in that state! i look after myself own my own money and manage it well x


----------



## rs007

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Personally think yoiu could have easily had her if you were a skinny c.unt mate. End of the day, you can talk to people. And talk well, you entertain. I think these things are far more striking and appealing to women. Russell brand had katie perry for a decent streak!!! And have you seen j lo's partner


I agree in general but I'm not the best at initiating contact/banter although for some reason have got way way better in recent months, its like I have finally grown into myself if that makes nay sense - but yeah - thats why the physique is handy, talking point/ice breaker and makes me stand out a bit - especially round here where most guys sport huge beer bellies and a distinct lack of teeth, and are classed as athletic simply by wearing a Rangers/Celtic top :lol:


----------



## rs007

misshayley said:


> i wouldnt get in that state! i look after myself own my own money and manage it well x


Total side point, but not one of us knows whats round the corner, what rugs can be pulled out from under you... never be arrogant in your position, it can be gone in an instant


----------



## misshayley

rs007 said:


> Total side point, but not one of us knows whats round the corner, what rugs can be pulled out from under you... never be arrogant in your position, it can be gone in an instant


yeah i know but if i fail il start again il never stay down for long... but have a great supportive family so i know il never be in trouble for long


----------



## Breda

rs007 said:


> Total side point, but not one of us knows whats round the corner, what rugs can be pulled out from under you... never be arrogant in your position, it can be gone in an instant


Very true brother... Life experience cant be taught


----------



## VeNuM

Hayesy said:


> You could have nice big arms, jesus's abs a big @ss back and bolder shoulders, but if your one stupid mother fuker who cant hold down a conversation etc, that bitch will leave your @ss quicker than you can down your protein shake!


hah, ima agree with this

I have the social skills of a potatoe, I could be a brad pitt lookalike and still not be in a relationship lol


----------



## Dux

It's a no brainier.

You get some women (girls) who like skinny little runts, but I'd say the majority of women love a strong muscular guy.

And as soon as I get some, I'll have cracked it


----------



## hometrainer

some are some are not .i think rearly everyones looking for someone who will make them happy .thats the trickey part


----------



## Loveleelady

Yes! defo no questions asked, when I is chatting wiv other women about likes dislikes and they say they dont like muscles i never believe them - usually thats cause they have a wee skinny minny lazy **** at home and they have to say that, muscles all the way!!!


----------



## Mish

Since i have been lifting and i'm now bigger than your average muppet on the street and i do look like i lift in a t-shirt i get more looks from other men. I do see women looking/staring but more often it's men.

I don't know whether they want to bum me or they are envious


----------



## Dux

Loveleelady said:


> Yes! defo no questions asked, when I is chatting wiv other women about likes dislikes and they say they dont like muscles i never believe them - usually thats cause they have a wee skinny minny lazy **** at home and they have to say that, muscles all the way!!!


So true.

My ex told me that all the mums who do the school run always comment about how big and horrible a guy is who drops his daughter off at school is (he's a beast, his back is as wide as anyone's I've ever seen, and he's easily 6'3+).

I laughed my tits off when she told me, and replied the same as above, they themselves are mostly big fat slobs who have never done a seconds exercise in their life, and judging by their partners that I've seen, neither have they.


----------



## Loveleelady

Dux said:


> So true.
> 
> My ex told me that all the mums who do the school run always comment about how big and horrible a guy is who drops his daughter off at school is (he's a beast, his back is as wide as anyone's I've ever seen, and he's easily 6'3+).
> 
> I laughed my tits off when she told me, and replied the same as above, they themselves are mostly big fat slobs who have never done a seconds exercise in their life, and judging by their partners that I've seen, neither have they.


wow he sounds fabulous!!! lol sado people so quick to knock what they to lazy to try and achieve, and those women wouldnt have commented if he hadnt of caught their eye lol see they isnt chattin about the wee slobby geeky dad


----------



## Dux

Definitely.

They just point and laugh at me and call me a fat knacker


----------



## Loveleelady

Dux said:


> Definitely.
> 
> They just point and laugh at me and call me a fat knacker


lol aw im sure they dont and if they do wont be for much longer if u keep at it!! u soon be the talk of the playground lol


----------



## Dux

Most of them disgust me anyway, half of them turn up in Primark's finest looking like they haven't had a wash for a week, and I'm not sure the other half have even bothered getting dressed.

Anyway, back on topic. I'm getting roughly 3000% more attention from women now I look like I do, so yeah women love guys who are hench


----------



## Loveleelady

Dux said:


> Most of them disgust me anyway, half of them turn up in Primark's finest looking like they haven't had a wash for a week, and I'm not sure the other half have even bothered getting dressed.
> 
> Anyway, back on topic. I'm getting roughly 3000% more attention from women now I look like I do, so yeah women love guys who are hench


but is it quality attention dux? would you say you attracting better looking women?


----------



## Lockon

LOOOL DUX!!!

And i find women want skinny guys because "they'll always be there" and are "Easier to control". And nower days girls wont go for the big guy as he seems scary and can flip at any moment. So big guys usually get lumped with the fat chicks because they dont give a fuc*.


----------



## Dux

Loveleelady said:


> but is it quality attention dux? would you say you attracting better looking women?


Yes, without a shadow of a doubt. I've, ahem, spent time with women who wouldn't have looked twice at me if I wasn't in the shape I am now.


----------



## Loveleelady

Lockon said:


> LOOOL DUX!!!
> 
> And i find women want skinny guys because "they'll always be there" and are "Easier to control". And nower days girls wont go for the big guy as he seems scary and can flip at any moment. So big guys usually get lumped with the fat chicks because they dont give a fuc*.


ha ha u sounding a bit bitter there like


----------



## Loveleelady

Dux said:


> Yes, without a shadow of a doubt. I've, ahem, spent time with women who wouldn't have looked twice at me if I wasn't in the shape I am now.


lol fabulous - lets hope works both ways!


----------



## Dux

Loveleelady said:


> lol fabulous - lets hope works both ways!


I'm sure it will


----------



## Lockon

Loveleelady said:


> ha ha u sounding a bit bitter there like


I'm more than bitter! It's ok though because in time there will be someone perfect for me who likes me for who I am. I do find that older ladies like my body, so maybe its a generation thing?


----------



## Dux

No one wants to smash a 60+ year old though mate.


----------



## Lockon

19 - 45 year old I would. But Dux send me on this school time run with you and lets pick up some ladies


----------



## Dux

Lol, good luck with that.

My ex is the best looking and she's fcuking deranged.


----------



## Big_Idiot

I've think GENERALLY there's 2 type of women, those who like meatheads, and those who like the leaner skinny guy.

Obviously you get some women who like the others inbetween.

Definitely notice that the tighter the top i wear, hence the bigger i look....the more attention i usually get


----------



## Fleg

Seems I agree with most, women like the men's health look or the skinny drug abusing rock star with lots of hair..

Ones I get closer too always say I'm intimidating because of my size. I normally wear a shirt (Lacoste seem to go big enough) but I don't think this helps lol.

Wear a tight top and find I get grabbed or lots of comments. Not that the shirts actually helps much.. Lol

Anyway I don't seem to have too much trouble at the mo...


----------



## PHMG

Any girl attracted to my muscle is a dirty skank with self esteem issues. Any girl worth anything will require quite a bit off groundwork before she will even look at you twice. Laughs win over muscles with decent girls.....for shags...then yeah, muscles every time to the target audience.


----------



## dandaman1990

My misses likes my love muscle


----------



## gav76

dandaman1990 said:


> My misses likes my love muscle


yeah i know, she told me when she was giving me a [email protected]


----------



## Super_G

Do big muscles attract women? I don't really know but they will help to hold them down....


----------



## dandaman1990

gav76 said:


> yeah i know, she told me when she was giving me a [email protected]


she told me you got small dick lol


----------



## Gorgeous_George

Well every girl i talked to i college hated big muscles, they thought Arnold was wayyyyyy to big let alone ronnie or Jay, just look at pro's GFs they r usually mingers, whilst skinny jean wearing mugs av decent birds.

A big ugly fudger is still a ugly fudger...


----------



## gymgym

*BIG* muscles make women fantasise yes and why not for a fun night but I can assure u all that on the long run most women just want someone who's got something else beside the muscles, someone who's ambitious, who's got ideas, who achieved something in his life.. *In a few words*: if it's just about ur look then u've got nothing.

How many times I've seen stunners and I mean gorgeous girls with some skinny guys, the every day normal chap with perhaps even with a bit of a belly.. But u know something ??! It is NOT about the look and NEVER been and will NEVER be.


----------



## greekgod

in my limited experience with the female of the species,  they always see a big bodybuilding type cruising the beach and look at him long and hard and normally say a typical stereotype comment like ' ooh,, yucks look at all that muscle and lines ... looks horrible but DEEEEEEEEEEP down her loins are oiling up bigtime and shes fantasising of the muscle dude giving it to her BALLS DEEP. :lol: . whilst she is holding on to the pencil neck or fatlad with the zits and the BIG BIG wallet...welcome to the real world!!


----------



## UKLifter88

Big muscles probably give girls the impression you have a big knob. You sure fooled her though ey?


----------



## Fit4life

Prefer a man to be honest , caring and attentive.IMO that outweighs his physical appearance but having said that I dont like to look at a man who doesnt care how he looks.


----------



## Lockon

Women I find like the skinny guy as they're easier to control and they feel they can defend themselves if the worst happens. However most girls actually love muscles not too much but Natural Bodybuilder limits.


----------



## Breda

Fit4life:3068659 said:


> Prefer a man to be honest , caring and attentive.IMO that outweighs his physical appearance but having said that I dont like to look at a man who doesnt care how he looks.


So.... Big muscles... Do you find this attractive?


----------



## Readyandwaiting

Gorgeous_George said:


> Well every girl i talked to i college hated big muscles, they thought Arnold was wayyyyyy to big let alone ronnie or Jay, just look at pro's GFs they r usually mingers, whilst skinny jean wearing mugs av decent birds.
> 
> A big ugly fudger is still a ugly fudger...


the pro's girlfriends are minging?

Like who? They have hot girlfriends.

Mark dugdale has a hot missus.

Dorian Yates.

Ronnie Coleman.

Flex Lewis.

fouad abiad.

Branch Warren.

Markush Rulhs missus can look hot imo when she isn't on gear lol.

There's bound to be many more.


----------



## Fatstuff

Readyandwaiting said:


> the pro's girlfriends are minging?
> 
> Like who? They have hot girlfriends.
> 
> Mark dugdale has a hot missus.
> 
> Dorian Yates.
> 
> Ronnie Coleman.
> 
> Flex Lewis.
> 
> fouad abiad.
> 
> Branch Warren.
> 
> Markush Rulhs missus can look hot imo when she isn't on gear lol.
> 
> There's bound to be many more.


Didn't u leave in a hissy fit?


----------



## secondhandsoul

As a lesbian I guess I can still answer this lol im physically attracted to muscular women and in turn want to be muscular. Narcissist complex? Generally I find women aren't all that attracted to muscular women (like to make things difficult for myself lol) thankfully ive been with my Mrs whilst thin, fat and currently on the road to shreddedness so she has to put up with it ;P


----------



## Tommy10

secondhandsoul said:


> As a lesbian I guess I can still answer this lol im physically attracted to muscular women and in turn want to be muscular. Narcissist complex? Generally I find women aren't all that attracted to muscular women (like to make things difficult for myself lol) thankfully ive been with my Mrs whilst thin, fat and currently on the road to shreddedness so she has to put up with it ;P


I would have though muscular would have been a bonus for lesbians ? Or is it more curves? It defo works with gay men..


----------



## Hartman

I've found as I have grown bigger I've got more female attention.... Some seem simply fascinated and wanna grope you  Others seem to like how other guys react to you, alpha male and all that.

Either way, when your loaded with test your likely to pursue them more, so it may seem like your getting more attention


----------



## K1eran

Gorgeous_George said:


> Well every girl i talked to i college hated big muscles, they thought Arnold was wayyyyyy to big let alone ronnie or Jay, just look at pro's GFs they r usually mingers, whilst skinny jean wearing mugs av decent birds.
> 
> A big ugly fudger is still a ugly fudger...


There just sayin that mate to make you feel better


----------



## Phenix

Guys answering this question is a bit weird lol


----------



## Daedalus

Yes. *Every single woman, period.*

They say "Ewww hes too muscly", that's their way of saying "He must get girls better looking than me, I'm out of his league so I'm going to attribute his success and good physique to steroids, he looks like an asshole anyway and he probably has a small dick"

All women are thinking this some way or another, they go for skinny guys because they look better standing next to them, if they were with a well built shredded guy and he got more attention he's immediately cheating on her


----------



## Karen

From an older woman's point of view, I would like to say the bigger the better. It would seem I am in a minority though as none of my mates agree lol


----------



## Dux

Karen said:


> From an older woman's point of view, I would like to say the bigger the better. It would seem I am in a minority though as none of my mates agree lol


They will do really, but won't want to admit it because their partners are out of shape slobs with beer bellies.


----------



## Gridlock1436114498

Daedalus said:


> Yes. *Every single woman, period.*
> 
> They say "Ewww hes too muscly", that's their way of saying "He must get girls better looking than me, I'm out of his league so I'm going to attribute his success and good physique to steroids, he looks like an asshole anyway and he probably has a small dick"
> 
> All women are thinking this some way or another, they go for skinny guys because they look better standing next to them, if they were with a well built shredded guy and he got more attention he's immediately cheating on her


Sadly I think you are probably about right. Ha


----------



## Uriel

i think i spouted in here in the past.

OP - YES, YES they do


----------



## IGotTekkers

Patch said:


> my MUSCLE attracts my wife...no other women though... and im glad about that... i can just about keep up with one woman let alone two+!!!!


It's every mans dream to disappoint 2 women at once.

I lived the dream :/


----------



## IGotTekkers

All girls say they don't like big guys, but as soon as they see one they wanna get spuds deep


----------



## Uriel

IGotTekkers said:


> All girls say they don't like big guys, but as soon as they see one they wanna get spuds deep


they dont all luv big guys but probably more than openly admit to - do......most women want to feel like helpless little girls...they want held, protected, loved, they want to be seduced and have their knickers taken off and made to feel fuking amazing by a consumate lover


----------



## Dazza

Of course they love it.

The leaner and bigger i've gotten, the more attention i've been getting.

Either that or somethings wrong with me. :tongue:


----------



## MusclePlz

My theory on this is...

More muscle = more confidence

... and it's the confidence the woman like, unless you are an ugly mofo.

Also down to personal choice, just like some men like fat women, some like slim.


----------



## flynnie11

It's pretty obvious

Girls in uk and Ireland only give a fcuk about ur face , fashion and abs

Good looking face and big an ripped = more girls

Ugly mug and big and ripped = no more girl that if u were a skinny Cnut

Good looking face, fitness model size with abs , good fashion = pussy magnet

What girl wants to be with a big 19 -20stone monster with a 40 inch ripped gut .. None


----------



## Super_G

Don't they say it's not the size of the muscle it's what you do with it? Nah, I don't believe that either


----------



## Uriel

Super_G said:


> Don't they say it's not the size of the muscle it's what you do with it? Nah, I don't believe that either


not really bro - most birds can get their rocks of pretty quickly by jamming a 7" plastic cock up themselves - if you cant improve a bananna sized inamenate object- you should GTF into a coffin sharpish lol

that *proves* sex is all in the mind....i

once you have had someone want you - gag for you so fuking bad they cum solely watching you cum, without touching them - you'll realize that xx


----------



## jamster85

its strange to say it but i find other men look at you if u hav bigger than normal muscles! not that i get looked at by other men! but when a big boy comes into the gym, all the other guys tend to look over and druel over his muscles! the women just think what a small cock he must hav! so my misses informs me hahaha


----------



## Gridlock1436114498

Take a photo of Ronnie Coleman, Arnie, Jay Cutler or whoever you think is the best looking pro bodybuilder.

Take another photo of Colin Firth or George Clooney. Entirely average bodies, not fat, not ripped, nit muscley, not skinny. Although probably tall.

Ask 1000 girls who they fancy more. 999-1 I can guess the answers.


----------



## Gridlock1436114498

Here you are, Ask every girl you know which they prefer.

If you want to get girls stop doing sit ups and start working on becoming an internationally famous, multimillionaire film star. lol


----------



## Uriel

Gridlock said:


> View attachment 86385
> View attachment 86386
> 
> 
> Here you are, Ask every girl you know which they prefer.
> 
> If you want to get girls stop doing sit ups and start working on becoming an internationally famous, *multimillionaire *film star. lol


your not suggesting money has anything to do with it? or "filmstar status"

Put 20000 johnny no names in a club now...a few with looks and muscles and the rest normal................i reverse your prediction now


----------



## Mingster

Gridlock said:


> View attachment 86385
> View attachment 86386
> 
> 
> Here you are, Ask every girl you know which they prefer.
> 
> If you want to get girls stop doing sit ups and start working on becoming an internationally famous, multimillionaire film star. lol


If you want girls there is one simple solution.

You spend a night of passion with the lass who is the biggest gossip in your town. Then you sit back and wait for word of mouth to do it's thing.

Of course you need to be a fantastic lover and hung like a horse but, hey it works for me


----------



## dipdabs

Bigger the better + firm = better again + confidence = even better than that


----------



## Gridlock1436114498

Kaywoodham said:


> Bigger the better + firm = better again + confidence = even better than that


So what made you decide to join this forum Kay? Lol.


----------



## yannyboy

Would most women prefer a 250lb bodybuilder or 170lb fitness model?


----------



## dipdabs

Gridlock said:


> So what made you decide to join this forum Kay? Lol.


Genuine training reasons lol



yannyboy said:


> Would most women prefer a 250lb bodybuilder or 170lb fitness model?


Most would probably say fitness model. Most girls think my taste is wierd and bodybuilders look 'alien' that's a term I've heard a lot.


----------



## fitrut

yannyboy said:


> Would most women prefer a 250lb bodybuilder or 170lb fitness model?


definitely bodybuilder :thumb:


----------



## fitrut

Gridlock said:


> View attachment 86385
> View attachment 86386
> 
> 
> Here you are, Ask every girl you know which they prefer.
> 
> If you want to get girls stop doing sit ups and start working on becoming an internationally famous, multimillionaire film star. lol


women also work these days you know and earn money so its not all about the money

george clooney looks like old prune, would i choose him? never


----------



## Loveleelady

fit rut you so right

muscles = hot


----------



## dipdabs

I think a lot of it still comes down to insecurity on women's parts, being with a guy 10 times fitter than them makes them unconfident about themselves so say they don't like it


----------



## fitrut

SkInHeAd said:


> dont lie, you think he hot


hes ugly, never liked him  have no idea why so many women admire him, which part of his body is hot? :confused1: :lol:


----------



## chinup

After resembling a chubby junkie for a while I now look quite solid and strong.

Notice more girls checking me out think it general healthier look due to food and training but also look powerful and broad.

Powerful = Power in bed, power to protect, etc.. primal stuff :devil2:


----------



## gymgym

fitrut said:


> hes ugly, never liked him  have no idea *why so many women admire him*, which part of his body is hot? :confused1: :lol:


They do 'cose muscle it's not what it's all about. The guy got a beautiful face and got only better and better as he aged, He's no overweight neither a fitness model looking guy but he's got stardom and a killer smile and charm and charisma. Remove the stardom status and he would still be a pu$$y magnet 'cose of his look and education and ambitions.


----------



## dipdabs

gymgym said:


> They do 'cose muscle it's not what it's all about. The guy got a beautiful face and got only better and better as he aged, He's no overweight neither a fitness model looking guy but he's got stardom and a killer smile and charm and charisma. Remove the stardom status and he would still be a pu$$y magnet 'cose of his look and education and ambitions.


I gotta agree with this


----------



## carly

Hell yeh, couldnt be with a guy who could fit into skinny jeans, esp because i cant ha ha!!


----------



## BodyBuilding101

carly said:


> Hell yeh, couldnt be with a guy who could fit into skinny jeans, esp because i cant ha ha!!


www.carlythornton.com - wow, just wow :thumb:


----------



## carly

Lol thank you


----------



## Papa Lazarou

IMO muscle attracts a certain type of girl. I never before when I was smaller attracted the type that come on to me now and I'm glad it does because they are miles out of my league and they look like I like them to. I could have never wished in the past that some (IMO) A triple star blonde, slim waist, large boobs etc would come on to me and ask me to bed repeatedly (this kinda thing didn't happen to me ever before I was big) and now it does.

Like EVERYTHING in this life, you'll find some subset of people it will attract. I'm glad in my life it attracts the type of girl I find massively attractive. Doesn't hurt my ego or rep being seen with that type of girl. I like it!


----------



## Uriel

Papa Lazarou said:


> IMO muscle attracts a certain type of girl. I never before when I was smaller attracted the type that come on to me now and I'm glad it does because they are miles out of my league and they look like I like them to. I could have never wished in the past that some (IMO) A triple star blonde, slim waist, large boobs etc would come on to me and ask me to bed repeatedly (this kinda thing didn't happen to me ever before I was big) and now it does.
> 
> Like EVERYTHING in this life, you'll find some subset of people it will attract. I'm glad in my life it attracts the type of girl I find massively attractive. Doesn't hurt my ego or rep being seen with that type of girl. I like it!


there is a lot of truth in this post.........if nature made a man tall, naturally athletic, good jaw and handsome - he wouldnt have to try......

if you are a plain 5 foot 10 guy who would melt into a crowd - and you train and gain 5 or 6 stone of muscle - a certain kind of eye candy want you on her arm to make a striking looking couple...

A certain kind of woman also just wants to know what a big strong ripped guy feels like in bed - with hard abs and an ass like a cannon ball

And a relentless test horn lol


----------



## Gorgeous_George

women are attracted to attractive men, if your a fugly mofo and have a great body your still a fugly mofo


----------



## Uriel

Gorgeous_George said:


> women are attracted to attractive men, if your a fugly mofo and have a great body your still a fugly mofo


bollox mate - look at someone like flex Lewis, he's a short ass welsh bro - not butt ugly but nothing special...........now go check his misses out and tell me he'd pull her without beef

i know a lot of bbers with wrong faces and none of them date pigs mate - you are mental


----------



## Tonk007

Gorgeous_George said:


> women are attracted to attractive men, if your a fugly mofo and have a great body your still a fugly mofo


i personally dont agree with this, i have seen more good looking women with ugly mofos

around town for example

at which point you think to yourself what she doing with him

but as they say beauty is def in the eyes of the beholder, plus imo think most women prefer personality/confidence then looks

were as men would prefer looks then personality.


----------



## dipdabs

Women don't prefer personality to looks it means just as much, although if they're big a completely different thing kicks in where even if they aren't that pretty you think they are because you get a little overwhelmed.


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Uriel said:


> bollox mate - look at someone like flex Lewis, he's a short ass welsh bro - not butt ugly but nothing special...........now go check his misses out and tell me he'd pull her without beef
> 
> i know a lot of *bbers with wrong faces and none of them date pigs mate* - you are mental


Zack and Dorian come to mind....dating or married to super hot women :thumbup1:


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Uriel said:


> there is a lot of truth in this post.........if nature made a man tall, naturally athletic, good jaw and handsome - he wouldnt have to try......
> 
> if you are a plain 5 foot 10 guy who would melt into a crowd - and you train and gain 5 or 6 stone of muscle - a certain kind of eye candy want you on her arm to make a striking looking couple...
> 
> A certain kind of woman also just wants to know what a big strong ripped guy feels like in bed - with hard abs and an ass like a cannon ball
> 
> And a relentless test horn lol


Its true defo with some. The girl I'm seeing I've said one day I'll lose this body and won't be muscled bulky and maybe not. She said "Oh yes you bloody will". One of the massive attraction to her is how I look and feel because of the muscle. 'course its different strokes for different folks.

Oh I know Sarah McLean, Zacks partner and she is into muscled guys, funnily enough.


----------



## DiamondDixie

She just must be into Dev Alahan look alikes then. He needs to shave that beard off asap.


----------



## nowhereboy

I dont have time to read through this thread right now, so sorry if this is a re-post.

A while ago i found a link on a body building site to a dating forum where the same question was asked to a large group of women.

Nearly all of them said big built blokes were a turn off, most of them preferd a little belly to a ripped six pack, "slim but toned" was generaly what they preferd...

It was a very interesting thread lol, i was quite supprised actually.... Wish i could find it but i cant :/


----------



## ausbuilt

Kaywoodham said:


> Women don't prefer personality to looks it means just as much, although if they're big a completely different thing kicks in where even if they aren't that pretty you think they are because you get a little overwhelmed.


I think thats pretty true...

since getting into the shape I'm in now, I do get a lot of attention, which is great for the ego. However very few appreciate what it takes to be in my current shape... and people on here who read my posts know, its a HUGE amount of a WIDE range of drugs... and.. an amazing grocery bill... and the fact that training is a priority (dont miss workouts; usually 2 workouts/day)...

The reason I know so many (attractive) women dont know what it takes; was recently at a swingers party and a very attractive blonde single girl there made conversation about how great my body was, how good it felt/hard my ass/abs are etc... and she topped all that with the statement "you look so good, just the right amount of muscle, not like those steroided Bodybuilders.." Not sure if thats a complement... i must be smaller than I thought...

anyway, while she looked good.. she had a very soft mushy ass... generally just slim.... no wonder i married my training partner; however, once you're with a girl who takes AAS and get the figure look happening.. with a very firm feel to the body... its really hard sample "regular" again..


----------



## Fatstuff

ausbuilt said:


> I think thats pretty true...
> 
> since getting into the shape I'm in now, I do get a lot of attention, which is great for the ego. However very few appreciate what it takes to be in my current shape... and people on here who read my posts know, its a HUGE amount of a WIDE range of drugs... and.. an amazing grocery bill... and the fact that training is a priority (dont miss workouts; usually 2 workouts/day)...
> 
> The reason I know so many (attractive) women dont know what it takes; was recently at a swingers party and a very attractive blonde single girl there made conversation about how great my body was, how good it felt/hard my ass/abs are etc... and she topped all that with the statement "you look so good, just the right amount of muscle, not like those steroided Bodybuilders.." Not sure if thats a complement... i must be smaller than I thought...
> 
> anyway, while she looked good.. she had a very soft mushy ass... generally just slim.... no wonder i married my training partner; however, once you're with a girl who takes AAS and get the figure look happening.. with a very firm feel to the body... its really hard sample "regular" again..


What an insult  lol


----------



## Kimball

ausbuilt said:


> I think thats pretty true...
> 
> since getting into the shape I'm in now, I do get a lot of attention, which is great for the ego. However very few appreciate what it takes to be in my current shape... and people on here who read my posts know, its a HUGE amount of a WIDE range of drugs... and.. an amazing grocery bill... and the fact that training is a priority (dont miss workouts; usually 2 workouts/day)...
> 
> The reason I know so many (attractive) women dont know what it takes; was recently at a swingers party and a very attractive blonde single girl there made conversation about how great my body was, how good it felt/hard my ass/abs are etc... and she topped all that with the statement "you look so good, just the right amount of muscle, not like those steroided Bodybuilders.." Not sure if thats a complement... i must be smaller than I thought...
> 
> anyway, while she looked good.. she had a very soft mushy ass... generally just slim.... no wonder i married my training partner; however, once you're with a girl who takes AAS and get the figure look happening.. with a very firm feel to the body... its really hard sample "regular" again..


Muscles do make a big difference at these events for sure, more so than elsewhere.


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

totally disagree with some views.

alot of the women i know prefer men to be men

all women are different some prefer their men to just look imposing, some like muscles.

certain people look different and what suits them, there are guys that are big and look stupid.....

yes i agree muscles attract women and i think muscles look great, but my lady doesnt like the muscle look she likes the "strongman look" (i call it chubby but a strong look)......

to sum up, women are a little weird! :cool2:


----------



## Marshan

Pah....a young one (20ish,hot little thing) called me over to chat to her as I passed her sat night...after about 2 mins she asked was I seeing anyone I told her immediately I was as shes a cousin to a mates girl who was there with her and would hang me out to dry immediately if I was bold. I passed by a few mins later again and she whispers to me 'f**k it I want you anyway' after her friend asked me to lift her up with one arm, (ye know the craic) and proceeded to tell me where she lives and to call later. It wasnt my charmng personality or brad pitt mush that got this response. For anyone who isnt naturally great with ladies,maybe not great looking and is reading this wondering if any of this is true....get to a gym now....buy copious quantities of test and deca etc. and get shooting yerself in the ass. In about 3 months youll know.


----------



## Gridlock1436114498

It raises an interesting point. Testosterone is attractive to women, especially at fertile points in the month subconciously they can sense it, smell it whatever.

Basically if you have an ass full of Test you will be giving out sex rays.


----------



## summerflower

I voted for the third option but tbh, I wouldn't really care so much about a guys outer appearance. His character and the feeling of being loved by him are much more important for me than how he looks RIGHT NOW.

But it would be nice if he is taller than me (>5'8.5).


----------



## Hayesy

Since i got a whole lot fitter u get a few eyes on me, i like it so ama keep doing it....oh yeahhh


----------



## flynnie11

Using mt2 and being really tan , is prob only thing I took that I noticed gave me a serious increase in attention from girls


----------



## AnotherLevel

How in God's name is Bolton, a powerlifter, 'lean'? OP misunderstood the meaning of the word!


----------



## BodyBuilding101

AnotherLevel said:


> How in God's name is Bolton, a powerlifter, 'lean'? OP misunderstood the meaning of the word!


it says "Big and *not lean* i.e. Andy Bolton"


----------



## corporates

I would say the typical glossy mag types who look fit with the little six pack, and no bigger for most women.

Fortunately my mrs finds big fat twots attractive, so i'm sorted.

Would be interesting to have a poll that only female members can vote on to see if it tallys up with what the fellas say.


----------



## Papa Lazarou

They do defo, I'm on a score of women ATM and defo never had this interest when I was smaller. Literally a new woman each week...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Papa Lazarou said:


> They do defo, I'm on a score of women ATM and defo never had this interest when I was smaller. Literally a new woman each week...


gathering from years gone by, this seems a drastic change for you... where you would normally be with one woman and commit happily


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Incredible Bulk said:


> gathering from years gone by, this seems a drastic change for you... where you would normally be with one woman and commit happily


Yes, exactly. Massive change.


----------



## Magnum26

I feel the "cover models" on magazines like Men's Health and Men's Fitness for example are probably close to what most women like. That's my goal, I'll let you know if it works. :whistling:


----------



## PaulB

dutch_scott said:


> Hmmm I'd believe u if ur picture wasn't Dorian Yates from the back with that paragraph above being about the most confident thing iv heard this side of @rack
> 
> Let's see the body et al


Ain't gonna happen mate. He's been asked on numerous occasions to put them up but has declined the offer


----------



## dipdabs

Licking your bicep!!??


----------



## secondhandsoul

Kaywoodham said:


> Licking your bicep!!??


She sounds like a dream eh? Personally I would have thought someone with such a high opinion about the care they take in themselves wouldn't encourage some (probably STD ridden) troll to slobber on them.


----------



## dipdabs

Lmao. I got to say, I am wondering if he's hanging round in massage parlours to get this kind of attention from females, it's very odd behaviour otherwise lol


----------



## marc2001dj

anab0lic said:


> LAst weekend I had random good looking girls come up to me and just start licking my biceps.... then when i flexed she was all over me, was a done deal lol...and a few mins later was begging me to take her home.... too bad for her I had my eye on some cute brunette though lol.


Ah how I love the good old bicep lick. Bitches in Coventry have been doing that for years.


----------



## marc2001dj

I've actually found a picture of a women licking my bicep when I was white.



As you can see my other bicep is out of action due to an incredible amount of female licking a week before.


----------



## Irish Beast

Where can I find one of these bicep liking females! Might give me an extra incentive to build up my schoolgirl biceps!


----------



## User Name

As "Not as much as money" isn't an option - I'd say 'cover of MF magazine'.

The one time I got noticed and subsequently pulled at a gym (by a FEMALE too, WOW :tongue: ) it was actually due to 'cardio prowess'.


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

depends on the type of girl i reckon


----------



## Tinytom

anab0lic said:


> Well Ive allways done ok with women, even when i was a skinny little bitch I had a decent amount of female attention.... but now I have dramatically transformed my physique... the amount of female attention i get is kind of ridiculous... I mean litrally everywhere I go now I get blatent looks of interest from very attractive females... that was never true before... id usually have to put some work in with my personality, now my looks get them interested before youve even spoken a word... It really makes you stand out from other guys when you are in good shape.... you just dont see that very often, not many people have the discapline to eat well and train as hard as some of us do and thus look like everyone else or not much different....
> 
> I think a lot of it is down to how it affects your confidence levels too though.... when I go to a club bar or whatever now, I feel like I have a one up on just about every guy there, because I'm in so much better shape than them and when you have that mindset you give of this very confident aura that people - especially women - are very attractive to... my bodylanguage is so much different now to when I was skinny... and bodylanguage plays a huge role when it comes to attraction. Also the way i talk now has changed... i am more assertive and sure of myself, quite cocky, not afraid to speak my mind...
> 
> Getting your bodyfat down to a lower level is KEY too... I used to be 3 stone heavier with similar amount of muscle and it totaly ruins your look when your midsection is larger and you dont have that definition in your arms etc and you have too much chub on your face... since getting lean the attention i get from opposite sex increased tenfold.... Getting lean also has the advanatage of you can wear tightly fitting clothes that will accentuate your physique and show off all your 'curves' you want to show off without your belly or fat ass protruding out ruining the whole look....
> 
> LAst weekend I had random good looking girls come up to me and just start licking my biceps.... then when i flexed she was all over me, was a done deal lol...and a few mins later was begging me to take her home.... too bad for her I had my eye on some cute brunette though lol.
> 
> So yeah, it definitely does make a difference, but you need to have a certain look and the right proportions... again low bodyfat is key (u don't need to be totally ripped but enough so you can see some definition)..although some girls definitely do dig that more rugged power-lifter soft look, but the lean muscular look will have you in a situation where by you are spoilt for choice when it comes to women....
> 
> Oh and by the way, unless you are incredibly fortunate genetically, you wont achieve this without drugs.


You are absolutely the most full of sh!t guy on this forum now that gym gym has gone.

All of this never happened. Unless they are fcuking dog ugly fat girls.

Reason? Because genuinely fit girls are aware they are fit and so don't throw themselves at guys like this.

I've worked on doors for over 10 years and seen just about every body shape and section of society in a nightclub environment and this just does not happen. Not in the quantities you suggest.

I've had massive amounts of attention from women while working and I've worked with guys I'd consider more attractive in a general term to women because their bodies are less extreme muscular wise. They get a lot of attention as well but not birds falling over themselves like you say happens to you.

Just another bullsh!t post from the guy who gets called out on all his bullsh!t posting on every bullsh!t thread he posts on.

Where's your book you were writing on this magical non drug training method?

You are a laughing stock.


----------



## tyramhall

Tinytom said:


> You are absolutely the most full of sh!t guy on this forum now that gym gym has gone.
> 
> All of this never happened. Unless they are fcuking dog ugly fat girls.
> 
> Reason? Because genuinely fit girls are aware they are fit and so don't throw themselves at guys like this.
> 
> Just another bullsh!t post from the guy who gets called out on all his bullsh!t posting on every bullsh!t thread he posts on.
> 
> Where's your book you were writing on this magical non drug training method?
> 
> You are a laughing stock.


Tell him what you really think lol!


----------



## Irish Beast

anab0lic said:


> Well Ive allways done ok with women, even when i was a skinny little bitch I had a decent amount of female attention.... but now I have dramatically transformed my physique... the amount of female attention i get is kind of ridiculous... I mean litrally everywhere I go now I get blatent looks of interest from very attractive females... that was never true before... id usually have to put some work in with my personality, now my looks get them interested before youve even spoken a word... It really makes you stand out from other guys when you are in good shape.... you just dont see that very often, not many people have the discapline to eat well and train as hard as some of us do and thus look like everyone else or not much different....
> 
> I think a lot of it is down to how it affects your confidence levels too though.... when I go to a club bar or whatever now, I feel like I have a one up on just about every guy there, because I'm in so much better shape than them and when you have that mindset you give of this very confident aura that people - especially women - are very attractive to... my bodylanguage is so much different now to when I was skinny... and bodylanguage plays a huge role when it comes to attraction. Also the way i talk now has changed... i am more assertive and sure of myself, quite cocky, not afraid to speak my mind...
> 
> Getting your bodyfat down to a lower level is KEY too... I used to be 3 stone heavier with similar amount of muscle and it totaly ruins your look when your midsection is larger and you dont have that definition in your arms etc and you have too much chub on your face... since getting lean the attention i get from opposite sex increased tenfold.... Getting lean also has the advanatage of you can wear tightly fitting clothes that will accentuate your physique and show off all your 'curves' you want to show off without your belly or fat ass protruding out ruining the whole look....
> 
> LAst weekend I had random good looking girls come up to me and just start licking my biceps.... then when i flexed she was all over me, was a done deal lol...and a few mins later was begging me to take her home.... too bad for her I had my eye on some cute brunette though lol.
> 
> So yeah, it definitely does make a difference, but you need to have a certain look and the right proportions... again low bodyfat is key (u don't need to be totally ripped but enough so you can see some definition)..although some girls definitely do dig that more rugged power-lifter soft look, but the lean muscular look will have you in a situation where by you are spoilt for choice when it comes to women....
> 
> Oh and by the way, unless you are incredibly fortunate genetically, you wont achieve this without drugs.


Did all this happen before or after you saved the universe?!


----------



## RACK

I get far more attention looking like this than I did when I was bulked


----------



## Huntingground

anab0lic said:


> Well Ive allways done ok with women, even when i was a skinny little bitch I had a decent amount of female attention.... but now I have dramatically transformed my physique... the amount of female attention i get is kind of ridiculous... I mean litrally everywhere I go now I get blatent looks of interest from very attractive females... that was never true before... id usually have to put some work in with my personality, now my looks get them interested before youve even spoken a word... It really makes you stand out from other guys when you are in good shape.... you just dont see that very often, not many people have the discapline to eat well and train as hard as some of us do and thus look like everyone else or not much different....
> 
> I think a lot of it is down to how it affects your confidence levels too though.... when I go to a club bar or whatever now, I feel like I have a one up on just about every guy there, because I'm in so much better shape than them and when you have that mindset you give of this very confident aura that people - especially women - are very attractive to... my bodylanguage is so much different now to when I was skinny... and bodylanguage plays a huge role when it comes to attraction. Also the way i talk now has changed... i am more assertive and sure of myself, quite cocky, not afraid to speak my mind...
> 
> Getting your bodyfat down to a lower level is KEY too... I used to be 3 stone heavier with similar amount of muscle and it totaly ruins your look when your midsection is larger and you dont have that definition in your arms etc and you have too much chub on your face... since getting lean the attention i get from opposite sex increased tenfold.... Getting lean also has the advanatage of you can wear tightly fitting clothes that will accentuate your physique and show off all your 'curves' you want to show off without your belly or fat ass protruding out ruining the whole look....
> 
> LAst weekend I had random good looking girls come up to me and just start licking my biceps.... then when i flexed she was all over me, was a done deal lol...and a few mins later was begging me to take her home.... too bad for her I had my eye on some cute brunette though lol.
> 
> So yeah, it definitely does make a difference, but you need to have a certain look and the right proportions... again low bodyfat is key (u don't need to be totally ripped but enough so you can see some definition)..although some girls definitely do dig that more rugged power-lifter soft look, but the lean muscular look will have you in a situation where by you are spoilt for choice when it comes to women....
> 
> Oh and by the way, unless you are incredibly fortunate genetically, you wont achieve this without drugs.


Gymgym mark 2 strikes again.

Pics please.

Biggest Billy Bull****ter on this forum without doubt. I am enjoying my new signature though, thanks for that comment, still makes me chuckle now.


----------



## Magnum26

Haha this thread cracks me up. :lol:

Having the little muscle I do doesn't get me anywhere, I see no difference now to when I was slightly overweight.


----------



## Huntingground

Have a read of this cracker of a thread where this Billy Bullsh1tter gets found out.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/gaining-weight/184980-anyone-eat-500g-protein-14.html


----------



## daleyy

Wouldn't this topic be better posted on a womens health forum or something? Its quite bias imo,


----------



## Dazza

Well in fairness, this forum is like a womens health forum on occasion :tongue:


----------



## Goose

Irish Beast said:


> Did all this happen before or after you saved the universe?!


Similar situation happened to me but that was after I saved the universe so could be why


----------



## PaulASharpe

hmm .. not all, but if you want to know some tips on how to attract women, Learn the techniques here.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

From experience I can say muscles help attract females. I get a lot more attention from women now I'm bigger.

Although my confidence has improved a lot over the last five years so this can't hurt either


----------



## Lou Lou

I personally like men that are muscley but have some meat on them too, makes them nice to cuddle and much more comfy when laying on their chest. I like nice broad shoulders, with a decent back and chest. Not overly fussed about a 6 pack tho. They've got to be strong too


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Lou Lou said:


> I personally like men that are muscley but have some meat on them too, makes them nice to cuddle and much more comfy when laying on their chest. I like nice broad shoulders, with a decent back and chest. Not overly fussed about a 6 pack tho. They've got to be strong too


So basically you want a bear


----------



## DianabolLecter

If the cock is a muscle then yes !

And i can confirm ;-)


----------



## Lou Lou

BodyBuilding101 said:


> So basically you want a bear


Hahaha yes I suppose a bear would be nice, without all the hair! Lol

I do like a defined back tho


----------



## Shaun84

Whenever I read the topic title of this thread, for some reason I read it as

Do big muscles attract BIG woman


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Lou Lou said:


> Hahaha yes I suppose a bear would be nice, without all the hair! Lol
> 
> I do like a defined back tho


Can't have it all now Lou Lou  I'm not into the whole wax/shave body thing, looks weird??

Are you talking men like WSM type? :innocent:


----------



## Lou Lou

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Can't have it all now Lou Lou  I'm not into the whole wax/shave body thing, looks weird??
> 
> Are you talking men like WSM type? :innocent:


I don't mind a bit of hair! Lol

Not really into a back fro tho haha

I like a mans man.

What's WSM??


----------



## BodyBuilding101

World Strongest Man


----------



## Lou Lou

BodyBuilding101 said:


> World Strongest Man


Oh! Hehe

Yep I'll take a worlds strongest man


----------



## vetran

big muscles dont neccesaraly attract women,i had to work hard on it to prove to her that i wasent a thug


----------



## Athenian

I think women are just like men when it comes to appearences; shallow yet dishonest about it.

Obviously there's a few women here and there that genuinely couldn't care less about a man's physique, similarly to how some guys don't care about a woman's, but let's be honest, those situations comprise almost entirely of people who don't think they could any better.

People who considers themselves attractive and desirable (either physically or due to social status) always try to get someone they find to be on the same level as them or one above, hardly anyone trades down unless there's a very special reason/circumstance.

Anyway, I would think most women would prefer the M&F cover guys.


----------



## Conscript

Well last night I went to a comedy club in Bromley, arrived late so had to sit in the front row (  ), loads of drunk women heckling me as being the stripper lol, anyway the presenter ripped into me straight away, and so did the 4 comedians that followed, I had a few good retorts but generally got hammered as a skrunken testicled, small weinered roid head :lol: on the plus side I got loads of female attention during the intervals and have the pinch marks to prove it!


----------



## infernal0988

fit guys attract women not the bodybuilding type al though some women are attracted to that majority are attracted to the fitness body.


----------



## Majestic121

Big muscles small egos


----------



## Loveleelady

big big muscles, cool tatts and dark dark hair and lots of it lols


----------



## clarkey

dutch_scott said:


> Did u say me????


No Dutch she said Big muscles :lol:


----------



## Loveleelady

dutch_scott said:


> Did u say me????


lol i was like frig dutch you changed then realised you dutch scott not dutch tony lol

cant see your face in piccies - give us proper one

but muscles yes wow look class


----------



## Papa Lazarou

The last three women I've dated all said they don't date small, skinny guys. So clearly for some it attracts. Some it puts off. But its been 1000000000% more interest in me since I looked like I do now compared to 5-6 years back, no contest whatsoever.


----------



## scouse2010

Do girls actualy like this gay look all the young guys are pulling of these days

skinny guys

skinny jeans or chinos

combovers

hit the sunbeds as much as girls

ect


----------



## Papa Lazarou

I actually hit the sunbeds as much as girls LOL

Mind you, do none of the rest but a tan shows muscle off much better and stops you looking pasty and white!


----------



## Ash1981

scouse2010 said:


> Do girls actualy like this gay look all the young guys are pulling of these days
> 
> skinny guys
> 
> skinny jeans or chinos
> 
> combovers
> 
> hit the sunbeds as much as girls
> 
> ect


Combovers aka Bobby Charlton or you mean a side parting?


----------



## rocky666

scouse2010 said:


> Do girls actualy like this gay look all the young guys are pulling of these days
> 
> skinny guys
> 
> skinny jeans or chinos
> 
> combovers
> 
> hit the sunbeds as much as girls
> 
> ect


Yes they do count yourself lucky you look that way?


----------



## Jon.B

Girls round here love a bit of muscle and tan...easy to rack up the numbers if that's your thing lol


----------



## Delboy GLA

Lean looking guys with a six pack are what the majority of women like, even muscle and fitness mag guys some of them might be overkill.

Who is on the cover of now magazine with their top of every week?

Mark Wright or Ronnie Coleman? it's pretty simple from that to work out what they like.

Cut and maybe at best 10lbs of extra muscle mass their attention 9 times out of 10.


----------



## MF88

My wife used to always say she didn't like muscles, but gradually as I've started to get bigger her true colours are coming through. Pervert.


----------



## str4nger

My mrs thinks that I should stay the size I am

Shes quite petit and it will make her look smaller if I keep bulking lol


----------



## MF88

str4nger said:


> My mrs thinks that I should stay the size I am
> 
> Shes quite petit and it will make her look smaller if I keep bulking lol


Thank fvck avatars only go a certain size.


----------



## BodyBuilding101

MissB said:


> I'm a sucker for big muscles. I would choose the uglier guy with the muscles rather then the better looking guy who looks so totally gay


And where were you hiding when i was single?  :laugh:

Since i've started training a getting fitter, woman do notice...wife says i love you anyway etc but i know she likes the muscles too :tongue:


----------



## BodyBuilding101

MissB said:


> Your wife will like the fact other girls are appreciating your body and you are all hers! And yes of course she likes the muscles! *Is ur bad that I would never be with anyone who didn't train???*


Haha, thanks i guess.

Sorry dont quite understand the bit in bold.


----------



## BodyBuilding101

MissB said:


> Yes your right that doesn't make sense.
> 
> What I meant to say ' is it bad that I would never date or be interested in someone that didn't train?'


I would say no, because you can only be attracted to what you like.


----------



## Guest

Depends on the woman, some women cream over my faggity arms and some are disinterested.

Confidence and a gentlemanly persona is what got me by when I was 70 odd kg.

Now I'm 92kg but with less confidence, the ratio of notches on my bedpost hasn't really increased, suppose I just attract a different type of woman now.


----------



## empzb

Spawn of Haney said:


> Depends on the woman, some women cream over my faggity arms and some are disinterested.
> 
> Confidence and a gentlemanly persona is what got me by when I was 70 odd kg.
> 
> Now I'm 92kg but with less confidence, the ratio of notches on my bedpost hasn't really increased, suppose I just attract a different type of woman now.


Agree with this 100%

As a 70kg streak, I was more confident with girls. Never got with any of them as I had a gf but had no trouble attracting them with my patter, look and humour.

Now at 85kg, I'm less confident in general, although still have no trouble attracting them really, actually the type hasn't really changed either. Still can't say I'm any more interested as still with the misses (on and off this year but still :lol: )


----------



## Adarob08

MissB said:


> Yes your right that doesn't make sense.
> 
> What I meant to say ' is it bad that I would never date or be interested in someone that didn't train?'


Not at all, we all have our likes and dislikes :thumb:


----------



## vetran

ime 50 and as solid as they come for that age i will take your misses of ya believe me lol


----------



## powerhousepeter

My girl friend said she wasn't botherd about muscles when we started going out, now she loves it back and chest etc.

One thing that bugs me tho is why do woman say I love you the way u are, I wouldn't want you to be ripped etc etc, and yet when a ck advert comes on and the guy is in undies and is ripped they love it.....lol


----------



## nanob0t

big penis do


----------



## ianjay

i had to grow muscle to fight the girls of me


----------



## DazUKM

Bigger than average and also lean i.e. the guys on the cover of M&F magazine

is my guess


----------



## completeconcentration

powerhousepeter said:


> My girl friend said she wasn't botherd about muscles when we started going out, now she loves it back and chest etc.
> 
> One thing that bugs me tho is why do woman say I love you the way u are, I wouldn't want you to be ripped etc etc, and yet when a ck advert comes on and the guy is in undies and is ripped they love it.....lol


Because they fell in love with you how you are!! If you was ripped when you met her and she fell in love with you then she would love you the same if you went down to a milk bottle!! But she loved you the way you are!!

She's not in love with the guy on the tv !


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean

plenty of other way more healthy reasons to have natural big muscles to justify for yourself

the women who like men with big muscles have always appeared mentally/physically castrated as the ones after your wallet the type that looks to love her jelly fat no matter how thin the structure looks

oh and in the real world you need something more and else(that I do have) than an elbow cock that may prove useless in reality even to them nymphas if you're that grown up.

sadly it's a fact that women do not like sex as much as men

and yes nymphas are the real women who come with full vaginal functionality and they do not bother with muscles/wallets etc


----------



## montytom

I have big arms but the rest of me is big aswell(fat) but the girls i speak too like muscle but dont like it over the top big i think they like definition more


----------



## Loveleelady

bigger the better

big massive muscly thighs woot woo


----------



## xpower

Depends on the woman taste.

My fiancée always says don't get too big (she thinks I am now)

But I'm tiny in the BB world

Having said that she also loves me to bits & understands "the game"


----------



## RyanoRyan

All depends on the woman i rekon. your there to be her companion or show trophy i know which id want to be..


----------



## Milky

All l want is to impress ONE woman with my physique, then l will be happy !


----------



## dipdabs

Milky said:


> All l want is to impress ONE woman with my physique, then l will be happy !


U impress me milkster


----------



## montytom

Milky said:


> All l want is to impress ONE woman with my physique, then l will be happy !


You impress me :wub:


----------



## Craig660

dipdabs said:


> U impress me milkster


And you impress me Dibo


----------



## Milky

dipdabs said:


> U impress me milkster


Yeah but you can only judge of my Avi, l mean l want to peal my top off like a male stripper and make women faint !


----------



## Bulk1

Milky said:


> All l want is to impress ONE woman with my physique, then l will be happy !


 How can you tell there not already impressed?


----------



## Loveleelady

MissB said:


> Yes yes yes yes yesssssssss


come on lads all this talk show us your muscles!!

pictures or it didnt happen


----------



## Inapsine

The bigger the muscles the more women you get....


----------



## Loveleelady

MissB said:


> Ahh show us!!!!


yehhhhh specifically thigh shots


----------



## xpower

MissB said:


> obviously high thigh shots......


I'm out

my legs are sh..t

not un trained

just sh..t


----------



## Loveleelady

MissB said:


> Oh I'm a sucker for abs too....and arms...back.....shoulders.....everything really send away ha!


yeh come on we can appreciate all body parts!!!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

I have a couple of big fat thigh shots 

Get @Suprakill4 in here for leg pics though!


----------



## xpower

View attachment 107809


Crap legs

loose skin on lower stomach

but hey


----------



## xpower

well that stopped the thread then


----------



## xpower

MissB said:


> Looking good!!! And you go up in the world for posting pics upon request, brilliant! : )


 Thanks MissB

Thought I'd scared ya all away


----------



## xpower

MissB said:


> I'm here!! I'm staying now! Ha! Last are excellent too actually!


 great to hear feedback off other ladies.

X Starts thread.. do big muscles attract men.. (well maybe  )


----------



## Loveleelady

xpower said:


> View attachment 107809
> 
> 
> Crap legs
> 
> loose skin on lower stomach
> 
> but hey


stunning!!!!


----------



## Loveleelady

Bad Alan said:


> I have a couple of big fat thigh shots
> 
> Get @Suprakill4 in here for leg pics though!


yeow get them out for the girls


----------



## xpower

Loveleelady said:


> stunning!!!!


 Thank you.

Appreciated


----------



## Loveleelady

MissB said:


> God isn't it strange how all the men have gone quiet hey!!!


lmao like wheres they all gone???

piccie time say cheese big boys!!


----------



## xpower

MissB said:


> God isn't it strange how all the men have gone quiet hey!!!


 I know better physiques are on here.

Just must be shy


----------



## Loveleelady

xpower said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Appreciated


i didnt like the rolled up panties though?


----------



## xpower

Loveleelady said:


> i didnt like the rolled up panties though?


 LMAO

I just decided to take a shot in the mirror.

Forgot about the need for tighties


----------



## Loveleelady

xpower said:


> LMAO
> 
> I just decided to take a shot in the mirror.
> 
> Forgot about the need for tighties


sure you with friends here just drop the kegs and give it ur best smile


----------



## xpower

Loveleelady said:


> sure you with friends here just drop the kegs and give it ur best smile


LMAO

I'm smiling 

Ohh

ya mean on a pic lol


----------



## Loveleelady

xpower said:


> LMAO
> 
> I'm smiling
> 
> Ohh
> 
> ya mean on a pic lol


enuff of the chit chat deliver the goods

me and MissB are busy ladies


----------



## Godzuki

Id get mine out but I'm quite green and stumpy my tails quite muscular though ,


----------



## Godzuki

MissB said:


> Lets have a look at your tail then


Hang on then !


----------



## Godzuki

Here's a full frontal one of me ....
View attachment 107812


----------



## Godzuki

Here's a back one of me
View attachment 107814


----------



## dipdabs

Milky said:


> Yeah but you can only judge of my Avi, l mean l want to peal my top off like a male stripper and make women faint !


Come peel it off for me then milky il tell ya straight lol


----------



## dipdabs

FFS how did I miss this! C'mon guys pics!!!


----------



## RascaL18

Loveleelady said:


> enuff of the chit chat deliver the goods
> 
> me and MissB are busy ladies


yeahhhh get your dick out we are waiting........


----------



## benicillin

**** about is this thread still going. This was running when I first joined here lol


----------



## dipdabs

benicillin said:


> **** about is this thread still going. This was running when I first joined here lol


You aren't allowed in this thread unless ur putting a pic up


----------



## benicillin

dipdabs said:


> You aren't allowed in this thread unless ur putting a pic up


Oh right, strange but fair enough. Here's a pic then


----------



## dipdabs

benicillin said:


> Oh right, strange but fair enough. Here's a pic then


Hmm. Missing the point.. If u wana post horse pics go to the tesco thread

Us girls want to see the guys muscles on here then we will tell u if they're attractive


----------



## achilles88

:lol: :lol:


----------



## benicillin

dipdabs said:


> Hmm. Missing the point.. If u wana post horse pics go to the tesco thread
> 
> Us girls want to see the guys muscles on here then we will tell u if they're attractive


Lol yeh I gathered, I'll leave that to the other boys


----------



## Mackerel

Ok i've been in goa for the last month and i met a lovely Polish bird. We're a couple now and she said she likes my body as it is.

I explained that i'm not happy with it and want to put a few pounds more of muscle on for me to be happy.

She said don't get bigger, i might not fancy you as much.

I'm not big but after a couple of weeks of india i lost the stubborn belly fat and one morning i was having a post coital cig out the window as the sun was rising. She was laying on the bed watching me and she said my silouette was a perfect man's shape. Not too muscly but nicely shaped thighs, thinish waist, broad shoulders and she made a v shape with her hands.

I was over the moon so now my aim is to keep my body shape as it is, just maintain it and get fitter.

My point basically is women like a fit body but not necessarily a massive one which might make you out to be too into yourself and not have time for her.

maybe i'm rambling now as i'm quite drunk. still in holiday mode. tomorrow i stop smoking and drinking again, back in the gym on whatever day it is after tomorrow and everything will be back to normal.

But. i've got a.bird now. WOO! happy as larry. he must have been a happy man.


----------



## Suprakill4

Bad Alan said:


> I have a couple of big fat thigh shots
> 
> Get @Suprakill4 in here for leg pics though!


LOL.

I have the pic of my legs but without the boxers, the threads in general though so cant post that............


----------



## dipdabs

Suprakill4 said:


> LOL.
> 
> I have the pic of my legs but without the boxers, the threads in general though so cant post that............


See guys supra is being good (and looking great)

Why can't the rest of u? @Milky we want a strip video! Lol


----------



## Milky

dipdabs said:


> See guys supra is being good (and looking great)
> 
> Why can't the rest of u? @Milky we want a strip video! Lol


Do l look like Magic Mike ?

Good luck with that one.


----------



## Loveleelady

Godzuki said:


> Here's a back one of me
> View attachment 107814


veryyyyy nice now a frontal lol


----------



## dipdabs

Milky said:


> Do l look like Magic Mike ?
> 
> Good luck with that one.


Lmfao actual lolling


----------



## Loveleelady

RascaL18 said:


> yeahhhh get your dick out we are waiting........


you are waiting for a dick rascal????

confused... i thought you was straight?


----------



## Loveleelady

dipdabs said:


> You aren't allowed in this thread unless ur putting a pic up


kays rite, thats how its going now


----------



## dipdabs

Loveleelady said:


> kays rite, thats how its going now


It's about time this thread became handy


----------



## RascaL18

Loveleelady said:


> you are waiting for a dick rascal????
> 
> confused... i thought you was straight?


I'm just checking out my competition before I get my camera out!


----------



## Loveleelady

Suprakill4 said:


> LOL.
> 
> I have the pic of my legs but without the boxers, the threads in general though so cant post that............


nice...looking smokin.. but seems like the muscle men have really bad pantie taste!

oh yeh and redo the last shot and smile for us we like to see teeth


----------



## Uriel

MissB said:


> obviously high thigh shots......


 :whistling:

View attachment 107827


----------



## Loveleelady

RascaL18 said:


> I'm just checking out my competition before I get my camera out!


look you're all special to us

now go get that camera


----------



## Loveleelady

Uriel said:


> :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 107827


that Irish dancing class came in handy Uriel?


----------



## Uriel

Loveleelady said:


> that Irish dancing class came in handy Uriel?


and as for bad panties...

View attachment 107828


i think I "stand out" from the crowd lol


----------



## Loveleelady

Uriel said:


> and as for bad panties...
> 
> View attachment 107828
> 
> 
> i think I "stand out" from the crowd lol


why does this remind me of a wee kid dressed for gymnastics class? 

but well done on the muscles B+


----------



## Uriel

Loveleelady said:


> why does this remind me of a wee kid dressed for gymnastics class?
> 
> but well done on the muscles B+


must try harder eh? lol

last time for an A minus......

View attachment 107830
View attachment 107832
View attachment 107833


----------



## Loveleelady

Uriel said:


> must try harder eh? lol
> 
> last time for an A minus......
> 
> View attachment 107830
> View attachment 107832
> View attachment 107833


not bad at all

i can see if you keep up this bb malarky you'll do well.... hope this not just a phase you going through?

ive seen those types before


----------



## Northern Lass

You cannot beat the men from M & F magazine.... whoooooooaaaarrrr!!!


----------



## Northern Lass

Uriel said:


> :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 107827


Look at those quads!!!! :w00t:


----------



## Loveleelady

YummyMummy said:


> You cannot beat the men from M & F magazine.... whoooooooaaaarrrr!!!


yeaa but those piccies all photo shopped!

at least we know the lads here are the real deal :thumb:

100% authetic


----------



## Northern Lass

Loveleelady said:


> yeaa but those piccies all photo shopped!
> 
> at least we know the lads here are the real deal :thumb:
> 
> 100% authetic


I going by the size of muscles... too much can be too much , if you know what I mean.


----------



## Loveleelady

YummyMummy said:


> I going by the size of muscles... too much can be too much , if you know what I mean.


o nooo the more the better

I seen one of the big beasts at the shows in belfast a few years back he was walking down the aisle and he filled it

it was just amazin so phenomenal


----------



## Uriel

Loveleelady said:


> hope this not just a phase you going through?
> 
> ive seen those types before


if its a pase then its lasted 17 years so far lol........i'm in it for life


----------



## Suprakill4

Loveleelady said:


> nice...looking smokin.. but seems like the muscle men have really bad pantie taste!
> 
> oh yeh and redo the last shot and smile for us we like to see teeth


HAHA, they are purple striped boxer shorts i just pulled them up, they are lycra though LOL!

I hardly ever smile but ill get one up soon.


----------



## Suprakill4

MissB said:


> Holy **** beat that!!!! Ahh very very good!


Thanks  Your turn. lol


----------



## dipdabs

MissB said:


> God I seem like a right dirty perv.....I fell asleep and been to work...I've catching up to do! By the time I finish work late tonight I want a whole stack of photos......to urm look at it


It's good to be a perv 

The girls should make a team G thread. And guys are only allowed in if they post a pic, if they don't they get ignored or ripped


----------



## dipdabs

MissB said:


> Hahaha this is round 2 of pics,haha sorry I should have tagged u last night...duno how....get u in on the action early....but I do agree a team g thread hahaha!
> 
> We love it! Makes a change hey!


Exactly!

The guys aren't the only ones that can leer! Lol


----------



## Suprakill4

MissB said:


> You have to start a separate thread for that....us girls have over taken this one!!
> 
> So the answer to original question btw is yes, big muscles attract women!


Good answer. Ill get a thread going later


----------



## Godzuki

Right this is my front pic , jus to remind you I didn't look like this 1 half years ago , i never touched a weight in my life , please don't laugh I'm not the biggest or the best looking but I'm slowly getting there .

Oh yeah ignore the face hahaha

View attachment 107837


----------



## Godzuki

MissB said:


> That is some excellent gains in 1yr and a half,your looking great no one need laugh!


Nice one MissB , big confident boost there  I look better in the godzuki suit though


----------



## Uriel

Godzuki said:


> I'm not the biggest or the best looking but I'm slowly getting there .
> 
> Oh yeah ignore the face hahaha


coming on well bro and as for faces......i look like a fuking rough old cnut..not all chicks like pretty boys lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Godzuki said:


> Right this is my front pic , jus to remind you I didn't look like this 1 half years ago , i never touched a weight in my life , please don't laugh I'm not the biggest or the best looking but I'm slowly getting there .
> 
> Oh yeah ignore the face hahaha
> 
> View attachment 107837


Have some bl00dy self worth mate, your looking amazing for 18 months!


----------



## Godzuki

Thanks peeps


----------



## dipdabs

U look great godzuki


----------



## Godzuki

dipdabs said:


> It's good to be a perv


It's great when ladies are pervs hahaha


----------



## Big_Idiot

Did someone mention perv? :whistling:


----------



## Loveleelady

Godzuki said:


> Right this is my front pic , jus to remind you I didn't look like this 1 half years ago , i never touched a weight in my life , please don't laugh I'm not the biggest or the best looking but I'm slowly getting there .
> 
> Oh yeah ignore the face hahaha
> 
> View attachment 107837


wheres the pic???

its gone!!!

thats ridiculous i didnt get see it put it up


----------



## Loveleelady

Big_Idiot said:


> Did someone mention perv? :whistling:


Big-Idiot enuff of the chat put up a pic


----------



## Big_Idiot

Loveleelady said:


> Big-Idiot enuff of the chat put up a pic


 :blush: That commanding attitude scares me. I will put one up when back at home tonight, you will never look at another man again. :blush:


----------



## Godzuki

Loveleelady said:


> wheres the pic???
> 
> its gone!!!
> 
> thats ridiculous i didnt get see it put it up




Just for you


----------



## dipdabs

U guys get over to team g.

Be sure to read the rules tho.


----------



## Uriel

This thread has gone off topic a bit and team G is for whoring lol....

I've chipped in a few times in this (massive long time) thread.

The bottom line is however ....

YES. Big muscles DO attract women.

They might not attract all women but they most certainly do attract women. You NEVER and i mean NEVER see a well muscled htrosexual man without a good looking woman (to him at least as its subjective) - end of discussion.

If a big well muscled man is single - it is because he wants to be.

Since gaining 5 stone of muscle I have a chouice of available women, I could always pull but never pick and choose and now I can


----------



## TobyUK1436114838

This is why steroids are a waste of time/money/thought/stress/strain/damage/embarassment. Glad I worked it out before I went down the path


----------



## secondhandsoul

TobyUK said:


> This is why steroids are a waste of time/money/thought/stress/strain/damage/embarassment. Glad I worked it out before I went down the path


Wow. Not everyone takes steroids to pick up women mate. Your in the wrong place if you have that kind of attitude.


----------



## L11

Was getting down with a girl the other night, we finished and she's there staring at my body.. As my ego grew bigger I cheekily said to her "what you looking at", she was like "your shoulders.... I think they're too big".

Great. F*cking great.


----------



## powerhousepeter

L11 said:


> Was getting down with a girl the other night, we finished and she's there staring at my body.. As my ego grew bigger I cheekily said to her "what you looking at", she was like "your shoulders.... I think they're too big".
> 
> Great. F*cking great.


Lol this made me laugh, bet you were gutted mate!!

I tried on a Barbour coat last week, it looked sweet as when it was on, and me fiancé turned to me and said 'nah I don't like it you look to broad'....sigh


----------



## infernal0988

Here you go @Loveleelady Hope you like em one full pic of me 3 weeks ago & one of me yesterday.


----------



## MaharajaMac

dutch_scott said:


> No big muscles don't attract women


Mainstream - agreed. There's always the small niche who do though.


----------



## bigtoe900

Just a small observation but the bigger ive got, the filthier the women i attract have got also. Filth is a lota fun lol.


----------



## [email protected]

The bigger the better for me :thumb:


----------



## Fletch68

Not sure if going to a gym and training with weights makes any difference to attracting women, if you are generally an ugly guy like me!!

I couldn't attract any women before working out regularly and haven't done since. My face being my misfortune.

But i feel even more confident these days though.


----------



## [email protected]

Fletch68 said:


> Not sure if going to a gym and training with weights makes any difference to attracting women, if you are generally an ugly guy like me!!
> 
> I couldn't attract any women before working out regularly and haven't done since. My face being my misfortune.
> 
> But i feel even more confident these days though.


Confidence is very attractive to women so if going to the gym is making you more confident then you're on the right track. There's somebody for everyone


----------



## balance

Fletch68 said:


> Not sure if going to a gym and training with weights makes any difference to attracting women, if you are generally an ugly guy like me!!
> 
> I couldn't attract any women before working out regularly and haven't done since. My face being my misfortune.
> 
> But i feel even more confident these days though.


If you're healthy it can be attractive to some women, some people may look healthy but underneath could be plagued with health problems, if you're healthy and seen to be taking care of yourself then to some women that can be important.

There's other potential things probably on your side, only you will know but the ability to hold a good conversation, intelligence, manners, considerate....


----------



## Reddo

Fletch68 said:


> Not sure if going to a gym and training with weights makes any difference to attracting women, if you are generally an ugly guy like me!!
> 
> I couldn't attract any women before working out regularly and haven't done since. My face being my misfortune.
> 
> But i feel even more confident these days though.


I hear you brother :beer:


----------



## Hayesy

Aesthetics attract all kindz...


----------



## Fit4life

being a woman,what attracts me

a man that smiles, speaks to me and can hold a conversation without looking in the nearest mirror,a man that doesnt want to roar down my ears, throw tantrums, or beat the living daylights out of me,a man that is caring but is also able to care for himself through exercise not drink.

Sadly i HAVE NOT met one yet !

kaza


----------



## Loveleelady

Fit4life said:


> being a woman,what attracts me
> 
> a man that smiles, speaks to me and can hold a conversation without looking in the nearest mirror,a man that doesnt want to roar down my ears, throw tantrums, or beat the living daylights out of me,a man that is caring but is also able to care for himself through exercise not drink.
> 
> Sadly i HAVE NOT met one yet !
> 
> kaza


well then changes your social circles and places you go girl

there are loads of class gorgeous lovely men out there who can treat a lady with the respect and manners she deserves


----------



## balance

Sometimes it's easier to blame the opposite sex for the reason for not having met the ideal (treat me right) man or woman when part of that responsibility lies with yourself in the sense that some can moan that they can't find a man who treats them well or vice versa but they themself don't deserve the type that they seek because they might think that they come across a certain way but don't.

There are women that want a classy man but they don't act classy themselves, often people wonder why a woman might attract what appears to be a bad guy, i mean bad guy as in a bit risky, exciting etc, not a wife beater and it's because often people are attracted to what they like in themselves.

Some become couples because both are shallow, image obsessed and insecure, others attract sophistication etc because they themselves are sophiticated.

One of my sisters will never be able to attract a guy that is truely right for her because she is fickle, insecure, shallow, immature at times, goes for younger guys, impulsive, poor listener and takes advice from the wrong people, she will bounce from one to another because she doesn't recognise what she would need to change to find the right man, she would need to change her whole personality.


----------



## Athenian

I think one of the biggest lies society has told people is that they can/will find someone they really want to be with.

If you think about how different people are from ages 20 to 25, 25 to 30 and 30 to 45 it's astonishing. Finding someone that is compatible enough for you right now is pretty hard, so to find someone that will also change in the same way you will is pretty damn near impossible and people need to ackonwledge that most of the times you need to make huge comprimises in a relationship if you want it to last.

That's what I always understood maturity to mean; that you grow to realise that nothing will ever be perfect, that to want perfection is pointless and unless you 're willing to be at peace with the possibility that you might end up alone or be better off alone, you won't be in the right place mentally to make the best choice.


----------



## Kimball

Athenian said:


> I think one of the biggest lies society has told people is that they can/will find someone they really want to be with.
> 
> If you think about how different people are from ages 20 to 25, 25 to 30 and 30 to 45 it's astonishing. Finding someone that is compatible enough for you right now is pretty hard, so to find someone that will also change in the same way you will is pretty damn near impossible and people need to ackonwledge that most of the times you need to make huge comprimises in a relationship if you want it to last.
> 
> That's what I always understood maturity to mean; that you grow to realise that nothing will ever be perfect, that to want perfection is pointless and unless you 're willing to be at peace with the possibility that you might end up alone or be better off alone, you won't be in the right place mentally to make the best choice.


I wish I could 'dislike' this completely disagree, I wasted 23 years under this misapprehension.


----------



## fullyloaded

I find I attract more men :/


----------



## Athenian

Kimball said:


> I wish I could 'dislike' this completely disagree, I wasted 23 years under this misapprehension.


There's no reason why can't discuss this more extensively. We can either start a new topic or continue on this one. Your call mate


----------



## Kimball

Athenian said:


> There's no reason why can't discuss this more extensively. We can either start a new topic or continue on this one. Your call mate


No thanks, spending time with my perfect partner


----------



## IronPhil




----------



## ClarkyBoy

Yes they do. When I was 10.5st of course I still had female company but nowadays, walking round at 15st I get a lot more attention than I ever did a few years back.

Combination of 1. How I look and 2. The confidence that looking like I do gives me no doubt.


----------



## Fletch68

ClarkyBoy said:


> Yes they do. When I was 10.5st of course I still had female company but nowadays, walking round at 15st I get a lot more attention than I ever did a few years back.
> 
> Combination of 1. How I look and 2. The confidence that looking like I do gives me no doubt.


 So you noticed a big difference in getting women's attention from a few years back? That's great progress....well done.


----------



## ClarkyBoy

Fletch68 said:


> So you noticed a big difference in getting women's attention from a few years back? That's great progress....well done.


Definitely. I get approached a lot more now than I ever used to. Especially and the rare occasion I that I go into town now.

I do believe that the added confidence that I have now from how I look also really helps.


----------



## Fletch68

ClarkyBoy said:


> Definitely. I get approached a lot more now than I ever used to. Especially and the rare occasion I that I go into town now.
> 
> I do believe that the added confidence that I have now from how I look also really helps.


 Right. How do you train and what are you on??!! Pass the secrets on bro......


----------



## ClarkyBoy

Fletch68 said:


> Right. How do you train and what are you on??!! Pass the secrets on bro......


Haha no secrets, I train no differently to 90% of the posters on here bud.


----------



## Professorx

A bird who says she doesn't like big muscles is like a boy who says he doesn't like round ass and big boobs.


----------



## IronPhil

Surely it's just nature.

Natural selection dictates a female would choose a big strong male that can protect her and her offspring.

Just cos the world's moved on a bit since caveman doesn't mean the female mind has!


----------



## Gary29

IronPhil said:


> Surely it's just nature.
> 
> Natural selection dictates a female would choose a big strong male that can protect her and her offspring.
> 
> Just cos the world's moved on a bit since caveman doesn't mean the female mind has!


The female mind has gone backwards since cavemen roamed the earth in my experience :whistling:


----------



## [email protected]

Gary29 said:


> The female mind has gone backwards since cavemen roamed the earth in my experience :whistling:


Wow you've been around a long time :tongue:


----------



## balance

IronPhil said:


> Surely it's just nature.
> 
> Natural selection dictates a female would choose a big strong male that can protect her and her offspring.
> 
> Just cos the world's moved on a bit since caveman doesn't mean the female mind has!


From what i have read the menstrual cycle often dictates what they seek/desire and that can change, can't remember which way around it is but at some point many will be attracted to the strong alpha male type then at other times they are drawn to the softer featured almost feminine looking men.


----------



## Gym Bunny

A combination of size PLUS height is what is most attractive. A man could be the most gorgeous Adonis the world has ever seen but if he's 5ft5 I'm more likely to pat him on the head and give him a bag of sweeties than find him attractive.

Gimme something over 6ft with a decent pair of forearms, who is actually manly. 6pack not essential. *swoon*


----------



## balance

Gym Bunny said:


> A combination of size PLUS height is what is most attractive. A man could be the most gorgeous Adonis the world has ever seen but if he's 5ft5 I'm more likely to pat him on the head and give him a bag of sweeties than find him attractive.
> 
> Gimme something over 6ft with a decent pair of forearms, who is actually manly. 6pack not essential. *swoon*


Like a tall popeye?


----------



## Fletch68

Gym Bunny said:


> A combination of size PLUS height is what is most attractive. A man could be the most gorgeous Adonis the world has ever seen but if he's 5ft5 I'm more likely to pat him on the head and give him a bag of sweeties than find him attractive.
> 
> Gimme something over 6ft with a decent pair of forearms, who is actually manly. 6pack not essential. *swoon*


 Ha! Must be why i've always been single.

5ft8.5!!!!!!


----------



## CJ

Gym Bunny said:


> A combination of size PLUS height is what is most attractive. A man could be the most gorgeous Adonis the world has ever seen but if he's 5ft5 I'm more likely to pat him on the head and give him a bag of sweeties than find him attractive.
> 
> Gimme something over 6ft with a decent pair of forearms, who is actually manly. 6pack not essential. *swoon*


Im 5'8" and ive heard loads of women say they prefer a taller man

In my experience...personality can over come a womens look on the vertically challenged


----------



## [email protected]

CJ said:


> Im 5'8" and ive heard loads of women say they prefer a taller man
> 
> In my experience...personality can over come a womens look on the vertically challenged




I'm 5'2" so most people are taller than me including most children


----------



## CJ

dutch_scott said:


> Awww thanks lovely


Tool


----------



## CJ

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 115323
> 
> 
> I'm 5'2" so most people are taller than me including most children


Brilliant lol.

Im stealing that


----------



## benki11

My misses say NO


----------



## Fletch68

A huge guy often walks through my town in the summer, stripped to the waist, muscles galore. And he attracts plenty of attention!!

So muscles DO work.


----------



## ClarkyBoy

benki11 said:


> My misses say NO


My Mrs says the same, luckily other guys Mrs say differently


----------



## Gym Bunny

CJ said:


> Im 5'8" and ive heard loads of women say they prefer a taller man
> 
> In my experience...personality can over come a womens look on the vertically challenged


And considering you're a hottie that can be fitted in a pocket, I doubt you will ever want for dates CJ :wink:


----------



## CJ

Gym Bunny said:


> And considering you're a hottie that can be fitted in a pocket, I doubt you will ever want for dates CJ :wink:


Lmfao..brilliantly written

Its like the perfect compliment / insult combo


----------



## Tinytom

Gym Bunny said:


> A combination of size PLUS height is what is most attractive. A man could be the most gorgeous Adonis the world has ever seen but if he's 5ft5 I'm more likely to pat him on the head and give him a bag of sweeties than find him attractive.
> 
> Gimme something over 6ft with a decent pair of forearms, who is actually manly. 6pack not essential. *swoon*


Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck you beeeeeyatch


----------



## dipdabs

Tinytom said:


> Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck you beeeeeyatch


Hahahahahaaaaaa


----------



## Brook877

Gym Bunny said:


> A combination of size PLUS height is what is most attractive. A man could be the most gorgeous Adonis the world has ever seen but if he's 5ft5 I'm more likely to pat him on the head and give him a bag of sweeties than find him attractive.
> 
> Gimme something over 6ft with a decent pair of forearms, who is actually manly. 6pack not essential. *swoon*


Perfectly put, couldn't agree more... (But I'm 6.3" and 245lb, I would agree though wouldn't I...?)

To be honest in my experience being bigger has changed the type of woman, the majority of younger girls aren't that bothered, there looking for floppy hair and hight jeans, but the 35+'s.... Jesus, they know how to make you feel like a piece of meat. :surrender:


----------



## Loveleelady

big muscles on a big man over 6 foot totally wow and if hes dark haired total wowwwwwwww

the bigger the beast the better


----------



## Tinkerbella

I find muscles attractive in a guy as you can guarantee the man doesn't own a pair of skinny jeans and boaters...


----------



## tamara

Big muscles are nice but a handsome face is better. I see loads of guys on pof that have fantastic bodies but their faces aren't very pretty.

Ideal guy would be about 6'3 big arms, nice chunky muscly thighs and a good looking face!


----------



## Gym Bunny

Tinytom said:


> Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck you beeeeeyatch


 :wub: you too Tom!


----------



## Laurieloz

Loveleelady said:


> big muscles on a big man over 6 foot totally wow and if hes dark haired total wowwwwwwww
> 
> the bigger the beast the better


Suddenly, you're back in my good books, Loveleelady!  :blush:


----------



## Loveleelady

tamara said:
 

> Big muscles are nice but a handsome face is better. I see loads of guys on pof that have fantastic bodies but their faces aren't very pretty.
> 
> Ideal guy would be about 6'3 big arms, nice chunky muscly thighs and a good looking face!


lol agree ill take one of those too!!

id be happy enuff wiv an average face as long as it was manly and was all in proportion

find a lot of the guys are big on top but wee skinny legs don't like that

love when they are big all over


----------



## Laurieloz

tamara said:


> Big muscles are nice but a handsome face is better. I see loads of guys on pof that have fantastic bodies but their faces aren't very pretty.
> 
> Ideal guy would be about 6'3 big arms, nice chunky muscly thighs and a good looking face!


...and another


----------



## Loveleelady

Laurieloz said:


> Suddenly, you're back in my good books, Loveleelady!  :blush:


lol aw I never was in ur bad books you love us girlies playin a lil wiv you...ya know its all sweet natured


----------



## [email protected]

Loveleelady said:


> lol agree ill take one of those too!!
> 
> id be happy enuff wiv an average face as long as it was manly and was all in proportion
> 
> find a lot of the guys are big on top but wee skinny legs don't like that
> 
> love when they are big all over


I agree. I don't like pretty boys. Just great big men! :thumb:


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

Get plenty more attention now I'm big. Big muscles definitely catch women's eye's at the very least


----------



## tamara

Loveleelady said:


> lol agree ill take one of those too!!
> 
> id be happy enuff wiv an average face as long as it was manly and was all in proportion
> 
> find a lot of the guys are big on top but wee skinny legs don't like that
> 
> love when they are big all over


Nah I don't like the skinny legs big up top. Lucky in Wales cos every kid was into rugby so most the lads here have big legs!


----------



## tamara

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Get plenty more attention now I'm big. Big muscles definitely catch women's eye's at the very least


You do look like a big unit, kinda hard to miss like!


----------



## Loveleelady

[email protected] said:


> I agree. I don't like pretty boys. Just great big men! :thumb:


like a big rough man who has just stomped off the farm looks a bit cavelike? ooooo hottie wowooo where are they?

I don't even ask they be to smart or anything

I can do the thinkin for them lol


----------



## Loveleelady

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Get plenty more attention now I'm big. Big muscles definitely catch women's eye's at the very least


but a man wiv a big heart keeps us lol


----------



## Tinytom

Lol look at all you muscle worshipping cock starved girls.


----------



## 3752

Loveleelady said:


> big muscles on a big man over 6 foot totally wow and if hes dark haired total wowwwwwwww
> 
> the bigger the beast the better


That's me out then being only a little taller than papa smurf 

Papa smurf is Tom


----------



## Smitch

I'm doing alright with dating at the moment.

But then again I'm not an ugly cvnt and I've got some chat.


----------



## Loveleelady

Pscarb said:


> That's me out then being only a little taller than papa smurf
> 
> Papa smurf is Tom


lols but I notice at shows the guys like you wiv amazing muscles always have hot chicks regardless of height!


----------



## 3752

This is true


----------



## Loveleelady

Tinytom said:


> Lol look at all you muscle worshipping cock starved girls.


now tom...language!!! :whistling:


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

Smitch said:


> I'm doing alright with dating at the moment.
> 
> But then again I'm not an ugly cvnt and I've got some chat.


Gotta be able to talk the talk mate, I agree.

I've had women come on to me in the past though who didn't give a fvck about any of that, they already knew what they wanted, no chatting up required. It seems to be the over 30's surprisingly


----------



## Smitch

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Gotta be able to talk the talk mate, I agree.
> 
> I've had women come on to me in the past though who didn't give a fvck about any of that, they already knew what they wanted, no chatting up required. It seems to be the over 30's surprisingly


Yep, I'm 37 and the birds my age see a bit of muscle as manly.


----------



## tamara

Loveleelady said:


> but a man wiv a big heart keeps us lol




This is my ideal guy he's beautiful and look at the thighs! Dunno how tall he is though, he looks tall!


----------



## Skye666

..I don't actually go for mr muscle I find them up their own backside mostly .... I prefer the big guy more like strong man type than all muscle..oh yh and personality...OF COURSE!! :whistling:


----------



## Loveleelady

tamara said:


> View attachment 129145
> 
> 
> This is my ideal guy he's beautiful and look at the thighs! Dunno how tall he is though, he looks tall!
> 
> View attachment 129146


like the top onne but the one on the bottom seems bit small?


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

Skye666 said:


> ..*I don't actually go for mr muscle I find them up their own backside mostly *.... I prefer the big guy more like strong man type than all muscle..oh yh and personality...OF COURSE!! :whistling:


HaHa! LOL! you do know the website your on is called UK Muscle don't you?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Pscarb said:


> That's me out then being only a little taller than papa smurf


Aren't you ginger aswell paul :whistling:


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

Loveleelady said:


> like the top onne but the one on the bottom seems bit small?


You really do like the big guys don't you LL?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Skye666 said:


> ..I don't actually go for mr muscle I find them up their own backside mostly .... I prefer the big guy more like strong man type than all muscle..oh yh and personality...OF COURSE!! :whistling:


You flirting again


----------



## Loveleelady

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> You really do like the big guys don't you LL?


yes adore... theres just something phenomenal about it...like wow...id love to have a big massive one on my arm but they aren't as common as you'd think


----------



## tamara

Loveleelady said:


> like the top onne but the one on the bottom seems bit small?


Do you think he's small? Bloody hell!

As long as they can give a nice strong cuddle they'll do ;


----------



## Skye666

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> HaHa! LOL! you do know the website your on is called UK Muscle don't you?


Lol I do....but I'm not here to find a man.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

Skye666 said:


> Lol I do....but I'm not here to find a man.


Yeah I know. Just the way you worded it amused me lol


----------



## Skye666

ewen said:


> You flirting again


Haha me??? :innocent: however tcvd...looks good no denying ...


----------



## Loveleelady

tamara said:


> Do you think he's small? Bloody hell!
> 
> As long as they can give a nice strong cuddle they'll do ;


yea I thought when we was all going on about our love of muscle men we all liked em mahousiveeeeee????

id like one like the ones they bring to the shows as a show piece to stomp up and down the aisle

yea defo that wud be very hot


----------



## tamara

Loveleelady said:


> yea I thought when we was all going on about our love of muscle men we all liked em mahousiveeeeee????
> 
> id like one like the ones they bring to the shows as a show piece to stomp up and down the aisle
> 
> yea defo that wud be very hot


Him big enough?



He'd eat all your food and have huge dumps in your house!


----------



## Loveleelady

tamara said:


> Him big enough?
> 
> View attachment 129152
> 
> 
> He'd eat all your food and have huge dumps in your house!


any bigger men pics? and wiv dark hair lol


----------



## 3752

ewen said:


> Aren't you ginger aswell paul :whistling:


I have been cursed with restriction in height..........I am certain I never did anything that bad in my past life to be cursed with the dreaded RED!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loveleelady

Pscarb said:


> I have been cursed with restriction in height..........I am certain I never did anything that bad in my past life to be cursed with the dreaded RED!!!!!!!!


I'd rather have a red hed than a blonde...gingers are often quite funny individuals...prone to alcoholism to apparently


----------



## tamara

Loveleelady said:


> any bigger men pics? and wiv dark hair lol


Hard to find big bodybuilder guys that still have hair let alone a specific hair colour!

Him?


----------



## 3752

Loveleelady said:


> I'd rather have a red hed than a blonde...gingers are often quite funny individuals...prone to alcoholism to apparently


I understand this as they need to have something going for them


----------



## Loveleelady

who is the biggest bodybuilder in the UK and world?


----------



## Laurieloz

Loveleelady said:


> lol aw I never was in ur bad books you love us girlies playin a lil wiv you...ya know its all sweet natured


I know. You are a loveleelady!


----------



## [email protected]

Loveleelady said:


> any bigger men pics? and wiv dark hair lol


Here you go hon. He must be reeeeaaally tall! :lol:


----------



## tamara

Him on the left?


----------



## Loveleelady

tamara said:


> View attachment 129159
> 
> 
> Him on the left?


he's good but im sure ive seen bigger at one of me first Belfast shows

he was just paid to come and do an appearance

he walked down the aisle and near filled it

pure awesome

kind of reminded me of a rhino or bull


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

Skye666 said:


> Haha me??? :innocent: however tcvd...looks good no denying ...


Thanks, head up me @rse though :laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Skye666 said:


> Haha me??? :innocent: however tcvd...looks good no denying ...


Apparently the Best thing about dating a strongman is you can eat as much as you want and still not out eat your date .


----------



## Skye666

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Thanks, head up me @rse though :laugh:


Lol..well I won't say that don't u but I refer to the many if met in the past... One mustn't generalise tho I guess


----------



## Loveleelady

ewen said:


> Apparently the Best thing about dating a strongman is you can eat as much as you want and still not out eat your date .


and he'll be able giv u piggy back home at end of nite when ur feet are tired


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

Loveleelady said:


> he's good but im sure ive seen bigger at one of me first Belfast shows
> 
> he was just paid to come and do an appearance
> 
> he walked down the aisle and near filled it
> 
> pure awesome
> 
> *kind of reminded me of a rhino or bull*


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Loveleelady

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> :lol: :lol:


lol in a sexy good way

both those creatures can outrun humans

and have horns oooooo


----------



## Skye666

ewen said:


> Apparently the Best thing about dating a strongman is you can eat as much as you want and still not out eat
> 
> your date .


Great! But I'm a feeder


----------



## Loveleelady

Skye666 said:


> Great! But I'm a feeder


of babies or yourself or man?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Skye666 said:


> Haha me??? :innocent:  however tcvd...looks good no denying ...


He will also be counting every nacro of everything he eats and drinks also I bet he asjs tge restaurant to weigh his 3 course meal just in case it works out 1 calorie too much .

Where as a strongman will make sure enough fuel is had to engage in super hunan bedroom antics 

Besides you dont have to be fat to be strong


----------



## MRSTRONG

Skye666 said:


> Great! But I'm a feeder


I'll eat almost anything put in front of me :whistling:


----------



## Skye666

Loveleelady said:


> of babies or yourself or man?


Of man


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

ewen said:


> He will also be counting every nacro of everything he eats and drinks also I bet he asjs tge restaurant to weigh his 3 course meal just in case it works out 1 calorie too much .
> 
> Where as a strongman will make sure enough fuel is had to engage in super hunan bedroom antics
> 
> Besides you dont have to be fat to be strong


HaHa not me mate I'm slack as fook with my diet and drink far too much. Just good genetics :thumb: ..................and the steroids


----------



## Gym Bunny

ewen said:


> Apparently the Best thing about dating a strongman is you can eat as much as you want and still not out eat your date .


Plus of course you aren't gonna cut yourself on their abs. 

Oh and strongmen tend to be tall. Gotta love that :wink:


----------



## Loveleelady

Gym Bunny said:


> Plus of course you aren't gonna cut yourself on their abs.
> 
> Oh and strongmen tend to be tall. Gotta love that :wink:


ooooo do they? ooo hello mr strong man

but do you think strong men have potential to be nutjobs more than bb ers?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Loveleelady said:


> ooooo do they? ooo hello mr strong man
> 
> but do you think strong men have potential to be nutjobs more than bb ers?


most bodybuilders are insecure needing to be judged by other men in thongs and have their ego massaged .

where as strongman like to lift heavy sh1t then go to all you can eat buffet and have a few drinks a laugh n joke with women


----------



## Loveleelady

ewen said:


> most bodybuilders are insecure needing to be judged by other men in thongs and have their ego massaged .
> 
> where as strongman like to lift heavy sh1t then go to all you can eat buffet and have a few drinks a laugh n joke with women


ooo I see im thinkin mite be strong men for me but wud they go a cheap all u eat? I hate those cheap ones


----------



## Chris-s13

I'm only just over 12 stone , started at under 9 stone 3 years ago , I would say I get more girls now than I did then , but tbh it's more likely a confidence thing


----------



## MRSTRONG

Loveleelady said:


> ooo I see im thinkin mite be strong men for me but wud they go a cheap all u eat? I hate those cheap ones


the lady gets what the lady wants with a strongman


----------



## tamara

@Loveleelady there's a strongman event this Sunday if you can get across the water for it, I'm going! I'd let you sleep over mine


----------



## Heath

tamara said:


> View attachment 129176
> 
> 
> @Loveleelady there's a strongman event this Sunday if you can get across the water for it, I'm going! I'd let you sleep over mine


----------



## Tinytom

ewen said:


> most bodybuilders are insecure needing to be judged by other men in thongs and have their ego massaged .
> 
> where as strongman like to lift heavy sh1t then go to all you can eat buffet and have a few drinks a laugh n joke with women


And are fat.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Tinytom said:


> And are fat.


Functional mass


----------



## eezy1

if ur going to an all you can eat. Cosmos in bristol is the place for it :thumb:


----------



## Skye666

Loveleelady said:


> ooooo do they? ooo hello mr strong man
> 
> but do you think strong men have potential to be nutjobs more than bb ers?


I say no!! Lol


----------



## Skye666

ewen said:


> most bodybuilders are insecure needing to be judged by other men in thongs and have their ego massaged .
> 
> where as strongman like to lift heavy sh1t then go to all you can eat buffet and have a few drinks a laugh n joke with women


My kinda guy!


----------



## Skye666

Look at these ladies who wanted muscle and now u all want strongmen!! Lol


----------



## Mingster

Did someone mention heavy weights and food? :whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Skye666 said:


> My kinda guy!


I'll be competing in hastings strongest man august 10th and a few off here will be going and competing its on hastings high street on 10th 11th aug your welcome to come say hi and have food and drink afterwards .

Its for charity too


----------



## Skye666

ewen said:


> I'll be competing in hastings strongest man august 10th and a few off here will be going and competing its on hastings high street on 10th 11th aug your welcome to come say hi and have food and drink afterwards .
> 
> Its for charity too


Hastings miles away


----------



## MRSTRONG

Skye666 said:


> Hastings miles away


It is for me to lol

Although you are tiny so things seem much further than they are :lol:


----------



## Skye666

ewen said:


> It is for me to lol
> 
> Although you are tiny so things seem much further than they are :lol:


Haha..true...are u Kent?


----------



## Chelsea

Loveleelady said:


> ooo I see im thinkin mite be strong men for me but wud they go a cheap all u eat? I hate those cheap ones


All their food is cheap that's why they are so fat.

Bodybuilders know how to eat at proper restaurants and will receive great table service due to their massiveness, you will enjoy this also and bask in the awesomeness of your bodybuilder man


----------



## MyStyle

tamara said:


> View attachment 129176
> 
> 
> @Loveleelady there's a strongman event this Sunday if you can get across the water for it, I'm going! I'd let you sleep over mine


Sounds good.

Can I sleep at yours too? :rolleye:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Skye666 said:


> Haha..true...are u Kent?


Maidstone


----------



## tamara

Hastings is over 4 hours away from me!


----------



## tamara

MyStyle said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> Can I sleep at yours too? :rolleye:


Are you a girl? Offer is for girls only although I do have a friend that works in a hotel that could do cheap rooms.


----------



## MyStyle

tamara said:


> Are you a girl? Offer is for girls only although I do have a friend that works in a hotel that could do cheap rooms.


I could pull a dress & wig from somewhere if that counts?


----------



## Skye666

ewen said:


> Maidstone


Further for me then..by an hour!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Skye666 said:


> Further for me then..by an hour!


You'll have to stick the the girly men with skinny jeans otherwise known as bodybuilders lol


----------



## Skye666

ewen said:


> You'll have to stick the the girly men with skinny jeans otherwise known as bodybuilders lol


Nope...never been my thing, strongman all day long...


----------



## MRSTRONG

Skye666 said:


> Nope...never been my thing, strongman all day long...


 :wub:


----------



## Laurieloz

When I was bodybuilding eons ago, my girlfriends tended to like the muscle I put on. Usually because they were also in the RAF and we shared gyms from base to base. When I got married, my wife went along with the bodybuilding for a while but said I was getting too big for her (no jokes please), and I eased off and stopped bodybuilding. Recently, I'm back into heavy weight training again, as much as my body can take at my age! Now I'm toned again and becoming more muscly and she seems happy enough. Well you did ask!


----------



## Loveleelady

tamara said:


> View attachment 129176
> 
> 
> @Loveleelady there's a strongman event this Sunday if you can get across the water for it, I'm going! I'd let you sleep over mine


o god I wud love to go haha imagine the pair of us on the tear lmao fek wud be mental

give me more notice in future maybe we cud get the chicks of ukm together make a nite out of it too?


----------



## Loveleelady

Chelsea said:


> All their food is cheap that's why they are so fat.
> 
> Bodybuilders know how to eat at proper restaurants and will receive great table service due to their massiveness, you will enjoy this also and bask in the awesomeness of your bodybuilder man


im back in the bb camp lol

love that feelin of pride when u got a stunner on ur arm

I remember the first muscle dude I dated used to swipe people out of my way as I walked lmao

it was strange but felt flattering


----------



## tamara

Loveleelady said:


> o god I wud love to go haha imagine the pair of us on the tear lmao fek wud be mental
> 
> give me more notice in future maybe we cud get the chicks of ukm together make a nite out of it too?


I would love you to make me over, you look so polished and groomed, my sister is a make up artists she's done nvq level 3 in beauty therapy but is doing theatrical make up and prosthetics now. She done a makeover on me once but made me look like a transvestite!


----------



## Loveleelady

tamara said:


> I would love you to make me over, you look so polished and groomed, my sister is a make up artists she's done nvq level 3 in beauty therapy but is doing theatrical make up and prosthetics now. She done a makeover on me once but made me look like a transvestite!


but im mega expensive? never mind what youd have to pay in my expenses and travel costs?

and sure chick u luk class in alllllll your pictures


----------



## tamara

Loveleelady said:


> but im mega expensive? never mind what youd have to pay in my expenses and travel costs?
> 
> and sure chick u luk class in alllllll your pictures


My eyebrows are crap. I'm waiting for the deal to come up on groupon or wowcher to get them tattoo's for £99 instead of 400 quid. Once they are done that should help. Plus my hair is crap just flat and straightened. My friend does it nice with the wand but I nagged my mam for one for Xmas but can't use it myself!


----------



## Loveleelady

tamara said:


> My eyebrows are crap. I'm waiting for the deal to come up on groupon or wowcher to get them tattoo's for £99 instead of 400 quid. Once they are done that should help. Plus my hair is crap just flat and straightened. My friend does it nice with the wand but I nagged my mam for one for Xmas but can't use it myself!


don't do that to ur brows!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! find a gud brow lady and get them tinted and waxed

and wiv the hair go on youtube.... the wand is amazaballs that's what I did my hair in my avi with In like 5 minutes

don't be so hard on yourself girl

appreciate whats good and great about you


----------



## tamara

Loveleelady said:


> don't do that to ur brows!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! find a gud brow lady and get them tinted and waxed
> 
> and wiv the hair go on youtube.... the wand is amazaballs that's what I did my hair in my avi with In like 5 minutes
> 
> don't be so hard on yourself girl
> 
> appreciate whats good and great about you


My eyebrows are sabotaged. Years of having them waxed the hair won't grow I've been putting Jamaican castor oil on them for 7 months and they won't grow and I bought that HD grow baby grow and nothing. I've got no hair to shape

I need these brows


----------



## mozzwigan

big wallet, big cock?


----------



## Laurieloz

mozzwigan said:


> big wallet, big cock?


I must be loaded then


----------



## alotlikegod

let's face it


----------



## Dark_Ansem

cover boys are what women like most. at least where I live


----------



## Chelsea

Loveleelady said:


> im back in the bb camp lol
> 
> love that feelin of pride when u got a stunner on ur arm
> 
> I remember the first muscle dude I dated used to swipe people out of my way as I walked lmao
> 
> it was strange but felt flattering


Wise choice.

Hahaha I do a similar thing when im walking through a crowd in a club or bar I go at the front with the gf holding my hand behind me and the people just get out the way, she thinks its hilarious


----------



## Loveleelady

Chelsea said:


> Wise choice.
> 
> Hahaha I do a similar thing when im walking through a crowd in a club or bar I go at the front with the gf holding my hand behind me and the people just get out the way, she thinks its hilarious


class!!!! id say she loves it I love all that old fashioned chivalry and the feeling of looking after someone


----------



## Chelsea

Loveleelady said:


> class!!!! id say she loves it I love all that old fashioned chivalry and the feeling of looking after someone


Haha she does love it! I like all that too, she loves feeling all protected by me and I like looking out for her


----------



## Loveleelady

Chelsea said:


> Haha she does love it! I like all that too, she loves feeling all protected by me and I like looking out for her


that's the great thing about a good relationship that nice balance that makes it work smooth

clone yourself Chelsea we need more decent men like you haha!!!

you're becoming the uk muscle girls pin up boy lol


----------



## Chelsea

Loveleelady said:


> that's the great thing about a good relationship that nice balance that makes it work smooth
> 
> clone yourself Chelsea we need more decent men like you haha!!!
> 
> you're becoming the uk muscle girls pin up boy lol


Definitely! Its all about balance and trust!

Hmmm will there be enough space in England if they cloned me? 

Uk Muscle Girls Pin Up Boy......I could get used to that title, does this mean I should do some sort of half naked calendar? :thumbup1:


----------



## Loveleelady

Chelsea said:


> Definitely! Its all about balance and trust!
> 
> Hmmm will there be enough space in England if they cloned me?
> 
> Uk Muscle Girls Pun Up Boy......I could get used to that title, does this mean I should do some sort of half naked calendar? :thumbup1:


omg imagine a world where men just had big crazy massive muscles o jaysus wud be awesome

yeaaa alrite give us some nakid shots

or just some big leg muscle pics

us girls all love big bulging thighs wooo tooo hot to handle l0ol


----------



## Chelsea

Loveleelady said:


> omg imagine a world where men just had big crazy massive muscles o jaysus wud be awesome
> 
> yeaaa alrite give us some nakid shots
> 
> or just some big leg muscle pics
> 
> us girls all love big bulging thighs wooo tooo hot to handle l0ol


There would be some serious testosterone floating around!

Naked shots.... You'll have to wait for those haha, this can tide you over for the moment....


----------



## Loveleelady

Chelsea said:


> There would be some serious testosterone floating around!
> 
> Naked shots.... You'll have to wait for those haha, this can tide you over for the moment....


waaaaaaa feckin amazin!!!!!!! muscles and stunning looking ...gorgeous...legs now please haha im a perv but do like looking at nice things


----------



## Chelsea

Loveleelady said:


> waaaaaaa feckin amazin!!!!!!! muscles and stunning looking ...gorgeous...legs now please haha im a perv but do like looking at nice things


Why thank you very much  we all like a good perv every now and then and I've never been accused of being shy haha.

Best one I have of my legs is this, hopefully that does the trick


----------



## Loveleelady

Chelsea said:


> Why thank you very much  we all like a good perv every now and then and I've never been accused of being shy haha.
> 
> Best one I have of my legs is this, hopefully that does the trick


class!!!


----------



## k8tjane

Feeler said:


> Cough cough :whistling:


Well that was the last thing I expected to see when I opened this thread.

Thanks Chelsea, that's brightened my day no end.

You have lovely legs


----------



## Chelsea

Loveleelady said:


> class!!!


Haha thanks



k8tjane said:


> Well that was the last thing I expected to see when I opened this thread.
> 
> Thanks Chelsea, that's brightened my day no end.
> 
> You have lovely legs


Glad to be of service


----------



## Gym Bunny

@Chelsea thank you for brightening up my Monday! Nice quads.


----------



## tamara

Chelsea said:


> Why thank you very much  we all like a good perv every now and then and I've never been accused of being shy haha.
> 
> Best one I have of my legs is this, hopefully that does the trick


Do a picture with no hands!


----------



## Chelsea

Gym Bunny said:


> @Chelsea thank you for brightening up my Monday! Nice quads.


No problem at all 



tamara said:


> Do a picture with no hands!


How on earth would I take the picture then :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Chelsea said:


> No problem at all
> 
> How on earth would I take the picture then :lol:


 I am absolutely sure someone would volunteer! :innocent: :rolleye:


----------



## Queenie

Phil ffs!! 

Ladies... im afraid I have the job of chief pic taker. Soz  x


----------



## Chelsea

Gym Bunny said:


> I am absolutely sure someone would volunteer! :innocent: :rolleye:


I haven't had any pm's so I guess not....... :whistling:


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Phil ffs!!
> 
> Ladies... im afraid I have the job of chief pic taker. Soz  x


Haha my bad  but what happens if you get too involved in the oiling of me for the shoot? You may need an assistant to take the shots


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> Haha my bad  but what happens if you get too involved in the oiling of me for the shoot? You may need an assistant to take the shots


... And no photos were taken that day...

only videos.


----------



## Loveleelady

RXQueenie said:


> Phil ffs!!
> 
> Ladies... im afraid I have the job of chief pic taker. Soz  x


how come queenie? is u chelsea's woman?

well Im his manager now it was me brought his potential to lite hahaa


----------



## Queenie

Loveleelady said:


> how come queenie? is u chelsea's woman?
> 
> well Im his manager now it was me brought his potential to lite hahaa


No phil has a gf lol.

I discovered his talents a long time ago


----------



## MRSTRONG

Chelsea said:


> Why thank you very much  we all like a good perv every now and then and I've never been accused of being shy haha.
> 
> Best one I have of my legs is this, hopefully that does the trick


Haha some puddles in this thread 

And a few stiffys too I bet infact I sport a semi :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny

ewen said:


> Haha some puddles in this thread
> 
> And a few stiffys too I bet infact I sport a semi :whistling:


And suddenly...estrogen everywhere! :lol:


----------



## Loveleelady

RXQueenie said:


> No phil has a gf lol.
> 
> I discovered his talents a long time ago


yea girl wanna share what u discovered? lols expand please


----------



## MRSTRONG

If I wasnt on my phone I'd post a strongman version although I think the puddles would dry up :lol:


----------



## Loveleelady

ewen said:


> If I wasnt on my phone I'd post a strongman version although I think the puddles would dry up :lol:


post them this evening...thanks!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Dont wear your rabbits out just yet save a little power for my pics


----------



## Chelsea

Loveleelady said:


> how come queenie? is u chelsea's woman?
> 
> well Im his manager now it was me brought his potential to lite hahaa


So I have a manager now? I haven't paid any management fees so I'm assuming I have to do something to pay them 



RXQueenie said:


> No phil has a gf lol.
> 
> I discovered his talents a long time ago


What a discovery that was! Worthy of dragons den 



ewen said:


> Haha some puddles in this thread
> 
> And a few stiffys too I bet infact I sport a semi :whistling:


Hahahaha! Mission accomplished


----------



## Skye666

I'm out of the mr muscle excitement...however can I get some strongman movement in here please @ewen....waits patiently :drool:


----------



## MRSTRONG

I might not be able to post any til tomorrow however I have some I coukd text for soneone to post on my behalf :whistling:


----------



## Skye666

Where's the icon for hands up meeeee lol


----------



## tamara

ewen said:


> I might not be able to post any til tomorrow however I have some I coukd text for soneone to post on my behalf :whistling:


Whatsapp them to me I'll stick em up!


----------



## mrssalvatore

Are you two purposely trying to jump up and down on my toes?


----------



## ripped45

my feeling is generally they do even if they don't want to admit it...I've converted a couple of supposed 'muscle haters' in my time.


----------



## kitinboots

I was out with some non lifting girl friends a couple of weeks ago and we passed a guy who clearly lifted. One of my friends remarked that his biceps were as big as her thigh and followed it with "it's just wrong!" I was taken aback because I am a complete sucker for a guy with big guns. I can't understand how anyone else doesn't like that?

But I guess not all guys are impressed with big boobs.

Then again, you aren't born with epic guns - they're built through time, hard work and dedication, and everyone should have appreciation for that!


----------



## marknorthumbria

I originally thought being huge was what girls wanted when I was younger, I had no definition but size and didn't do brilliantly pulling

Popped out a ten pack and some veiny biceps and the birds flocked lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

marknorthumbria said:


> I originally thought being huge was what girls wanted when I was younger, I had no definition but size and didn't do brilliantly pulling
> 
> Popped out a ten pack and some veiny biceps and the birds flocked lol


i know exactly what you mean :whistling:


----------



## resten

ewen said:


> i know exactly what you mean :whistling:


10 pack of krispy kremes have the same effect eh?


----------



## MRSTRONG

resten said:


> 10 pack of krispy kremes have the same effect eh?


it does 

View attachment 138764


----------



## resten

ewen said:


> it does
> 
> View attachment 138764


That's definitely the body of a man who doesn't share his krispy kremes


----------



## Mish

ewen said:


> it does
> 
> View attachment 138764


Why do you never post photos showing your front?

Are you particularly proud of your back?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mish said:


> Why do you never post photos showing your front?
> 
> Are you particularly proud of your back?



View attachment 138774


does this even up your gaydar


----------



## TELBOR

marknorthumbria said:


> I originally thought being huge was what girls wanted when I was younger, I had no definition but size and didn't do brilliantly pulling
> 
> Popped out a ten pack and some veiny biceps and the birds flocked lol


Yeah flocked to ask what fake tan you had on you big headed no legged Geordie shore extra!

Just sayin'



Evening Mark


----------



## TELBOR

ewen said:


> View attachment 138774
> 
> 
> does this even up your gaydar


FFS that's dinner ruined


----------



## Mish

ewen said:


> View attachment 138774
> 
> 
> does this even up your gaydar


Are you breathing in? You look like you're about to explode!


----------



## jon-kent

R0BLET said:


> FFS that's dinner ruined


Ruined by a good angry [email protected] ??


----------



## marknorthumbria

R0BLET said:


> Yeah flocked to ask what fake tan you had on you big headed no legged Geordie shore extra!
> 
> Just sayin'
> 
> 
> 
> Evening Mark


Birds don't care if my two legs are pathetic, cos the third one ain't 

Like I said I wouldn't go on that sh1t show pack of cvnts lol


----------



## jon-kent

ewen said:


> View attachment 138774
> 
> 
> does this even up your gaydar


Isnt that the reception at MOM :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

jon-kent said:


> Ruined by a good angry [email protected] ??


That too!


----------



## nickdutch

Yes they are attracted to big muscle and that's probably why I am still single, but all that will change in time, creatine, bcaa, protein and all that jazz permitting. But at the moment i have to really sort out my left and right inbalance. When I do a dumbbell lateral raise thingy (I think that's what its called, lying on my back with my hands far behind my head, the dumbbell held in my hands, arms straight and bringing the dumbbell over my face and then returning it to behind my head) i get a pain in my spine. i have noticed that the right hand back muscles are severely better than the left. I get the impression that the contraction of the muscle is putting sideways pressure on the spine and bending it to the left, thus creating stiffness and pain. Ihoep that somebasic yoga can help to restore flexibility too.

However, thanks to a few months of elliptical, my calves and shins are steadily coming along nicely and the glutes are getting a little more defined. So one step at a time


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mish said:


> Are you breathing in? You look like you're about to explode!


i had ten krispy kremes


----------



## TELBOR

marknorthumbria said:


> Birds don't care if my two legs are pathetic, cos the third one ain't
> 
> Like I said I wouldn't go on that sh1t show pack of cvnts lol


You got a massive clit down there to match those tits of yours 

L man would run that shít if he was on it. Srs


----------



## MRSTRONG

jon-kent said:


> Isnt that the reception at MOM :lol:


haha surprised you recognize the inside of a gym


----------



## Mr_Morocco

ewen said:


> View attachment 138774
> 
> 
> does this even up your gaydar


Dem watery krispy kreme gainz


----------



## resten

Mr_Morocco said:


> Dem watery krispy kreme gainz


Fvckin pencil neck.

You need krispy kremes to win comps! But you wouldn't know that would you. You ain't a pro


----------



## Mingster

You don't have to have washboard abs to pull the ladies...


----------



## jon-kent

ewen said:


> haha surprised you recognize the inside of a gym


I was going there to use there cage


----------



## MRSTRONG

for some reason my laptop takes a fcuking age to load this page , almost as long as dat der dark nogainz crew takes to build a lb of muscle :lol:

pencil necks


----------



## jon-kent

Mingster said:


> You don't have to have washboard abs to pull the ladies...
> 
> View attachment 138776


Im also proof of this :lol:


----------



## Skye666

Boys...are u being mean?? Re ewen? I don't think he's fat at all....


----------



## MRSTRONG

Skye666 said:


> Boys...are u being mean?? Re ewen? I don't think he's fat at all....


they are they always do but my shoulders are not only twice the size of theirs but also big enough to take any sh1t they can give 

View attachment 138781


----------



## MRSTRONG

Skye666 said:


> Boys...are u being mean?? Re ewen? I don't think he's fat at all....


they are they always do but my shoulders are not only twice the size of theirs but also big enough to take any sh1t they can give 

View attachment 138781


----------



## Queenie

Skye666 said:


> Boys...are u being mean?? Re ewen? I don't think he's fat at all....


You'll give him a complex! Strongman competitors don't like to be called 'ripped' - doughnuts and jaffa cakes are a staple in their diets for that reason!


----------



## MRSTRONG

RXQueenie said:


> You'll give him a complex! Strongman competitors don't like to be called 'ripped' - doughnuts and jaffa cakes are a staple in their diets for that reason!


are you still livid i ate a doughnut right in front of you and didnt offer you one


----------



## Queenie

ewen said:


> are you still livid i ate a doughnut right in front of you and didnt offer you one


Basically. Yes!! Lol. I don't share myself but I expect everyone else to share!!!


----------



## resten

ewen said:


> they are they always do but my shoulders are not only twice the size of theirs but also big enough to take any sh1t they can give
> 
> View attachment 138781


How's your bollock? And your winner's trophy?


----------



## MRSTRONG

resten said:


> How's your bollock? And your winner's trophy?


bollock is fine thanks , best ive ever done is 2nd place , last comp i came fourth in but then it was to raise money for macmillian cancer support and they are the real winners considering i and others put their hearts into doing their best 

i guess winning is second nature to you as you win the biggest dickhead trophy every year .

speaking of bollocks how is your prep going ?


----------



## MRSTRONG

RXQueenie said:


> Basically. Yes!! Lol. I don't share myself but I expect everyone else to share!!!


haha it was very very nice though but you could probably tell that from my massive grin :lol:


----------



## resten

ewen said:


> bollock is fine thanks , best ive ever done is 2nd place , last comp i came fourth in but then it was to raise money for macmillian cancer support and they are the real winners considering i and others put their hearts into doing their best
> 
> i guess winning is second nature to you as you win the biggest dickhead trophy every year .
> 
> speaking of bollocks how is your prep going ?


If there was such a competition, you'd need to cut down on the doughnuts so there'd be space on the podium for me! I don't take up much space though, so don't go popping any dnp or anything.

I'm just going to do my best and be happy to have entered a comp at all. I shan't be looking down on my fellow ukm brothers and sisters just because I've competed. I'll be so happy to have competed, that I won't look like I'm gunna burst into tears in the final photos


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Skye666 said:


> Boys...are u being mean?? Re ewen? I don't think he's fat at all....


Its all banter IMO, we all give as good as we get


----------



## MRSTRONG

resten said:


> If there was such a competition, you'd need to cut down on the doughnuts so there'd be space on the podium for me! I don't take up much space though, so don't go popping any dnp or anything.
> 
> I'm just going to do my best and be happy to have entered a comp at all. I shan't be looking down on my fellow ukm brothers and sisters just because I've competed. I'll be so happy to have competed, that I won't look like I'm gunna burst into tears in the final photos


tell someone that gives a fcuk :lol:

EDIT: i dont look down on anyone , i agree sometimes im a massive dickhead however out of 20 odd thousand posts most of them have been training related either mine or helping others , unlike yours which smack of desperation for popularity GAINZ and the need to dig at people hence why you have been banned and ive not once been infracted or warned .

excuse me while i eat a pizza with burgers in the crust :wub:


----------



## Skye666

Mr_Morocco said:


> Its all banter IMO, we all give as good as we get


Ok I hear ya. :thumbup1: and ..on that banter note...look at u in that mirror skinny minney I wanna feed u up  .


----------



## jon-kent

ewen said:


> bollock is fine thanks , best ive ever done is 2nd place , last comp i came fourth in but then it was to raise money for macmillian cancer support and they are the real winners considering i and others put their hearts into doing their best
> 
> i guess winning is second nature to you as you win the biggest dickhead trophy every year .
> 
> *speaking of bollocks how is your prep going ?*


----------



## Mish

ewen said:


> tell someone that gives a fcuk :lol:
> 
> EDIT: i dont look down on anyone , i agree sometimes im a massive dickhead however out of 20 odd thousand posts most of them have been training related either mine or helping others , unlike yours which smack of desperation for popularity GAINZ and the need to dig at people hence why you have been banned and ive not once been infracted or warned .
> 
> excuse me while i eat a pizza with burgers in the crust :wub:


Never been infracted or banned :whistling:

We know, Ewen, we know.


----------



## resten

ewen said:


> tell someone that gives a fcuk :lol:
> 
> EDIT: i dont look down on anyone , i agree sometimes im a massive dickhead however out of 20 odd thousand posts most of them have been training related either mine or helping others , unlike yours which smack of desperation for popularity GAINZ and the need to dig at people hence why you have been banned and ive not once been infracted or warned .
> 
> excuse me while i eat a pizza with burgers in the crust :wub:


It's nice that we agree on something


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mish said:


> Never been infracted or banned :whistling:
> 
> We know, Ewen, we know.


you`ve never been over 14 stone either :lol:


----------



## Mish

ewen said:


> you`ve never been over 14 stone either :lol:


Send me over your diet, i'm sure it's easily achieved.

Oh you mean over 14 stone but lean don't you?

Actually keep your diet.


----------



## MRSTRONG

resten said:


> It's nice that we agree on something


brightens my day up talking to you , it`s like i`ve done something for charity


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mish said:


> Send me over your diet, i'm sure it's easily achieved.
> 
> Oh you mean over 14 stone but lean don't you?
> 
> Actually keep your diet.


i`ll do you a swap , i`ll send you my diet if you send me a picture of you with some muscle :lol:


----------



## resten

ewen said:


> brightens my day up talking to you , it`s like i`ve done something for charity


Every time we talk I feel like I've done my bit for the British Heart Foundation


----------



## DrRinse

Not necessarily but the inner confidence that comes with a big physique shows a mile off and that's attractive, despite what her "physical" type might be.


----------



## marknorthumbria




----------



## MRSTRONG

resten said:


> Every time we talk I feel like I've done my bit for the British Heart Foundation


Not surprised the amount of sh1t you talk  heart always works harder when constipated :lol:


----------



## resten

ewen said:


> Not surprised the amount of sh1t you talk  heart always works harder when constipated :lol:


That doesn't even make sense. If the sh1t is so free flowing, I'm obviously not constipated


----------



## Skye666

I thought this thread was about whether big muscles attract us women?? See now for me...not really on a man but weirdly on a woman yes....#andimstraight!! Just saying


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

looks like im late once again


----------



## Loveleelady

the bigger the better


----------



## MRSTRONG

resten said:


> That doesn't even make sense. If the sh1t is so free flowing, I'm obviously not constipated


you are right , that makes no sense .

there was a blockage but now its free flowing .

why did you change your avi ? i liked looking at the one of you in drag


----------



## resten

ewen said:


> you are right , that makes no sense .
> 
> there was a blockage but now its free flowing .
> 
> why did you change your avi ? i liked looking at the one of you in drag


It was nicer than that video of your wife.

She's used tren hasn't she?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Skye666 said:


> I thought this thread was about whether big muscles attract us women?? See now for me...not really on a man but weirdly on a woman yes....#andimstraight!! Just saying


google lisa cross :wub:

and sarah james she is fit , she will also be judging restens powerlifting comp


----------



## Edinburgh

Skye666 said:


> I thought this thread was about whether big muscles attract us women?? See now for me...not really on a man but weirdly on a woman yes....#andimstraight!! Just saying


I can see your point


----------



## mrssalvatore

Edinburgh said:


> I can see your point


I was just sick!!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

resten said:


> It was nicer than that video of your wife.
> 
> She's used tren hasn't she?


lol your a funny guy


----------



## Loveleelady

Edinburgh said:


> I can see your point


is that a wee dick stickin out on tummie


----------



## Edinburgh

Loveleelady said:


> is that a wee dick stickin out on tummie


she must swallow


----------



## Dr Manhattan




----------



## Gym Bunny

Loveleelady said:


> is that a wee dick stickin out on tummie


It looks like a hernia to me. Ow. :no:


----------



## Queenie

Dr Manhattan said:


> View attachment 138792


Off topic. That's probably my fav rocky film  thanks for posting that!


----------



## Mish




----------



## Loveleelady

Gym Bunny said:


> It looks like a hernia to me. Ow. :no:


o god seriously? I thought that was in ur punni not ur tummie


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mish said:


>


That Armour could do with being thicker it`ll make you look muscular :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Loveleelady said:


> o god seriously? I thought that was in ur punni not ur tummie


Yes, seriously, you can get abdominal hernias where a bit of your gut pokes out. Hernia's are just nasty, no matter where they are. These are the different types


----------



## Loveleelady

Gym Bunny said:


> Yes, seriously, you can get abdominal hernias where a bit of your gut pokes out. Hernia's are just nasty, no matter where they are. These are the different types


o gawd bunni that's nasti stuff....u got any of those


----------



## Mish

ewen said:


> That Armour could do with being thicker it`ll make you look muscular :lol:


A knight's armour, providing it's thick as you say, will provide a muscular look.

Who's armour do you wear?


----------



## Dr Manhattan

RXQueenie said:


> Off topic. That's probably my fav rocky film  thanks for posting that!


Ivan Drago was the guy who got me into building a physique. Inspired me as a youngster :thumbup1:

(And of course Arnie, but that goes without saying)


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Dr Manhattan said:


> Ivan Drago was the guy who got me into building a physique. Inspired me as a youngster :thumbup1:
> 
> (And of course Arnie, but that goes without saying)


you are cloggin up the airwaves with your f*ckry


----------



## Gym Bunny

Loveleelady said:


> o gawd bunni that's nasti stuff....u got any of those


I've never had one, thank goodness, but a friend has had to take a whole year out of competing cause he keeps getting problems with an abdominal hernia. Been operated on 3x now. Eww, ewww, eww.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mish said:


> A knight's armour, providing it's thick as you say, will provide a muscular look.
> 
> Who's armour do you wear?


my own 

View attachment 138793


----------



## Queenie

Dr Manhattan said:


> Ivan Drago was the guy who got me into building a physique. Inspired me as a youngster :thumbup1:
> 
> (And of course Arnie, but that goes without saying)


I think he inspired millions. Both were ripped in that film.

And yes no need to mention Arnold, that's a given


----------



## Dr Manhattan

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> you are cloggin up the airwaves with your f*ckry


No need to be abusive.

Reported.


----------



## Mish

ewen said:


> my own
> 
> View attachment 138793


Well the c**nk in that armour was well and truly exposed.

Didn't you come last?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Dr Manhattan said:


> Ivan Drago was the guy who got me into building a physique. Inspired me as a youngster :thumbup1:
> 
> (And of course Arnie, but that goes without saying)



View attachment 138794


----------



## Dr Manhattan

ewen said:


> View attachment 138794


I do indeed. I also follow a good diet as well


----------



## mrssalvatore

Mish said:


> Well the c**nk in that armour was well and truly exposed.
> 
> Didn't you come last?


He may have done but surly coming 20,000000th but doing it for a good charity that maybe you may need one day? Then surely that's worth a thousand medals !!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mish said:


> Well the c**nk in that armour was well and truly exposed.
> 
> Didn't you come last?


yes i did come last 

i enjoyed every second of that comp , it was for a worthy cause and im happy to of been a part of it .

now lets see your victory's .


----------



## MRSTRONG

Dr Manhattan said:


> I do indeed. I also follow a good diet as well


is that a two faced diet ?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

good to see my man @ewen standin up against these factions


----------



## Mish

mrssalvatore said:


> He may have done but surly coming 20,000000th but doing it for a good charity that maybe you may need one day? Then surely that's worth a thousand medals !!


And a wild pink knight appears.

Will you carry ewen out of this thread like Kevin Costner did Whitney Houston in Bodyguard.


----------



## Loveleelady

what is going on with you lads? lmao

why yous bein meanies :confused1:


----------



## Dr Manhattan

ewen said:


> is that a two faced diet ?


Haha trying to derail another thread? Why do you troll so many people with insults?


----------



## Gym Bunny

Mish said:


> And a wild pink knight appears.
> 
> Will you carry ewen out of this thread like Kevin Costner did Whitney Houston in Bodyguard.


That would be an awesome couples Halloween costume duo! :thumb:


----------



## Breda

ewen said:


> View attachment 138794


Look how happy and bloated these hungry guys r... some good genetics in the middle on especially


----------



## MRSTRONG

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> good to see my man @ewen standin up against these factions


i like how @resten is the toughest mofo on the internet , i also like how @Mish looks like he`s crawled out of mc`donalds and thinks he actually looks decent .

i also like the annoying blue child that plays on words yet is too afraid to reveal himself (to protect his job/personal life) .

atleast i have the balls to give 100% in a comp that i never stood a chance in but gave it a shot anyway .


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Loveleelady said:


> what is going on with you lads? lmao
> 
> why yous bein meanies :confused1:


people with too much time on their hands..:no:


----------



## Loveleelady

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> people with too much time on their hands..:no:


its not nice


----------



## Breda

Loveleelady said:


> what is going on with you lads? lmao
> 
> why yous bein meanies :confused1:


Boys will be boys... leave them to measure cocks amongst themselves


----------



## MRSTRONG

Dr Manhattan said:


> Haha trying to derail another thread? Why do you troll so many people with insults?


team bellend isnt that big


----------



## Dr Manhattan

ewen said:


> team bellend isnt that big


Huh? :confused1:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mish said:


> And a wild pink knight appears.
> 
> Will you carry ewen out of this thread like Kevin Costner did Whitney Houston in Bodyguard.


carrying me out would imply somebody has put me on my ass and that`ll never happen at your hands :lol:


----------



## Loveleelady

Breda said:


> Boys will be boys... leave them to measure cocks amongst themselves


ok Daddy


----------



## Dr Manhattan

Breda said:


> Boys will be boys... leave them to measure cocks amongst themselves


I'm not competing with your genetics on that one, that's for sure!


----------



## Breda

Mish said:


> And a wild pink knight appears.
> 
> Will you carry ewen out of this thread like Kevin Costner did Whitney Houston in Bodyguard.


----------



## resten

ewen said:


> i like how @resten is the toughest mofo on the internet , i also like how @Mish looks like he`s crawled out of mc`donalds and thinks he actually looks decent .
> 
> i also like the annoying blue child that plays on words yet is too afraid to reveal himself (to protect his job/personal life) .
> 
> atleast i have the balls to give 100% in a comp that i never stood a chance in but gave it a shot anyway .


I don't think I'm tough, not once have I resorted to even hints of violence on here. I wouldn't lower myself to that, my dear


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

quick 1, 2 step before it gets locked


----------



## MRSTRONG

resten said:


> I don't think I'm tough, not once have I resorted to even hints of violence on here. I wouldn't lower myself to that, my dear


what would you lower yourself to ?

why were you banned you never answered .


----------



## MRSTRONG

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> quick 1, 2 step before it gets locked


haha i like your gifs


----------



## Mish

ewen said:


> i like how @resten is the toughest mofo on the internet , i also like how @Mish looks like he`s crawled out of mc`donalds and thinks he actually looks decent .
> 
> i also like the annoying blue child that plays on words yet is too afraid to reveal himself (to protect his job/personal life) .
> 
> atleast i have the balls to give 100% in a comp that i never stood a chance in but gave it a shot anyway .


Nibbles


----------



## andyhuggins

have people thought of the opposite affect? Do they attract men?


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> quick 1, 2 step before it gets locked


Excellence


----------



## MRSTRONG

andyhuggins said:


> have people thought of the opposite affect? Do they attract men?


it appears they do


----------



## Tinytom

Getting to the point where people are becoming very personal and as such going on holiday very soon.


----------



## Gym Bunny

andyhuggins said:


> have people thought of the opposite affect? Do they attract men?


You make a great point there! Especially as big guns seem to attract men like crazy. In fact, I reckon it's a close call between who gets treated more like public property....pregnant ladies or guys with big guns. :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Skye666 said:


> Ok I hear ya. :thumbup1: and ..on that banter note...look at u in that mirror skinny minney I wanna feed u up  .


Its banter when its between men but when its said by a female to a man its insulting and obviously i will have to go cry to the mods


----------



## MRSTRONG

Gym Bunny said:


> You make a great point there! Especially as big guns seem to attract men like crazy. In fact, I reckon it's a close call between who gets treated more like public property....pregnant ladies or guys with big guns. :lol:


ive been violated tonight but i kinda like it even though its by so called straight adult men


----------



## Loveleelady

Tinytom said:


> Getting to the point where people are becoming very personal and as such going on holiday very soon.


class! where you goin Tom hope its somewhere hot


----------



## Edinburgh

Loveleelady said:


> class! where you goin Tom hope its somewhere hot


Hopefully that was a joke? :lol:


----------



## resten

ewen said:


> what would you lower yourself to ?
> 
> why were you banned you never answered .


I'd probably draw the line at trying to buy used pants from other members on here 

The ban is my sordid little secret


----------



## Kimball

Not a surprise to see the same old pack having a dig again.

Waits for the oh so hilarious kumball response as playing on a fictional characters name hurts so badly.........when you're 10.


----------



## Tinytom

Loveleelady said:


> class! where you goin Tom hope its somewhere hot


Somewhere no children are hopefully.


----------



## Loveleelady

Tinytom said:


> Somewhere no children are hopefully.


sounds brill you'll have to show off ur tan when u get back...gud time of year to go when its so nippy here


----------



## MRSTRONG

resten said:


> I'd probably draw the line at trying to buy used pants from other members on here
> 
> The ban is my sordid little secret


i wouldnt but then i have no hang ups , i also dont talk of private area content on the open forum 

i like you dan i could use your noodle arms as draft excluders :lol:


----------



## resten

Kimball said:


> Not a surprise to see the same old pack having a dig again.
> 
> Waits for the oh so hilarious kumball response as playing on a fictional characters name hurts so badly.........when you're 10.


Shame it went from a good back and forth on here to my partner being dragged into it though eh?



ewen said:


> i wouldnt but then i have no hang ups , i also dont talk of private area content on the open forum
> 
> i like you dan i could use your noodle arms as draft excluders :lol:


Feel free to report any offending posts to the mods. I'll take any resulting punishment that I'm due for anything said.

My arms can also be used to pick locks, btw


----------



## MRSTRONG

resten said:


> Shame it went from a good back and forth on here to my partner being dragged into it though eh?


there was never anything good about it


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

You guys take the Internet too seriously.

On point, I think women find big muscles attractive. I'm basing this on my own experience's


----------



## Kimball

resten said:


> Shame it went from a good back and forth on here to my partner being dragged into it though eh?
> 
> Feel free to report any offending posts to the mods. I'll take any resulting punishment that I'm due for anything said.
> 
> My arms can also be used to pick locks, btw


If I'm honest it's all getting pretty tiring and petty and derailing nearly every gencon thread that lasts more than 2 pages. Certainly wasn't a good back and forth, more very spiteful and trying to cause hurt, not even approaching good banter.


----------



## MRSTRONG

resten said:


> Shame it went from a good back and forth on here to my partner being dragged into it though eh?
> 
> Feel free to report any offending posts to the mods. I'll take any resulting punishment that I'm due for anything said.
> 
> My arms can also be used to pick locks, btw


nothing about you or what you write offends me .

they are small arms though , do you not train them ? (srs q)


----------



## Gym Bunny

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> You guys take the Internet too seriously.
> 
> On point, I think women find big muscles attractive. I'm basing this on my own experience's


Pics of said big muscles please.... :rolleye: :innocent:


----------



## Breda

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> You guys take the Internet too seriously.
> 
> On point, I think women find big muscles attractive. I'm basing this on my own experience's


I blame protien shakes

What brands do you 2 use? I may be able to point you in the direction of something less ragey


----------



## Kimball

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> You guys take the Internet too seriously.
> 
> On point, I think women find big muscles attractive. I'm basing this on my own experience's


I have seen a massive change in how I'm perceived in private life by women, and not so good from a personal preference, gay guys. Although I don't class myself as having big muscles yet, not sure I ever will. Just a fair bit bigger than the average guy.


----------



## mrssalvatore

Gym Bunny said:


> Pics of said big muscles please.... :rolleye: :innocent:


Hehehehe x2

Think he's posted a few 20 pages back


----------



## Gym Bunny

Breda said:


> I blame protien shakes
> 
> What brands do you 2 use? I may be able to point you in the direction of something less ragey


No, no, it's definitely unresolved bromance tension. We should lock them in a room with cake and not let them out until they're carb drunk and friends.


----------



## Gym Bunny

mrssalvatore said:


> Hehehehe x2
> 
> Think he's posted a few 20 pages back


Oh RELLI?

Link please....for scientific purposes of course, no perving.


----------



## MRSTRONG

@Mish @resten show the girls your muscles .

nobody laugh


----------



## resten

ewen said:


> nothing about you or what you write offends me .
> 
> they are small arms though , do you not train them ? (srs q)


As you can see, I don't train them a lot.

With a starting base of a 6ft 10st druggie, I had bigger worries than my biceps.

Extra tricep work would have been useful, as alongside tendon issues, they seem to be my sticking point with bench.



ewen said:


> @Mish @resten show the girls your muscles .
> 
> nobody laugh


Don't think they can laugh any more, having seen your stomach


----------



## MRSTRONG

resten said:


> As you can see, I don't train them a lot.
> 
> With a starting base of a 6ft 10st druggie, I had bigger worries than my biceps.
> 
> Extra tricep work would have been useful, as alongside tendon issues, they seem to be my sticking point with bench.
> 
> Don't think they can laugh any more, having seen your stomach


try using steroids .


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

Gym Bunny said:


> Pics of said big muscles please.... :rolleye: :innocent:


I am no longer big, around 17 stone at 6'2. I was over 19 last year but haven't cycled since. Ill try and find some old photo's. Wait out


----------



## Breda

Gym Bunny said:


> No, no, it's definitely unresolved bromance tension. We should lock them in a room with cake and not let them out until they're carb drunk and friends.


No no they're men and must duel to the death... its the only way I'm afraid


----------



## Gym Bunny

Breda said:


> No no they're men and must duel to the death... its the only way I'm afraid


Then let's make it interesting....They should duel with celery! :lol:

That way we can film it and send to YBF to pay for beer...I'm sorry, protein shakes.


----------



## resten

Dr Manhattan said:


> Lol no implications. It's a question with a smiley


Good.

Thought you and I were about to fall out again.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Dr Manhattan said:


> Lol no implications. It's a question with a smiley


i was being serious :lol:


----------



## Skye666

Edinburgh said:


> I can see your point


Lol hell to the yes!!!!!!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Dr Manhattan said:


> Lol no implications. It's a question with a smiley


Thats cool then man for a minute i thought this was about to get lively, chances are the thread is about to get locked anyway..and your post might be the final straw


----------



## MRSTRONG

heres a front shot sat around 19 and a bit stone 

View attachment 138803


----------



## Gym Bunny

I think you should all go fight in the sand pit together later...in the mean time. Muscle pics please  :rolleye:


----------



## Breda

ewen said:


> i was being serious :lol:


What would you recommend

Brand, compound, dosages

Srs


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Gym Bunny said:


> I think you should all go fight in the sand pit together later...in the mean time. Muscle pics please  :rolleye:


You clearly dont know how hard it is tryin to wash sand out of an afro


----------



## resten

ewen said:


> heres a front shot sat around 19 and a bit stone
> 
> View attachment 138803


Strong striations, brilliantly vascular and chiselled abs. Hats off to you, sir


----------



## Mr_Morocco

The darnce about to get lock off


----------



## MRSTRONG

Breda said:


> What would you recommend
> 
> Brand, compound, dosages
> 
> Srs


tbh im not sure , ive never been asked such a tough question :lol:


----------



## Breda

Gym Bunny said:


> I think you should all go fight in the sand pit together later...in the mean time. Muscle pics please  :rolleye:


Here you go you perv... its a good few months old I'm bigger now


----------



## MRSTRONG

resten said:


> Strong striations, brilliantly vascular and chiselled abs. Hats off to you, sir


for a strongman im lean , for a bb im not lean , by your standards im massive and ripped .

please post a pic of your good self up to carry on the evenings entertainments :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> You clearly dont know how hard it is tryin to wash sand out of an afro


And a fresh pair of jordans


----------



## Skye666

Loveleelady said:


> what is going on with you lads? lmao
> 
> why yous bein meanies :confused1:


In the real world they wouldn't be like his I'm sure


----------



## Gym Bunny

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> You clearly dont know how hard it is tryin to wash sand out of an afro


  Hey at least an afro looks good most of the time, unlike frizz city on my head. :lol:


----------



## resten

ewen said:


> for a strongman im lean , for a bb im not lean , by your standards im massive and ripped .
> 
> please post a pic of your good self up to carry on the evenings entertainments :lol:


I think you've masturbated enough tonight. Any more and you'll go blind


----------



## MRSTRONG

Breda said:


> Here you go you perv... its a good few months old I'm bigger now


reppage on route


----------



## Breda

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> You clearly dont know how hard it is tryin to wash sand out of an afro


Hahahaha

You'd be comin your hair for weeks. No amount of pink luster shampoo was gettin sand out


----------



## resten

Breda said:


> Here you go you perv... its a good few months old I'm bigger now


Great bod. Shame you're such a cvnt


----------



## Gym Bunny

Perv mode activating...

In...

3...

2...

1...

PERV! :wub:



Breda said:


> Here you go you perv... its a good few months old I'm bigger now


Come on Gentlemen step up to the plate like @Breda did.


----------



## MRSTRONG

resten said:


> I think you've masturbated enough tonight. Any more and you'll go blind


i did cable crunches yesterday my abs hurt like fcuk but im sure i can with stand some ab pain to belly laugh at you :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Everyone posting pics of their back pmsl


----------



## Gym Bunny

Breda said:


> Hahahaha
> 
> You'd be comin your hair for weeks. No amount of pink luster shampoo was gettin sand out


Glitter is worse....it hangs around for months and surprise attacks you.


----------



## Breda

Skye666 said:


> In the real world they wouldn't be like his I'm sure


In the real world fisticuffs would have ensued, prepsers and burnas drawn.

Would've been done and dusted a long time ago :lol:


----------



## resten

ewen said:


> i did cable crunches yesterday my abs hurt like fcuk but im sure i can with stand some ab pain to belly laugh at you :lol:


Laugh with me, ewen. I've been laughing with you all night


----------



## Kimball

Breda said:


> Here you go you perv... its a good few months old I'm bigger now


Jesus, wish my waist was only half as big again as that. Envy!


----------



## MRSTRONG

View attachment 138808


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> have people thought of the opposite affect? Do they attract men?


Bet the majority say no


----------



## MRSTRONG

resten said:


> Laugh with me, ewen. I've been laughing with you all night


ive been laughing since i read your journal :lol:


----------



## marknorthumbria

ewen said:


> View attachment 138808


For fcks sake Ewen lol


----------



## resten

ewen said:


> ive been laughing since i read your journal :lol:


I've been laughing since I saw your unusual looking penis in AL


----------



## Gym Bunny

marknorthumbria said:


> For fcks sake Ewen lol


I know right! I think I've seen more pictures of @ewen's ärse than I have my OHs! :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco




----------



## Mr_Morocco

ewen said:


> View attachment 138808


Did you have to show your ar5e pmsl


----------



## Breda

ewen said:


> reppage on route


Too kind



resten said:


> Great bod. Shame you're such a cvnt


Thank you. I run cnut lessons, if you'd like to attend one of my classes you're welcome to come along



Kimball said:


> Jesus, wish my waist was only half as big again as that. Envy!


Too kind


----------



## MRSTRONG

resten said:


> I've been laughing since I saw your unusual looking penis in AL


it is rather large so i accept your insecurities


----------



## resten

ewen said:


> it is rather large so i accept your insecurities


It looks like an elderly dwarf ant eater that's been thoroughly deserving of disability living allowance for its whole life


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mr_Morocco said:


> Did you have to show your ar5e pmsl


 :lol:

its not an ass its gluteus maximus


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> View attachment 138808


Switswoooooo


----------



## Skye666

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Thats cool then man for a minute i thought this was about to get lively, chances are the thread is about to get locked anyway..and your post might be the final straw


And u want a Xmas party lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

resten said:


> It looks like an elderly dwarf ant eater that's been thoroughly deserving of disability living allowance for its whole life


it`s been in a few ant holes


----------



## resten

ewen said:


> it`s been in a few ant holes


man holes


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

You mans are lucky its milky's day off, he would have put a stop to this hours ago


----------



## marknorthumbria

ewen said:


> View attachment 138808


i take your bottom and raise you mine



twas earlier in the year, have about a half a stone on this now


----------



## MRSTRONG

View attachment 138813


----------



## MRSTRONG

resten said:


> man holes


and its a tight fit , ive seen yours its like a dried maggot :lol:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Skye666 said:


> And u want a Xmas party lol


Wahgwan suga batty


----------



## Gym Bunny

marknorthumbria said:


> i take your bottom and raise you mine
> 
> View attachment 138811
> 
> 
> twas earlier in the year, have about a half a stone on this now


That is a very nice bottom indeed! :thumb: ..... although the elasticated ankles on your PJs almost deserve a neg.


----------



## resten

ewen said:


> and its a tight fit , ive seen yours its like a dried maggot :lol:


Lol, but you haven't. However, I have seen yours :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

marknorthumbria said:


> i take your bottom and raise you mine
> 
> View attachment 138811
> 
> 
> twas earlier in the year, have about a half a stone on this now


why are you naked with a man and a drag queen :lol:


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

Best I could find. About 265 here at 6'2. This was about 5 weeks in to the cycle, I ran it for 16 weeks, I did have pictures at the end when I'd dropped the dbol and looked much leaner but was the same weight but cant find my other hard drive at the moment


----------



## Skye666

Breda said:


> In the real world fisticuffs would have ensued, prepsers and burnas drawn.
> 
> Would've been done and dusted a long time ago :lol:


Pffft there wouldn't be fisticuffs...it would be all scratching and pinching


----------



## resten

ewen said:


> why are you naked with a man and a drag queen  :lol:


The drag queen has bigger legs than @Chelsea too



Skye666 said:


> Pffft there wouldn't be fisticuffs...it would be all scratching and pinching


I'm a lover not a fighter. I'd use my acerbic wit


----------



## Gym Bunny

Skye666 said:


> Pffft there wouldn't be fisticuffs...it would be all scratching and pinching


Don't forget the beard and hair pulling :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

resten said:


> Lol, but you haven't. However, I have seen yours :lol:


there isnt any pics of my cock in AL :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> View attachment 138812
> 
> 
> Best I could find. About 265 here at 6'2. This was about 5 weeks in to the cycle, I ran it for 16 weeks, I did have pictures at the end when I'd dropped the dbol and looked much leaner but was the same weight but cant find my other hard drive at the moment


looking solid buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

I may have been around 270. Cant remember


----------



## jon-kent

Fcuk now this thread is comparing ass's and whos got a weirder cock :sad:










Im off.


----------



## marknorthumbria

ewen said:


> why are you naked with a man and a drag queen :lol:


Why are you not with a drag queen?


----------



## resten

ewen said:


> there isnt any pics of my cock in AL :lol:


There is a pic of your cock somewhere on this site. I was sure it was in AL. If it was in MA, then one must question why you were showing your penis to a part of the site full of lads


----------



## Breda

Skye666 said:


> Pffft there wouldn't be fisticuffs...it would be all scratching and pinching


You tryin to call them bitches or pussies?


----------



## MRSTRONG

marknorthumbria said:


> Why are you not with a drag queen?


i`ll call you later :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Wahgwan suga batty


Haha That man got lock jaw...iv had that it kills


----------



## MRSTRONG

resten said:


> There is a pic of your cock somewhere on this site. I was sure it was in AL. If it was in MA, then one must question why you were showing your penis to a part of the site full of lads


there is no pics of my cock in al or ma i can assure you


----------



## MRSTRONG

@Mr_Morocco i have a new found respect for you , those are the first pics ive seen of you other than your avi , looking solid keep it up :thumbup1:


----------



## Breda

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> View attachment 138812
> 
> 
> Best I could find. About 265 here at 6'2. This was about 5 weeks in to the cycle, I ran it for 16 weeks, I did have pictures at the end when I'd dropped the dbol and looked much leaner but was the same weight but cant find my other hard drive at the moment


Mass


----------



## Skye666

Breda said:


> You tryin to call them bitches or pussies?


Pussies meowwwww


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Skye666 said:


> Haha That man got lock jaw...iv had that it kills


This is something that i know not off and for that reason im out!


----------



## zack amin

Breda said:


> You tryin to call them bitches or pussies?


both

a wise man once said there light at the of the tunnel

a wiser man said theres no light in the darkness


----------



## resten

ewen said:


> there is no pics of my cock in al or ma i can assure you


I can assure you, I've had the misfortune of seeing your penis somewhere on this website. Possibly you've deleted them, so on a technicality, you may be right that there are no pics of your penis remaining.



jon-kent said:


> Fcuk now this thread is comparing ass's and whos got a weirder cock :sad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im off.


It's getting too **** erotic for a man of my delicate temperament, I'm out. @ewen, I'm done for the evening. Goodnight


----------



## MRSTRONG

resten said:


> I can assure you, I've had the misfortune of seeing your penis somewhere on this website. Possibly you've deleted them, so on a technicality, you may be right that there are no pics of your penis remaining.
> 
> It's getting too **** erotic for a man of my delicate temperament, I'm out. @ewen, I'm done for the evening. Goodnight


post pics or change your username to girlyman .


----------



## Breda

zack amin said:


> both
> 
> a wise man once said there light at the of the tunnel
> 
> a wiser man said theres no light in the darkness


How enlightenin


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> there is no pics of my cock in al or ma i can assure you


Damn damn damn and damn !!!


----------



## Breda

resten said:


> I can assure you, I've had the misfortune of seeing your penis somewhere on this website. Possibly you've deleted them, so on a technicality, you may be right that there are no pics of your penis remaining.


I'm pretty sure I've seen ewens piece somewhere on here b4 but I think ge deleted it


----------



## Breda

mrssalvatore said:


> Damn damn damn and damn !!!


You aint seen it nah?


----------



## mrssalvatore

Breda said:


> You aint seen it nah?


Either way more of it is only a good thing!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> Damn damn damn and damn !!!


dont worry all you have to do is ask


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> dont worry all you have to do is ask


Don't even have to do that now


----------



## Breda

mrssalvatore said:


> Either way more of it is only a good thing!!


Bit on the small side is it pmsl


----------



## jon-kent

Many a mornings bowl of frosties has been ruined by ewens johnson lol


----------



## zack amin

mrssalvatore said:


> Either way more of it is only a good thing!!


 @ewen does your wife like all this swingers stuff? Sorry sexually free , she never gna lay the beat down on mssalvatore for flirting with her mandem?


----------



## mrssalvatore

Breda said:


> Bit on the small side is it pmsl


Small as in...? Above average? Or small as in above over average??


----------



## mrssalvatore

zack amin said:


> @ewen does your wife like all this swingers stuff? Sorry sexually free , she never gna lay the beat down on mssalvatore for flirting with her mandem?


She join in most of the time

That's twice you've Asked about my sex life!!


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> Either way more of it is only a good thing!!


Gota love a girl that spks her mind lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

zack amin said:


> @ewen does your wife like all this swingers stuff? Sorry sexually free , she never gna lay the beat down on mssalvatore for flirting with her mandem?


haha , i told my wife she has my permission to fulfill her sexual needs with or without me , as it stands shes 2 up on me


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

ewen said:


> there is no pics of my cock in al or ma i can assure you


Woooiii just realised you dirty f*ck i have come across your Johnson n it hurt my eyes :no:


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Gota love a girl that spks her mind lol


Hello missus!? How's you,?


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> Don't even have to do that now


haha i can write your full name on it :lol:


----------



## zack amin

mrssalvatore said:


> She join in most of the time
> 
> That's twice you've Asked about my sex life!!


We're did I ask you anything cookie :/


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> haha i can write your full name on it :lol:


And it's ten syllables long


----------



## MRSTRONG

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Woooiii just realised you dirty f*ck i have come across your Johnson n it hurt my eyes :no:


 :lol: it hurt other things too


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> Hello missus!? How's you,?


Good ya...like the new avi and the pins :thumb:


----------



## Breda

mrssalvatore said:


> Small as in...? Above average? Or small as in above over average??


The fact that you want clarification of what small means tells me all I need to know

Shuda just saved the mans pride and dignity and said its big enough

His cockle is out in AL one in poor lightin and a next 1 in black and white with his chopper exhibitin signs of good blood flow


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> And it's ten syllables long


haha it was easy to read then


----------



## Skye666

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Woooiii just realised you dirty f*ck i have come across your Johnson n it hurt my eyes :no:


U looked?? Ewww


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Good ya...like the new avi and the pins :thumb:


Thanks have been working hard! Hope it's showing


----------



## Kimball

ewen said:


> haha , i told my wife she has my permission to fulfill her sexual needs with or without me , as it stands shes 2 up on me


Forgot that was 2nd


----------



## MRSTRONG

Breda said:


> The fact that you want clarification of what small means tells me all I need to know
> 
> Shuda just saved the mans pride and dignity and said its big enough
> 
> His cockle is out in AL one in poor lightin and a next 1 in black and white with his chopper exhibitin signs of good blood flow


tag me in the thread just so i know you have looked at my wang


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kimball said:


> Forgot that was 2nd


she is a natural


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> Thanks have been working hard! Hope it's showing


it is showing , massive improvements well done , and to think you put some of the guys on here to shame to , you should be proud .


----------



## Kimball

Indeed she is


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> it is showing , massive improvements well done , and to think you put some of the guys on here to shame to , you should be proud .


  thanks


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Skye666 said:


> U looked?? Ewww


Excuse me lady don't try and make me out to be some kind of deviant, i was browsing certain threads ah mi hav hart attack ca mi neva want see cocky, trus mi ooman mi a turn di monitor arrf quick!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> thanks


your quads are coming on very well :thumbup1:


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> your quads are coming on very well :thumbup1:


My jeans hate me lol none fit anymore


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> My jeans hate me lol none fit anymore


try being on the strongman diet its not just clothes that hate you but team bellend aswell :lol:


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> try being on the strongman diet its not just clothes that hate you but team bellend aswell :lol:


Lol yup I can see that!!  no seriously I've gone up two sizes in 5 weeks sob sob all my favorite jeans

Gone


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> Lol yup I can see that!!  no seriously I've gone up two sizes in 5 weeks sob sob all my favorite jeans
> 
> Gone


dont you have like 92 pairs of jeans :lol:


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> dont you have like 92 pairs of jeans :lol:


Yes but they was all a ten am racking in, in a 14 nearly ?? 10 are no good now

Sob sob sob

92 pairs of jeans Goooooooone NOOOOOOO!!!

Hahah!!! I get to go shopping whooohooo


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> Yes but they was all a ten am racking in, in a 14 nearly ?? 10 are no good now
> 
> Sob sob sob
> 
> 92 pairs of jeans Goooooooone NOOOOOOO!!!
> 
> Hahah!!! I get to go shopping whooohooo


haha you need a clear out 

and a shopping spree , xmas is near


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> haha you need a clear out
> 
> and a shopping spree , xmas is near


Hmmm i must have clothes to wear tho  Christmas stocking at bonfire night are a no no and a big freeze


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

ewen said:


> try being on the strongman diet its not just clothes that hate you but team bellend aswell :lol:


Who is on team bellend?


----------



## Tommy10

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Who is on team bellend?


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah .....just ha!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> Hmmm i must have clothes to wear tho  Christmas stocking at bonfire night are a no no and a big freeze


you best adopt a strongmans big arms and lats to keep you warm


----------



## Tommy10

What a great thread , how did I miss it ? Lol

On topic ....I find the lean athletic look gets results


----------



## MRSTRONG

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Who is on team bellend?


not you , your one of the decent guys :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10

ewen said:


> you best adopt a strongmans big arms and lats to keep you warm


Not many strong men on here Eh Ewen ?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Tommy10 said:


> What a great thread , how did I miss it ? Lol
> 
> On topic ....I find the lean athletic look gets results


but thats off topic as your lean look attracts guys


----------



## MRSTRONG

Tommy10 said:


> Not many strong men on here Eh Ewen ?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Who is on team bellend?


I reckon i could name a handful


----------



## tamara

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I reckon i could name a handful


What's my position on this forum now I feel confused. Feel like I've argued with everyone man and woman and now I've come full circle!


----------



## jon-kent

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Who is on team bellend?


Dont play dumb mate :lol:

Anyway your team bellend hoodie was sent out yesterday mate ! :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10

ewen said:


> but thats off topic as your lean look attracts guys


Dude I have plenty women come on to me when I'm out , they all mention the gym / my bod at some point ,

Well their only human  seriously though men actually get jealous if you look good , their worse than women


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

tamara said:


> What's my position on this forum now I feel confused. Feel like I've argued with everyone man and woman and now I've come full circle!


You've redeemed yourself my dear

Yours truly

Uncle Ackee

Xx


----------



## mrssalvatore

tamara said:


> What's my position on this forum now I feel confused. Feel like I've argued with everyone man and woman and now I've come full circle!


The avi less wonder where have your piccies

Gone,?


----------



## Tommy10

tamara said:


> What's my position on this forum now I feel confused. Feel like I've argued with everyone man and woman and now I've come full circle!


Don't know hat your position is , when I see your post / username I suddenly see the. No9


----------



## MRSTRONG

tamara said:


> What's my position on this forum now I feel confused. Feel like I've argued with everyone man and woman and now I've come full circle!


you speak your mind and that always gets my respect , i like straight talking people , despite what you might think of me taking the pee i do actually like direct talking .


----------



## tamara

mrssalvatore said:


> The avi less wonder where have your piccies
> 
> Gone,?


My avatar picture is still there isn't it? I just logged on with google.


----------



## mrssalvatore

tamara said:


> My avatar picture is still there isn't it? I just logged on with google.


Not showing in tapatalk babe xx


----------



## MRSTRONG

tamara said:


> My avatar picture is still there isn't it? I just logged on with google.


its not showing :confused1:

post your vagina :innocent:


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

jon-kent said:


> Dont play dumb mate :lol:
> 
> Anyway your team bellend hoodie was sent out yesterday mate ! :thumbup1:


Well it's about fvcking time!

I wont be able to sleep tonight. Like a kid at Christmas!


----------



## MRSTRONG

veered off topic :whistling:

View attachment 138814


----------



## Tommy10

ewen said:


> veered off topic :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 138814


" I like big butts and I cannot lie "


----------



## tamara

mrssalvatore said:


> Not showing in tapatalk babe xx


What's it showing now? Should be artic roll ice cream. Will have to do till I can stick another photo up x


----------



## mrssalvatore

tamara said:


> What's it showing now? Should be artic roll ice cream. Will have to do till I can stick another photo up x


Yup showing now


----------



## mrssalvatore

Tommy10 said:


> " I like big butts and I cannot lie "


You other brothers can deny

When a girl walks in with a itty bitty waist and a great big round thing in your ..........


----------



## kev d

no way tamara, that avi just doesnt cut it! Bring back Bum bum beautifull bum, hehe


----------



## MRSTRONG

Tommy10 said:


> " I like big butts and I cannot lie "



View attachment 138815


----------



## Gym Bunny

@ewen, I think you should bin those awful jock-strap thingies. I really, really do. :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Gym Bunny said:


> @ewen, I think you should bin those awful jock-strap thingies. I really, really do. :lol:


haha , to what ?


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

I think the main thing that will get you laid is the confidence boost you gain


----------



## DHC

I will say big muscles are a good compliment to your persona. And they will show that you are the type of guy that knows how to look after him self. Which for a woman is of importance. I will say they will get you more attention for sure.

I don't think big muscles on its own will get you women. There is other skills you need and other forums to read for that.


----------



## Sc4mp0

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> I think the main thing that will get you laid is the confidence boost you gain


And a lot of time cockiness and arrogance comes hand in hand as well.


----------



## Skye666

Tommy10 said:


> Not many strong men on here Eh Ewen ?


Shame that...but then it is BB forum


----------



## marknorthumbria

ewen said:


> View attachment 138815


----------



## Tommy10

Skye666 said:


> Shame that...but then it is BB forum


Plenty knobheads though


----------



## Skye666

Tommy10 said:


> Plenty knobheads though


Lol...I dare u to name and shame!!!!


----------



## Tommy10

Skye666 said:


> Lol...I dare u to name and shame!!!!


Where's the fun in that ?

You can take a horse to water but you can't make it fish......so why bother


----------



## Tommy10

I'm I'm Spain this week and I can definitely tell you muscles do attract


----------



## Huntingground

Tommy10 said:


> I'm I'm Spain this week and I can definitely tell you muscles do attract


Are you getting your fill Tommy


----------



## Tommy10

Huntingground said:


> Are you getting your fill Tommy


Yea Baby ! Yea !


----------



## PHMG

Yes. Big muscles do attract women. But big personalities attract them more and keep them.


----------



## big_jim_87

PHMG said:


> Yes. Big muscles do attract women. But big personalities attract them more and keep them.


So a guy with both is just awesome?


----------



## PHMG

big_jim_87 said:


> So a guy with both is just awesome?


Yes...i am mate


----------



## big_jim_87

PHMG said:


> Yes...i am mate


Hate to break it to ya...

Your a pr**k and a skinny one at that...

Surprised your Mrs has hung around so long lol


----------



## PHMG

big_jim_87 said:


> Hate to break it to ya...
> 
> Your a pr**k and a skinny one at that...
> 
> Surprised your Mrs has hung around so long lol


Ahh bless you jim 

Merry xmas mate.


----------



## big_jim_87

PHMG said:


> Ahh bless you jim
> 
> Merry xmas mate.


And a very merry Christmas to you and your misses


----------



## tns

I had my share of women with no gr8 physique. but overall the conversations i had with da ladies, along with friend ladies they do seem to go for a pair of big hands definitely.. i think its the 1st think they looking along with a cute butt.... so squat on my friends


----------



## tns

PHMG said:


> Yes. Big muscles do attract women. But big personalities attract them more and keep them.


YEAH but this post is about muscles, not personalities. and still if you have confidence you can win almost anybody. thats my style. (10years experience with a bloated belly from the beers)


----------



## PHMG

tns said:


> YEAH but this post is about muscles, not personalities. and still if you have confidence you can win almost anybody. thats my style. (10years experience with a bloated belly from the beers)


You've just contradicted yourself with your last 2 posts mate...


----------



## andyhuggins

PHMG said:


> You've just contradicted yourself with your last 2 posts mate...


LMFAO


----------



## tns

im not fluent. not my native language. in ours it sounds correct...


----------



## Loveleelady

There's just something so wow about big massive powerful thighs and arms big shoulders ahhhh its just soooo attractive - it projects such manliness and power and sex appeal - the bigger the better - nothing compares to a big big man


----------



## PHMG

Loveleelady said:


> There's just something so wow about big massive powerful thighs and arms big shoulders ahhhh its just soooo attractive - it projects such manliness and power and sex appeal - the bigger the better - nothing compares to a big big man


You are a minority though. Most girls will look at bigger guys and instantly think "coc.k" before they have even said a word.


----------



## Loveleelady

PHMG said:


> You are a minority though. Most girls will look at bigger guys and instantly think "coc.k" before they have even said a word.


lol no I know lots who dont


----------



## digitalis

PHMG said:


> You are a minority though. Most girls will look at bigger guys and instantly think "coc.k" before they have even said a word.


Honestly mate that's not the case in certain areas of the country. I can't think of many BIG blokes in S Wales who haven't got very good looking women, with them or after am.


----------



## PHMG

digitalis said:


> Honestly mate that's not the case in certain areas of the country. I can't think of many BIG blokes in S Wales who haven't got very good looking women, with them or after am.


Im hardly with a minging girl myself lol. Im just saying that the muscle alone wont be enough in my eyes. Unless you are talking for sex then obviously thats a given.


----------



## Loveleelady

digitalis said:


> Honestly mate that's not the case in certain areas of the country. I can't think of many BIG blokes in S Wales who haven't got very good looking women, with them or after am.


same here!

even wiv beast like faces if they big they get really gud lukin women


----------



## denisoner

Most girls like beach body's.. 6 pack and nicely toned. Can't go wrong


----------



## Loveleelady

denisoner said:


> Most girls like beach body's.. 6 pack and nicely toned. Can't go wrong


noooo

big massive massive as big as they can go pure animals!!!!


----------



## barsnack

digitalis said:


> Honestly mate that's not the case in certain areas of the country. I can't think of many BIG blokes in S Wales who haven't got very good looking women, with them or after am.


I bet they get the best sheep though


----------



## mal

barsnack said:


> I bet they get the best sheep though


South wales is to bodybuilding like surfing is to california,if your average build you wont pull

Size is everything.


----------



## barsnack

mal said:


> South wales is to bodybuilding like surfing is to california,if your average build you wont pull
> 
> Size is everything.


you reckon welsh people are so big in the South due to centuries of Interbreeding?


----------



## Loveleelady

barsnack said:


> you reckon welsh people are so big in the South due to centuries of Interbreeding?


 :whistling: pot kettle lols


----------



## Loveleelady

mal said:


> South wales is to bodybuilding like surfing is to california,if your average build you wont pull
> 
> Size is everything.


shame they'll speak wiv a welsh accent tho!


----------



## PHMG

barsnack said:


> you reckon welsh people are so big in the South due to centuries of Interbreeding?


Its more the fact that there is f.uck all money. Therefore we turn to our natural alpha male instincts to dictate hierarchy imo.


----------



## barsnack

Loveleelady said:


> :whistling: pot kettle lols


I know its tradition for the bride and grooms family to sit on opposite sides during their wedding, is this why during a Fermanagh wedding, everyone sits on one side


----------



## barsnack

PHMG said:


> Its more the fact that there is f.uck all money. Therefore we turn to our natural alpha male instincts to dictate hierarchy imo.


steal?


----------



## Loveleelady

barsnack said:


> I know its tradition for the bride and grooms family to sit on opposite sides during their wedding, is this why during a Fermanagh wedding, everyone sits on one side


lmao


----------



## Huntingground

@Loveleelady is getting frisky again. Anybody got any pics of their physique for her?


----------



## PHMG

Huntingground said:


> @Loveleelady is getting frisky again. Anybody got any pics of their physique for her?


here is mine:


----------



## theuppercuts

In all honesty. Have smashed some bangers when i've been off training for a while. But it sure don't hurt your chances having some!


----------



## Theorist

It's an individual thing but I think most women are going to be more attracted to someone that's above average in terms of size and/or fairly lean too. It's normal for women to automatically be attracted to that.


----------



## Twilheimer

Women tend to be attracted to figures of masculinity, not always, but tend to.

This doesn't always translate into being attracted to muscled men. In modern society, musculature isn't the be all and end all of appearing masculine.


----------



## Felipe92

Merkleman said:


> NO.


In every thread you just find the way to post pics of that asshole.

It must be pleasure to masturbate on his pics every day.


----------



## Trevor McDonald

I've found from experience the ladies who prefer the big men, who aren't lean at all tend to be overweight themselves. Where as the girls who like lean muscular guys tend to be in decent shape.


----------



## Lokken

As far as purely physical attraction goes, they like handsome faces the most. Everything else is gravy and a matter of personal preference.


----------



## Guest

Merkleman said:


> Every thread, slightly exaggerating.
> 
> Why the hate towards him anyway? What did he do to upset you so much?


Who is he ?


----------



## kuju

Hafpor said:


> Who is he ?


He was Zyzz.....mouthy model type who gained fame by basically shouting abotu himself a lot. Fair play to the guy in the sense that it worked...he had a great physique and that clearly took a lot of work....he made a great career out of his vanity basically and you have to give him props for that.

Still an utter c0ckwomble though.

But he was only abotu 13 stone so not exactly massive...just well defined and toned.

I suspect that probably helped his popularity with women but it was his arrogance and pretty boy looks that really nailed it.

As for the original question....I would have thought asking if muscles attract women makes as much sense as asking if blue eyes attract women. The answer is yes...for some women...


----------



## johnnya

Yes and some of these women aren't shallow dickberts...oh no hold on


----------



## Guest

The scientific answer.

Yes if you want to attract superficial airheads that enjoy having man candy on their arm.

No if you're looking for a long term relationship.

We all judge within seconds of seeing a person (it's human nature) but because of the way the media portrays these type of men, rightly or wrongly that judgement is likely to be negative.

If i remember correctly there was far more to this study but above are the results in a nutshell, over 7000 women took part.


----------



## Robbie789

Merkleman said:


> He wanted a better life for himself so he started lifting and gained more confidence. He posted his progress pictures on a forum and got a lot of attention from it (going from 130lbs to 220lbs eventually). He also posted Youtube videos of himself to show his gym, trolling and festival footage. He came across as arrogant and cocky in his videos, therefore people started to hate on him. He even said it was all an act though, that he's not like that in real life and everybody I've known to have met him has said what a down to earth guy he was.
> 
> His main message that he wanted to get across was basically; don't take life for granted, don't live a boring lifestyle, don't be a hard cùnt, don't hate on anybody, train hard and don't worry about what people think of you.
> 
> He died at 22 years old in 2011 whilst on holidays in Thailand.


I hope that's from wikipedia or something? :lol:


----------



## Galaxy

Merkleman said:


> He wanted a better life for himself so he started lifting and gained more confidence. He posted his progress pictures on a forum and got a lot of attention from it (going from 130lbs to 220lbs eventually). He also posted Youtube videos of himself to show his gym, trolling and festival footage. He came across as arrogant and cocky in his videos, therefore people started to hate on him. He even said it was all an act though, that he's not like that in real life and everybody I've known to have met him has said what a down to earth guy he was.
> 
> His main message that he wanted to get across was basically; *don't take life for granted*, don't live a boring lifestyle, don't be a hard cùnt, don't hate on anybody, train hard and don't worry about what people think of you.
> 
> He died at 22 years old in 2011 whilst on holidays in Thailand.


Bit ironic!! :lol:


----------



## Smitch

cooltt said:


> The scientific answer.
> 
> Yes if you want to attract superficial airheads that enjoy having man candy on their arm.
> 
> No if you're looking for a long term relationship.
> 
> We all judge within seconds of seeing a person (it's human nature) but because of the way the media portrays these type of men, rightly or wrongly that judgement is likely to be negative.
> 
> If i remember correctly there was far more to this study but above are the results in a nutshell, over 7000 women took part.


I've slept with a fair few birds I met online that just fancied what they saw and didn't see me as anything else but a shag, which is fair enough.

I've got no problem with that, but it's funny the amount of them that commented on how I'm not like they thought I would be on an intellectual level. Not saying I'm a genius but I'm pretty well read and most of them didn't expect me to have two brain cells let alone be able to have a decent level of conversation and a laugh.


----------



## husaberg

Smitch said:


> I've slept with a fair few birds I met online that just fancied what they saw and didn't see me as anything else but a shag, which is fair enough.
> 
> I've got no problem with that, but it's funny the amount of them that commented on how I'm not like they thought I would be on an intellectual level. Not saying I'm a genius but I'm pretty well read and most of them didn't expect me to have two brain cells let alone be able to have a decent level of conversation and a laugh.


i know what you mean mate i get a lot of that..not through banging but as i give treatments (reiki,massage etc) and most of the females i treat are suprised and many say i am not what they expected as i think they expect a hippy looking dude or some such but i find often that the women i come into contact with are not expecting a guy with some muscle size and a crew cut and tatoos to give the type of treatments i do and to have knowledge of the subjects we tend to chat about or to be well read in general..i am not upset by it as they seem more pleasantly suprised than anything but it does go to show we don't give the best of impressions


----------



## Strength.inc

I could never get girls to talk to me on dating sites till I put up some post gym shots while on Test/NPP/Clen.

Then my luck changed and I learned girls are mostly shallow whores who do mostly go for looks.

I never met a single one of them.


----------



## Kristina

Strength.inc said:


> Then my luck changed and I learned girls are mostly shallow whores who do mostly go for looks.


Bollocks. Just because I want my man to look after himself, doesn't make me a shallow whore. Just because I personally find *physical attraction, lust and sex* very important, does not make me a shallow whore.

We all have tastes; some men only prefer 'exotic' women, some men prefer 'curvy', some men prefer 'skinny model types' - some men like tall, some short. Some - of course - do not have preferences either way. To have a preference in physical attributes does not make a person shallow; if anything, it makes you a judgemental moron.

My personal preferences in men are big - bigger than average - this means tall and much more muscular than average (if you're a beast, then you'll probably catch my eye). HOWEVER - as far as I know, I am literally the only female amongst all my girlfriends who likes this. The rest of them prefer physically average-built men. That does NOT make me, or anyone else, shallow.

I don't settle for any less than what I work hard to offer my partner. (That's not to say that I'd ditch a boyfriend if he put on a few pounds, but we're talking healthy lifestyle). That goes across the board. People click with others for different reasons and if one of the biggest passions in your life is health, fitness, training, lifting etc.. then that is something couples can share with each other. It's sexy.

But each to their own.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Strength.inc said:


> I could never get girls to talk to me on dating sites till I put up some post gym shots while on Test/NPP/Clen.
> 
> Then my luck changed and I learned girls are mostly shallow whores who do mostly go for looks.
> 
> I never met a single one of them.


or you`re boring as fcuk ...


----------



## rakim

In the word of Jim Gaffigan...... Life is a little easier for attractive people. Think about it, if a stranger smiles at you and they're attractive, you think, "Oh, they're nice." But if the stranger's ugly, you're like, "What do they want? Get away from me weirdo."


----------



## Smitch

Strength.inc said:


> I could never get girls to talk to me on dating sites till I put up some post gym shots while on Test/NPP/Clen.
> 
> Then my luck changed and I learned girls are mostly shallow whores who do mostly go for looks.
> 
> I never met a single one of them.


All my pics are fully clothed on dating sites, no gym shots, the most revealing you'll get is a pic of me in a vest and shorts on holiday.

I have no issues pulling birds on these sites and purposefully don't put topless pics etc on them as it will undoubtedly only get you attention for that alone.


----------



## Strength.inc

ewen said:


> or you`re boring as fcuk ...


Could be buddy, could be.

I will monitor your posts to see if I can pick any tips on how to be cool. Fingers crossed!


----------



## aysandie

Who actually voted andy bolton/ronnie? YOu guys going full retard?


----------



## paullen

Out of all my mates the tall skinny (we're talking bean pole) has had the most about of luck with the ladies. He just talks the talk and is cheeky/rude, but very confident.


----------



## stone14

If big muscles paper thin skin and road map veins didn't attract women then I'd still get like that if I could, am not doing it for the women.


----------



## stone14

Tbh tho all the lasses iv had have all said they prefer me in my winter bulk (chunky) phase then my leaner ripped summer phase. Even tho they say I look better in the summer they still prefer me chunky, the said cuddles feels better! lol


----------



## aysandie

stone14 said:


> Tbh tho all the lasses iv had have all said they prefer me in my winter bulk (chunky) phase then my leaner ripped summer phase. Even tho they say I look better in the summer they still prefer me chunky, the said cuddles feels better! lol


Fat chicks not even once....


----------



## PHMG

stone14 said:


> Tbh tho all the lasses iv had have all said they prefer me in my winter bulk (chunky) phase then my leaner ripped summer phase. Even tho they say I look better in the summer they still prefer me chunky, the said cuddles feels better! lol


Which translates to "i hate it when your ripped in the summer because all the girls look at you and then judge me" :lol:


----------



## GaryMatt

PHMG said:


> Which translates to "i hate it when your ripped in the summer because all the girls look at you and then judge me" :lol:


That is factual, exactly right information.


----------



## rocky dennis

More so in England, but mostly girls don't give a **** out here in LOS.


----------



## Target

I'm in uni and normally it's the real skinny lads pulling rather than the big guys no matter what club it's in haha


----------



## Mingster

Target said:


> I'm in uni and normally it's the real skinny lads pulling rather than the big guys no matter what club it's in haha


That's because...

a) Not many woman at uni, mostly girls, and...

B) Most of the lads are starving to death as all their cash goes on booze and drugs...


----------



## aysandie

Mingster said:


> That's because...
> 
> a) Not many woman at uni, mostly girls, and...
> 
> B) Most of the lads are starving to death as all their cash goes on booze and drugs...


Or they are just good looking which is the main thing. I hate to admit it because that is something i can not really improve, but being good looking helps more than mass. I been bulking for a year and half now, but when i was lean... The comments about my looks from guys/females was better than the way i look atm.


----------



## Mingster

siamakdieded said:


> Or they are just good looking which is the main thing. I hate to admit it because that is something i can not really improve, but being good looking helps more than mass. I been bulking for a year and half now, but when i was lean... The comments about my looks from guys/females was better than the way i look atm.


As you get older I suspect you'll find personality plays a bigger role...


----------



## Uriel

I notoce when dating that many woman assume we are all egotistical man whores

correctly pmsl

but the guns get them wet


----------



## Target

Mingster said:


> That's because...
> 
> B) Most of the lads are starving to death as all their cash goes on booze and drugs...


True but somehow seem to stay lean year round even with takeaways 4 - 5 times a week :laugh:


----------



## Target

siamakdieded said:


> Or they are just good looking which is the main thing. I hate to admit it because that is something i can not really improve, but being good looking helps more than mass. I been bulking for a year and half now, but when i was lean... The comments about my looks from guys/females was better than the way i look atm.


Lads are mirrors of themselves at this age. Exact same hairstyle, clothes, size I don't know how girls choose between them


----------



## Kristina

I don't have an issue if less chicks are attracted to massive blokes; there aren't enough of you. So... more choice for me haha. 

More guys need to lift. Nothing worse than scrawny men.


----------



## Uriel

kristina said:


> I don't have an issue if less chicks are attracted to massive blokes; there aren't enough of you. So... more choice for me haha.
> 
> More guys need to lift. Nothing worse than scrawny men.


Yeah the skinny little fukers..........we should be allowed to eat them for free protein.........mmmmmm bbrraaiinnsssss


----------



## Captain lats

Mingster said:


> That's because...
> 
> a) Not many woman at uni, mostly girls, and...
> 
> B) Most of the lads are starving to death as all their cash goes on booze and drugs...


i love this son of odin. Everytime you post it always sounds super smart. Smooth moderator.


----------



## aysandie

Target said:


> Lads are mirrors of themselves at this age. Exact same hairstyle, clothes, size I don't know how girls choose between them


THis is the problem with many guys, they think it is all to do with how big your arms are or some bs like that. Aesthetics is not quantifiable, guys have different jaw structures/hair/height/skin colour. Seen too many tall guys with ugly girls, and massive guys with ugly girls (Haven't seen a guy above 15% bf with a hot girl ,srs). Yet i seen many tall guys/good face/reasonable mass with hot girls. I think the aim with women (Physically) is to be well rounded guy that is better than most guys but still attractive to the vast majority of women, what guys think women want to much different than what women actually want. 99% of women find frank zane disgusting, so finding any that likes a powerlifter physique lol.


----------



## MRSTRONG

kristina said:


> I don't have an issue if less chicks are attracted to massive blokes; there aren't enough of you. So... more choice for me haha.
> 
> More guys need to lift. Nothing worse than scrawny men.


Hi


----------



## Target

Around the age of 18 - 24 lads are as much trophies to girls as girls are to lads.. want to show them off to there friends. Justifying a bulk while holding a chubby round face compared to skinny lads staying lean year round is hard to do :laugh:


----------



## aysandie

Target said:


> Around the age of 18 - 24 lads are as much trophies to girls as girls are to lads.. want to show them off to there friends. Justifying a bulk while holding a chubby round face compared to skinny lads staying lean year round is hard to do :laugh:


I am far from lean (Prob 15% ish), but i admire guys hovering at 8% region. Diet is harder than lifting weights and gear.


----------



## gymlady

I think I feel some kind of "protection" being with a guy with some muscles and defo I feel more comfortable with a guy that has bigger biceps/triceps than me lol.


----------



## Kristina

gymlady said:


> I feel more comfortable with a guy that has bigger biceps/triceps than me lol.


So true! The man has to be able to lift at least double the weight on all my lifts - just does it for me!


----------



## Kristina

I have to add... nothing more unattractive than a bloke who lifts with **** form or partial reps...argh. So off putting.


----------



## gymlady

funny fact/ irony is i never been in a relationship with a guy that goes to the gym as often as I do.


----------



## Target

siamakdieded said:


> I am far from lean (Prob 15% ish), but i admire guys hovering at 8% region. Diet is harder than lifting weights and gear.


I don't mean shredded lean, I mean skinny guys who barely train girls prefer that to big guys at that age. Rare occurance for a girl to prefer a bigger guy


----------



## aysandie

Target said:


> I don't mean shredded lean, I mean skinny guys who barely train girls prefer that to big guys at that age. Rare occurance for a girl to prefer a bigger guy


It is all about your looks . TOo many people play too much attention to their physique and forget the basics. Here is a pic of my mum and my brother, both look a lot better than most of the males/feamles on this site (My bro is 15 on the right, and my mum was 30 and gave birth to me 4 months prior. Most people enter this false delusion of thinking they need to get massive to be attractive (hence why some voted that you need to look like ronnie or a power lifter). Not the case at all from my personal exp.


----------



## Skye666

Strength.inc said:


> I could never get girls to talk to me on dating sites till I put up some post gym shots while on Test/NPP/Clen.
> 
> Then my luck changed and I learned girls are mostly shallow whores who do mostly go for looks.
> 
> I never met a single one of them.


Don't need to call them whores!! ... And surely this works both ways guys only go for girls based on looks mostly.


----------



## eezy1

siamakdieded said:


> It is all about your looks . TOo many people play too much attention to their physique and forget the basics. Here is a pic of my mum and my brother, both look a lot better than most of the males/feamles on this site (My bro is 15 on the right, and my mum was 30 and gave birth to me 4 months prior. Most people enter this false delusion of thinking they need to get massive to be attractive (hence why some voted that you need to look like ronnie or a power lifter). Not the case at all from my personal exp.
> 
> View attachment 149509
> View attachment 149510


lets see what ur mum looks like in @Skye666 `s pants


----------



## Kristina

siamakdieded said:


> It is all about your looks . TOo many people play too much attention to their physique and forget the basics. Here is a pic of my mum and my brother, both look a lot better than most of the males/feamles on this site (My bro is 15, and my mum was 30 and gave birth to me 4 months prior. Most people enter this false delusion of thinking they need to get massive to be attractive (hence why some voted that you need to look like ronnie or a power lifter). Not the case at all from my personal exp.
> 
> View attachment 149509
> View attachment 149510


I see what you're trying to say but you can't exactly choose how "attractive" you are; the best you can do is dress, wash and groom yourself like a decent human being, essentially.

Your brother (on the right?) is very cute - reminds me of the young Travolta!


----------



## aysandie

eezy1 said:


> lets see what ur mum looks like in @Skye666 `s pants


Lol, she would never dare taking any pics like that. Seen a few of when she was in her 20's she was really amazing, all she did was eat and work really hard so i think she burnt most of it off.


----------



## Skye666

eezy1 said:


> lets see what ur mum looks like in @Skye666 `s pants


Lol...cheeky!


----------



## Skye666

siamakdieded said:


> Lol, she would never dare taking any pics like that. Seen a few of when she was in her 20's she was really amazing, all she did was eat and work really hard so i think she burnt most of it off.


If she would never dare..I guess this make me a dare devil...I think it's really nice of u to big ya mum so u should too :thumbup1:


----------



## aysandie

kristina said:


> I see what you're trying to say but you can't exactly choose how "attractive" you are; the best you can do is dress, wash and groom yourself like a decent human being, essentially.
> 
> Your brother (on the right?) is very cute - reminds me of the young Travolta!


Bodyfat plays a major role, but essentially you are right. You can not really improve how attractive you are, yet i found lots of things do help, Trim beard/haircut, recently i started facial regime which i think is helping to a small scale. I used to be 95kg, but cut down to 72kg with lots of comments from random guys/girls (I am a mirror image of my brother apparently), so i am a strong believer in facial aesthetics.


----------



## barsnack

siamakdieded said:


> Lol, she would never dare taking any pics like that. *Seen a few of when she was in her 20's she was really amazing*, all she did was eat and work really hard so i think she burnt most of it off.


must have been awkward, knocking one out over your mom


----------



## Smitch

siamakdieded said:


> It is all about your looks . TOo many people play too much attention to their physique and forget the basics. Here is a pic of my mum and my brother, both look a lot better than most of the males/feamles on this site (My bro is 15 on the right, and my mum was 30 and gave birth to me 4 months prior. Most people enter this false delusion of thinking they need to get massive to be attractive (hence why some voted that you need to look like ronnie or a power lifter). Not the case at all from my personal exp.
> 
> View attachment 149509
> View attachment 149510


Looks like some pics from the Borat film.


----------



## Wheyman

I spent a lot of time with Ryan Terry and i would say he does not have a problem getting the girls


----------



## GGLynch89

Where is the women like what ever they want as long as it has a over the avarage sized penis option?


----------



## Captain lats

GGLynch89 said:


> Where is the women like what ever they want as long as it has a over the avarage sized penis option?


and lots of money?


----------



## anna1

at a first glance , muscles are attractive - to me at least. it also helps being clean , and not actin' like a pr*ick


----------



## Guest

anna1 said:


> at a first glance , muscles are attractive - to me at least. it also helps being clean , and not actin' like a pr*ick


Well speaking of the latter, there's an abundance of those on here


----------



## anna1

Hafpor said:


> Well speaking of the latter, there's an abundance of those on here


  Couldn't comment on that >> but I'll take your word for it !


----------



## SwAn1

Its really simple woman late teens early twenties go for looks, after that age all they care about is the wallet


----------



## anna1

SwAn1 said:


> Its really simple woman late teens early twenties go for looks, after that age all they care about is the wallet


why would u say that ?


----------



## SwAn1

anna1 said:


> why would u say that ?


Whenever you see an old fat balding guy in his 100k motor he has a stunner next to him the same can't be said for women. You never see a fat ugly old hag with loads of money with a good looking fella. Men think about their dicks women think about money


----------



## SwAn1

anna1 said:


> why would u say that ?


Also I sold my sh!t car recently and since buying an expensive car I get eyed up by gold diggers all the time, I didn't get a single look in a sh!t car


----------



## Captain lats

SwAn1 said:


> Its really simple woman late teens early twenties go for looks, after that age all they care about is the wallet




she steal my money...


----------



## anna1

SwAn1 said:


> Also I sold my sh!t car recently and since buying an expensive car I get eyed up by gold diggers all the time, I didn't get a single look in a sh!t car


got an expensive car ? what kind ? got my full attention now !!!


----------



## SwAn1

anna1 said:


> got an expensive car ? what kind ? got my full attention now !!!


Porche 911 bought from @essexboy


----------



## anna1

SwAn1 said:


> Porche 911 bought from @essexboy


sweeeeet ! enjoy the car And the ladies' attention then .

my ex had a porche .dumped him cause he was an *sshole .when I met him he was ridin' a scooter ... it meant the same to me .


----------



## SwAn1

anna1 said:


> sweeeeet ! enjoy the car And the ladies' attention then .
> 
> my ex had a porche .dumped him cause he was an *sshole .when I met him he was ridin' a scooter ... it meant the same to me .


Yeah but you could be a minger, we just don't know (jk)


----------



## anna1

SwAn1 said:


> Yeah but you could be a minger, we just don't know (jk)


whats a minger to u ? r u asking if I'm ugly?


----------



## sneeky_dave

anna1 said:


> sweeeeet ! enjoy the car And the ladies' attention then .
> 
> my ex had a porche .dumped him cause he was an *sshole .when I met him he was ridin' a scooter ... it meant the same to me .


He must of been a douche to be a scooter rider AND a porsche driver :/


----------



## anna1

sneeky_dave said:


> He must of been a douche to be a scooter rider AND a porsche driver :/


cant argue with that ! he was a douche .


----------



## anna1

well, I'm not a dooog @SwAn1


----------



## Guest

anna1 said:


> well, I'm not a dooog @SwAn1


Knew that from your backside


----------



## anna1

Hafpor said:


> Knew that from your backside


damn! thanx


----------



## SwAn1

Hafpor said:


> Knew that from your backside


----------



## Guest

anna1 said:


> damn! thanx


:laugh: Really , there's no need .


----------



## Guest

SwAn1 said:


>


Don't , I'll top myself :no:


----------



## GGLynch89

Captain lats said:


> and lots of money?


Nah just the penis, its all they care about these days.


----------



## musclemate

Whilst not politically correct... In my experience as long as your male and breathing, don't look like a loser or tosser...and can hold a decent conversation... Your in


----------



## ryda

Me and my mrs were discussing this the other day and she said any woman who claims they don't like muscles are in denial lol

But i think it's an age think like most of the attention I get off women wen am out and about are off 30+ year olds younger women want Justin bieber and Harry styles


----------



## Skye666

ryda said:


> Me and my mrs were discussing this the other day and she said any woman who claims they don't like muscles are in denial lol
> 
> But i think it's an age think like most of the attention I get off women wen am out and about are off 30+ year olds younger women want Justin bieber and Harry styles


It all depends though......I really appreciate muscle on guys but in truth it dosnt do a lot for me iv been around muscular men for years so I think it's just the norm .....u have the 30+women and the 'hen' women who prob have never been with a guy with muscle and go crazy for it when they see muscle on tv or stripping but then say...i wouldn't be with a guy with muscle I don't like it!!! It's coz they wouldn't feel confident enough to be with one most likely.


----------



## Skye666

musclemate said:


> Whilst not politically correct... In my experience as long as your male and breathing, don't look like a loser or tosser... Your in


Lol what kind of women are u seeing


----------



## zasker

Ill add my two pence on on this.

I don't think it does directly attract women, I think it's the fact we look after ourselves and care about what we eat/drink and also care about how we look.

But in my experience it's only the birds in late 20's upwards that appreciate it, young ones just want to yolo... Did I use that right?


----------



## musclemate

Skye666 said:


> Lol what kind of women are u seeing


Just one... For 14 years. We met in a bar, drunken fumble and shag... never looked back. :innocent:

My comment was more geared for when I was 18-25 many many years ago. You remember that far back @Skye666? or has the altzeimers fully taken hold yet? :lol: love you really


----------



## eezy1

if it took a car for you to start getting noticed by women you cant be very blessed in the looks department :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

Each to their own. I'm a sucker for muscles but some of my mates completely aren't.


----------



## lewis-cheetham

At my current state I seem to attract attention from females, I don't really know if I could place it in the "they find it attractive" but they are certainly drawn towards it. However I'm not fully confident in saying they'd love to be with the likes of Ronnie Coleman. I think what would be unattractive to them is the fact you cant always take them out for meals and the sort of thing they'd need to put up with. When you have muscle you feel better, you carry yourself better your charisma is much higher (they may even sense higher test levels??) so therefore that plays a massive part in it IMO


----------



## ryda

Skye666 said:


> It all depends though......I really appreciate muscle on guys but in truth it dosnt do a lot for me iv been around muscular men for years so I think it's just the norm .....u have the 30+women and the 'hen' women who prob have never been with a guy with muscle and go crazy for it when they see muscle on tv or stripping but then say...i wouldn't be with a guy with muscle I don't like it!!! It's coz they wouldn't feel confident enough to be with one most likely.


Yh she also said the same confidence thing aswel


----------



## MySuppCheck

A lot of what's considered attractive is set to some degree by the media, and tends to influence people. Take models for example - the trends of what fashion houses want in their models tends to flux a great deal. When David Gandy first started out - he was told he was "too big" to be a model....He was then approached at a later date as the houses then decided that's the image they wanted to promote. You can see the trends in film too - check out the action movie stars of today (Expendables, Captain America etc) compared with ones in the 90's (Speed, The Matrix etc) - they're huge! But again - rewind a bit to the 80's (Predator, Rambo etc) and the size of today is back there too. It all works in phases. Pretty interesting when you read into it


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Some most definitely. Some definitely not. Different strokes for different folks.

Some don't like the attention the men get and not them.


----------



## Shawrie

My mrs loves it obviously but i have on occasion had a few strange reactions, i trained shoulders on friday tea time and then went straight to the trafford centre to meet the mrs, i walked out of hmv and this maybe 18 yr old girl prob about 5ft4 walked straight into me and slowly looked up, i was unsure the way it was gonna go. After a second or two she let out a eeeeeeewwwwwww!!!! And ran in the opposite direction with her mate.It actually did me a favour because shes often said are you going to the gym to impress the ladies, in jest of course, i turned to her and just sed see,now do you belive me.lol

I often notice women screwing there faces up at me wen out and about, especially if i have a vest on, id say i get more looks from men an also yung kids just starin up at me.lol


----------



## Guest

Shawrie said:


> My mrs loves it obviously but i have on occasion had a few strange reactions, i trained shoulders on friday tea time and then went straight to the trafford centre to meet the mrs, i walked out of hmv and this maybe 18 yr old girl prob about 5ft4 walked straight into me and slowly looked up, i was unsure the way it was gonna go. After a second or two she let out a eeeeeeewwwwwww!!!! And ran in the opposite direction with her mate.It actually did me a favour because shes often said are you going to the gym to impress the ladies, in jest of course, i turned to her and just sed see,now do you belive me.lol
> 
> I often notice women screwing there faces up at me wen out and about, especially if i have a vest on, id say i get more looks from men an also yung kids just starin up at me.lol


Thats cuz you look like a [email protected] monster mate.

look at them god dam shoulders.

:rockon:


----------



## Fortunatus

Shawrie said:


> My mrs loves it obviously but i have on occasion had a few strange reactions, i trained shoulders on friday tea time and then went straight to the trafford centre to meet the mrs, i walked out of hmv and this maybe 18 yr old girl prob about 5ft4 walked straight into me and slowly looked up, i was unsure the way it was gonna go. After a second or two she let out a eeeeeeewwwwwww!!!! And ran in the opposite direction with her mate.It actually did me a favour because shes often said are you going to the gym to impress the ladies, in jest of course, i turned to her and just sed see,now do you belive me.lol
> 
> I often notice women screwing there faces up at me wen out and about, especially if i have a vest on, id say i get more looks from men an also yung kids just starin up at me.lol


my old mans over there and his a bit cvnt


----------



## Skye666

musclemate said:


> Just one... For 14 years. We met in a bar, drunken fumble and shag... never looked back. :innocent:
> 
> My comment was more geared for when I was 18-25 many many years ago. You remember that far back @Skye666? or has the altzeimers fully taken hold yet? :lol: love you really


OI mr ...yh I vaguely remember lol


----------



## eezy1

@Skye666 is attracted to the big bulges :tongue: :innocent:


----------



## Skye666

eezy1 said:


> @Skye666 is attracted to the big bulges :tongue: :innocent:


Oh really....just coz ur one of the weeeeeeeners :lol:


----------



## eezy1

Skye666 said:


> Oh really....just coz ur one of the weeeeeeeners :lol:


dont tell everyone that! :whistling:


----------



## gymspaz

Course big muscles attract women, I'm swimming in fanny all the time


----------



## Skye666

gymspaz said:


> Course big muscles attract women, I'm swimming in fanny all the time


Swimming? I suggest they get doing them pelvic exercises :whistling:


----------



## gymspaz

Skye666 said:


> Swimming? I suggest they get doing them pelvic exercises :whistling:


its not that, its because I make them so wet... when I walk into Tesco with a vest on they have to have people on standby with the wet floor signs and mops just in case I cause a gusher


----------



## Skye666

gymspaz said:


> its not that, its because I make them so wet... when I walk into Tesco with a vest on they have to have people on standby with the wet floor signs and mops just in case I cause a gusher


Lol oh wot ever


----------



## Dazza

Odd as this might sound, i actually dislike the attention on occasions.

All i want to do is my shopping, and i get some outright staring or bumping just to get my attention.

Truth be told im usually a hot sweaty mess, running tren and in no mood for any shenanigans, well ok maybe sometimes.

I've always held the belief that if you're doing it purely for the girls, then you're doing it for the wrong reasons.


----------



## PHMG

Dazzza said:


> Odd as this might sound, i actually dislike the attention on occasions.
> 
> All i want to do is my shopping, and i get some outright staring or bumping just to get my attention.
> 
> Truth be told im usually a hot sweaty mess, running tren and in no mood for any shenanigans, well ok maybe sometimes.
> 
> I've always held the belief that if you're doing it purely for the girls, then you're doing it for the wrong reasons.


Unless your a single lad, then I think that's a more legit reason than any.


----------



## PHMG

Merkleman said:


> Or gay


If your gay, then nothing gets the men more than muscle.

I sh.it you not, I was having a p.iss in a gay bar and a guy walks in trying to have a look and offered me £20 and a drink if I stood at the bar with him.

...I let him buy me the drink then walked off...cos that's just f.ucking weird.


----------



## AlexB18

Speaking from my personal experiences here, i think the added confidence from losing a bit of weight and having a bit of mass on your frame definately helps ive noticed since i started training i get a lot more looks than i used to, still a fatty like but just not as much as i was, r lass has noticed it too i walk around with a smile on my face, i find it easier to talk to people because of the confidence increase, but muscles in general yeah they will probably get you looks but if youve got the personality of a teaspoon then its pretty pointless, unless your a single lad that is.


----------



## gymspaz

PHMG said:


> If your gay, then nothing gets the men more than muscle.
> 
> I sh.it you not, I was having a p.iss in a gay bar and a guy walks in trying to have a look and offered me £20 and a drink if I stood at the bar with him.
> 
> ...I let him buy me the drink then walked off...cos that's just f.ucking weird.


Accepting the drink was still a bit gay for pay though.

Have you got Skype ?


----------



## PHMG

gymspaz said:


> Accepting the drink was still a bit gay for pay though.
> 
> Have you got Skype ?


Never turn down a free drink from anyone!!


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Dazzza said:


> Odd as this might sound, i actually dislike the attention on occasions.
> 
> All i want to do is my shopping, and i get some outright staring or bumping just to get my attention.
> 
> Truth be told im usually a hot sweaty mess, running tren and in no mood for any shenanigans, well ok maybe sometimes.
> 
> I've always held the belief that if you're doing it purely for the girls, then you're doing it for the wrong reasons.


I'd echo the annoying part. Every day life is a one of comments from nearly everywhere you go.

Yo gets it too, everything you do, everywhere you go you are answering questions on your build and either getting flirted with, joked about, questions on diet etc.

Just let me shop! LOL


----------



## amy_robin

Hmmm...im not so sure anymore.... its lovely to look at but it comes with gear and a bad experience has scared the hell out of me.....I know my experience is rare but even still....so in answer to the question ofcourse they are attractive...just from a distance x


----------



## Dazza

amy_robin said:


> Hmmm...im not so sure anymore.... its lovely to look at but it comes with gear and a bad experience has scared the hell out of me.....I know my experience is rare but even still....so in answer to the question ofcourse they are attractive...just from a distance x


Well I can safely say it sounds like your ex was bit of a cock.

I'm running tren, yes it doesn't help my mood, but you don't see me running my mouth off.

You just have to learn how reign it in.

Many use tren as an excuse to act like a ****.


----------



## amy_robin

Dazzza said:


> Well I can safely say it sounds like your ex was bit of a cock.
> 
> I'm running tren, yes it doesn't help my mood, but you don't see me running my mouth off.
> 
> You just have to learn how reign it in.
> 
> Many use tren as an excuse to act like a ****.


Yeah its crazy big men actually scare me now... still find em very attractive though.....I hate how a few idiots give steroids a bad name it winds me up how they get blamed for everything


----------



## Dazza

amy_robin said:


> Yeah its crazy big men actually scare me now... still find em very attractive though.....I hate how a few idiots give steroids a bad name it winds me up how they get blamed for everything


Sounds to me you just need to find the right person.

Plenty have pulled here in the past, don't see why people get so pent up about it.

After all it's just window shopping.


----------



## amy_robin

Dazzza said:


> Sounds to me you just need to find the right person.
> 
> Plenty have pulled here in the past, don't see why people get so pent up about it.
> 
> After all it's just window shopping.


I would deffo never have the guts to spk to you ginormous lot in day to day life!!!


----------



## PHMG

amy_robin said:


> I would deffo never have the guts to spk to you ginormous lot in day to day life!!!


That's ok. If we could tell you were shy, we would approach you in a completely non intimidating way.

And you would be like "ahh, he's not like all those other self obsessed bodybuilders, he's kind and gentle".

And we are think "can't wait to fuc.k this girl and drop the nice guy act" :lol:


----------



## amy_robin

PHMG said:


> That's ok. If we could tell you were shy, we would approach you in a completely non intimidating way.
> 
> And you would be like "ahh, he's not like all those other self obsessed bodybuilders, he's kind and gentle".
> 
> And we are think "can't wait to fuc.k this girl and drop the nice guy act" :lol:


Haha I would most likely go bright red and go hide at the squat rack if I was approached


----------



## PHMG

amy_robin said:


> Haha I would most likely go bright red and go hide at the squat rack if I was approached


They have squat racks in your bars and nightclubs....that's weird?!


----------



## amy_robin

PHMG said:


> They have squat racks in your bars and nightclubs....that's weird?!


I was talkin about in the gym....no other way would one of u lot approach me!!! Mutual training interest maybe but on a night out not a chance lmao


----------



## Major Eyeswater

From personal experience, I'd say that muscle does attract women. I've got a face like a bag of spanners, and I have what's called a 'negative resting face' - which means I look like I'm scowling most of the time, so I've never really had much female attention until I got back into training a few years ago.

Sod's law - in my teens when I was desperate, they weren't interested. Now I'm in my late 40's & happily married, I'm getting eyelashes fluttered at me all the bloody time.

Mind you - the attention I'm getting from women is nothing compared to the attention I'm getting from gay blokes. If I wasn't so straight I wouldn't be able to walk properly.


----------



## PHMG

amy_robin said:


> I was talkin about in the gym....no other way would one of u lot approach me!!! Mutual training interest maybe but on a night out not a chance lmao


Lol. Ahh bless. You say that like you would be making a conscious decision on the matter :lol:


----------



## amy_robin

PHMG said:


> Lol. Ahh bless. You say that like you would be making a conscious decision on the matter :lol:


lol....would likely be unconscious in that situation


----------



## PHMG

amy_robin said:


> lol....would likely be unconscious in that situation


Yeah that's the plan :lol: :lol:


----------



## amy_robin

PHMG said:


> Yeah that's the plan :lol: :lol:


Lmao!! Isnt that illegal?? Must be nice for you bodybuilders to watch women turn into a blubbering mess all the time


----------



## PHMG

amy_robin said:


> Lmao!! Isnt that illegal?? Must be nice for you bodybuilders to watch women turn into a blubbering mess all the time


Well it's a grey area, if your so smashed you can't say no....who's going to believe you anyway


----------



## amy_robin

PHMG said:


> Well it's a grey area, if your so smashed you can't say no....who's going to believe you anyway


This is true!! Personally I would like to be able to remeber it!!


----------



## PHMG

amy_robin said:


> This is true!! Personally I would like to be able to remeber it!!


Cheeky. I'm a married spud.


----------



## amy_robin

PHMG said:


> Cheeky. I'm a married spud.


Haha....I know you are I was talking about bb in general !!!


----------



## PHMG

amy_robin said:


> Haha....I know you are I was talking about bb in general !!!


....sure.

...blatant back tracking :lol:


----------



## amy_robin

PHMG said:


> ....sure.
> 
> ...blatant back tracking :lol:


*Hangs head in shame* lmao!!


----------



## PHMG

amy_robin said:


> *Hangs head in shame* lmao!!


Go on then, get your coat.


----------



## amy_robin

PHMG said:


> Go on then, get your coat.


Yep im going to hide under it lmao!


----------



## Dan94

Probably the best place to post this.. but are some girls seriously fúcking stupid? I swear, girls constantly say how they prefer personality over looks. That boys who go to the gym all the time is annoying. Steroids are bad. If you have a good physique, you obviously love yourself; the list goes on...

Yet they all seem to post pictures up and fantasise over celeb's with nice bodies, abs etc?! its fúcking stupid :lol:

/rant


----------



## DappaDonDave

****, I just liked a merkleman post...FFS


----------



## SickCurrent

Merkleman said:


> They're full of shít mate. They only say it's repulsive to make them feel better about themselves, because they know they look like shít stood next to a guy with a good physique. Don't fall into the trap guys they're trolling us!


I find its helpful to wear a turkish eye for this reason. It wards off the evil eye. srs No gyno or acne issues since wearing one of these. Totally srs.


----------



## troponin

Merkleman said:


> They're full of shít mate. They only say it's repulsive to make them feel better about themselves, because they know they look like shít stood next to a guy with a good physique. Don't fall into the trap guys they're trolling us!


Welcome back.


----------



## Dazza

Say one thing, it attracts a lot of guys.

Really getting fed up with them tailing me.


----------



## dj case

my big c0ck gets all the birds

and my massive car

big wod

steak meal

nice wine

then take um right up the wrongun

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

happy days xx


----------



## Test-e

dj case said:


> my big c0ck gets all the birds
> 
> and my massive car
> 
> big wod
> 
> steak meal
> 
> nice wine
> 
> then take um right up the wrongun
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> happy days xx


the **** did I just read? LOL.


----------



## armor king

I think they do but i couldnt care less really


----------



## Xage

This question is like asking what icecreame taste does girl prefer?`

There is no real answer. Thank god otherwise it would be a shame for all the males not fitting the description -.-

Most girls like muscles ofc! It's a very attractive feature and very male-like. What guys don't like a great ass at a girl? Breast are of different opinions, personally i dont like them to big as IMO it ruins the feminin side of a girl. But i have friends who prefer big ass silicone breast.

I've talk with girls that prefer their guys to be lean and semi ripped (I.e soccer players) and then there are types like my girl. She likes my muscles, but it's not like if i lost it all she would find me less attractive. She always said that as long as she feels feminin next to me. It doesn't matter if i'm 240 or 190.


----------



## Skye666

Xage said:


> This question is like asking what icecreame taste does girl prefer?`
> 
> There is no real answer. Thank god otherwise it would be a shame for all the males not fitting the description -.-
> 
> Most girls like muscles ofc! It's a very attractive feature and very male-like. What guys don't like a great ass at a girl? Breast are of different opinions, personally i dont like them to big as IMO it ruins the feminin side of a girl. But i have friends who prefer big ass silicone breast.
> 
> I've talk with girls that prefer their guys to be lean and semi ripped (I.e soccer players) and then there are types like my girl. She likes my muscles, but it's not like if i lost it all she would find me less attractive. She always said that as long as she feels feminin next to me. It doesn't matter if i'm 240 or 190.


Ur mrs is lying  . Ps as Long as she feels feminine next to u???? Lol what does that mean


----------



## Skye666

dj case said:


> my big c0ck gets all the birds
> 
> and my massive car
> 
> big wod
> 
> steak meal
> 
> nice wine
> 
> then take um right up the wrongun
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> happy days xx


Oh ohhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## EpicSquats

Skye666 said:


> Oh ohhhhhhhhhh!


Impressed Skye?


----------



## SickCurrent

The Rave said:


> Just thought id put a post about big muscles and your experiences with women.
> 
> My understanding is that to be prime totty to the ladies, you need to be a bit bigger than your average joe plus have a six pack.
> 
> Anyone got any comments? I know this is a very general question and some women like them big and some don't, so lets take an 'on the whole' approach.
> 
> :lift:
> 
> Cheers, The Rave


Who cares what they like O/P? They only like what they can't have FACT! Therefore always disregard females....Treat them mean keep them keen 

sICkc

inb4 liberal feminist phaggy responce


----------



## LeVzi

It does make a difference, but then seems to me that it attracts more superficial women. Once they show interest cos of the body, the whole "What car you drive, got a nice house, how much you earn, you gonna buy me things" comes up and that's a deal killer.

I hate women like that, gold digging biatches. Not a caring bone in their bodies.


----------



## IGotTekkers

Merkleman said:


> They're full of shít mate. They only say it's repulsive to make them feel better about themselves, because they know they look like shít stood next to a guy with a good physique. Don't fall into the trap guys they're trolling us!


Yes merksmiester!


----------



## IGotTekkers

LeVzi said:


> It does make a difference, but then seems to me that it attracts more superficial women. Once they show interest cos of the body, the whole "What car you drive, got a nice house, how much you earn, you gonna buy me things" comes up and that's a deal killer.
> 
> I hate women like that, gold digging biatches. Not a caring bone in their bodies.


That's like saying only superficial men go for fit women. Looks are the first and most important attraction. It's only superficial if it goes no further than that.


----------



## Xage

Skye666 said:


> Ur mrs is lying  . Ps as Long as she feels feminine next to u???? Lol what does that mean


Size wise. She's 1.54 cm (Tiny, so i guess she'll never have to worry about not feeling feminin lol  ) You know.. we all seen the tiny dudes with a girlfriend whos arms are bigger than his. Guess it's hard to feel feminin when the cloth comes off


----------



## Skye666

Xage said:


> Size wise. She's 1.54 cm (Tiny, so i guess she'll never have to worry about not feeling feminin lol  ) You know.. we all seen the tiny dudes with a girlfriend whos arms are bigger than his. Guess it's hard to feel feminin when the cloth comes off


Oh I see ...well easy to have bigger arms than some of the men on here coz they more about eyebrows and hair than muscle :whistling:


----------



## Skye666

LeVzi said:


> It does make a difference, but then seems to me that it attracts more superficial women. Once they show interest cos of the body, the whole "What car you drive, got a nice house, how much you earn, you gonna buy me things" comes up and that's a deal killer.
> 
> I hate women like that, gold digging biatches. Not a caring bone in their bodies.


Have u had that experience? Can't imagine asking someone how much they earn and what house etc just coz they look fit.


----------



## Dazza

Skye666 said:


> Oh I see ...well easy to have bigger arms than some of the men on here coz they more about eyebrows and hair than muscle :whistling:


It's like anything, if you need to blow your own trumpet, then you can't be doing a very good job.


----------



## Skye666

Dazzza said:


> It's like anything, if you need to blow your own trumpet, then you can't be doing a very good job.


If u can blow ur own trumpet .....il be impressed!


----------



## Cronus

Do muscles attract big women?


----------



## Dazza

Cronus said:


> Do muscles attract big women?


Mixed bag there, many don't as it makes themselves very conscious of their own weight problem.


----------



## bail

Cronus said:


> Do muscles attract big women?


My misses couldn't give a fvck lol

Almost like it's all a waste of time

All I get is on a Fri Sat night when I work doors loads of drunk pricks grabbing my arms


----------



## Stormborn91

Don't know about other women but muscles certainly attract me..... Partly because a man with muscles shows they are capable of hard work, dedication, discipline etc. and partly because they just look flippin' HOT


----------



## Skye666

Cronus said:


> Do muscles attract big women?


I'd guess yes..for some


----------



## #powerful

Skye666 said:


> If u can blow ur own trumpet .....il be impressed!


My mates called me gay when i first started yoga, but a year later and now i can suck my own dick !!!

So who's gay now haha.............wait what


----------



## Natalie

Yes when its mixed with some intelligence and humour


----------



## SSJay

Stormborn91 said:


> Don't know about other women but muscles certainly attract me..... Partly because a man with muscles shows they are capable of hard work, dedication, discipline etc. and partly because they just look flippin' HOT


It can also show they are vain, egotistical and conceited but each to their own lol


----------



## Skye666

#powerful said:


> My mates called me gay when i first started yoga, but a year later and now i can suck my own dick !!!
> 
> So who's gay now haha.............wait what


Lol...picture...no no nooooo I'm kidding.

I saw a guy do this in a club once never seen it since...it was a gay club no word of a lie he sat on a chair messed with it for a few seconds and then just leaned forward...weird to see. Wait what..YOUR SO GAY


----------



## LeVzi

Skye666 said:


> Have u had that experience? Can't imagine asking someone how much they earn and what house etc just coz they look fit.


Unfortunately yes. The muscles get the initial interest, but then if you dont earn 50,000 a year and drive an aston, they move on.

I'd probably say that's more to do with the area I live in than anything else now that I think about it. But yeah, they are very superficial around here.


----------



## Craig92

Skye666 said:


> Lol...picture...no no nooooo I'm kidding.
> 
> I saw a guy do this in a club once never seen it since...it was a gay club no word of a lie he sat on a chair messed with it for a few seconds and then just leaned forward...weird to see. Wait what..YOUR SO GAY


That's absoltlely disgusting!

I mean he's in a gay bar and still has to do it himself?! Every man for himself aye!!


----------



## Skye666

LeVzi said:


> Unfortunately yes. The muscles get the initial interest, but then if you dont earn 50,000 a year and drive an aston, they move on.
> 
> I'd probably say that's more to do with the area I live in than anything else now that I think about it. But yeah, they are very superficial around here.


Oh dear that's not good.....can I see ur muscles please :whistling:


----------



## Skye666

Craig92 said:


> That's absoltlely disgusting!
> 
> I mean he's in a gay bar and still has to do it himself?! Every man for himself aye!!


Yep..but I think most of the strippers in gay bars are straight he was just very flexible .....have u tried it yet? :lol:


----------



## Craig92

Skye666 said:


> Yep..but I think most of the strippers in gay bars are straight he was just very flexible .....have u tried it yet? :lol:


Can't say Iv ever tried it myself, not sure I ever will but who knows!

Iv always seemed to attract the gays though so if all my luck runs out with the women, At least my options are still open I guess


----------



## dj case

Skye666 said:


> Oh ohhhhhhhhhh!


ohhhhhhhhhhhhh get the vasoline or ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh oh?


----------



## Skye666

dj case said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhhh get the vasoline or ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh oh?


 :nono:


----------



## dj case

Skye666 said:


> :nono:


 :cursing:


----------



## Skye666

dj case said:


> :cursing:


I can't promote Vaseline


----------



## dj case

Skye666 said:


> I can't promote Vaseline


what about human spit?


----------



## Loveleelady

Yes totes very hot


----------



## Skye666

dj case said:


> what about human spit?


Well if she needs either don't waste ur time on her I'd say....classy btw :thumbup1:


----------



## dj case

Skye666 said:


> Well if she needs either don't waste ur time on her I'd say....classy btw :thumbup1:


lol well said

i am classy honest !!


----------



## Skye666

dj case said:


> lol well said
> 
> i am classy honest !!


No ur not it's in writing now can't go back....and a male saying 'honest' whahhhhh whahhhhhh


----------



## amy_robin

#powerful said:


> My mates called me gay when i first started yoga, but a year later and now i can suck my own dick !!!
> 
> So who's gay now haha.............wait what


Omfg! Lmao I just choked on my tea reading that!


----------



## amy_robin

Stormborn91 said:


> Don't know about other women but muscles certainly attract me..... Partly because a man with muscles shows they are capable of hard work, dedication, discipline etc. and partly because they just look flippin' HOT


Deffo agreed....living with em is a different matter though u gotta buy everything bigger lol


----------



## Stormborn91

amy_robin said:


> Deffo agreed....living with em is a different matter though u gotta buy everything bigger lol


Lol tell me about it.... Although I do enjoy putting on a xxxl t-shirt in the mornings :laugh:


----------



## amy_robin

Stormborn91 said:


> Lol tell me about it.... Although I do enjoy putting on a xxxl t-shirt in the mornings :laugh:


Yeah has its plus points!!!


----------



## Dazza

amy_robin said:


> Yeah has its plus points!!!


Until he starts wearing your thongs


----------



## sniper16

Delhi said:


> If you cant attract women without muscle there is little chance you will attract with muscle.
> 
> Seriously I think anyone lifting to attract females has got it all wrong............................................I think someone mentioned a comedy class? well I agree with them or a social class or something......if you dont have the charm now then it wont majically appear if / when you are muscular.
> 
> Sure females do find a certian amount of muscle attractive, but if you cant approach or talk to them IMO you are not gonna score anyway.


totally agree,Im thinking get the girl first,she will love you just as much when you get the muscle,,But the other way round not good you don't want a bird who only wants you for your muscles


----------



## L3rouge

muscles dont mean ****.. its all game

doesnt hurt being jacked though.. just makes it easier to get the shallow ones


----------



## SickCurrent

The Rave said:


> Just thought id put a post about big muscles and your experiences with women.
> 
> My understanding is that to be prime totty to the ladies, you need to be a bit bigger than your average joe plus have a six pack.
> 
> Anyone got any comments? I know this is a very general question and some women like them big and some don't, so lets take an 'on the whole' approach.
> 
> :lift:
> 
> Cheers, The Rave


heres a example of a muscular fanny magnet ...


----------



## Kristina

L3rouge said:


> muscles dont mean ****.. its all game
> 
> doesnt hurt being jacked though.. just makes it easier to get the shallow ones


Correction.

Makes it easier to get the fit and sexy ones.


----------



## L3rouge

exactly! :lol:


----------



## kirstie35

Am I the only women on this site? I see lads of threads about women but no women on there heeellllpppppp


----------



## Huntingground

kirstie35 said:


> Am I the only women on this site? I see lads of threads about women but no women on there heeellllpppppp


WHat did you vote for?


----------



## kirstie35

Oo it's gotta be bigger than average but cut to fook  in my opinion girls always want to feel protected and love a man that takes pride in himself.. that's just me though x


----------



## Huntingground

kirstie35 said:


> Oo it's gotta be bigger than average but cut to fook  in my opinion girls always want to feel protected and love a man that takes pride in himself.. that's just me though x


I dont want to look like any of those in the list. Here is what I am aiming for.


----------



## kirstie35

That's pretty massive you could crush the wee lass lol


----------



## Huntingground

kirstie35 said:


> That's pretty massive you could crush the wee lass lol


I like crushing wee lasses 

They seem to enjoy it just as much as me too.


----------



## kirstie35

Terminator lol hope you get to your dream size mate x


----------



## kirstie35

I don't know why they're not showing I can see them lol I've only joined today so I'm guessing administration checks them first maybe x


----------



## SelflessSelfie

Do big women attract muscles?


----------



## ripped45

Dazzza said:


> Until he starts wearing your thongs


nothing wrong with a guy with glutes wearing thongs, as long as they're guys


----------



## Pointer21

Most girls seem to prefer the lean athletic runner/ sportive look. Cristiano Ronaldo, Beckham, Teddy Sheringham, Brad Pitt, James Degeale type bodies.

Muscle impresses men, just like women being super thin impresses other women.

I remember there being a study or something saying that visible abdominal and pectoral muscles made women attracted because it signified healthy testosterone and fertility. Although I am sure anyone with those looks who weighs over 185lbs might not be the most fertile


----------



## jackedjackass

The Rave said:


> Just thought id put a post about big muscles and your experiences with women.
> 
> My understanding is that to be prime totty to the ladies, you need to be a bit bigger than your average joe plus have a six pack.
> 
> Anyone got any comments? I know this is a very general question and some women like them big and some don't, so lets take an 'on the whole' approach.
> 
> :lift:
> 
> Cheers, The Rave


When they do, there is no holding back those particular women.

The majority will prefer just a skinny guy, or something like you(some muscle with 20% fat, they find the tummy cute, partnerlook and all that).

A lean, muscular, medium size body is on the rise in popularity though.


----------



## Slick50

The Rave said:


> Just thought id put a post about big muscles and your experiences with women.
> 
> My understanding is that to be prime totty to the ladies, you need to be a bit bigger than your average joe plus have a six pack.
> 
> Anyone got any comments? I know this is a very general question and some women like them big and some don't, so lets take an 'on the whole' approach.
> 
> :lift:
> 
> Cheers, The Rave


I have just finished a test cycle and have gained around 20ibs, I was at 95kg, but am dropping weight for boxing. But at this point I was getting a lot of attention, a lot of guys would make comments and girls would too. However a few girls said I shouldnt get any bigger. My girlfriend loves it, the mens physique look, having muscle is not a catch all process unfortunately. In my opinion it boils down to facial aesthetics.


----------



## IGotTekkers

I get alot more attention now than I did 20lb ago. Now when I'm at a bar women always come over and feel my arms, they love it, they are only 17.5 aswell can't wait till they are like 20 inch lol. Iv found in reality girls don't want leanness iether, they much prefer hench with a squige ontop. My mrs told me to stop dieting as she likes me big and burly, I didn't need telling twice and was straight in the kitchen lol

Guys also get a bit **** on nights out. "if i get any trouble I'm coming to you mate" is the usual. And I'm only 210,


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH

yea muscles attract women but not as much as confidence and MONEY.


----------



## garethd93

CAPTAIN CRUSH said:


> yea muscles attract women but not as much as confidence and MONEY.


of which I have neither


----------



## Prinny

I like the M&F look I have to admit. Having said that, if I chat to a guy and he's all muscle and no personality then it's a road to nowhere haha!


----------



## Dav1

Big muscles attract a certain type of lady, when I was competing I had no end of attention from stunning ladies and Im no Brad Pitt facially lol.


----------



## sauliuhas

SelflessSelfie said:


> Do big women attract muscles?


My muscles unfortunately did a few biggens lol, not that i want to remember! I blame sus


----------



## SelflessSelfie

sauliuhas said:


> My muscles unfortunately did a few biggens lol, not that i want to remember! I blame sus


No need to blank it from your memory sir! Love women in all their forms, I myself am not opposed to a curvy lady.


----------



## sauliuhas

SelflessSelfie said:


> No need to blank it from your memory sir! Love women in all their forms, I myself am not opposed to a curvy lady.


A lot of us like big tits lol so did I!

Biggens are sometimes more dirty, with conception " no one fcvuk me anywahy, might as well, just be dirty as hell"  @Skye666 any comments on muscvles?


----------



## nanu

Lean and big oh yeah girls and their bfs too get jealous and ask dude what do u take bro , whatsbur diet like they would leave their gfs Alone and ask these questions lol ,


----------



## Skye666

sauliuhas said:


> A lot of us like big tits lol so did I!
> 
> Biggens are sometimes more dirty, with conception " no one fcvuk me anywahy, might as well, just be dirty as hell"  @Skye666 any comments on muscvles?


I don't mind them..but I'm sure most know by now I'm partial to big and strong but that dosnt always mean muscles to me..like the strong man type with a bit of chub...makes my love handles look less wobbly :lol:


----------



## testosquirrel

some do some don't but al least ur big muscles and strength will help catch and stop the ones who don't like muscle from wriggling free and escaping lol....and u will also be able to carry them around in a sack with ease


----------



## PHMG

Big muscles get shags off slags, humour and holding conversation gets you a quality girl. If you've got all those then your winning.

......And fyi, the quality one isn't sliding her fanny up and down a pole in your local night club, the quality one is the quiet and shy one in the corner with a banging body but it's not revealed. She will ignore you at first so be prepared to work hard.


----------



## EpicSquats

PHMG said:


> Big muscles get shags off slags, humour and holding conversation gets you a quality girl. If you've got all those then your winning.
> 
> ......And fyi, the quality one isn't sliding her fanny up and down a pole in your local night club, the quality one is the quiet and shy one in the corner with a banging body but it's not revealed. She will ignore you at first so be prepared to work hard.


Thanks love doctor.


----------



## PHMG

EpicSquats said:


> Thanks love doctor.


Love??? Who said anything about love. Man up mate!


----------



## EpicSquats

PHMG said:


> Love??? Who said anything about love. Man up mate!


----------



## SickCurrent

No...but a big cawk does


----------



## Sway12

Women like good BONES. Wide clavicles, narrow hips etc. Muscle doesn't mean ****


----------



## EpicSquats

Sway12 said:


> Women like good BONES. Wide clavicles, narrow hips etc. Muscle doesn't mean ****


It's true you know, you wouldn't believe the amount of times I've heard women say "Phwoar, look at the clavicles on that!".


----------



## Heavyassweights

Skye666 said:


> I don't mind them..but I'm sure most know by now I'm partial to big and strong but that dosnt always mean muscles to me..like the strong man type with a bit of chub...makes my love handles look less wobbly :lol:


 @MRSTRONG

ur in


----------



## Skye666

Heavyassweights said:


> @MRSTRONG
> 
> ur in


Are u being mean...coz I said a bit of chub? Bet ur a chubster too heavyass


----------



## Sway12

EpicSquats said:


> It's true you know, you wouldn't believe the amount of times I've heard women say "Phwoar, look at the clavicles on that!".


They can't verbalise the fact that they find it attractive, but they do. They like big, broad bones. You think a woman prefers a man with dainty, feminine hands and wrists, or a guy with big tough hands and big wide wrists? Both big hands and wrists indicate the male is likely to have a bigger frame overall and carry more muscle mass - both traits that could be passed down to the females offspring ensuring a greater chance of survival, therefore desirable.


----------



## Heavyassweights

Skye666 said:


> Are u being mean...coz I said a bit of chub? Bet ur a chubster too heavyass


nope not being mean

sorry to disappoint Im no chubster


----------



## icamero1

Sway12 said:


> They can't verbalise the fact that they find it attractive, but they do. They like big, broad bones. You think a woman prefers a man with dainty, feminine hands and wrists, or a guy with big tough hands and big wide wrists? Both *big hands and wrists *indicate the male is likely to have a bigger frame overall and carry more muscle mass - both traits that could be passed down to the females offspring ensuring a greater chance of survival, therefore desirable.


anyome know a good mass gaining routine for wrists?


----------



## Skye666

Heavyassweights said:


> nope not being mean
> 
> sorry to disappoint Im no chubster


Yh yh ...let's av a look


----------



## Skye666

icamero1 said:


> anyome know a good mass gaining routine for wrists?


Wrists :lol:


----------



## eezy1

icamero1 said:


> anyome know a good mass gaining routine for wrists?


try browsing @Skye666 `s pics :stuart:


----------



## icamero1

eezy1 said:


> try browsing @Skye666 `s pics :stuart:


could only see 2. need more to work with :whistling:


----------



## Skye666

eezy1 said:


> try browsing @Skye666 `s pics :stuart:


U been browsing?? ...feeling like NOT mother son


----------



## GCMAX

Skye666 said:


> U been browsing?? ...feeling like NOT mother son


U have fans galore, I bet you could earn a packet selling your used underwear on ebay


----------



## eezy1

Skye666 said:


> U been browsing?? ...feeling like NOT mother son


i feel dirty

sowwyyy


----------



## Skye666

GCMAX said:


> U have fans galore, I bet you could earn a packet selling your used underwear on ebay


How do u know I don't??


----------



## Skye666

eezy1 said:


> i feel dirty
> 
> sowwyyy


Yh should think so too ..


----------



## The Rave

I started this thread in July 2007 and it was still going until April 2015! 

I have to say from personal experience now that YES big muscles definitely do attract women on the whole as long as you are not "to big" and are also reasonably lean - Aesthetic is best!


----------



## The Rave

I think Zyzz, Jeff Seid etc. type physiques win hands down, what do you guys think?


----------



## DarkKnight

The Rave said:


> I think Zyzz, Jeff Seid etc. type physiques win hands down, what do you guys think?


I don’t think many women be attracted to zyzz these days 

He’s fookin dead lad


----------



## GMDJ

Tall, wide shoulders and athletic but not massive. Thought pretty obvious.


----------



## Jackoffblades

No big saggy ball bags do


----------

